# Cheers!



## Statistikhengst (Mar 8, 2014)

This is a bar/tavern for the Lounge.

Y'all know the rules: we hang our political coats at the door, drink, hang out, josh each other some, make each other laugh, chill out, the whole nine yards. Whoever is here can feel free to serve drinks for the others. Lapdances? Well, let's talk about that stuff some other time!!  


*EVERYONE* is welcome here, and by that, I mean EVERYONE. Even if some people absolutely can't stand each other (or me) from somewhere else, ALL are welcome here.  I've also very specifically invited people to Cheers who especially do not get along with me well. Here, during your time at Cheers, none of that matters, not one little bit, as long as we all behave like adults.

That brings me to the next point: this is pretty much a self-moderating thread, like the CSII and the Swing.








As y'all know, I'm 6 hours ahead of the East Coast, so for some of the time, I won't be on when there's heavy traffic. Just have fun!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Spoiler: The initial invite list, more to come!!!



[MENTION=22989]7forever[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=31723]9thIDdoc[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=39530]AceRothstein[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=45334]adamberns[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=45693]American4Americ[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]+ ,           [MENTION=39464]antiquity[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=35553]aris2chat[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION]+ ,           [MENTION=24076]Avorysuds[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=34109]beagle9[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=47248]bedowin62[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=24619]Bill Angel[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=44336]birddog[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=36422]blackhawk[/MENTION]+ ,           [MENTION=21616]blastoff[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=25197]BlindBoo[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=44536]BobPlumb[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=46834]Bombur[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=33449]BreezeWood[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=29100]bripat9643[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=44706]Bumberclyde[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=44680]Camp[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=14617]Cecilie1200[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]+ ,           [MENTION=22617]chikenwing[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=46975]Circle_Breaker[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=21503]Claudette[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=25032]ClosedCaption[/MENTION]+ ,           [MENTION=12120]Coloradomtnman[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=29614]C_Clayton_Jones[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=46316]dannyboys[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=30065]dblack[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=22981]Defiant1[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=39553]depotoo[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=36589]DGS49[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=11393]DiamondDave[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=45679]Diana1180[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=42777]DigitalDrifter[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=32913]Disir[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=20866]Dutch[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=30139]eflatminor[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=22295]emilynghiem[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=35662]Erand7899[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=40418]farmorto4[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=30473]flacaltenn[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=20411]ForeverYoung436[/MENTION]+ ,           [MENTION=34052]g5000[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=42952]GISMYS[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=27168]HereWeGoAgain[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=18867]HUGGY[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=42934]hunarcy[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=24610]iamwhatiseem[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=46539]Iceweasel[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=45443]Impenitent[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=38243]irosie91[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=22181]Jarhead[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=32813]JimBowie1958[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=24535]jknowgood[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=33658]Katzndogz[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=45702]kjw47[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=20204]Kondor3[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=47727]korean[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=33282]LeftofLeft[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=46773]Len[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=32163]Listening[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=3254]Little-Acorn[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=19381]Lonestar_logic[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=39846]longknife[/MENTION]+ ,           [MENTION=46604]longly[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=7538]LordBrownTrout[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=44252]MACAULAY[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=23094]martybegan[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=22889]Matthew[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=23819]MikeK[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=45791]Mojo2[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=22217]Mustang[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=27234]natstew[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=33974]NLT[/MENTION]+ ,           [MENTION=16263]nodoginnafight[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=31215]Oldstyle[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=1996]onedomino[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=42380]OriginalShroom[/MENTION]+ ,           [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=34176]plant[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=39618]proudveteran06[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=23420]Quantum Windbag[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION] ,   [MENTION=42379]Redfish[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=11710]Richard-H[/MENTION] ,        [MENTION=25033]RoccoR[/MENTION]+ ,           [MENTION=46474]Ronin[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]+ ,           [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=37424]Rshermr[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=36253]Sally[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=35716]SAYIT[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=39075]Shaitra[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=46796]shart_attack[/MENTION] , [MENTION=37134]@ShootSpeeders[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=44514]Silhouette[/MENTION] ,          [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=20452]theDoctorisIn[/MENTION] ,          [MENTION=36327]TheGreatGatsby[/MENTION] ,          [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION] ,         [MENTION=46391]Theowl32[/MENTION] ,         [MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=23905]Trajan[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=27995]Uncensored2008[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=42404]Vandalshandle[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=20296]VaYank5150[/MENTION]           [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=27324]whitehall[/MENTION]+ ,           [MENTION=21679]william the wie[/MENTION] ,           [MENTION=14367]YWN666[/MENTION][/QUOTE],       [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION],       [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION],       [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION] ,       [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]       [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]       [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION]       [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION]       [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]       [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION]       [MENTION=42946]NTG[/MENTION]       [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]       [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]       [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]       [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]       [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]       [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]       [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]       [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]       [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]       [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]       [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]       [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]      [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]      [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION]      [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION]    [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]  [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]  [MENTION=28109]Amelia[/MENTION]  [MENTION=18755]mal[/MENTION]  [MENTION=33974]NLT[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Lap dances? Hmmm. Eye candy. Eye candy for me here is Samson. I wonder if I can get him to grind  on this old lady's lap?

And since I see no bartender behind that there huge hunka wood (the bar, I mean), I will help myself to a shirley temple. With TWO cherries since nobody is around to catch me. 

Nice place, Stat. I will look forward to hanging out with folks I don't see cuz they are at other places I don't go to..or do go to  but are so huge..I miss what is going on.

Nice fresh start. Cool.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 8, 2014)

Tonight: Whiskey!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Lap dances? Hmmm. Eye candy. Eye candy for me here is Samson. I wonder if I can get him to grind  on this old lady's lap?
> 
> And since I see no bartender behind that there huge hunka wood (the bar, I mean), I will help myself to a shirley temple. With TWO cherries since nobody is around to catch me.
> 
> ...




And for the lovely lady: one Shirley Temple!








And, äääh, [MENTION=21821]Samson[/MENTION] ???


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Eww. Y'all can have that. I just wanna see some stud muffins. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BobPlumb (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll have a Grape Nehi.


----------



## BobPlumb (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Eww. Y'all can have that. I just wanna see some stud muffins. Thanks in advance.



Sorry Gracie.  I am not showing my muffins today.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

These guys are waiting to entertain the ladies. I will be checking them out thoroughly before they enter the stage area.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Eww. Y'all can have that. I just wanna see some stud muffins. Thanks in advance.
> ...



Sniff. Honk. Pout.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 8, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> I'll have a Grape Nehi.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Eww. Y'all can have that. I just wanna see some stud muffins. Thanks in advance.



Special order for the lady who ordered the stud muffins is here!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Well looky who just showed up!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi, gang.  Fizz water, ice, please.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey hey hey!!
Digging getting to hang out with folks I rarely see any more. Happy dance.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Tonight: Whiskey!


Mc Callen 50 year, single malt scotch. Mexican drug cartel bosses favorite alcoholic drink. One would think they would be Tequila drinkers. But no. 

I'll take an Oban 18 scotch on the rocks.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

I may be MIA in a few. Hubby is due back any time...soon I will be losing the quiet of the house when he comes in the door with the inlaws. Plus..I gotta have my cig and no smoking in da bar. So....in and out. In and out.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Love the siggie, Roudy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 8, 2014)

Yo, I hope y'all have a ball tonight!  And drink alot, but no TWD, y'hear?!?!?

But here it's just after midnight and my little 7 year old wore me out with things like bike riding without end and street chalk painting and chiseling out dinosaur bones from stone slabs and jump-rope and "let's play horsie on Papa's back" and cool stuff like that...

....and so I wish y'all a great night. Just wipe down the bar now and then, ok?




Ciao! See youz tomorrow!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well looky who just showed up!



*Norm!!!*


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Hi, gang.  Fizz water, ice, please.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Psssssst.... Da boss is gone. Let's dance on the bar top. Without tops. snicker.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 8, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight: Whiskey!
> ...


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll take one of these and nice place you have here:


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi all.  I don't drink alcohol but if you have someone that can make a nice root beer float, I'm a happy gal.  

Nice place!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Hi all.  I don't drink alcohol but if you have someone that can make a nice root beer float, I'm a happy gal.
> 
> Nice place!



Root beer float with a mocha twist for the lady in the great t-shirt!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Looky who I ran across outside while having a cig! He is gonna come sing to the ladies.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh, and over yonder...you might wanna avoid this guy (and DAMN sure don't tell him he is funny!):


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well looky who just showed up!



"Norm!"​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all.  I don't drink alcohol but if you have someone that can make a nice root beer float, I'm a happy gal.
> ...



Thanks Darlin.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Psssssst.... Da boss is gone. Let's dance on the bar top. Without tops. snicker.



You're naughty!  

  I like it!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Looky who I ran across outside while having a cig! He is gonna come sing to the ladies.



He was in this movie, right?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

My friend Selma is gonna come dance for the guys later. She's HONGRY for some 'tention.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 8, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Psssssst.... Da boss is gone. Let's dance on the bar top. Without tops. snicker.
> ...



Hi Joe!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Lemme get out the ol handy dandy very cracked and used phone list I have somewheres around here and see if I can get a few more folks to drop in. All are welcome, I'm pretty sure.

Gotta look up some phone numbers.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Don't tell this guy to put his cig out. I'll be standing behind him with my own cig..just in case ya do!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Don't tell this guy to put his cig out. I'll be standing behind him with my own cig..just in case ya do!



At least 3 people are smoking...so it must be the official smoking zone of the bar! Stat must have had that installed just for the smokers!


----------



## william the wie (Mar 8, 2014)

Dudes y dudettes being whole bunches of Cherokee I limit myself to no more than two fifths a year. And girls despite being brunette I have strawberry-blond earlobe hair to die for. Cappuchino, please?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 8, 2014)

william the wie said:


> Dudes y dudettes being whole bunches of Cherokee I limit myself to no more than two fifths a year. And girls despite being brunette I have strawberry-blond earlobe hair to die for. Cappuchino, please?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

When Stat comes in tonight..I hope the joint doesn't look like this:


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Y'all that are hiding from the men in black? Stat made a secret room. Just say the code word and in you go!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> When Stat comes in tonight..I hope the joint doesn't look like this:



Anyone who opens a bar and goes to bed doesn't get to be choosy about a few dead bodies littering the place the next morning!

BTW is that you behind the curtain on the right? 

Now I have to leave but the barmaids should be here shortly, until then drinks are on the house, just have to serve them yourself!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Why yes....snicker...that IS me. Um hm. Yup.


----------



## Intense (Mar 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6bk_qJw5XY]George Thorogood - One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer (30th Anniversary Tour: Live) - YouTube[/ame]
George Thorogood - One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer (30th Anniversary Tour: Live)


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

I haz a sad. Inlaws are back. Glad hubby is home, but her yapper is going non stop. It was so peaceful for awhile there.

Meanwhile...it is now overcast again so we might get a smidge of rain. Not much, if it hits at all.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll have a Sarsaparilla.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> These guys are waiting to entertain the ladies. I will be checking them out thoroughly before they enter the stage area.



You better be good tippers, they look like they could all use a new pair of jeans.

Oh, and a shirt each.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Who said that? Someone did in a movie. Was that...Little Big Man? Or the gunslinger he was sitting with in the corner?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > These guys are waiting to entertain the ladies. I will be checking them out thoroughly before they enter the stage area.
> ...



Don't know about anyone else but I damn sure ain't looking at their jeans!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Wild Bill Hickcock. HE ordered the sasparilla!


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > When Stat comes in tonight..I hope the joint doesn't look like this:
> ...



Really, what kind of a moron leaves a bar full of booze alone with you guys.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

A tired one? lol. He will be in tonight. Midnight is daytime where he is. Plus he has his little girl this weekend.


----------



## cereal_killer (Mar 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Tonight: Whiskey!


Now we're talking! You kicked this watering hole off in the best way possible....whiskey. I do prefer my Bourbon and Whiskey neat so pour me your best and here's a nice tip.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight: Whiskey!
> ...



Sorry, it's self serve tonight, kiddo.


----------



## shart_attack (Mar 8, 2014)

Bloody Mary for me.


----------



## cereal_killer (Mar 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


So this is essentially an open bar tonight?


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll confess a weakness for flavored brandies, of all things.

I'm gonna pour a peach-flavored brandy tonight.

I may try a cherry-flavored one later.

As long as it has a halfway decent 'kick' to it (as old farts measure 'kick', anyway).


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> This is a bar/tavern for the Lounge.
> 
> Y'all know the rules: we hang our political coats at the door, drink, hang out, josh each other some, make each other laugh, chill out, the whole nine yards. Whoever is here can feel free to serve drinks for the others. Lapdances? Well, let's talk about that stuff some other time!!
> 
> ...





Spoiler: The initial invite list, more to come!!!



,      [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION],      [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION],      [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION] ,      [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]      [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]      [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION]      [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION]      [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]      [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION]      [MENTION=42946]NTG[/MENTION]      [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]      [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]      [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]      [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]      [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]      [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]      [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]      [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]      [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]      [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]      [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]      [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]     [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]     [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION]     [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION]



  Another list I didn't get on. 

EDIT:

Has anyone been to the real Cheers?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Awww.....no offense from him, I am sure, hon. He has his little girl this weekend and was in a rush to get this going? Left off a LOT of people he wanted to come here, I'm betting. Stat likes just about everyone I think. 

Welcome to Cheers! I had a shirley temple but I like the looks of that float that was served...so hop on a stool (not too near the smoking guy..or the You Calling Me Funny How Funny? guy...thems dangerous, lol...and serve yourself.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



Zackly.  I just put a donation jar up.  Have fun!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

What is the difference between whiskey and brandy?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 8, 2014)

I like the abundance of choices in the Lounge   


Pinot Noir and Salt and Pepper Kettle Cooked Potato chips?


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> What is the difference between whiskey and brandy?



Whiskey is made from fermented grain, while brandy is made from fermented fruit, or highly distilled wine, which, in turn, was made from fermented fruit?

I think.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 8, 2014)

There are still plenty of old man bars in the Valley.  Bars that used to serve hard drinks to men who want to get drunk fast (copyright 1946 It's a Wonderful Life).

These smudged up places still serve steelworkers ginger brandy, Kessler's, and 7&7's.  Draft beer is Iron City and Iron City Light.  period.

And there's always a spot along the corner of the bar where the old times gather to solve all the problems of the world and gripe about their wives.  That's where the best jokes are enjoyed.  Jokes like...

While grocery shopping, a woman accidentally bumped her cart into another.  That cart was used by her doctor and they began the every day chit chat we all perform.  Staring into her cart, the doctor noticed an 80 pound bag of dry dog food.

"Helen!  I didn't know that you and Tom got yourselves a big dog" said the doctor.

"No.  I feed that to Tom"  Helen answered matter of factly.

"I beg you pardon?"  Asked the doctor.

"Yeah!  It's all he eats!  Three meals a day, seven days a week, he even fills a dish and eats it like popcorn while he watches TV!"  explained Helen.

"As your doctor I have to warn you, if you feed a grown man nothing but dog food, it'll kill him!"  scolded the doctor.

Three months later, the two find themselves at the same cocktail party.

"Helen!"  said the doctor "How's Tom? 

"Poor Tom.  He died last month"  answered Helen.

"What did I tell you!"  growled the doctor.  "Dog food would swell up his guts until they explode!"

"No!  It wasn't the food that killed him" said Helen.

And this is the place in the story they would all lean in toward each other and speak in low tones.

"Tom was sitting out in the street licking his balls and a car hit him."

And that's when the old drunks would let loose a snort, a fart or two and a chuckle.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Y'all that are hiding from the men in black? Stat made a secret room. Just say the code word and in you go!



The word for the day is 'legs'.    Spread the word!


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> What is the difference between whiskey and brandy?



Difference between Whiskey and Brandy

Your answer is at that link.  I would have said whiskey is made from grain and brandy is made from fruit but that isn't completely accurate.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

More jokes!!!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > What is the difference between whiskey and brandy?
> ...



Since I don't drink...I guess I was just curious. I watch Frasier every night and they are always going on about their wine club, brandy, sherry.
Sometimes..I wish I could try one...or all. But everything tastes...icky, last I took a sip. Never tried brandy though. Or sherry.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



As always... THE voice of reason.    Or was it reality?


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



My brother in law used to travel a lot for his job and he brought us some cognac from France once.  We drank some one cold winter's night and it was possibly the best drink I've ever had.  You could feel it's warmth all the way down to your stomach.  It felt medicinal but tasted way better than medicine.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 8, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > cereal_killer said:
> ...



Let me fix that for you, Boss...



> So this is essentially an open bar tonight*.*


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Cognac. I guess I should put all these on my bucket list.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok..just for funzies to see what I could except..what if I asked for a shot of a brandy, a cognac, a sherry and a whiskey. That is 4 shots. Woudl that make me drunk??


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Awww.....*no offense from him, I am sure,* hon. He has his little girl this weekend and was in a rush to get this going? Left off a LOT of people he wanted to come here, I'm betting. Stat likes just about everyone I think.
> 
> Welcome to Cheers! I had a shirley temple but I like the looks of that float that was served...so hop on a stool (not too near the smoking guy..or the You Calling Me Funny How Funny? guy...thems dangerous, lol...and serve yourself.



None taken...the joke needed to be made 

BTW where the heck is Norm????


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh....and not to be sexist....one for the ladies as well.  Glad you opened your place Stat.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ok..just for funzies to see what I could except..what if I asked for a shot of a brandy, a cognac, a sherry and a whiskey. That is 4 shots. Woudl that make me drunk??



It would make you throw up probably.  Don't mix the sweet or fruit drinks with the grains.  Don't mix like wine with beer or whiskey.  I wouldn't even drink whiskey and coke.


----------



## cereal_killer (Mar 8, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Well, LETS PARTYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ok..just for funzies to see what I could except..what if I asked for a shot of a brandy, a cognac, a sherry and a whiskey. That is 4 shots. Woudl that make me drunk??



Don't you mean 'drunk*er*'?
​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2014)

Okay, you guys are getting out of control.  I think you should dance for us.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> More jokes!!!


Never say that unless you mean it!  I heard this one at the Harker Avenue Cafe, Home of the Whale of a Fish sandwich.  A slab of whitefish, beer battered and fried to a golden brown.  The fish sticks over the bun by four inches left to right and two nice stop to bottom.  A peanut machine is mounted on skid feet so it can be slid up and down the bar.  And of course, the Pirates are on TV.

The new Pope Francis wanted the Papal apartment in the Vatican repainted.  Pope Francis wanted beige walls and a white ceiling.  All the murals of angels commissioned by Benedict had to go.  So, Vatican officials dispatched two young nuns to repaint the Pope's digs.  After 45 minutes in the Roman heat of August, one nun noticed the paint splatters and the sweat stains building up on her black wool habit.  She wore the veil, the high collar, the whole Singing Nun outfit.

"Look at my habit!"  she said. "It's ruined! I'll never get it clean!  Do you think it would be sinful if we took off these habits, just until we finish painting?"

"The new Pope is a very busy man." answered the second nun.  "He won't be back in his apartment until much later tonight.  I think it will be alright."

So now, the two sisters are stripped to the waist, painting away.  Suddenly, there was a knock at the door.  Startled, one of the nuns timidly called out, "Who is it?"

"It's the blind man." came the answer.

The nuns reasoned that there are blind people, deaf people, disabled people all over the Vatican grounds.  And if he's blind, what difference would it make.

"Ccccome in." Said one of the nuns.

And with that, the door burst open and a middle aged Italian man strode into the room.

"Hey!  Nice tits!" he said with gusto.  "Where do you want me to hang these blinds?".


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Awww.....*no offense from him, I am sure,* hon. He has his little girl this weekend and was in a rush to get this going? Left off a LOT of people he wanted to come here, I'm betting. Stat likes just about everyone I think.
> ...



I think he is on page one with Cliff...and DeNiro..and Pesci.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

lol, NosmoKing 

I like jokes. Love jokes. So lets sit in a big booth and you tell me some more. Lots of room for others to join in, too.


----------



## Intense (Mar 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ITqS2uTPD4]The Waco Kid - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRb3u0PtEZE]Play Chess - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Mar 8, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Oh....and not to be sexist....one for the ladies as well.  Glad you opened your place Stat.




ooo

I like that 

Is that one of the Cabanna Boys?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 8, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The initial invite list, more to come!!!
> ...



There's a nudist park in Kissimmee FL that has a bar called 'Cheeks'.  
I been there.  It's real.​


----------



## Connery (Mar 8, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > This is a bar/tavern for the Lounge.
> ...



@MeBelle
Yes it is a I have some pics somewhere...I will look...not a place that is notable at all.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> lol, NosmoKing
> 
> I like jokes. Love jokes. So lets sit in a big booth and you tell me some more. Lots of room for others to join in, too.


Sure, I'll have another!  Bartender! Johnnie Walker Black for me and a Shirley Temple for Gracie here!

A cute, Cute CUTE little five year old girl was allowed to go to the corner on her new street, but then had to come right back!  She had a dog on a leash and she wore her Sunday best because she was about to go off to Sunday School.

Going into the Catholic Church across the street, a nun saw this vision of cuteness standing with her mutt on the corner.  Crossing the street, the nun beamed and greeted the child.

"Hello, sweetheart!  I haven't seen you in our neighborhood before!  What's your name?"

"My name is Petal" answered the girl, playing coyly with the stranger.

"Petal is a beautiful name for a sweet little girl like you!" exclaimed of the nun "How did you get a lovely name like Petal?"

"When I was a little baby sleepin' in my Mommy's tummy," began Petal "Mommy and Daddy was inna park and a breeze blowed and it blowed a petal offa rose bush and the petal landed right on Mommy's tummy, where I was sleepin' and Daddy said it was a sign from heaven that he's gonna have a little girl and he was gonna name her Petal!" said Petal all in one breath.

The nun is eating this up with a spoon!  So adorable!  Bending down to scratch Petal's dog behind his ears, the nun asked,  "What's your little doggie's name, Petal."

"His name is Porky." Petal answered with her forefinger pressing against her lips.

"Porky is a funny name for a dog!" giggled the nun, "How did you come to name him that?"

"Cause," answered Petal. "He fucks pigs."

Bartender!  One more round!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Okay, you guys are getting out of control.  I think you should dance for us.


----------



## shart_attack (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll have a Shartdonnay, please.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Keep 'em coming Nosmo!! 
And thanks for the shirley temple!


----------



## Samson (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Lap dances? Hmmm. Eye candy. Eye candy for me here is Samson. I wonder if I can get him to grind  on this old lady's lap?
> 
> Cool.



  [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]

Like a fine Wine, I imagine you've gotten better with age, Gracie.

I bet you could teach me a thing or two about grindin'.....







Do you like your bean corse or fine ground?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

I like my beans any way you wanna serve them.

Ohhh. _Waves flushed face_. SAMSON is here.

(Hey! No comments from the peanut gallery. The guys here fall in love with avies alla time. Well.. us wimmens do too!)


----------



## Samson (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I like my beans any way you wanna serve them.
> 
> Ohhh. _Waves flushed face_. SAMSON is here.
> 
> (Hey! No comments from the peanut gallery. The guys here fall in love with avies alla time. Well.. us wimmens do too!)




_*OH O!*_
Looks like grinding your bean by hand might not work.....good thing I have an electric one


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 8, 2014)

I hope you are all enjoying TGF, I am watching 'machete' on AMC

it's gory, I love it


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Hands are better Samson. Let me massage your long and slender fingers. Do you prefer Shea butter or lotion?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> I hope you are all enjoying TGF, I am watching 'machete' on AMC
> 
> it's gory, I love it




Machete comes on after The Core..which is what I am watching now.


----------



## Samson (Mar 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> I hope you are all enjoying TGF, I am watching 'machete' on AMC
> 
> it's gory, I love it



I'm amazed at the fantastic acting.



Cannot understand why between Jessica Alba and Danny Trejo the movie was never an Oscar nominee.


----------



## Samson (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Hands are better Samson. Let me massage your long and slender fingers. Do you prefer Shea butter or lotion?





Depends.

Did you milk the Shea yourself, this morning? I prefer freshly churned.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Ah. No. Store bought. But good stuff.

Danny Trejo is awesome. I saw this movie once before but look forward to seeing it again.


----------



## Samson (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ah. No. Store bought. But good stuff.
> 
> Danny Trejo is awesome. I saw this movie once before but look forward to seeing it again.



Well then the Shea would just be wasted on me.

I'll take the lotion, but could REALLY would much prefer it on my feet. 


Yep, a nice foot rub would be just great


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Um. I think I will just admire your pic. Maybe rub a little lotion on my monitor over your avie. I'm not much of a foot person.


----------



## skye (Mar 8, 2014)

Samson said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ah. No. Store bought. But good stuff.
> ...




I was about  to ask for a Margarita... but after I saw those hideous hairy feet...  I  only want to puke  yuck totally disgusting.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2014)

skye said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



You must like them, you reposted them yet agan.


----------



## skye (Mar 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...




stop it Sarah.... the ugliness is agonizing....I just wanted to make a point...it lacerates the eye....totally loathsome.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 8, 2014)

skye said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



  We all know that, that's why we don't repost his shit.


----------



## skye (Mar 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




 ~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Mertex (Mar 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Psssssst.... Da boss is gone. Let's dance on the bar top. Without tops. snicker.




Geez, Gracie, is that you dancing on the table?  Oh my.....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 8, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Bloody Mary for me.





Ummm, I like those with a stick of celery.....get my veggies at the same time.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey....where's everybody.....I just came in, the place was hopping, and now it has quieted down....did everybody get drunk?

I'll have a Margarita on ice, salt on the rim and a slice of lime.....thank you.....whoever is serving...


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Psssssst.... Da boss is gone. Let's dance on the bar top. Without tops. snicker.
> ...



Yeah. That's me in the black dress.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Bartender is sawing logs in the back office. It is Serve Yourself Night.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 8, 2014)

I have a joke to share...

A man walks into a store to buy a Barbie doll for his daughter. "How much is that Barbie in the window?", he asks the shop assistant. In a manner she responds, "Which Barbie? We have Barbie Goes to the Gym for $19.95, Barbie Goes to the Ball for $19.95, Barbie Goes Shopping for $19.95, Barbie Goes to the Beach for $19.95, Barbie Goes Nightclubbing for $19.95, and Divorced Barbie for $395.00." The guy asks, "Why is Divorced Barbie different from all the others?" "That's obvious," the assistant states, "Divorced Barbie comes with Ken's house, Ken's car, Ken's boat, Ken's furniture..."


----------



## Mertex (Mar 8, 2014)

I ran into this cutie and I asked him to come over to Cheers......


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm watching Machete. I asked Danny and Michelle to swing by. They will probably wanna sit with DeNiro and Pesci.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey!! What's yer fav critter?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)

Peaceful night again. Mocking bird still in the area looking for a mate. Closer than the other night. Beautiful sliver of moon, clouds around it. Wish I had a decent camera that would take what I see while out there. Kinda cold but not too bad. About 50 degrees.

Kinda in a mellow mood tonight. Watching elephant vids on youtube, and just hanging out for a bit more then off to bed. Tomorrow, hubby and sil heads to swap meet. Hope he finds a baggie of junky jewelry and winds up finding some gold. Yard sale did ok today but nothing to brag about. SIL nickel and dimed them so only made about 30 bucks. That kinda sucked. But it's better than nothing. 

Doc appt on Monday...then on thursday, off to eye doc for annual exam. Hoping to go to the nursery to water plants on Tuesday. If she doesn't call me, i will be calling her monday to see if everything is dried out and she needs me. I hope so. Could use the extra dough.

I also found a few river rocks I might try my hand at painting. Got a hankering to do some miniature koi fish on them and see if I can sell them at next weeks swap meet.

And..that's the end of my looney toon tune for now, lol.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 9, 2014)

Cheers all!
Thanks for the invite, Stat.
looks like I  missed everybody.  

Looks like someone needs to clean this place up, haha!  Dang  did I miss a good time!  Well, got family coming today, but will try to drop by later.
Now, don't go having too much fun without me.   &#9829;


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Psssssst.... Da boss is gone. Let's dance on the bar top. Without tops. snicker.




Oh, Gracie, did I forget to mention the secretly installed vid-cams??

Oops...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Don't tell this guy to put his cig out. I'll be standing behind him with my own cig..just in case ya do!
> ...




Yes, I did. I use the smokers as human torches for the next Karneval parade!!!


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 9, 2014)

That snifter of peach brandy last night did me in...

Nuthin' some scrambled eggs and ham won't fix this morning...

Happy _Start of Daylight Savings Time_ Day...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> Another list I didn't get on.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Has anyone been to the real Cheers?



Yer on it now!

And yes, I was at the real Cheers once.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)

What the hell happened in here last night?! Why is [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] asleep under the bar? 

/peers closer

Is that Samson?


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> What the hell happened in here last night?! Why is [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] asleep under the bar?
> 
> /peers closer
> 
> Is that Samson?



If his feet are extremely hairy, then yes.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> There are still plenty of old man bars in the Valley.  Bars that used to serve hard drinks to men who want to get drunk fast (copyright 1946 It's a Wonderful Life).
> 
> These smudged up places still serve steelworkers ginger brandy, Kessler's, and 7&7's.  Draft beer is Iron City and Iron City Light.  period.
> 
> ...




 [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION] - dude, you are hereby elevated to permanent "Bard of Cheers!"

That is just plain old outstanding.

I gotta tell a story:

Went back home to the midwest in early 2013 to bury my mother. It was a very sad time.  My best friend and his wife took me out to a fine Italian Restaurant and Bar in Dayton, OH, just outside the perimeter of a place called "The Oregon District", which is like the Jazz/Bar/Porn Shop strip of Dayton.

So, it's two days after the funeral and I was also exhausted from cleaning out my mom's house. We went out to eat and apparently, when he made the reservation over phone the day before, my best friend called the owner of the place and told him I was an opera singer - and so, right before the main course was served, the doors opened and about 40 people came in all at once. It was the owner's (extended) family. They all wanted to hear an opera aria. Totally floored (and not warmed up, but feelin really good from some great Montepulciano wine), I stood up and sang a very famous aria from Turandot ("Nessun Dorma"). Probably the best singing I had done for a while, cuz it was so, well, unexpected. And the house rocked. Well, we ate and people came up and asked me to sing this, that and the other.  What a total hoot. So, it's getting close to closing time, but no one wanted to leave and the owner opened up his bar for all to stay slightly after hours. Now, I have no idea if this was legal or not, but he didn't charge, so I suspect that made it legal.  And I had some of the finest brandy of my life. What a treat. Italian Tavern owners rock!

And amazing what weird twists and turns life can deal us.

Thought you might like that story.

Now, back to drinking!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Cognac is a great deal, and not at all "uppity". Lots of French and Beligiens love to have a sip of the stuff every day.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ok..just for funzies to see what I could except..what if I asked for a shot of a brandy, a cognac, a sherry and a whiskey. That is 4 shots. Woudl that make me drunk??




Drunk? or willing? 

As in, willing to sweep the floor???


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> What the hell happened in here last night?!
> 
> Why is [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] asleep under the bar?



All the booths and the lap-dance suite were taken?
​


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

samson said:


> gracie said:
> 
> 
> > lap dances? Hmmm. Eye candy. Eye candy for me here is samson. I wonder if i can get him to grind  on this old lady's lap?
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

Samson said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I like my beans any way you wanna serve them.
> ...


----------



## Connery (Mar 9, 2014)

Good morning all!!!!





Back from the land of gavels and robes!!!


Nice to be with the civilized folk here at USMB again!!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good morning all!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You wouldn't say that if you'd been here last night. Mother Fletcher, what a mess!

Oh, never mind - I see you WERE here last night!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Ok..just for funzies to see what I could except..what if I asked for a shot of a brandy, a cognac, a sherry and a whiskey. That is 4 shots. Woudl that make me drunk??
> ...



I hope she swept it before she slept on it last night!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> What the hell happened in here last night?! Why is [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] asleep under the bar?
> 
> /peers closer
> 
> Is that Samson?




The one with the big hand grinder?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell happened in here last night?!
> ...





Uhm, err, I needed to test them out to see how strong the walls are....

(sheepish grin)


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Hey!! What's yer fav critter?



PUSSY cat!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 9, 2014)

Tastes like chicken!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06toc4GX6bE]Steve Miller Band - The Joker (space cowboy) classic - YouTube[/ame]

As long as Management ain't too damned picky about what gets smoked 


`​


----------



## cereal_killer (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow what a party last night in here. I'm not drinking like that ever again.........what time are we all partying tonite?


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Wow what a party last night in here. I'm not drinking like that ever again.........what time are we all partying tonite?



Oh, I'm surprised you can look anybody in the face, mister. I've had a look at the security cam footage.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 9, 2014)

skye said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Don't hate...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2M8BbTfZTA]The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey - YouTube[/ame]
Hobbits are Monkeys too!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Wow what a party last night in here. I'm not drinking like that ever again.........what time are we all partying tonite?




Oh, starting about 5 pm EDT.....


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)

Okay, well it's already 5:00 p.m. somewhere in the world.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 9, 2014)

Coyote said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Oh....and not to be sexist....one for the ladies as well.  Glad you opened your place Stat.
> ...



Nope.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxb0i5x-BDI]Cabana Boys Island Girls - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Mar 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all!!!!
> ...




Barely here.............exhausted to be sure.......now refreshed...........


----------



## Samson (Mar 9, 2014)

skye said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...






I suppose its a good thing they don't show up in my Avatar.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> What is the difference between whiskey and brandy?



In this bar?  

$2 and a snicker.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

Samson said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...


----------



## Connery (Mar 9, 2014)

Samson said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Is that an octopus I see squirming out between your toes?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

So, your humble Sir Statalicious is thinking of a rockin bar schedule for Cheers! and is thinking of the following:

Mondays - Happy Hour from 4-6, waitresses in tight T-shirts as of 8 pm.

Tuesdays - Darts and Billiards night.

Wednesdays - Ladies Night out. waiters only, buff, topless and packin'!

Thursdays - 1st Thursday of every month: vodka-jello night plus hot babe mud-wrestling. 2nd Thursday of every month: wet T-Shirt contest (women only). 3rd Thursday of every month: men's one handed push-up contests. Winner gets a free lap dance. Fourth Thursday of every month: bowling discount (everyone who goes bowling first gets half off on all drinks. BTW, I own the bowling alley, as well ).

Fridays - hot pick-up night.  Karaoke night.

Saturdays - Chippendales (for the ladies) / Cheerleaders (for the dudes)

Sundays - chill out evening.

The Dartboard will be installed on Tuesday. A sports area will be installed as well.

What say our Cheers patrons??? Should we start a tradition, here?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 9, 2014)

Have a good day, everyone.  Stop by later.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> More jokes!!!



FLIES  SPREAD  DISEASE!!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDTBMyByX_w]Rolling Stones - Sticky Fingers - YouTube[/ame]
So keep yours closed!​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> So, your humble Sir Statalicious is thinking of a rockin bar schedule for Cheers! and is thinking of the following:
> 
> Mondays - Happy Hour from 4-6, waitresses in tight T-shirts as of 8 pm.
> 
> ...



Bowling is awesome.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Yo, I hope y'all have a ball tonight!  And drink alot, but no TWD, y'hear?!?!?
> 
> But here it's just after midnight and my little 7 year old wore me out with things like bike riding without end and street chalk painting and chiseling out dinosaur bones from stone slabs and jump-rope and "let's play horsie on Papa's back" and cool stuff like that...
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Connery (Mar 9, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > So, your humble Sir Statalicious is thinking of a rockin bar schedule for Cheers! and is thinking of the following:
> ...



I have tried again and again, but I could never pin it down...


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2014)

Connery said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



  I tried candle pins when I went to Boston once.  That was different.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm bored. Somebody put a quarter in the jukebox.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 9, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I'm bored. Somebody put a quarter in the jukebox.



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iSXrZYhJt4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iSXrZYhJt4[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I didn't sleep on it. Samson did. I was sleeping on top of Samson. 
His feet look gross but they are very warm.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)

I would like to request Stat to record his singing a song. We ain't in Italy but would like to hear you belt out a tune, dude.

Meanwhile....I got stuffs to do today so I will be in and out. It was fun last night. From what I can remember of it.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 9, 2014)

Connery said:


> Good morning all!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like another USMB friendly squabble......


----------



## Mertex (Mar 9, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Tastes like chicken!




Oh, that reminds me......

A supermarket had a sale on boneless chicken breasts, and a woman I know intended to stock up. At the store, however, she was disappointed to find only a few skimpy prepackaged portions of the poultry, so she complained to the butcher. "don't worry, ya ," he said. "I'll pack some more trays and have them ready for you by the time you finish shopping." Several aisles later, my friend heard the butcher's voice boom over the public-address system: "Will the lady who wanted bigger breasts please meet me at the back of the store."


----------



## Mertex (Mar 9, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Wow what a party last night in here. I'm not drinking like that ever again.........what time are we all partying tonite?



I thought this place was open 24/7?

Come over when you feel like partying......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm sure there will be someone here to party with you......


----------



## Mertex (Mar 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> So, your humble Sir Statalicious is thinking of a rockin bar schedule for Cheers! and is thinking of the following:
> 
> Mondays - Happy Hour from 4-6, waitresses in tight T-shirts as of 8 pm.
> 
> ...


*Aye, aye.......*


----------



## Mertex (Mar 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I would like to request Stat to record his singing a song. We ain't in Italy but would like to hear you belt out a tune, dude.
> 
> Meanwhile....I got stuffs to do today so I will be in and out. It was fun last night. From what I can remember of it.




*How the hell are you going to be able to do anything after all that drinking you did last night.....you don't fool anybody missy....you need to get some rest, and oh by the way, comb your hair, too.*


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)

It was awesome. I think.


----------



## pacer (Mar 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> This is a bar/tavern for the Lounge.
> 
> Y'all know the rules: we hang our political coats at the door, drink, hang out, josh each other some, make each other laugh, chill out, the whole nine yards. Whoever is here can feel free to serve drinks for the others. Lapdances? Well, let's talk about that stuff some other time!!
> 
> ...


First time here.  Great looking bar!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> It was awesome. I think.



I'll vouch for 'awesome'.  


A little soft.... but awesome none the less.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> First time here.  Great looking bar!



Yeah, that was the way it looked before a handful of USMB ruffians came in and tore the place up......some bad things happened last night....the owner was away, at some park, sure glad I wasn't here....

This is the way it was found this morning.....


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArMLPpkb7UQ]Pee Wee Dancing to Tequila - YouTube[/ame]

Tequila!


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > First time here.  Great looking bar!
> ...



Hey, I think I was the only one not drinking, I watched them fall one by one.  Not a pretty sight, I tell ya...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

Connery said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




It's all in the hand/finger technique.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




oh, my, out very own first one of it's kind (but certainly not the last of it's kind) Cheers! scandal!!!

Quick, call the Cheersarozzi!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > So, your humble Sir Statalicious is thinking of a rockin bar schedule for Cheers! and is thinking of the following:
> ...




Ok, that's 1 vote for "start a tradition".


Got it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > This is a bar/tavern for the Lounge.
> ...




Yo, @Pacer, glad yer here!!!

Now, the pool tables are down on the right.

The lap dance rooms are down on the left.

Big, big, big moshpit.

First drink is on the house.

Take your pic from one of these galactic drinks:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrQsOgyV6LI]Star Trek & Booze - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Mar 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Yo, @pacer, glad yer here!!!
> 
> Now, the pool tables are down on the right.
> 
> ...


I'll have a bud light on the rocks.  lol  Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > First time here.  Great looking bar!
> ...




Now, that's my kind of bar!!!  Woot-woot!!!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > It was awesome. I think.
> ...




What was soft? Samsons feet you were fondling or my bodacious hiney?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Yo, @Pacer, glad yer here!!!
> ...



Zu Befehl, mein Herr:







Die erste Runde geht auf's Haus...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Bodacious? BODACIOUS???


Vi Germahnz laik zem hart, verii, verii hart, zos Hineys!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

Here is a quick lesson on polishing up your German in Cheers (the European Horde may just arrive any day, now...)

First, the american "R" is like "uh" if it is intersylllabic. So, "Ge*r*man" is like "D*juh*mahn"!!!

Now, forget the voiced "th" as in "then", it doesn't exist in Djuhmahn. So, "those" would be "zose".

Those Germans.
Zose Djhumahns!!!

"W" as in "William" does not exist. It sounds like a "V" as in "Venus".

So, will is "vill".

Now, if you ever want an extra drink from me and are male, then "bitte" will suffice.

I you are female, you need to bat those eyeslashes (Augenwimpern) as well....

Ai hope zhat zhis lesson in Djuhmahn vill help yuu to luhn to spiik gut wiz zhe Bahtendah!!!





Und finally, a song in Djuhmahn, for two special friends of mine in USMB. They know who they are.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtuW08ZIgvg]Söhne Mannheims - Und wenn ein Lied [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


(Mood music for tonight, music for brotherhood, music to toast friendship with)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

A Sunday Evening Toast to friendship. Hear, hear!!  Prost!


----------



## pacer (Mar 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Ich danke Ihnen, Statistiken. Ich schätze das wirklich sehr.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Alles cool, bis auf "Statistiken" . "Stat" reicht, aber Dein Deutsch is ja beeindruckend!  Weiter so, Junge, weiter so!! (Oder war das Google Translator?)


----------



## Mertex (Mar 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Here is a quick lesson on polishing up your German in Cheers (the European Horde may just arrive any day, now...)
> 
> First, the american "R" is like "uh" if it is intersylllabic. So, "Ge*r*man" is like "D*juh*mahn"!!!
> 
> ...




I already tole you.....Ich sprechenze Deutch nicht goot.......


----------



## pacer (Mar 9, 2014)

Ich kann zählen in Deutsch aber ich weiß nicht, wie Deutsch zu sprechen. Ich habe den Übersetzer im Internet.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

So, sweet people, where I live, a major bridge connecting the West side of the City from the East side is being closed as of tomorrow, which means traffic hell of Los Angeles proportions for the next three weeks. Happy, happy, joy, joy. This means in turn that my little princess must get up one hour earlier in order for us to take a major detour just to get over the Rhine River. Getting her up at 05:30 is going to be just really fun.... so, I am signing off for now and leaving the bar in the capable hands of all the good people of USMB. Keep her polished, keep the floors clean, tip the lapdancers, hit on some pretty wimmenz, play great tunes (Jukebox will be installed this week, but [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION] may stop by to play some Lute music!!!), dance, be merry and I'll catch up with y'all tomorrow. As of tomorrow night, I can stay up later


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a quick lesson on polishing up your German in Cheers (the European Horde may just arrive any day, now...)
> ...




Baaht  U Uhh verii beautifulzz!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> Ich kann zählen in Deutsch aber ich weiß nicht, wie Deutsch zu sprechen. Ich habe den Übersetzer im Internet.







Go with your strengths, I always say!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Yo, @Pacer, glad yer here!!!
> ...




A WWWHHHHAAAATTTTT?


----------



## pacer (Mar 9, 2014)

Ich danke Ihnen, Statistiken. Ich werde dafür sorgen, dass ich die Fußböden besenrein heute abend. lol.


----------



## pacer (Mar 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> A WWWHHHHAAAATTTTT?


Strong stuff.  lol


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



That WAS Samson's feet on your bodacious hiney!!  

What I'm vouching for was sacked in lace.  At least 'till the tequila showed up!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj2700em-JQ]Joe Nichols - Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > A WWWHHHHAAAATTTTT?
> ...



That stuff will rust your insides!


----------



## pacer (Mar 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


I usually drink Labatt's Blue but occasionally I like a light beer.  What is your preference, Derideo?  Stats left me in charge of the bar.  LOL


----------



## Howey (Mar 9, 2014)

What a lovely thread. I'm glad I found this place, trolls and all!


----------



## pacer (Mar 9, 2014)

NTG said:


> What a lovely thread. I'm glad I found this place, trolls and all!


Welcome, NTG.  What will you have to drink?  The first drink is on the house.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> Ich kann zählen in Deutsch aber ich weiß nicht, wie Deutsch zu sprechen. Ich habe den Übersetzer im Internet.


\



Huh?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Patron or 1800 on the rocks!

If I am going to rot my insides I would rather do it with the good stuff!


----------



## pacer (Mar 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Ich kann zählen in Deutsch aber ich weiß nicht, wie Deutsch zu sprechen. Ich habe den Übersetzer im Internet.
> ...


It says, 'I can count in German but I cannot speak Germany.  I used the translator on the internet'.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 9, 2014)

NTG said:


> What a lovely thread. I'm glad I found this place, trolls and all!



Just because Samson has hairy feet that doesn't make him a troll, or [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] a trollop! ')


----------



## Mertex (Mar 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> NTG said:
> 
> 
> > What a lovely thread. I'm glad I found this place, trolls and all!
> ...




I think he was talking about you, DT........


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Mar 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a quick lesson on polishing up your German in Cheers (the European Horde may just arrive any day, now...)
> ...



Ich kann kein Deutsch!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey, I've got to leave you good people....The Amazing Race is going to be on shortly....gotta go grab some chow, then position my petootie right in front of the TV.....then The Good Wife and some other good programs....I'll see y'all later....don't trash the place, I think Gracie spent the whole day cleaning it.......


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Mar 9, 2014)

Zine zee paper! Zine zee paper ault man! Vee haf vays to make you talk!


----------



## pacer (Mar 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


So, that's tequila, right?  I had to look it up.


----------



## pacer (Mar 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Hey, I've got to leave you good people....The Amazing Race is going to be on shortly....gotta go grab some chow, then position my petootie right in front of the TV.....then The Good Wife and some other good programs....I'll see y'all later....don't trash the place, I think Gracie spent the whole day cleaning it.......


Have a nice night, Mertex.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)

I didn't clean it up. I cleaned up myself for round two later on. Right now..I need a nap.


See y'all later. Much later. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## pacer (Mar 9, 2014)

Have a nice night, Gracie.  Bye for now.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > NTG said:
> ...



I am only guilty of misleading people regarding my sex appeal!


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Hey, I've got to leave you good people....The Amazing Race is going to be on shortly....gotta go grab some chow, then position my petootie right in front of the TV.....then The Good Wife and some other good programs....I'll see y'all later....don't trash the place, I think Gracie spent the whole day cleaning it.......



My favorite Sunday shows too.  I also love House of Lies on Sunday Showtime.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I never heard anyone questioning your sex appeal, DT.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 9, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Well they did! 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/8739912-post1437.html


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



  Ok, that's funny.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 9, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Agreed! I have one for Esme too but I am saving it up for later. If you like I will mention you when I post it.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Ok.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)

Had my nap. Still feel like shit. But...tomorrow is doc day anyway. Not sure how long I will be on the boards...just hanging out until my pillow calls again.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> So, your humble Sir Statalicious is thinking of a rockin bar schedule for Cheers! and is thinking of the following:
> 
> Mondays - Happy Hour from 4-6, waitresses in tight T-shirts as of 8 pm.
> 
> ...


You're using a lot of distractions to keep your customers happy and interested in sticking around.  At the "Old Man" bars in and around Pittsburgh, the distractions are on the minimalist side of the bar spectrum.  Dim lighting, maybe an Iron City neon sign in the window, a Steelers poster featuring a schedule so we can know which Sundays we can belly up to the bar and which Sundays we'll be tailgating at Heinz Field, a peanut dispensing machine that takes nickels and a juke box.

The bar has to be massive and stocked with peach schnapps, ginger brandy, Kessler's whiskey, Seagram's Seven and Crown Royal for special occasions and big spenders.  Three taps, one dispensing Iron City, another for Iron City Light (because of the deal made with the distributer) and one for Rolling Rock.  A big cooler stocked with bottles of Bud, Miller, Schlitz, Goebells and Michelob (we know there are foreign beers, but just as only assholes drive imports, who would dare order a nonAmerican beer?)

The jukebox must have an eclectic selection of Mills Brothers, Arte Shaw, Donnie Iris, Patsy Cline and Journey.  

The place must have the aroma of stale beer mixed with disinfectant.  The men's room must have a functioning urinal and something to serve as a toilet.  Maybe the sink works, maybe it hasn't worked since the Reagan administration.  The floor has the feel of contact paper and your shoes must make that sticky sound as you negotiate the wads of toilet paper.

Behind the bar there is a Louisville Slugger visible, and it's up to your imagination at best, attitude at worst, what else might be stowed away back there.

The beer must be ice cold and the glasses must be the frosted big old fish bowl shaped tankards capable of holding at least 16 ounces, but who's counting.  The bar stools are upholstered in black Naugahyde with the Steelers hypocycloids in red, blue and yellow stitched to the seats.  The booths feel as if they are stuffed with russet potatoes.  There's a framed dollar bill hanging behind the bar along side photos of Jack Lambert, Franco Harris, Roberto Clemente and Mario Lemieux.

There are two 27" televisions that offer Steeler, Penguin and Pirate games or, if none of those teams are playing, The Price is Right.

The bar is open 24 hours every day to serve the mill workers working all shifts.  7:00 Sunday morning could just be someone's Friday night and why shouldn't they enjoy a cold one when they leave the mill?  In the back there is a hot plate and a can of soup just in case the Liquor Control Board inspector shows up.  It's state law that every bar offer food as well as drink.

When you call it a night, or morning as the case may be, you leave through the front door and are instantly blinded by the light of day, just as if you took in a matinee at a movie house.  You trip over the little half step before the sidewalk, but it's from the light more than the 7&7s you've been knocking back.  You sort of wish no one witnessed your little stumble and mistake it for over indulgence.  You're a working stiff, not he town drunk, after all!

But while you're inside, you could be a sports commentator, a poet, a pundit, a jester or a wise man.  The atmosphere can endow anyone with a thirst and an opinion with any of those mantles.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Oh, yeah?  Talk is cheap.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)

Well, right now on one of those 27" tv's, I am watching Alien vs Predator. Anyone go near that dial....why I'll....I'll.....smack ya wif the remote!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)

Speaking of...does anyone watch tv at the same time they are here on the board?


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of...does anyone watch tv at the same time they are here on the board?



No, but I am at work and playing my game while I'm on the board. Also chatting with an old friend/ex-coworker from several years ago.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Oh, doch, kannst Du ja!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>




Hear, hear!!!


----------



## MeBelle (Mar 10, 2014)

Connery said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Another list I didn't get on.
> ...



Tiny place, might fit  20 people at best.

I still have the sweatshirt! 

Cheers Boston


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

/cleanin up the place.


Hey, who left the condoms in lapdance room 42?!?!?!?


----------



## pacer (Mar 10, 2014)

Guten Morgen, Statistikhengst. Wie geht es dir? Ich hoffe, ich habe einen guten Job fegen den Boden letzte Nacht.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

Guten Morgen, lieber [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION], mir geht es prächtig. Ja, bezüglich des Bodenfegens hast Du hervorragende Arbeit geleistet und dafür kriegst Du ein Glas Rotwein!!







(Kannst ja gleichzeitig mit Deinem Kaffee von der CS II trinken... !!)


----------



## pacer (Mar 10, 2014)

Ich danke Ihnen, Statistiken. Ein Glas Wein wunderbar sein wird. Ich werde etwas später nach diesen geltend zu machen.  Ich bin auf meinem Weg zu meinem Arzt sehr schnell.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey!  Hey!  Hey!  English here!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Hey!  Hey!  Hey!  English here!



I had NO IDEA you were English. I thought you were an American!


----------



## bodecea (Mar 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Hey!  Hey!  Hey!  English here!
> ...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey guys, I hear at Statistikhengst's  lookin' for a bouncer? TK here, reporting for duty!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hey guys, I hear at Statistikhengst's  lookin' for a bouncer? TK here, reporting for duty!



There ya go!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

And I'm sure you meant [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION] ...


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 10, 2014)

Morning all!  Is it too early to start drinking?


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

Shaitra said:


> Morning all!  Is it too early to start drinking?



Silly! Of course not. We go by the "It's 5:00 somewhere in the world!" rule.


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all!  Is it too early to start drinking?
> ...



Awesome!  That's a great rule to go by.    I'll have a whiskey please.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I hear at Statistikhengst's  lookin' for a bouncer? TK here, reporting for duty!
> ...



Well, someone put a whoopie cushion on my seat, I sat down... and well, everyone in The Tavern started staring at me, so I beat a hasty retreat.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

Shaitra said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Shaitra said:
> ...



Lemme see what I can find - sec .....

You didn't say neat or what, so here ya go;


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Erm ... I guess if we're gonna be honest here? That wasn't the whoopie cushion.

/blush


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Thanks BDBoop, that works just fine.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

Okay, I am calling it a night,  y'all! See you this late afternoon/evening (unless I get interrupted).


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Someone spiked my drink! Curses!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 10, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




Oh no.....that cop was all wet and just jealous....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 10, 2014)

NLT said:


> Just what USMB needs, another rep ho love center




Music suited for your mood......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PjLkB7BlpA]Jealousy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Mar 10, 2014)

Back from the doctor's.  Got a clean bill of health.  Time for a cold one.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Too many ice cubes.  One will suffice.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > Just what USMB needs, another rep ho love center
> ...



Indeed.


----------



## pacer (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi, bodecea.  Nice to meet you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Hey!  Hey!  Hey!  English here!




Oh, you stuffy Brits!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 10, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



And a picture is worth a 1,000 words! 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/8750441-post1502.html




Spoiler: mentions



@Sarah G [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hey guys, I hear at Statistikhengst's  lookin' for a bouncer? TK here, reporting for duty!




 [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION] - your timing is perfect. Sorry, had business appointments, was away when you stopped by.

Now, fill out this form in triplicate. Oh, and we need a urine sample. Oh, and we need a birth cert.. aww, forget it. Welcome aboard.  You would be the best bar bouncer I could think of.

*TK (BBB)*


And that don't mean barbeque, folks!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 10, 2014)

Good forenoon, hope everyone's day is going well


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

Shaitra said:


> Morning all!  Is it too early to start drinking?




Never. Have at it!!! Here in Germany, it is now almost 6 pm...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

NLT said:


> Just what USMB needs, another rep ho love center




Just to be clear about this, [MENTION=33974]NLT[/MENTION]:

If you wanna come by to socialize, drink with people and have fun, you are MORE than welcome to be here. I deliberately went out of my way to invite you. Here, all animosities are forgotten.

But if you do a hit and run like that again in a place that is in the lounge, then it will be reported. Your choice. Clear?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

pacer said:


> Back from the doctor's.  Got a clean bill of health.  Time for a cold one.




Got just the right thing for you there, [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...





That kinda took my breath away!!!


----------



## pacer (Mar 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Back from the doctor's.  Got a clean bill of health.  Time for a cold one.
> ...


Thank you, Stat.  What kind of drink is it?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good* forenoon*, hope everyone's day is going well




I first read that one too fast.... had to scroll back and read it again...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...





Ever been to Long Island?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

[MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION], here's a great story for you and    [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION] and all the rest of the Cheerzianers out there:

I was 20 years old and working my way through college by working night shift at a bank (computer ops) and also playing bass Trombone in a pro big band in Dayton OH, called the "KKO" (Kim Kelly Orchestra). Well, we played a big booming restaurant called the Brown Derby every second and fourth Sunday in the month. Once, my mom came to hear the big band play and she asked what I wanted to drink. I told her, "Long Island Iced Tea" - and she thought it was just a regular tea. So, she ordered *SIX* of them for me over the night. I almost fell out of my seat playing the last set that night....

And we laughed for almost 30 years about that one....


So, enjoy that Long Island Iced Tea.
They call it a "sleeper drink" and when you've had it once, you'll know why....


----------



## pacer (Mar 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ever been to Long Island?


No, unfortunately.  I gather this is the "Long Island Drink".  lol


----------



## pacer (Mar 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION], here's a great story for you and    [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION] and all the rest of the Cheerzianers out there:
> 
> I was 20 years old and working my way through college by working night shift at a bank (computer ops) and also playing bass Trombone in a pro big band in Dayton OH, called the "KKO" (Kim Kelly Orchestra). Well, we played a big booming restaurant called the Brown Derby every second and fourth Sunday in the month. Once, my mom came to hear the big band play and she asked what I wanted to drink. I told her, "Long Island Iced Tea" - and she thought it was just a regular tea. So, she ordered *SIX* of them for me over the night. I almost fell out of my seat playing the last set that night....
> 
> ...


Nice story.  What is in the drink?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ever been to Long Island?
> ...




Yepp. Drink two of those and then tell me if you can still feel your toes...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION], here's a great story for you and    [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION] and all the rest of the Cheerzianers out there:
> ...




Enjoy!!

Long Island Iced Tea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## pacer (Mar 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Potent stuff!  Thank you very much.


----------



## pacer (Mar 10, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woViDqXH0eQ&feature=player_detailpage]"Moondance" The Kim Kelly Orchestra - YouTube[/ame]

This place needs some music.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



It's a Banksy!  He is awesome in my opinion. I have another of his that I am going to use for my next avi.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 10, 2014)

pacer said:


> Back from the doctor's.  Got a clean bill of health.  Time for a cold one.




Hic.....I'll drink to that......


----------



## pacer (Mar 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Back from the doctor's.  Got a clean bill of health.  Time for a cold one.
> ...


lol I'll second that emotion.


----------



## pacer (Mar 10, 2014)

How is your day so far, Mertex?


----------



## Mertex (Mar 10, 2014)

pacer said:


> How is your day so far, Mertex?




Damn, it's going way to fast for me....can't seem to get much done, when USMB keeps beckoning me to come here and check things out......  Other than that, it's going great...how about your day?


----------



## pacer (Mar 10, 2014)

Besides going to the doctor's this morning, I did nothing so far except sit on this computer.  I have plenty to do but just procrastinating.


----------



## pacer (Mar 10, 2014)

This place is quiet today.  Mertex, I'll buy you a drink if you tell us some lies.  LOL


----------



## pacer (Mar 10, 2014)

Seems like we're the only two here, Mertex.  Do you like jazz?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHZp6VN6ibU&feature=player_detailpage]Classic Jazz: Jazz Legends Disc 1 [Full Length Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

pacer said:


> "Moondance" The Kim Kelly Orchestra - YouTube
> 
> This place needs some music.




Ahhh, memories...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > How is your day so far, Mertex?
> ...





That's cuz yer too sexy for USMB!!!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 10, 2014)

pacer said:


> This place is quiet today.  Mertex, I'll buy you a drink if you tell us some lies.  LOL




How about I tell you a joke?

John Doe got a text from his neighbor...

"Hi John, I have a confession to make....it's been bothering me for quite some time, I feel really bad and I want to apologize and also let you know that as of today, I am quitting and I will never do it again.  I've been tapping your wife for the past 4 months, and I feel awful....every time that I noticed you were gone, and sometimes when I knew you were asleep.....please accept my apology as I can't live with this any longer."

John could feel his anger mounting....he had just purchased a new gun....time to try it out....so John went upstairs, his wife was still in bed asleep, and John just shot her...point blank.....

Next thing you know.....John gets another text from his neighbor.


"Sorry, John, this damn autocorrect.....it was supposed to say "wi-fi"......damn, this phone does it all the time.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > This place is quiet today.  Mertex, I'll buy you a drink if you tell us some lies.  LOL
> ...





omg...


----------



## pacer (Mar 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > This place is quiet today.  Mertex, I'll buy you a drink if you tell us some lies.  LOL
> ...


Good one!  Thanks.  lol


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

Yo, Pacer, if you see me online but I don't post for a couple of hours, it only means I had a business appointment but leave the computer on... nothing personal ever intended.


----------



## pacer (Mar 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Yo, Pacer, if you see me online but I don't post for a couple of hours, it only means I had a business appointment but leave the computer on... nothing personal ever intended.


Thank you, Statist.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Yo, Pacer, if you see me online but I don't post for a couple of hours, it only means I had a business appointment but leave the computer on... nothing personal ever intended.
> ...




Please, not "Statist". Stat, for short if you like.

Statistik is the German word for "Statistics".
Hengst means "Stud".


----------



## william the wie (Mar 10, 2014)

You support sheetrock, very kinky.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

william the wie said:


> You support sheetrock, very kinky.



bwaaahhh!!

Whatcha drinking tonight?


----------



## mal (Mar 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Tonight: Whiskey!



That is on my schedule this evening. 



peace...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

mal said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight: Whiskey!
> ...





Glad you're here, Dude!!  Welcome to Cheers!


----------



## william the wie (Mar 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > You support sheetrock, very kinky.
> ...


A cafe au lait.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

william the wie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > william the wie said:
> ...



Eh, bien, voila!


----------



## william the wie (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks, but I don't play any string instruments and brass badly.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mal (Mar 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I started a Bar here once... About 5 years ago... It Failed. 



peace...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

mal said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...





With good people all around (that includes you, btw), this one won't. We just gotta get down and dirty every night.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 10, 2014)

mal said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



An Irishman started a bar that failed? 

You probably drank the place dry!


----------



## mal (Mar 10, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



And then some. 



peace...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



With lotsa jokes...a dyslexic man walks into a bra...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...




A Tenor walked by a bar once day...


ba-doom-boom!


----------



## cereal_killer (Mar 10, 2014)

It's going to be a Bookers night for me...

Anyone tried Miller Fortune yet? I hear it has some Bourbon after tones? If anyone has tried it, I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> It's going to be a Bookers night for me...
> 
> Anyone tried Miller Fortune yet? I hear it has some Bourbon after tones? If anyone has tried it, I'd love to hear your thoughts.











Impossible for me to judge. boo-hoo.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

mal said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight: Whiskey!
> ...




Is that Mal in the avie? If so, you look NOTHING like I imagined. I thought you would be big, blue, hairy...kinda like that monster on the movie Monsters. You actually look quite pleasant. Who woulda thunk???


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

Gracie said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Make sure to tenderize him before you sink your claws in, dearie!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> So, your humble Sir Statalicious is thinking of a rockin bar schedule for Cheers! and is thinking of the following:
> 
> Mondays - Happy Hour from 4-6, waitresses in tight T-shirts as of 8 pm.
> 
> ...



Sooo, just a reminder:


Tonight is WET T-SHIRT NIGHT!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

[MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] - eye candy for you.


----------



## pacer (Mar 10, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> It's going to be a Bookers night for me...
> 
> Anyone tried Miller Fortune yet? I hear it has some Bourbon after tones? If anyone has tried it, I'd love to hear your thoughts.


Beer Geek Nation says it's terrible.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=J12lJZp98iQ]Miller Fortune | Beer Geek Nation Craft Beer Reviews - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



D.A.M.M.: Mothers United Against Dyslexia!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

Speaking of boobs....I have a funny thing to share. 

Went to doc today for my annual checkup. Blah blah laddee dah SSDD crappola back and forth...until he wanted listen to my lungs and heart. So he slaps the stethoscope on my chest...right on top of the fake rubber boob.  I started to tell him that wasn't gonna work, but I wanted to see the look on his face so I stayed silent, holding back a grin. He moved it this way and that, then put it on my back with a frown on his face, moved back to the front and frowned again. So finally I said "um...might wanna lay that thang on my chest on the skin and not on the fake boob, Doc" and busted out laughing. He said " I just took your blood pressure so I knew it was beating in there somewhere but couldn't find it! And yes..I forgot. That one is gone. Ornery today, arentcha?" and he started laughing as well. Then I took his stethoscope and placed it for him...breathe in....out...in...out. He says "ahhh. There they are! heart is strong..lungs sound good!"

It was a  had to be there kinda thing to appreciate the humor.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

Where the heck is [MENTION=40803]House[/MENTION]??? In his spanky new semi, trundlin' down the road hooking up with wimmens, I'm betting.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

Dyslexic sing-along!


Old MacDonald had a farm;

C-I-3-Y-O!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of boobs....I have a funny thing to share.
> 
> Went to doc today for my annual checkup. Blah blah laddee dah SSDD crappola back and forth...until he wanted listen to my lungs and heart. So he slaps the stethoscope on my chest...right on top of the fake rubber boob.  I started to tell him that wasn't gonna work, but I wanted to see the look on his face so I stayed silent, holding back a grin. He moved it this way and that, then put it on my back with a frown on his face, moved back to the front and frowned again. So finally I said "um...might wanna lay that thang on my chest on the skin and not on the fake boob, Doc" and busted out laughing. He said " I just took your blood pressure so I knew it was beating in there somewhere but couldn't find it! And yes..I forgot. That one is gone. Ornery today, arentcha?" and he started laughing as well. Then I took his stethoscope and placed it for him...breathe in....out...in...out. He says "ahhh. There they are! heart is strong..lungs sound good!"
> 
> It was a  had to be there kinda thing to appreciate the humor.



Excellent adventure.

I will try to keep abreast of this new form of humor.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

Tonight, for everyone, Cognac!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


>



Been there!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mal (Mar 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


>



A buddy got me a bottle of that for my bar like a decade ago...  Is it any good?... 



peace...


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] - eye candy for you.



Of course he's gay but my thinking is "Orly? Like that's the only thing keeping us apart?"


----------



## Mertex (Mar 10, 2014)

Yup!  It's early and already everybody here appears to be drunk........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

mal said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




It is outstanding. I got a bottle of that from someone who was once very much in the news alot. It was outstanding.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

This is something to drink to (breaking news)!


Blood Test Can Predict Alzheimer's - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


Hear, hear!!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

> I will try to keep abreast of this new form of humor.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> This is something to drink to (breaking news)!
> 
> 
> Blood Test Can Predict Alzheimer's - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> ...




Great....if I can remember to take it.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Yup!  It's early and already everybody here appears to be drunk........




We are wrkapioaN ON IT1


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > This is something to drink to (breaking news)!
> ...




What did you say, again?


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 10, 2014)

Groaner Alert.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Groaner Alert.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

Gracie said:


> > I will try to keep abreast of this new form of humor.



Are U sayin my ass blows the bellcurve?


----------



## william the wie (Mar 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Groaner Alert.


does the warranty still suck?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2014)

So, sweet bar people, nite-nite. See y'all tomorrow. Have wild, uninhibited fun!!!


----------



## pacer (Mar 10, 2014)

I had a pleasant afternoon, Stat.  Thank you for having me.  See you tomorrow.


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm kicking ass at work and I feel great about it. Just wanted to share that.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 10, 2014)

william the wie said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Groaner Alert.
> ...




Not the babies, they are warrantied for life....best working order forever.....


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 10, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Groaner Alert.



The minions=awesome,


----------



## House (Mar 10, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Where the heck is [MENTION=40803]House[/MENTION]??? In his spanky new semi, trundlin' down the road hooking up with wimmens, I'm betting.



Smart lady is smart.


----------



## william the wie (Mar 10, 2014)

House said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Where the heck is [MENTION=40803]House[/MENTION]??? In his spanky new semi, trundlin' down the road hooking up with wimmens, I'm betting.
> ...


What will be announced as her prize? Tell us now.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

House said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Where the heck is [MENTION=40803]House[/MENTION]??? In his spanky new semi, trundlin' down the road hooking up with wimmens, I'm betting.
> ...




Well, Smart Lady misses House. Stop in more often between LAYovers.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

william the wie said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Maybe while he is here I can get him to come look at the underside of the pool table with me? It's kinda cozy under there.

Dayum. I am turning into a cyber slut in Cheers.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2014)

J.E.D said:


> I'm kicking ass at work and I feel great about it. Just wanted to share that.




 [MENTION=31463]J.E.D[/MENTION]. - glad you are here!!  Stop back often!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome to Cheers! - [MENTION=40803]House[/MENTION]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > House said:
> ...


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 11, 2014)

Good morning and cheers to all!  I see this place rocks at all hours.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah, it's pretty ebb and flow, but that's what I love about message boards. Say whatever, whenever and at some point, somebody will see and respond. It's all rather "message in a bottle."


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)

[MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION] - you know this place?







Neuschwanstein Castle


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION] - you know this place?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes. I spent the day _before_ my honeymoon trip to Paris there at that castle. I also sang a concert there in 2005. Nice place.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2014)

Shaitra said:


> Good morning and cheers to all!  I see this place rocks at all hours.




Hey, [MENTION=39075]Shaitra[/MENTION] - glad you are here. Sometimes it looks like I am online, but my computer is just logged on and I am running my business from another place. So, if there's a delay in response, it means nothing. Feel free to drink, dance, have fun, contribute fun stuff.

And yes, Cheers! is open 24/7 all year round.



-Stat


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION] - you know this place?
> ...



It doesn't even look real, it's so beautiful.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




I actually find it even more stunning in the summer. It is not that easy to get to.








It's in a place called Schwangau. Just right across the border from Österreich (Austria).


----------



## pacer (Mar 11, 2014)

Good morning, Stats and BDBoop and Shaitra.  How are you this fine morning?


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning, Stats and BDBoop and Shaitra.  How are you this fine morning?



Cold! I'm farming an enchant, and I refuse to give up until it drops. I have the electric blanket preheating.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 11, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION] - you know this place?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reminds me of the backdrop from Beauty and the Beast... the Disney version. But that one was set in France around the same time period..


----------



## pacer (Mar 11, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Stats and BDBoop and Shaitra.  How are you this fine morning?
> ...


What do you mean by 'farming an enchant', BDBoop?


----------



## pacer (Mar 11, 2014)

Good morning, Templar.  Nice to see you.  Pull up a chair and stay awhile.  lol


----------



## Connery (Mar 11, 2014)

Good morning all!!!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 11, 2014)

Thought I'd stick my neck in and check to see how everyone is this morning.....I'm still un-coffeed, so I won't get comfy just yet.....


----------



## pacer (Mar 11, 2014)

Good morning, Mertex.  Fresh pot of coffee is brewing.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)

pacer said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



I play WoW, and I have an enchanter who doesn't have the Crusader enchant, so I'm killing the mobs that drop it. Have been for a few hours. Have 9 stacks of mageweave to show for it. No joy.  I may have to give up.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2014)

Here is something cool for the "Cheersers" of the world!!!

What do do when a cell phone goes off in the middle of a musical concert:




Watch and listen, you will love this.


BTW, where did that little Nokia Ringtone come from? Well listen to this, especially at the 18 second mark:


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning and cheers to all!  I see this place rocks at all hours.
> ...



Thanks Stat.  I do something similar.  I'll have USMB running in the background while I work so sometimes I don't get back to see posts for a few hours.


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 11, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION] - you know this place?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that's breath-taking!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


>




Awesome.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 11, 2014)

I can't see the point of a "G" rated tavern. Gotta be some rowdiness or the folks won't spend.


----------



## pacer (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm bar hopping today.  Popped in at The Tavern for a couple of minutes.  Plenty of activity going on there.  Didn't have anything to drink, though.  Went to Malcontent's Roadhouse but it's closed.  lol  Now, I'm ready for a cold one.  Stats, I'll have the usual, please.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION] - you know this place?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks like it's gonna fall off that mountain.


----------



## Barb (Mar 11, 2014)

Lotsa peeps in a bar for am...

my kinda place  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7U3lo80YrQ]cheers theme song -full song - YouTube[/ame]

Graveyard shift is calling me


----------



## pacer (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi, Barb.  How is your day?


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I can't see the point of a "G" rated tavern. Gotta be some rowdiness or the folks won't spend.



G rated?  I think I see CK back in there wasted under a pool table.  Avg Joe instigated this whole thing ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I can't see the point of a "G" rated tavern. Gotta be some rowdiness or the folks won't spend.





Oh, I don't know about that. We tell great dirty jokes here!! Glad you stopped by, Ernie.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2014)

pacer said:


> I'm bar hopping today.  Popped in at The Tavern for a couple of minutes.  Plenty of activity going on there.  Didn't have anything to drink, though.  Went to Malcontent's Roadhouse but it's closed.  lol  Now, I'm ready for a cold one.  Stats, I'll have the usual, please.



Ok!!!


----------



## pacer (Mar 11, 2014)

Crank up the jukebox!!  







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4EwWFw61xE&feature=player_detailpage]Bar Hopping - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 11, 2014)

Got my own place. If y'all ever get to Foley, Stop by Doc Holliday's.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 11, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> I can't see the point of a "G" rated tavern. Gotta be some rowdiness or the folks won't spend.



I think rowdiness is allowed.....as long as it is good natured....when everybody gets drunk, late at night, rowdy starts flying.....


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 11, 2014)

It's lunchtime here.  Does this bar serve food?  I'd love a cheeseburger.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 11, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Got my own place. If y'all ever get to Foley, Stop by Doc Holliday's.



That looks like a nice upscale place....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 11, 2014)

Shaitra said:


> It's lunchtime here.  Does this bar serve food?  I'd love a cheeseburger.



Hell yes, they better....if they want to keep people coming back....


Here ya go:


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> > It's lunchtime here.  Does this bar serve food?  I'd love a cheeseburger.
> ...




Thanks Mertex, that hit the spot!


----------



## pacer (Mar 11, 2014)

Ring a ling a ling...ring a ling a ling...

Stats...Hello!  CHEERS Bar and Tavern

pacer...Hi Stats...If anyone's looking for me, I'm at The Tavern...havin' a quicky.  I'm on my way to Cheers.  lol

Stats...Okay, pacer.  We'll see you when you get here.

pacer...10/4


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Got my own place. If y'all ever get to Foley, Stop by Doc Holliday's.
> ...



It's a decent neighborhood bar. A little off the beaten path but locals know it's here.


----------



## Diana1180 (Mar 11, 2014)

aaah good ol Cheers.  I live here and never been lol.  Its that touristy place that we stay away from.

But for you guys, I will join in.

Next round is on me.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 11, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> aaah good ol Cheers.  I live here and never been lol.  Its that touristy place that we stay away from.
> 
> But for you guys, I will join in.
> 
> Next round is on me.




I'll take a Piña Colada.......I'm in a very jovial mood....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 11, 2014)

Ernie S. said:


> Got my own place. If y'all ever get to Foley, Stop by Doc Holliday's.



Will do!

Is that TK in the white shirt?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2014)

That's Norm. He is making the rounds.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 11, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Yeah, it's pretty ebb and flow, but that's what I love about message boards. Say whatever, whenever and at some point, somebody will see and respond. *It's all rather "message in a bottle."*



In a bar thread? 

/groan


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbXWrmQW-OE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbXWrmQW-OE[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 11, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> aaah good ol Cheers.  I live here and never been lol.  Its that touristy place that we stay away from.
> 
> But for you guys, I will join in.
> 
> Next round is on me.



Thank you,  [MENTION=45679]Diana1180[/MENTION], I will have a Patron on the rocks.


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > I'm kicking ass at work and I feel great about it. Just wanted to share that.
> ...



Thanks, Stat


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2014)

Barb said:


> Lotsa peeps in a bar for am...
> 
> my kinda place
> 
> ...





pacer said:


> Ring a ling a ling...ring a ling a ling...
> 
> Stats...Hello!  CHEERS Bar and Tavern
> 
> ...





Keep the petal to the metal, buddy!!!  10/4, roger that, uh, over and out!


----------



## shart_attack (Mar 11, 2014)

A glass of shartreuse, please.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> A glass of shartreuse, please.




Ahhh, in the spirit of St. Patty's day, I seee.......


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)

Evening! 

Staff meeting to start my evening. Blah.


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 11, 2014)

Enjoying some Yeungling atm


----------



## Jughead (Mar 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> > It's lunchtime here.  Does this bar serve food?  I'd love a cheeseburger.
> ...


----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2014)

oh pleazzzzeeeeeeeeeee ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ nooooooooooo lol

____________________________________________________________

where is my Margarita??????


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)

My first kiss song. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSAqkGU2nQ4]The Doobie Brothers - Black Water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Mar 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > A glass of shartreuse, please.
> ...




What is it?  Does it taste minty?


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 11, 2014)

St. Patrick's Day is less than a week off and the Irish are all strutting in a more pronounced and banty way than usual.  I'm an American Scot and don't begrudge the Irish a wee bit of fun.  Like the way they invented Riverdance to take their minds off of starving to death.  We Scots carry all the stigma of the Shanty Irish without the 'shanty' baggage.

There was a wee, feisty Irishman, Paddy Costello, who had never been in a church in his life.  One rather non-descript Sunday, as he delivered the homily from the pulpit, the village priest recognized Paddy fidgeting in the back pew.  After the service, the priest stood at the doorway of the chapel greeting parishioners as the made their way out and onto home.  Then came Paddy, slinking out of the chapel, trying his damnedest to avoid eye contact with the priest.

"Hoy there Paddy me lad," called the priest, "A word, if you please."

Paddy stood embarrassed before the priest and twisted the toe of his well worn shoe into the dust while he peeked around for a quick exit point.

"Now then Paddy," began the priest "I've seen ya in the village, Lord knows I've seen ya in the pub, but I've yet to see ya in the church!  I've known ya all me life, yet today you decided to come in and worship with us.  Why today of all days? 'Tisn't Easter nor Christmas."

"Well Father I'll tell ya," answered Paddy, "I've come today to steal a hat!  For ya see, I've misplaced me hat.  But I know that O'Flynn has a hat just like the one I'd like to have for me self."  Paddy was in full throat and proud as he could be.  "I thought if I stayed in the back of the church, when O'Flynn arose to take the Holy Communion, out the door I'd dash, clutchin' O'Flynn's hat in me hand like a teef in the night.  But  'twas yer sermon, Father!  Yer sermon on the Ten Commandments that changed me mind!"

Paddy stood with an expression that said nothing other than 'that's my story and I'm sticking with it'.  The priest, meanwhile, was blown away!  He has Paddy Costello of all people in church!  Paddy LISTENED TO THE HOMILY!  He got the moral of it and was now practicing that moral.  It's a major win for the priest!

Stroking his chin approvingly, the priest asked  "Well then Paddy.  That's a grand piece of thinkin'.  You're telling me that when you heard me say the Word of The Lord says 'thou shalt not steal', you scraped the nefarious scheme o' swipin' O'Flynn's hat and ya decided to come around to the straight and narrow?!"

Paddy considered the question, rocked on his heels and formulated an answer.

"No, no, no.  For 'twas when I heard ya say 'thou shalt not committ adultery'.  Suddenly then I was able to recall where I had mislaid me hat!"


----------



## Mertex (Mar 12, 2014)

Hate to be a party pooper.....but it's my bed-time.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 12, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> St. Patrick's Day is less than a week off and the Irish are all strutting in a more pronounced and banty way than usual.  I'm an American Scot and don't begrudge the Irish a wee bit of fun.  Like the way they invented Riverdance to take their minds off of starving to death.  We Scots carry all the stigma of the Shanty Irish without the 'shanty' baggage.
> 
> There was a wee, feisty Irishman, Paddy Costello, who had never been in a church in his life.  One rather non-descript Sunday, as he delivered the homily from the pulpit, the village priest recognized Paddy fidgeting in the back pew.  After the service, the priest stood at the doorway of the chapel greeting parishioners as the made their way out and onto home.  Then came Paddy, slinking out of the chapel, trying his damnedest to avoid eye contact with the priest.
> 
> ...




Luck of the Irish....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > shart_attack said:
> ...



Yes.Very.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 12, 2014)

Time to start scrubbing down the floors and polishing the brass for tonight....

On and off until then. But the bar is open.  BYOS

(Bring your own saying)


----------



## Diana1180 (Mar 12, 2014)

Good Morning folks.

Little too ealy for a beer but I have hot coffee?


----------



## pacer (Mar 12, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Good Morning folks.
> 
> Little too ealy for a beer but I have hot coffee?


Good morning, Diana.  Help yourself to the coffee.  Stats is busy scrubbing the floors.  I'm going to give him a hand as soon as I'm done my coffee.


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 12, 2014)

Coffee sounds great.  I'm a little bleary-eyed this morning.


----------



## pacer (Mar 12, 2014)

Good morning, Shaitra.  I put on another pot of coffee.  Should be ready in a few minutes.  I was just over at The Front Porch Swing checking out the beautiful porch pics.  Some beautiful designs.


----------



## Connery (Mar 12, 2014)

Good morning all!!!




Off to the beach with my boy. Nothing like a winter's day at the beach!!!


----------



## pacer (Mar 12, 2014)

Stats, I don't think you had this bar when I installed this clock in another forum.  Most everyone else has seen it but for those who haven't, you may want to install it in your bar.  

World Clock - Stats


----------



## pacer (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello Stats.  I see you're still busy cleaning.  Time for a cold one.


----------



## pacer (Mar 12, 2014)

I got a great recipe for a Bloody Mary from one of the patrons at The Tavern.  Here it is...

*Zing Zang Bloody Mary Mix*

Horseradish
Lemon and Lime - the one in Biloxi had both
Salt
Fresh ground black pepper
Vodka
3 olives, 1 stalk of pickled okra


----------



## bodecea (Mar 12, 2014)

pacer said:


> I got a great recipe for a Bloody Mary from one of the patrons at The Tavern.  Here it is...
> 
> *Zing Zang Bloody Mary Mix*
> 
> ...



Nothing better than a good Bloody Mary.  Nothing worse than a bad Bloody Mary...IMO.

Keep your okra tho.


----------



## pacer (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi, bodecea.  How is your day?  Care for a drink?


----------



## pacer (Mar 12, 2014)

Here's an interest cocktail bar game.

Cocktail Bar Game


----------



## pacer (Mar 12, 2014)

Here's a racing game for race car lovers.    Wait until the game loads and then 'continue to game'.  Try to stay on the track and not crash into anything.  Use your < > keys on the keyboard.  It's FUN!!!  lol

Exreme Racing


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 12, 2014)

pacer said:


> Stats, I don't think you had this bar when I installed this clock in another forum.  Most everyone else has seen it but for those who haven't, you may want to install it in your bar.
> 
> World Clock - Stats




Ok, [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION], that was many, many shades of AWESOME:







_(I think I just went to Heaven, all those purty, purty, purty numbers!!!)_


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 12, 2014)

And @pacer gets the prize for keeping this bar alive whilst the master is out working!!!


Three HIP HIP HOORAYS for Pacer!!!


----------



## pacer (Mar 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And @Pacer gets the prize for keeping this bar alive whilst the master is out working!!!
> 
> 
> Three HIP HIP HOORAYS for Pacer!!!


Thank you, Stats.  I had fun.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 12, 2014)

And, my fellow Cheersianers, today's moment in HOOTA and SNOZZ:


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2014)

Afternoon, folks.


----------



## pacer (Mar 12, 2014)

Good afternoon, Gracie.  You look like you could use a drink.


----------



## pacer (Mar 12, 2014)

I went by Malcontent's Roadhouse, today.  It looks like it's closed down.  I thought mal was going to open up the place.  lol


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Afternoon, folks.




Yo, pretty lady, whassup?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 12, 2014)

Mid-week evening of AVG-Intoxication, or be a good boy?
​


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 12, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Mid-week evening of AVG-Intoxication, or be a good boy?
> ​









Mike, Mike, Mike, Mike, Mike...


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 12, 2014)

Afternoon!  Getting ready to shut down the work computer and head out.  This week is going slowly.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 12, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Mid-week evening of AVG-Intoxication, or be a good boy?
> ​





Intoxication!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi all, too early for a drink. Just stopping by to say hi and to share this, LOL:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 12, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hi all, too early for a drink. Just stopping by to say hi and to share this, LOL:


----------



## pacer (Mar 12, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hi all, too early for a drink. Just stopping by to say hi and to share this, LOL:


Hi, Wolfsister.  How was your day?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 12, 2014)

pacer said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, too early for a drink. Just stopping by to say hi and to share this, LOL:
> ...



Pretty good so far. Worked a lot, hanging out with my daughter until my hubby gets home, getting ready to make dinner.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 12, 2014)

pacer said:


> I went by Malcontent's Roadhouse, today.  It looks like it's closed down.  I thought mal was going to open up the place.  lol



Unless it's locked, it is open.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 12, 2014)

My, it's quiet in here this evening.....maybe I should go try out the Porch.....








WATCH: 3yr old argue and debate with his mama and then vote in the poll


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> My, it's quiet in here this evening.....maybe I should go try out the Porch.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bars are always dead at this time of night on a Wednesday.

Ask me how I know. >.>


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 13, 2014)

Mornin'!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)

2:30 am here...so....night night!


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 13, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>



  Nice one.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 13, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I felt that it fit in Cheers.


----------



## pacer (Mar 13, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 13, 2014)

Morning all!  Is the coffee on?


----------



## pacer (Mar 13, 2014)

I'll buy you a coffee, Shaitra.  How was your morning?


----------



## Mertex (Mar 13, 2014)

*Good Morning..*....before it slips away....heh, heh....


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 13, 2014)

pacer said:


> I'll buy you a coffee, Shaitra.  How was your morning?



Thanks Pacer.  Morning has gone fairly well.  I'm getting some work done and progressing slowly on a manual re-write I have to do.


----------



## pacer (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi, Stats.  Just popped in to say I heard on the radio the RIDE program will be in effect throughout the entire St. Paddy's Day weekend through to Monday, starting at noon today.

You may want to pass it along to your customers to not drink and drive; take a taxi or get a designated driver.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 14, 2014)

pacer said:


> Hi, Stats.  Just popped in to say I heard on the radio the RIDE program will be in effect throughout the entire St. Paddy's Day weekend through to Monday, starting at noon today.
> 
> You may want to pass it along to your customers to not drink and drive; take a taxi or get a designated driver.




I will be personally carrying them out or using my green lantern power to get them home!!

Here, sit down, read the newspaper:


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 14, 2014)

Some more news headlines to read:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 14, 2014)

More important news:


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 14, 2014)

Morning Stat.  Will you be having green beer to celebrate St. Patrick's Day?


----------



## pacer (Mar 14, 2014)

Good morning, Shaitra.  I will supply the food colouring if Stats doesn't have any.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 14, 2014)

Shaitra said:


> Morning Stat.  Will you be having green beer to celebrate St. Patrick's Day?



Is that to go with the green eggs and ham?


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 14, 2014)

It's just food coloring, so why do some people claim that they get a worse hangover from green beer than without the food coloring?


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't know BDBoop.  It's never bothered me.


----------



## Diana1180 (Mar 14, 2014)

They just drink more of it (due to St Paddys Day) .....so they blame the beer.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 14, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> They just drink more of it (due to St Paddys Day) .....so they blame the beer.




Hi Diana!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 14, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> They just drink more of it (due to St Paddys Day) .....so they blame the beer.



Smart woman, you!!


----------



## pacer (Mar 14, 2014)

Brought you a few bottles of food colouring, Stats.  Time for a drink.


----------



## pacer (Mar 14, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_EPsuOEH1fY]The Irish Rovers - The Unicorn Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 14, 2014)

pacer said:


> The Irish Rovers - The Unicorn Song - YouTube


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 14, 2014)

Bars, St. Patrick's Day and funny Irish stories are a powerful emulsion in the early days of Spring.  After a few pints, someone is bound to say in a loud, yet slurred voice "An' I'll tell ya another goddamn thing!"  and then it's on!

Paddy and Michael bumped into one another on the street.  Paddy seemed to be in an awful rush.  Michael asks, "Where ya off to in such a hurry, Paddy me lad?"

"Ah Michael!" began Paddy, "There's a bar that for fifty cents, ya get a pint, a lunch and then they take ya into the back room and get ya laid!"

"Wait a minute, wait a minute, wait a minute!" exclaimed Michael  "Yer tellin' me that there's a bar that for only fifty cents ya get a pint, a lunch and then they get ya laid?!?  I don't believe it!  Have ye ever been there lad?"

Paddy considered the question and said "No... but me sister has!"


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 14, 2014)

Paddy's Wedding Night!

Paddy takes his new wife to bed on their wedding night. She undresses & lies on the bed spreadeagled and says "You know what I want dont you?"

"Yeah," says Paddy. "The whole friggin' bed by the looks of it!"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 14, 2014)

Paddy is very, very sick. Paddy goes to the doc, who runs a number of tests and tells Paddy to come back two dees layter.

Two dees Layter, Paddy is too sick to got to the doctor, so he sends his lass.

His wife of 40 yeers appears in the doctor's office, where Dr. O'Malley says:

"Mrs. Paddy, I've a wee bit o bad news fer ye. Yer man is very, very sick. If you want him to survive this dread ordeal, they ye must cook him three good meals a day, do all his clothes her him and give him sex twice a day".

Mrs. Paddy hear ye old Dr.'s words, turns around, go home.

Paddy, wheezing, says: "na deerie, what ye olde Doctor say?"

Mrs. Paddy: "he's says yer going to die!"


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 14, 2014)

Paddy is sitting at his kitchen table confused and worried.  His friend Michael tapped at the door and Paddy was so relieved to see him.

"Michael!  Tank God!  I've been sittin' here workin' at this jigsaw puzzle and I'm stumped!  It's supposed to be a likeness of a tiger, but I cannot figger it out!"

"Paddy!" said Michael, "Put the Frosted Flakes back in the box and sober up!"


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 14, 2014)

Elderly Paddy and his wife are in the doctor's office together seeking a cure to Paddy's malady.  The puzzled doctor told Paddy "I want to run some tests, Paddy.  But I'll need some specimens.  Can ya bring me a stool sample, a urine sample and a sample o' yer semen?"

Elderly Paddy has lost most of his hearing and leaned forward "Eh?"

To avoid further repetition and confusion, Mrs. Paddy turned Elderly Paddy's face toward hers and spoke in a loud, clear voice "He wants a pair of yer underwear!"


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 14, 2014)

lol


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Paddy is very, very sick. Paddy goes to the doc, who runs a number of tests and tells Paddy to come back two dees layter.
> 
> Two dees Layter, Paddy is too sick to got to the doctor, so he sends his lass.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 14, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Elderly Paddy and his wife are in the doctor's office together seeking a cure to Paddy's malady.  The puzzled doctor told Paddy "I want to run some tests, Paddy.  But I'll need some specimens.  Can ya bring me a stool sample, a urine sample and a sample o' yer semen?"
> 
> Elderly Paddy has lost most of his hearing and leaned forward "Eh?"
> 
> To avoid further repetition and confusion, Mrs. Paddy turned Elderly Paddy's face toward hers and spoke in a loud, clear voice "He wants a pair of yer underwear!"


----------



## Mertex (Mar 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Stats.  Just popped in to say I heard on the radio the RIDE program will be in effect throughout the entire St. Paddy's Day weekend through to Monday, starting at noon today.
> ...




Hey, some of us may decide to just spend the night here......when you pass out, you pass out....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


>




Woohoo.....looking mighty sexy there, Ms Boop!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 14, 2014)

pacer said:


> The Irish Rovers - The Unicorn Song - YouTube




Hmmmm, now that's a fine color of green, if I say so myself.....


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 14, 2014)

An Irish man is sitting at a bar drinking
 A flamboyantly gay man comes up to him and asks, can i give you a blow job?
 The Irishman stands up and punches the gay man.
 The bar tender comes over and asks, Why did you hit that guy?
 The Irish man replied, He said somethin about me gettin a job


----------



## pacer (Mar 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Rovers - The Unicorn Song - YouTube
> ...


It's a beautiful olive green.  I owned two cars the same colour.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 14, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...





Did you own both of them at once?


I need you to do a favor for me, Pacer. Drink a beer for me on Patties Day!


----------



## pacer (Mar 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


No, I didn't own both cars at the same time.  lol  I can only afford to buy one at a time.

I will certainly have a beer on St. Paddy's day.  It goes without saying.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 14, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...




Good. Cuz I can't....


----------



## pacer (Mar 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Why can you not, Stats, if you mind my asking?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 14, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



I have an extremely rare allergy to beer. Not a drop for me.

However, I am part Irish somewhere in me body, fer Eye can dreek whiskey all night long!!!


----------



## pacer (Mar 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


I was worried there for a bit.  lol  I will join you for a shot of whiskey on St. Paddy's Day...whiskey with a beer chaser...what a combo.


----------



## pacer (Mar 14, 2014)

Anyone for a game of pool?  Once the game has loaded, click on *"Play as Guest"*.

8 Ball Quick Fire Pool - A free Pool Game


----------



## pacer (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 15, 2014)

pacer said:


> _Anyone for a game of pool?_...


Nahhhh... once the sister and hubby show up on our doorstep this afternoon, off for a Sat-Sun-Mon long weekend getaway at a condo-resort via the sister's time-share...

Fox River Resort in the little flyspeck town of Sheridan, Illinois... nothing spectacular... just a restful weekend with lots of pool-time, and some mixed drinks and card-playing and movie-watching in the evenings...

Haven't been swimming since last August, and the damned winter's been so hard here in northeastern Illinois that the wife and I have a bad case of cabin-fever, and can't wait to stretch-out in that pool and get some serious swim-time in...

What a treat...


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

Hope everyone has a wonderful, restful day.......


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > _Anyone for a game of pool?_...
> ...



That's the best kind of vacation.....chillin....relaxin.....enjoying life!


----------



## pacer (Mar 15, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > _Anyone for a game of pool?_...
> ...


I envy you.  I am so sick of the snow.  It would be nice to get away somewhere warm.  You have a wonderful weekend, Kondor3.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 15, 2014)

pacer said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...


Thanks, but don't get me wrong...

No place warm... just a big getaway condo, only 30-40 miles from home, and probably deeper in snow than we are in our own town... it's just that they have a nice rec-center and a big greenhouse -like building with a huge indoor heated pool...

It ain't warm weather and green grass, but, as a cheap getaway weekend and a chance to stretch the winter-gnarled muscles in a pool... heck yeah, I'll take it...

We might even backtrack 20-30 miles and hit one of the casinos in Joliet for a few hours tonight or tomorrow night, for grins and giggles, but that's about the extent of the excitement...

The wife and I have been on a couple of cruises (2005, 2008) - Royal Caribbean - in both the Eastern and Western Caribbean - and thinking about another for late 2014 or early 2015...

Now _THAT's_ a mid-winter vacation... the beaches of Jamaica or Belize or Grand Caymans or Cozumel, etc., smack-dab in the middle of the worst cold weather... bathing suits, and drinks-in-hand...

Mind you, we opened-up a special savings-account just for that purpose, months in advance of booking, but it was worth it, as a grand time and as a memory-maker...

Right about now, though, I'd settle for a two-day road trip down to Florida, then a few days there, then back - or a quick weekend outing by air to southern California or the Yucatan or sumfin', just to get warm again... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not that _that's_ gonna happen anytime soon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This weekend's pool-in-a-hothouse will have to do as a substitute... even though we'll be able to see snow on the ground through the windows... hey, if the sun keeps shining, I can pretend, anyway... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Thanks!


----------



## pacer (Mar 15, 2014)

Well, I'm going to have a nice cold beer with these two fine gentlemen who keep helping themself to the whiskey while Stats is schlepping about getting supplies.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Nice....I can hardly wait for it to be warm enough here that we can go into our pool....we keep it running all winter and it looks inviting, but the water is colder than hell....oops, that didn't make sense, did it?  Colder than a southbound Polar bear's ass....hows that.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> "..._Nice....I can hardly wait for it to be warm enough here that we can go into our pool....we keep it running all winter and it looks inviting, but the water is colder than hell....oops, that didn't make sense, did it?  Colder than a southbound Polar bear's ass....hows that._"


We have an 18 x 33 x 4 oval above-ground; inside-the-pool stairs+railings go right up to the back-deck; open May thru Sep up here around Chicago.

Come late September (early October at latest, before the leaves fall, and make Diet Coke out of the pool water), we go through a two-day Winterizing Ritual, then put the cover on and close her up 'til the next May. That's always a sad time here.

At least you can still look at yours and pretend.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

pacer said:


> Well, I'm going to have a nice cold beer with these two fine gentlemen who keep helping themself to the whiskey while Stats is schlepping about getting supplies.



Whew, a helluva lot to schlepp, too!


----------



## pacer (Mar 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Whew, a helluva lot to schlepp, too!


lol lol


----------



## pacer (Mar 15, 2014)

Stats, I'd like to introduce you to Trixie.  Trixie was kind enough to play bartender while you were gone.  She used to work at Malcontent's Roadhouse before it shut down.  This round is for kondor and Mertex and me.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

pacer said:


> Stats, I'd like to introduce you to Trixie.  Trixie was kind enough to play bartender while you were gone.  She used to work at Malcontent's Roadhouse before it shut down.  This round is for kondor and Mertex and me.




Hello, uh, Trixie!!!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 15, 2014)

I'd like to meet the two gentlemen sitting at the end of the bar.    I believe one is Alec Baldwin but I don't know who the other is.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > "..._Nice....I can hardly wait for it to be warm enough here that we can go into our pool....we keep it running all winter and it looks inviting, but the water is colder than hell....oops, that didn't make sense, did it?  Colder than a southbound Polar bear's ass....hows that._"
> ...




We checked into a pool cover....and it was going to cost over $4k....we decided it looked nicer without the cover.  The only problem we have is in Spring...first the leaves from the oaks (they fall in bucketfuls) then their pollen (we call them worms) they come right after...the filter baskets get dumped twice a day and they're full.....about 3 weeks of misery, then it is sparkling and inviting after that.....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2014)

pacer said:


> Stats, I'd like to introduce you to Trixie.  Trixie was kind enough to play bartender while you were gone.  She used to work at Malcontent's Roadhouse before it shut down.  This round is for kondor and Mertex and me.



Thank you......looks like we're gonna have us some fun......


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 15, 2014)

The sister and hubby are runnin' late gettin' here, so...

Just time enough for a quick half-glass of that Green Stuff, or, a half-pint o' Guiness or a wee drop o' the Creatchture, on the way out t'door... at least I'm not drivin' me own buggy today...

Have a good weekend, folks...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I had an outdoor heated Jacuzzi that I was able to use year round. It had a wooden deck lid that was easy to remove and a foam cover that floated on the surface. I don't recall either of them as being expensive but it was only 6' in diameter. Nothing quite like being in warm, bubbling water while it is freezing outdoors. Keeping it clean was easy since the covers kept out the bulk of the leaves. Just needed a chlorine pill once a week and a good scrub down each Spring.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 15, 2014)

So who is already drunk?


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> "...We checked into a pool cover....and it was going to cost over $4k....we decided it looked nicer without the cover.  The only problem we have is in Spring...first the leaves from the oaks (they fall in bucketfuls) then their pollen (we call them worms) they come right after...the filter baskets get dumped twice a day and they're full.....about 3 weeks of misery, then it is sparkling and inviting after that.....


Yikes. $4K+ !!! I've been talking about soft covers, like the one in the catalog shot, below...






For our 18 x 33 x 4 oval, those run anywhere from $75-250 (-ish); throw-in another $50-100 for under-the-cover ice-displacing float-pillows and around-the-edges clips, and you're done...

You must have an in-ground or been talking about a 'hard cover' or some other combo that I'm not getting, but, sounds like you guys have already looked into it, so...


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 15, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> The sister and hubby are runnin' late gettin' here, so...
> 
> Just time enough for a quick half-glass of that Green Stuff, or, a half-pint o' Guiness or a wee drop o' the Creatchture, on the way out t'door... at least I'm not drivin' me own buggy today...
> 
> Have a good weekend, folks...



You too!


----------



## pacer (Mar 15, 2014)

drifter said:


> so who is already drunk?


lol  I've been nursing the same drink for the last hour and a half.  Gonna have a bite to eat, very shortly.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 15, 2014)

I will start drinking in about 3 hours. I'm actually going out. This is not that common in our household since our daughter was born. But she is having a sleepover at her Aunt's so we are going out and I plan to drink and dance and have fun. And yes, we are taking a cab. I'm usually the sober driver but this time, no one wants to do that, LOL.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I will start drinking in about 3 hours. I'm actually going out. This is not that common in our household since our daughter was born. But she is having a sleepover at her Aunt's so we are going out and I plan to drink and dance and have fun. And yes, we are taking a cab. I'm usually the sober driver but this time, no one wants to do that, LOL.




Fantastic.  I had a date earlier in the day. It was very nice.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi everybody!
I'll have a tap beer if I can sit next to Norm and Cliff.  If that doesn't work, give me a straight shot of Grey Goose in a 16 ounce glass.

So here are the words to the Cheers TV show's song.

Making your way in the world today takes everything you've got. 
 Taking a break from all your worries, sure would help a lot. 
 Wouldn't you like to get away? 
 Sometimes you want to go 
 Where everybody knows your name, 
 and they're always glad you came. 
 You wanna be where you can see, 
 our troubles are all the same 
 You wanna be where everybody knows 
 Your name. 
 You wanna go where people know, 
 people are all the same, 
 You wanna go where everybody knows 
 your name. 

Now Kiwiman's USMB version:

Making your way in the world where the government takes all you've got. 
Taking a break from all your entitlement worries, sure would help a lot. 
Wouldn't you like to get away? 
Sometimes you want to go 
Where everybody knows your user name, 
and they aren&#8217;t always happy that you came. 
You wanna be where you can see, 
that psychos aren&#8217;t all the same 
You wanna be where everybody knows 
Your  user name. 
You wanna go where people don't give a fuck, 
that people are all the same, 
You wanna go where everybody knows 
your user name. 
Asswipe!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'll have a tap beer if I can sit next to Norm and Cliff.  If that doesn't work, give me a straight shot of Grey Goose in a 16 ounce glass.
> 
> So here are the words to the Cheers TV show's song.
> ...



Here ya go, Kiwiman!  Welcome to Cheers!


----------



## pacer (Mar 15, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'll have a tap beer if I can sit next to Norm and Cliff.  If that doesn't work, give me a straight shot of Grey Goose in a 16 ounce glass.


Hi Kiwi.  How was your day?


----------



## kiwiman127 (Mar 15, 2014)

pacer said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody!
> ...



What?  How's my day?  Are you kidding me?
Try how's my life?

The first picture is how I want it to be, the second is how it really is!


----------



## bodecea (Mar 15, 2014)

So...what's top shelf here?   Bushmills, Jamesons, or Tillamore Dew?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

bodecea said:


> So...what's top shelf here?   Bushmills, Jamesons, or Tillamore Dew?




Does that answer your question??


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

Time to dance, ladies and germs!!

Time for 80s music!!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEB0k_qmpSY]Al Jarreau-Moonlighting (Extended Remix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 15, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


  I see.  Let me buy you another drink.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Time to dance, ladies and germs!!
> 
> Time for 80s music!!
> 
> ...



That was a great TV series with Cybill Shepherd and Bruce Willis.  My daughter and I used to watch it together.

Al Jarreau is groovy.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 15, 2014)

Full moon as of 10:45am tomorrow.  Don't fight with your SO in the morning, things could get ugly.

FYI...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Full moon as of 10:45am tomorrow.  Don't fight with your SO in the morning, things could get ugly.
> 
> FYI...







Crap, now I have to find an SO by 10:45 tomorrow...


----------



## bodecea (Mar 15, 2014)

But...but...but...I already ordered Tillamore Dew.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

bodecea said:


> But...but...but...I already ordered Tillamore Dew.....













Oh, and here's the tab:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 16, 2014)

A little irreverant...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> A little irreverant...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 16, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > A little irreverant...







See, it's always a matter of perspective!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 16, 2014)

We are one day away from:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 16, 2014)

St. Paddy's day pics from the past in Germany:


München (Munich)






Also in München, the grand Soccer-Stadium:













Fer a day, even Krauts are Greenies!!!








Tomorrow, I will be making some Paddy's Day photos and uploading them. There is even an irish pub here where I live, I may just stop by tomorrow...


----------



## editec (Mar 16, 2014)

I live in a YANKEE THEME VILLAGE so St Patty's day will pass largely unnoticed here.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 16, 2014)

editec said:


> I live in a YANKEE THEME VILLAGE so St Patty's day will pass largely unnoticed here.




Wear green!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 16, 2014)

My true story for St Paddy's day takes place in this setting.






On the far RHS there is a small boy and a dog. I am about 3 years old and the dog's name is Smokey. He was a Dalmation and while I have no recollection of it I am told that I used to ride on his back. 

My father used to take Smokey for walks down along the beach front and this is long before there were boardwalks. It was essentially just a road with a couple of lampposts that ran along past the beaches. That evening it was cold and drizzling and the light had faded so the lamps were on. While my father was walking along Smokey was doing what all dogs do and that meant sniffing at flotsam and lifting his leg against rocks, bushes and trees. There were no leash laws back then either. 

After about a mile or so Smokey sniffed at one of the lampposts, lifted his leg and then there was a blue flash and he ran off into the darkness wimpering. My father was curious so he walked over to the lamppost to see what happened. At this point my father mentioned that his shoes were old and worn to the point where the soles were starting to go and because of the drizzle they were also damp. (Who wears good shoes down to the beach anyway?) As he approached the lamppost he stepped into a puddle and immediately he felt a jolt of electricity from a short in the wiring.

Now I never asked him if that was how Smokey got his name but just the very thought of what happened to poor Smokey's privates always made my father chuckle when he told this story!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 16, 2014)

Deri, you were so young, then!!  Nawt but a wee lad!!!


----------



## pacer (Mar 16, 2014)

Top of the morning, everyone, on this beautiful bright sunny day.  Brought a St. Paddy's Day wreath to install over the bar.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 16, 2014)

pacer said:


> Top of the morning, everyone, on this beautiful bright sunny day.  Brought a St. Paddy's Day wreath to install over the bar.




Very cool.

As another improvement to the bar, tonight is clothes optional, we are bodypainting in green tonight!!!


----------



## pacer (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow!  Busy spot.  lol.


----------



## pacer (Mar 16, 2014)

And for some entertain...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 16, 2014)

pacer said:


> And for some entertain...




That man has an enormous Saxophone.


----------



## pacer (Mar 16, 2014)

TURN IT UP!!!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI1imxt03Yw&feature=player_detailpage]St Patrick's Day 2011 - Beer Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd love to see more pics of where you live, Stat.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I'd love to see more pics of where you live, Stat.




Tomorrow, I am going to make some and post some of them here. After my work day, I will probably do to James Joyce's. Yes, Bonn even has an Irish Pub! In fact, I think it has 3-4 that are real Irish Pubs, plus about 4 restaurants that serve cuisine from all over the British Isles.

Here:








See the bridge going across the Rhine? That is the John F. Kennedy Bride. There are three bridges that connect the city with it's suburbs across the river.


----------



## pacer (Mar 17, 2014)

This place is really starting to fill up.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)

I miss Coach. And Woody.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 17, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I miss Coach. And Woody.



Cliff was my favorite! Oh, and Vera! She was a hoot!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm putting this everywhere BUT the porch.  Because it fits the Tavern, The Coffee Shop, and here.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow!  Full house!


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 17, 2014)

Look at Woody's tie. That show is dated lol. Makes me feel old.


----------



## pacer (Mar 17, 2014)

Those were the days when they used to wear ties.


----------



## pacer (Mar 17, 2014)

Great looking menu.  I'll have a Frasier's chicken Panini and a tall glass of green Guiness beer.


----------



## pacer (Mar 17, 2014)

That was delicious.  I'll put the rest in my pocket.  lol


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't know about anyone else, but I am digging that Pacer is here and taking Norms place cuz he is doing a damn fine job of keeping this place interesting. I know I need to be here more often...so I will make more of an effort to come in, sit awhile, chat.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok and alrighty then. Got my green tea, plopped my ass on a barstool and now ask what the hell is everyone up to today? What's yer plans? And what are your plans for tonight?

Hubby and I have the house to ourselves so it is very peaceful. Inlaws went to town to some shindig and of course we were not invited and even if we were..we wouldn't go. But it would be nice to hear a "wanna come along?" once in awhile. Shrug. Oh well. We will live.

Today, I went and got the cat some different food. She is getting so skinny. And puking up what she eats sometimes. So....back on the more expensive Fancy Feast and she ate the whole can, no puking. I have her carrier ready though in case I have to take her to the vet. Hope I don't. I'm running out of spare cash what with all the critters getting sick at the same time. Karma is doing better though. I gotta find out what is going on with her blook work once it comes in but in the meantime...she is peachy keen.

Messed around in the garden a bit...rearranged some pots, the umbrella and table, lounge chair, etc. It's really nice today so I have been out there as much as possible.

For tonight? No clue. Prolly same o same o.

And youse guys?


----------



## pacer (Mar 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I am digging that Pacer is here and taking Norms place cuz he is doing a damn fine job of keeping this place interesting. I know I need to be here more often...so I will make more of an effort to come in, sit awhile, chat.


Thank you, Gracie.  What can I get you to drink?  Stats is missing in action today.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)

Stat is prolly sawing logs since our daytime is his wee hours of the night, lol.
I helped myself to some hot green tea. Ol arthritis is flaring up in my wrist today and green tea seems to help. But thanks!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)

Hmm. I just noticed that Pacer needs a raise. Y'all rep the shit outta him. I just did. Gotta get this bartender some more greenies!


----------



## pacer (Mar 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Hmm. I just noticed that Pacer needs a raise. Y'all rep the shit outta him. I just did. Gotta get this bartender some more greenies!


lol Thank you, Gracie.  I am not a regular employee of Cheers.  I just fill in when Stats is away.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)

yeah, well, you go above and beyond so you still need a raise.


----------



## pacer (Mar 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ok and alrighty then. Got my green tea, plopped my ass on a barstool and now ask what the hell is everyone up to today? What's yer plans? And what are your plans for tonight?


I was debating on going out tonight but the bars are already packed.  I have beer in the fridge and good Irish music and am going to stay at home, relax, turn up the music, and have a cold one.


----------



## pacer (Mar 17, 2014)

Ellen DeGeneres wishes everyone a Happy St. Patrick's Day (segment 0:01 to 0:15)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=8DWLkYDvboY]Ellen Show - Know or Go St. Patrick's Day! March 17, 2014 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Hmm. I just noticed that Pacer needs a raise. Y'all rep the shit outta him. I just did. Gotta get this bartender some more greenies!



Gracie, I just tipped, Pacer, but you need to take it up with that old skinflint, Stat. He is so tightfisted he still has the first quarter he made shoveling snow! Pacer is a saint to put up with him!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)

I just came in from outside and was blessed with a visitor. Today's messenger for USMB (and myself) is Hawk. Guess who visited? Yep.
I have seen hawks before. Lots of them. Flying. Some on poles as I passed by in the car. Never saw one this close up though. It's windy today...beautiful, warm, but windy. Santa Ana's are kicking up a storm so I had to unfold my patio umbrellas so they wouldn't fly away. While I was out there, I was sitting in the sun and what came swooping in from the wind? A hawk. It's beautiful. On a branch almost not big enough for it, swaying with the leaves and limbs of the tree. Too dangerous to fly right now I guess. But still...I thought it fitting...Hawk messenger, Hawk shows up in my yard in my tree just surfing the wind waves on that branch, looking at me then inspecting the yard from its perch, then looking at me again. I wave to it, say hello, it just looks at me, lol.  Then it flew off and I thought ok...it is off on it's hunt, but not 60 seconds or so later....BAM. It is back again. This time on a bigger branch but same tree. I wave at it again, admire it's beauty. It's still out there but I had to come in. Just too windy.

Anyway...cool. Hawk visited ME today.   [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)

Now I gotta go read Animal Messengers again and see what Hawk is PERSONALLY telling me this fine windy day. BRB.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 17, 2014)

Well back to school, I was surprised at all the slackers that didn't show up today


----------



## pacer (Mar 17, 2014)

drifter said:


> Well back to school, I was surprised at all the slackers that didn't show up today


Probably out celebrating St. Paddy's day.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 17, 2014)

pacer said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Well back to school, I was surprised at all the slackers that didn't show up today
> ...



I would guess so.

A girl in one of my classes texted me late last night saying she was stuck in Texas and still didn't upload her contribution to our group project.

But I didn't either so....I will just blame it on the green day


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)

Had to run to the store..just got back. Went outside. Hawk is still right there. Took hubby out to see it and it just sat there looking at us.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I am digging that Pacer is here and taking Norms place cuz he is doing a damn fine job of keeping this place interesting. I know I need to be here more often...so I will make more of an effort to come in, sit awhile, chat.




You also have to drink......you are more fun when you're drunk.....remember opening night?
You were a hoot.....so what are you having?

For starters, here's something I think you'd like....it's called a "Peach Bellini"  - they are delish.....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 17, 2014)

Well, neither the hubs nor I have any Irish blood that we know off......so we're not going out to celebrate, but, it's good enough reason to have us a nice little party (just us two) with wine...or maybe I'll have a Pina Colada and he'll have a beer.......

To those that have Irish Blood....


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)

I love this kid! So damn smart and only 3 years old. LOVE it when he says "Listen to me, honey" when arguing with his mom for a cupcake. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFYsJYPye94]My 3 year old must argue and debate everything! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Mar 17, 2014)

Cheers is closed for the night.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 17, 2014)

pacer said:


> Cheers is closed for the night.




What's going on?  Is there hanky panky going on?  CHEERS is open 24/7.........unless something unseemly is going on in there......*open up!*


----------



## pacer (Mar 17, 2014)

OOPS!  I forgot it's open 24/7.  LOL


----------



## Mertex (Mar 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I love this kid! So damn smart and only 3 years old. LOVE it when he says "Listen to me, honey" when arguing with his mom for a cupcake.
> 
> My 3 year old must argue and debate everything! - YouTube




I know....I saw this on Facebook....died laughing.  Looks like this kid is mimicking his dad....when he says "Linda, Linda, honey".....he needs a powpow on his butt, but he's too cute.


----------



## pacer (Mar 17, 2014)

What can I get you, Mertex?


----------



## Mertex (Mar 17, 2014)

New series at CHEERS.....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 17, 2014)

pacer said:


> What can I get you, Mertex?



Before the clock strikes 12:00......I guess I better have another "green" Pina Colada......

Thank you very much.....


----------



## pacer (Mar 17, 2014)

Here you go, Mertex.  Enjoy.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 17, 2014)

pacer said:


> Here you go, Mertex.  Enjoy.




That looks delicious.....thank you very much, Pacer......


----------



## pacer (Mar 17, 2014)

You're very welcome, Mertex.  Enjoy.     I put on some nice soft music for you.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)

I want a mai tai without the mai, please. lol


----------



## pacer (Mar 17, 2014)

Coming right up!


----------



## pacer (Mar 17, 2014)

There you go, Gracie.    Until I figure how to get the Mai out of the Mai Tai, enjoy.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks yummy. Let me put my cyber snorkel gear away and suck that puppy right down.


----------



## pacer (Mar 17, 2014)

We have some nice soft music for you, too.  Take your time and relax and enjoy.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGC04Dvg5BQ&feature=player_detailpage]Classy Jazz - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 18, 2014)

Good morning, Stats.  A busload of people has just been dropped off at your door.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 18, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning, Stats.  A busload of people has just been dropped off at your door.



Thanks.


I'm out on business most of the day, but the drunken bacchanale begins tonight.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 18, 2014)

Math humor for [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 18, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Math humor for [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]










That's chocolate math!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Math humor for [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]
> ...



Hmph! The only kind that matters, I'll have you know!

/hordes Cadbury Mini Eggs


----------



## Mertex (Mar 18, 2014)

I have to leave....be back later, but want to leave my cat with you all.....


----------



## pacer (Mar 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I have to leave....be back later, but want to leave my cat with you all.....


I'll keep an eye on your cat while you're gone, Mertex.


----------



## pacer (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 18, 2014)

Dang it, Pacer.....did you let my cat get drunk?  I asked for someone to watch my cat, and this is the way I found him....


----------



## pacer (Mar 18, 2014)

mertex said:


> dang it, pacer.....did you let my cat get drunk?  I asked for someone to watch my cat, and this is the way i found him....


lol  I am so sorry, Mertex.  I don't know how he got into the beer. lol


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 18, 2014)

pacer said:


> mertex said:
> 
> 
> > dang it, pacer.....did you let my cat get drunk?  I asked for someone to watch my cat, and this is the way i found him....
> ...




I know how....this is what was going on....which one is you?


----------



## pacer (Mar 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > mertex said:
> ...


Neither one.  lol  I took the cat to the vet down the street.  She said he's going to be fine.  He just needs to sleep it off.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Dang it, Pacer.....did you let my cat get drunk?  I asked for someone to watch my cat, and this is the way I found him....




Did I see a passed-out puddy-tat??

Why yes, I saw a passed-out puddy-tat!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 18, 2014)

Hmmmm, just got home from work, noticing a trend:



















Just for starters.

So, being the numbers dude that I am, I started to do some digging, wanting to keep abreast of the subject, and my initial research brought up this:








And to my astonishment, I now know what a really, really georgeous tit looks like!! Behold:







That, my friends, is a tit.


Ladies, yer doing it all wrong. 




    [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION], dear brother, I thought I would help you to keep abreast of this issue as well. Dear brother    [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION], likewise. And dear brother    [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION], this might be helpful information. And dear brother    [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION], are the tits that pretty where you live? As blue, or maybe somewhat lighter in color. And dear brother  [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION], I wonder if there are bigger tits than this specimen? What you think? And dear brother   [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION], we may need to collect more valuable tit data. Can you help? You know, everything: how fast they fly, how hard or soft they are, how big they get, whether the let you pet them or not, how much they eat.... 

And I now wonder if flying tits are like a work of graciousness and art in the sky....

Ahhh, tits in the sky. That is just a little piece of heaven on earth.


----------



## MarcATL (Mar 18, 2014)

LOL!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 18, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> LOL!!





marc, glad you are here!


Whiskey, or vodka?


----------



## pacer (Mar 18, 2014)

We need some music...














[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_jgIezosVA&feature=player_detailpage]Moon River - Andy Williams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Mar 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


>



Now those are tits. 



			
				TitWatcher said:
			
		

> And to my astonishment, I now know what a really, really georgeous tit looks like!! Behold:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, that's some sweet tit.



			
				TitPhilosopher said:
			
		

> And I now wonder if flying tits are like a work of graciousness and art in the sky....
> 
> Ahhh, tits in the sky. That is just a little piece of heaven on earth.





It gives brand new  meaning to the term "Tits Up".


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 18, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



"'TitPhilosopher"




Mebbe I picked the wrong user name for USMB..... hmmmmm..... tits ok, I'll survive!


----------



## pacer (Mar 18, 2014)

I love this song... 





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=E2VCwBzGdPM]What a wonderful world - LOUIS ARMSTRONG. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Mar 18, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Oh, thank goodness.....looking a tad closer, I think it's some chicks Stat dragged over from Bonn to celebrate Saint Pat's day.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



pssshhhh.... it's a statalicioius secret!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...




I kinda had the feeling that you were involved....my poor cat....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




I am very kind to puddy-tats.


----------



## pacer (Mar 18, 2014)

It's karaoke night tonight!!!  Mertex, what song would you like to hear?


----------



## pacer (Mar 19, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YbjzztYbUo&feature=player_detailpage]Cocktail - Tom Cruise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'll chip-in the 'off-color' floor show for the _Country-Western Night_ show-tent around back...

Lilli von Shtupp, the Teutonic Titwillow...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uai7M4RpoLU]I'm Tired Madeline Kahn Blazing Saddles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 19, 2014)

pacer said:


> Cocktail - Tom Cruise - YouTube







SUPER!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 19, 2014)

I suspect that pretty soon a lot of people will be stopping by, but I am working a lot right now. You guys go have lots of fun. Beautiful babes always allowed!!!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 19, 2014)

Before I leave for a while.....I'll leave my friend here.....please, see that he is treated nicely this time....whoever's in charge....


----------



## bodecea (Mar 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Before I leave for a while.....I'll leave my friend here.....please, see that he is treated nicely this time....whoever's in charge....



Tell your cat to let go of my Guinness.


----------



## pacer (Mar 19, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1F9WdTG0xw&feature=player_detailpage]Kahunaville Bar Las Vegas - Bartender Essie Numminen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 19, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Before I leave for a while.....I'll leave my friend here.....please, see that he is treated nicely this time....whoever's in charge....
> ...



All of Mertex's cats have drinking problems. 

It can't just be a coincidence!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




I must bite my tongue, I must bite my tongue, I must bite...


----------



## Smilebong (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 19, 2014)

Smilebong said:


>




Drink up!!!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 19, 2014)

Who's still here?





Have you little Bastards reached the stars yet?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiOr5WoAJgg]George Harrison & Paul Simon - Here Comes The Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Drink up!!!



Twist my arm.

Ow!  Enough!!  

Gimme a beer already!
​


----------



## Mertex (Mar 19, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Before I leave for a while.....I'll leave my friend here.....please, see that he is treated nicely this time....whoever's in charge....
> ...




No, no, that's his Guinness.......he's SirDrinksAlot.......


----------



## Mertex (Mar 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Are you insinuating something, Mister?   Cause I'll turn my little fur ball loose on you.....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




You're a very wise man.....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm quitting early tonight....going to drink my Pina Colada and watch me some tv.

This one's for Stat:


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 21, 2014)

It's Friday afternoon and not late enough for a wee dram of Scotch, but early enough for a draft beer.  So pour me one and one for the bar and I'll tell you a joke.

Three general contractors were killed in a car crash on their way to a convention.  One of the contractors was Jewish, another was Black and the third was Irish Catholic.

Standing before St. Peter, the trio was contrite and felt unworthy.  St. Peter said "Gentlemen, I never admit general contractors to Heaven because, well you know how you treated your customers on earth and the sins you committed against your employees and subs.  But, this may be our lucky day.  The Pearly Gates are in desperate need of repair.  Could you fellows submit a bid on the spot so I can discuss it with God?"

The Black contractor stepped right up, assessed the repairs the gates needed and said, "St. Peter, my firm can do the work for $5,000."

"Can you itemize your bid?" asked St. Peter.

"Well," began the Black contractor "We will install new hinges, replace some of the gem stones that have fallen out, reset the locks, provide video surveillance and polish all the hardware."

The Irish Catholic contractor took his turn.  "St. Peter, I don't have to tell you how well these Heavenly Gates are regarded on earth.  My firm will complete the work for $10,000.   We will also reset the locks and hinges, replace all the gemstones, build a heated and air conditioned guard booth with a restroom for your comfort and convenience, and then make a substantial donation to Catholic Charities for tax purposes!"

Then the Jewish contractor draped his arm over St. Peter's shoulders and walked him toward the gates.  "St. Peter, bubby, my firm will do the job for $55,000."

"That's eleven times the low bid!  How am I supposed to sell that to the Lord?" exclaimed St. Peter.

"It breaks down like this" explained the Jewish contractor "$25,000 goes directly to you.  $25,000 goes in my pocket.  And then we hire the Colored boy for $5,000!"


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 21, 2014)

best social club thread on USMB


----------



## pacer (Mar 21, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> best social club thread on USMB


It _is_ one of the best and I think it should be sticky'd as a permanent fixture in the USMB Lounge under the USMB Coffee Shop.  Anyone else think this is a good idea?


----------



## Mertex (Mar 21, 2014)

My cat wanted to say hello to you all.....before he gets drunk and passes out......again...


----------



## pacer (Mar 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> My cat wanted to say hello to you all.....before he gets drunk and passes out......again...


Stats informed me we're having a beer drinking contest this evening.  You can enter your cat.  LOL


----------



## pacer (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37Q3so6ERxs&feature=player_detailpage]WORLD RECORD BEER DRINKER! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8aW-6HhMBA&feature=player_detailpage]This Dude Chugs These Hooters Beers Like Its A Sip Of Water!.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Mar 21, 2014)

For your information, none of the contestants will be permitted to drive.  Contestants will be chauffeured to their home, at Cheers' expense.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 21, 2014)

pacer said:


> For your information, none of the contestants will be permitted to drive.  Contestants will be chauffeured to their home, at Cheers' expense.



The free Cheers cab?






Or the sponsored cab?


----------



## pacer (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ycxztCK63Zk]World Best Beer Drinking Fastest - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Mar 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=q0z01QiXxo0]World's Fastest Beer Drinker (12 oz beer in 0.18 Seconds) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 21, 2014)

pacer said:


> World Best Beer Drinking Fastest - YouTube




Oh, my, look at how her, uh, front end gets all wet....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 21, 2014)

My Cat puts all those fast beer drinkers to shame.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 22, 2014)

My daughter and I are now taking for for an overnighter at friends (big family party) about an hour away from where I live. So, no internet, no usmbing for me tonight. 

Y'all have fun and I'll see you tomorrow!!!

-Stat


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 22, 2014)

I almost look frwd to not having interwebz access. It allows me to do stuff IRL


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 22, 2014)

[MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION] [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=y07at1bU89Q"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=y07at1bU89Q[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Mar 22, 2014)

Spent most of the day working the stone paths in my vegetable garden....I'm so tired..feel just like this kitty....


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spent most of the day working the stone paths in my vegetable garden....I'm so tired..feel just like this kitty....



I've been so busy today, especially this morning.  I got up really early and I'm so sleepy right now.  I'm just staying awake long enough so when I go to sleep, I'll stay that way until morning.

That dang cat looks comfy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm really glad we have Cheers!, The Swing and the Coffee Shoppe II.


----------



## pacer (Mar 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> My daughter and I are now taking for for an overnighter at friends (big family party) about an hour away from where I live. So, no internet, no usmbing for me tonight.


How was the party, Stats?


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I'm really glad we have Cheers!, The Swing and the Coffee Shoppe II.



And the Tavern.  - some people you just can't find anywhere BUT the Tavern.


----------



## pacer (Mar 24, 2014)

Good afternoon, everyone.  What's new a Cheers?    Looks pretty quiet.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 24, 2014)

Glad this place is here. I hate the coffee shop & the Tavrn  HATE!!!


----------



## pacer (Mar 24, 2014)

It is a nice place to unwind.  I understand Stats is not feeling well.  Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm just gonna leave this here for [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION] along with my wishes that he feel better soon.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here for [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION] along with my wishes that he feel better soon.




That is so unbelievably sweet of you.

Yes, it is a major bronchitis, but as luck would have it, extra work, very lucrative work fell into my lap at 2 pm today my time, which requred me to work on top of a bronchitis.  I haven't even gotten to eating today, and now is too late. I am gonna rep some good comments and then I am gonna talk an unbelievably hot bath with eucalyptus bath oil for about a half hour, throw myself into bed and hope to sweat this thing out.

Ugh.

Bronchitis really, really sucks in my profession. Nuff said. Hope y'all have fun here today, really sorry I couldn't contribute much, but c'est la vie.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just gonna leave this here for [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION] along with my wishes that he feel better soon.
> ...



I wish I could bring over the real thing, lil bro.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Unsurprisingly, I love jewish penicillin, and would gladly accept the offer.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 25, 2014)

Update: I went to the doctor today and he scoped me. My vocal folds are only slightly red (minimally swollen), which considering so much coughing, is actually normal.

He thinks I have the bronchitis about licked and sees a receding infection, but he also thinks that spring allergies have dovetailed into the bronchitis, so he's having me try an allergy med called "Cetizirin" to see if it works.  I still have important work to do with my voice on Wednesday and Friday, afterward, I may be in the clear.

Tonight will be my first night to try to sleep without a cough suppressant and see if it will work. The congestion should recede on it's own if the bronchitis is being sucessfully defeated by my body. He didn't prescribe antibiotics - he, like me, wants to see if I can get by for a couple of years without it, taking the longer route to healing. Wait and see.

Still have work tonight and again tomorrow morning, and then free...... thank goodness!


----------



## pacer (Mar 25, 2014)

Glad to hear your on the mend, Stats.  Things have been pretty quiet around here.  Nice to have you back.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 25, 2014)

pacer said:


> Glad to hear your on the mend, Stats.  Things have been pretty quiet around here.  Nice to have you back.





Rumours of my death are greatly exaggerated.

But so are rumours of a quick mend.

Ugh.


I think I need a beautiful brunette to massage my forehead right now. Surely that would alleviate the headache.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, I took the anti-allergy medication and now I feel like ants are crawling all over my throat. Great, just fucking great.

Eek.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Mar 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, I took the anti-allergy medication and now I feel like ants are crawling all over my throat. Great, just fucking great.
> 
> Eek.



Dang Stat. Double up on the whiskey and honey. If it doesn't cure ya, it'll at least make ya happy.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 25, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I took the anti-allergy medication and now I feel like ants are crawling all over my throat. Great, just fucking great.
> ...



No sense being miserable.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 26, 2014)

So, sweet people, soon I will be on much more, but this week, on top of a really terrible bronchitis, I also had extra work and it takes all my energy to get through the day. But in the last hour is the first hour in almost 5 days that I have not coughed. On Saturday, I coughed about every 10 second. So, to finally have one hour to not cough is like a huge blessing.

My HNO took a good look at my throat and did lots of homeopathic stuff - like swabbing it out and sticking pain stick in my nose.  

Plus, he recommended a new allergy medication that felt like ants crawling up and down my throat yesterday but is ok today.

So, soon, much fun and merriment!!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 27, 2014)

It's been a week since Connery graced us with his beautiful nature pics. So I figure I'll share what I look forward to every year.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Mar 27, 2014)

Crawled off into bed yesterday with a miserable cold. (Stat spreading his germs on the internet again  )

Feeling slightly better but another brutal day at work! Ah well, that is what they make all these meds for. Going to push through the first couple of meetings from home and then head in after the rush hour is over!.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Crawled off into bed yesterday with a miserable cold. (Stat spreading his germs on the internet again  )
> 
> Feeling slightly better but another brutal day at work! Ah well, that is what they make all these meds for. Going to push through the first couple of meetings from home and then head in after the rush hour is over!.




That was very statalicious of you.

Hope you feel better, brother Deri of the Kingdom of Deo.  24 hour Deo!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 27, 2014)

*Achtung!!  

Attention, s'il vouz plait!  

Your attention, please!!*​


----------



## Mertex (Mar 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Crawled off into bed yesterday with a miserable cold. (Stat spreading his germs on the internet again  )
> 
> Feeling slightly better but another brutal day at work! Ah well, that is what they make all these meds for. Going to push through the first couple of meetings from home and then head in after the rush hour is over!.




Awww, you poor thing....I wondered where you were....

Here's some soup for you, to make you feel better.......


----------



## pacer (Mar 27, 2014)

It only comes around once.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 27, 2014)

pacer said:


> It only comes around once.




Ooooh.....that's evil.....bad omen...gotta change that quick....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> *Achtung!!
> 
> Attention, s'il vouz plait!
> 
> Your attention, please!!*​




You need to post this in that thread that was started about you...... make some people see "red"......


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 27, 2014)

A mine operator put an ad in the paper for workers.  Three guys showed up for the jobs.  There was a set of Irish twins, both 6"5" and 250 pounds, and a tiny Chinese immigrant standing 4" 7" and weighing in at 110 pounds.

The foreman told the first Irish twin, "You go and dig the coal.  there's a big seam of it about 800 yards back the tunnel."  to the second Irish twin he said, "I have a cart on rails.  Load it with the coal your brother digs out and pile it at the front of the mine opening."

The foreman considered the little Chinaman and decided that "You.  You're in charge of the supplies!"

At the end of the day, the foreman walked all the way back to the coal seam and saw the first Irish twin swinging a pick axe.

"How'd it go today?" asked the foreman.

"T'was a grand day o' labor!  Didn't hit any water, nor had any cave ins." he replied.

With that, his brother arrived pushing an empty cart.

"How'd you make out today?" asked the foreman.

"I've got twelve lovely heaps of coal out front for ye!  Me brother dug it out and I stacked it!  No problems today, squire foreman!"

"Good!  Now," said the foreman, "Where's that wee Chinaman?

The twins stood incredulous.  "Beggin' yer pardon, squire foreman, but what Chinaman?" asked the twins in unison.

"The Chinaman!  The little fellow I put in charge of supplies!  Where is he?"

The twins honestly told the foreman that neither of them had seen a Chinaman all day.  Worried and concerned for the little man's well being, the three of them began an exhausting search of the mine.  When they finally got to the mine entrance, the Chinaman sprung from behind a rock and shouted "Supplies!"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > *Achtung!!
> ...






hmmmm...


----------



## Gracie (Mar 27, 2014)

Tolja, Stat, that you would be bypassing me real soon. And you will.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 27, 2014)

Here is a good a place as any...so...just giving a heads up that I will be MIA for awhile. Don't know how long.


I'll see ya when I see ya. Heading to the old home for awhile.

Hugs


----------



## Mertex (Mar 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Well, did you?  I didn't see the thread pop up in my CP.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 28, 2014)

The exotic bar series begins:








"Ozone" - in Hong Kong


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 28, 2014)

Exotic bar no. 2:







"Ozio" - a mediterranean, underground bar in Dupont Circle (DC)


----------



## pacer (Mar 28, 2014)

Good morning.  Here's a beauty.


----------



## pacer (Mar 28, 2014)

Brought you a poster, Stats, you may want to install in Cheers bar.


----------



## pacer (Mar 28, 2014)

Great concept!

*Bank Vault Restaurant (Colorado, USA)*

Located in the old Denver National Bank building, this Old World steakhouse offers dining in private cherry wood booths once used by bank customers to view their safety deposit boxes. You can actually experience some of Denver's most romantic private dining inside the 100 year old bank vault. Tour the wine cellar, located 35 feet below ground in the original cash vault.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> The exotic bar series begins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!  That's some fancy bar.....I need a beer. Been working hard in my garden...I'll take more pictures later... but right now I just need a beer....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 28, 2014)

Here's a nice one.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 28, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Here is a good a place as any...so...just giving a heads up that I will be MIA for awhile. Don't know how long.
> 
> 
> I'll see ya when I see ya. Heading to the old home for awhile.
> ...



Where is that and how long is a while?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 29, 2014)

Congratulations to [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION] for this mathematical moment:









*
COOL!
*


----------



## Mertex (Mar 29, 2014)

Such a beautiful Saturday morning here in Texas...sun is out, cool, just right for some outdoor work and fun.   Hope everyone is having a great day.....


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 29, 2014)

Saturday!!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

I made a Great Breakfast in the afternoon 

I have to do homework all weekend so will be at the board while researching and writing papers.


----------



## pacer (Mar 29, 2014)

Stats, I see you're getting back from the Flame Zone.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi pacer


----------



## Mertex (Mar 29, 2014)

drifter said:


> I made a Great Breakfast in the afternoon
> 
> I have to do homework all weekend so will be at the board while researching and writing papers.




Me too, scrambled eggs with cheese, bacon and biscuits.....and coffee.....yeah!


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I made a Great Breakfast in the afternoon
> ...



Same I added a little garlic concoction to the eggs and my better half loved them.


----------



## pacer (Mar 29, 2014)

drifter said:


> Hi pacer


Hi, drifter.  Hope the studying is going well.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

pacer said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Hi pacer
> ...



I didn't do anything yesterday. 

I have to meet with my group on Tuesday.

Today I will write my part of the paper for the group thing, study for a math test.

Next week I will do my Dictator's project, I know I am cutting it close but.....I am sick of school........


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)

pacer said:


> Stats, I see you're getting back from the Flame Zone.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 29, 2014)

pacer said:


> Brought you a poster, Stats, you may want to install in Cheers bar.





drifter said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Stats, I see you're getting back from the Flame Zone.





Beide Grafik-Darstellungen sind übelst Cool!!!!  Danke!!!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 29, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




I did too....only I just used a little bit of the garlic powder and onion powder...not too much, just enough to enhance the taste.....they were so good.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 29, 2014)

hey everybody


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

Y'all are making me HONGRY, dammit.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey Dot! How ya doon?


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 29, 2014)

pretty good. Better if you'd rip into Syrenn or freedombecki &/or kg.


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey folks..  Hows it going? flacaltenn dropping in to get a handful of those buffalo nuts and a root beer to go..  Been a quiet night in town.  Had a call down in Badlands awhile ago. One of our regulars locked her hubby out AGAIN. There was a lot of screaming and drama, but the Google county  sheriff got there first.

Mayor CK wanted you to remind all those tourists in town for MuleWeek that ---- feuds and personal differences dont go well in the lounge..  And Miss Gracie is sure looking fine tonight...

Got to go........


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 30, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Hey folks..  Hows it going? flacaltenn dropping in to get a handful of those buffalo nuts and a root beer to go..  Been a quiet night in town.  Had a call down in Badlands awhile ago. One of our regulars locked her hubby out AGAIN. There was a lot of screaming and drama, but the Google county  sheriff got there first.
> 
> Mayor CK wanted you to remind all those tourists in town for MuleWeek that ---- feuds and personal differences dont go well in the lounge..  And Miss Gracie is sure looking fine tonight...
> 
> Got to go........


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

Buffalo nuts are bad for ya, Flacal.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> pretty good. Better if you'd rip into Syrenn or freedombecki &/or kg.




Wow. I just now saw this! Talk about coinky dink!

The boil (pun intended) has been lanced for the time being. Let's hope it doesnt get all pussfilled again and not talk about it, ok? Cheers is to be Cheery.


----------



## Grandma (Mar 30, 2014)

*pops in, looks around*

I thought I'd pop in and say hi to everyone, but it looks like I missed last call. Hope you'ns don't mind me fixing up a little something to keep me warm while I go play in the basement.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

Hiya Grandma.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 30, 2014)

Good morning, everyone!!!  We just went on normal time last night and sprang forward!


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> My friend Selma is gonna come dance for the guys later. She's HONGRY for some 'tention.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWDl1BPiLto


I never hit on a girl who  has a bigger snake......or a lesser one for that matter!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 30, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > My friend Selma is gonna come dance for the guys later. She's HONGRY for some 'tention.
> ...







Wanna nightcap?

Whiskey? Scotch?


----------



## flacaltenn (Mar 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Buffalo nuts are bad for ya, Flacal.


But they keep me out of the Krispy Kreme...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 30, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Buffalo nuts are bad for ya, Flacal.
> ...


----------



## pacer (Mar 30, 2014)

Time for some music.  How are you, Stats?  I'll have a Bud Light, if you don't mind.

TURN IT UP!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEjDvdADoTE&feature=player_detailpage&list=PL7461EDDF35110CDD]THE BEER SONG - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

I just had my breakfast of 2 slices bacon, 2 scrambled eggs and now I am heading to the yard where it finally stopped raining and bury my nose in a book.


----------



## pacer (Mar 30, 2014)

I was about to buy you a drink, Gracie.  What will you have?


----------



## Mertex (Mar 30, 2014)

Having a quiet afternoon....waiting for the Amazing Race to come on TV....thought I'd pop in and say hi to everyone......seems like a quiet Sunday in here....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 30, 2014)

pacer said:


> time for some music.  How are you, stats?  I'll have a bud light, if you don't mind.
> 
> Turn it up!!!
> 
> the beer song - youtube





paaaahhhty!!!!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

pacer said:


> I was about to buy you a drink, Gracie.  What will you have?




Well, I just drank a big glass of chocolate milk, so I think I will just munch on some cashews if you have any.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Having a quiet afternoon....waiting for the Amazing Race to come on TV....thought I'd pop in and say hi to everyone......seems like a quiet Sunday in here....




I jsut changed my bedroom around. Bed is now next to the window so I can listen to the night windchimes. So that took up most of the afternoon and now I am just sitting and kicking back while Dead Mans Chest plays.


----------



## pacer (Mar 30, 2014)

Never heard of Dead Mans Chest.  I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 30, 2014)

I am now opening up the Brandy.... and getting a snifter... and....

hey,  [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION], wanna toast??

 [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION], my faithful Cheers! sidekick, here's a glass for you, too!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Having a quiet afternoon....waiting for the Amazing Race to come on TV....thought I'd pop in and say hi to everyone......seems like a quiet Sunday in here....



Oh yeah. It hit 60 today, so over here is "windows open and dust cloth flying" day.


----------



## pacer (Mar 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION], my faithful Cheers! sidekick, here's a glass for you, too!


Thank you and cheers to you, Stats.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

pacer said:


> Never heard of Dead Mans Chest.  I'll have to check it out.



Pirates of the Caribbean, hon. Johnny Depp.


----------



## pacer (Mar 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Never heard of Dead Mans Chest.  I'll have to check it out.
> ...


Yes, Gracie, thank you.  I haven't seen the movie.  I watched the trailer on youtube.  Looks interesting.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Having a quiet afternoon....waiting for the Amazing Race to come on TV....thought I'd pop in and say hi to everyone......seems like a quiet Sunday in here....
> ...




I'm watering my veg garden, and other areas .....have to keep running out there to move the sprinkler every 30 minutes or so....sure eats up an afternoon.

Did you feel the earthquake?  You do live in California, don't you?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 30, 2014)

Brandy tastes good, sweet people!!!



Yeeehawww!!!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 30, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Having a quiet afternoon....waiting for the Amazing Race to come on TV....thought I'd pop in and say hi to everyone......seems like a quiet Sunday in here....
> ...




We're already hitting the 80s......we even had a day that was 90 degrees....the day I was planting my seeds and new plants....sure took my breath away a time or two, but I got everything planted....now the watering begins....


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Didn't feel a thing. But I am central, so...I guess I am far enough away for it to be a burp and me not notice.

I lucked out! It POURED last night, so no having to water today! Happy dance!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Brandy tastes good, sweet people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeeehawww!!!




Warm?  Maybe on a cold day....but today, it's either Margarita or Pina Colada.....


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

Notice the avie swap. That's me..dancing in the rain. And I did late last night while I had my cig. 'Course...I was wearing jammies instead of that particular outfit,


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



So calming, gardening is. And lucky you with the fresh produce!


----------



## pacer (Mar 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Notice the avie swap. That's me..dancing in the rain. And I did late last night while I had my cig. 'Course...I was wearing jammies instead of that particular outfit,


Fine specimen of a woman.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Notice the avie swap. That's me..dancing in the rain. And I did late last night while I had my cig. 'Course...I was wearing jammies instead of that particular outfit,



Are U talkin all dirty to me, girl?

Do it again!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Notice the avie swap. That's me..dancing in the rain. And I did late last night while I had my cig. 'Course...I was wearing jammies instead of that particular outfit,
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 30, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...







In a bar, it's all good. 

Eins, Zwei, G'Suffa.....   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)

Yup. Methinks it's time I go hang in the Tavern.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 30, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Yup. Methinks it's time I go hang in the Tavern.





Have fun.  Just about time for Sir Statlicious to retire and have sweet dreams. Brandy dreams.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. Methinks it's time I go hang in the Tavern.
> ...



Sleep well. Don't forget to tip your sex partner.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 30, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




I will be good, I will be good, I will be good....


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Oh, don't bother. Once you've sunk that low, there is no longer any reason to behave.

Sleep well. Don't forget to schedule your follow-up appointment.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 30, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...




Uh, ok....


----------



## pacer (Mar 30, 2014)

Gute Nacht, Stats. Schlafen Sie gut. Lassen Sie nicht zu, dass die Bettwanzen beißen.    Ich danke Ihnen sehr für den Brandy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 30, 2014)

Danke, meine Assistentin.

The bar is yours.

Just want until you open my testament one day!!!


----------



## cereal_killer (Mar 31, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I am now opening up the Brandy.... and getting a snifter... and....
> 
> hey,  [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION], wanna toast??
> 
> [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION], my faithful Cheers! sidekick, here's a glass for you, too!



I don't drink Brandy [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION] but lets have a toast regardless.

To a good week!! Cheers!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 31, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I am now opening up the Brandy.... and getting a snifter... and....
> ...





Yer on!!!


Ok, twist my arm, WHISKEY it is!


----------



## pacer (Mar 31, 2014)

I'll have some of that high-test, Stats, and a Bud Light to chase it down.    That cigar sure looks good.  I smoked for a good number of years (won't say how many ) and I quit about four years ago.  I still have the urge to smoke.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 31, 2014)

pacer said:


> I'll have some of that high-test, Stats, and a Bud Light to chase it down.    That cigar sure looks good.  I smoked for a good number of years (won't say how many ) and I quit about four years ago.  I still have the urge to smoke.




Coming right up!!!


brb....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 31, 2014)

Für [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]:







-und-







-UND-







Wer is nächst??


----------



## pacer (Mar 31, 2014)

Was mehr kann man wollen.  lol    Vielen Dank für die Getränke, Stats.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 31, 2014)

Man is stets gerne zu Dienst... 

And now, I think I will serve myself:


















#




Ahhhhh.....


----------



## pacer (Mar 31, 2014)

Alright!  TURN IT UP, LOUD!!!   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFBaVbx3dEI&feature=player_detailpage]Hunk O Mania Male Strip Clubs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Mar 31, 2014)

And for Stats... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=yy5THitqPBw]Jessica Rabbit - Why don't you do right - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 31, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qV4C4P7swE]Pearl Jam - Inside Job - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Mar 31, 2014)

Where's everybody?  I want a Margarita.....on the rocks with salt......where's Stat?

It's only 8:41 here......time to get the party started.....


Looks like a lot of chicks here....where's the guys?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

He went to bed. Just go back there and make a double whammy for yourself, Mertex. He will never know. Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Where's everybody?  I want a Margarita.....on the rocks with salt......where's Stat?
> 
> It's only 8:41 here......time to get the party started.....
> 
> ...



Hm....who is the grumpy gal way in the back on the left side? Taint me!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 31, 2014)

Gracie said:


> He went to bed. Just go back there and make a double whammy for yourself, Mertex. He will never know. Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh




I know....he's asleep when all the happenings are going on in the US....

He'll catch up later....when we're in bed he'll come in and do his mischief.


(My computer seems to be dyslexic.... it keeps mispelling simple words like od for do....tsk, tsk.)


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

I know. His hours are so ahead of us. He will be around at about midnight, give or take. I will still be up. I usually stay up to 2am. Sometimes 3 or 4. Old people don't need much sleep, lol.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 31, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I know. His hours are so ahead of us. He will be around at about midnight, give or take. I will still be up. I usually stay up to 2am. Sometimes 3 or 4. Old people don't need much sleep, lol.




I usually stay up past 12:00....tonight I have to go to bed early...have a dental appointment tomorrow.  My implant surgery is Wednesday......(teeth) don't get the wrong impression..I don't need the other kind....


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Ouch. Hope they give you plenty of meds. Friend of mine had dental implants. Her smile was to die for, but she paid for it in more ways than money. However....after a few days, she was stuffing her face with chocoloate, lol.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 31, 2014)

Stat needs to give up sleep.  Oh well....I guess it just means I get to hang out with the lovely Mertex and Gracie all by myself.  


So....what can I get you ladies.....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 31, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Stat needs to give up sleep.  Oh well....I guess it just means I get to hang out with the lovely Mertex and Gracie all by myself.
> 
> 
> So....what can I get you ladies.....




Hmmmm, all three look good....I'll take all of them....let Gracie get her own.....she's on he slide anyway...


----------



## Mertex (Mar 31, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Where's everybody?  I want a Margarita.....on the rocks with salt......where's Stat?
> ...




I think it's Pacer....she's pissed cause she can't get near Stat.....


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Dayum, those drinks look really good! Gimmee any one of them  just make sure no booze is in 'em.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 31, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Dayum, those drinks look really good! Gimmee any one of them  just make sure no booze is in 'em.




Sorry Gracie.....all three are loaded with booze.  I'll ask WQ to make you a Shirley Temple...that ought to be really good....no booze and really sweet...

Besides, I already guzzleld them down......my bad.....


Here ya go........


----------



## pacer (Apr 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


No wonder my ears were burning last night.  No, it ain't me.  It's one of the gals from the Flame Zone.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 1, 2014)

Glad you all iz have fun!!!  Lots of work until tonight, but then I will be partying here in the best bar in the lounge:

Cheers!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 1, 2014)

Flowhard from Swiftkey!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-QfhTWJIDCM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-QfhTWJIDCM[/ame]











































PS Don't forget to check the date!


----------



## pacer (Apr 1, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Flowhard from Swiftkey!
> 
> PS Don't forget to check the date!


This looks very interesting.  I'm going to have to check it out.  Thank you for posting.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 1, 2014)

I think it's an April Fools Joke-the swifkey stuff, LOL.


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 1, 2014)

Cheers my brothers and sisters!!! It's been a glorious week so far, lets get this party started!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 1, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Cheers my brothers and sisters!!! It's been a glorious week so far, lets get this party started!!!!!!!!!!



Sheesh! 

Just as I have to get going C_K turns up and wants to buy drinks on the house!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 1, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Cheers my brothers and sisters!!! It's been a glorious week so far, lets get this party started!!!!!!!!!!




Yo, brewskis over here!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 1, 2014)

We also need the best pole-dancer in the world!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9FS1bxaGTg]Ukraine Got Talent - The world's best pole dancer - Anastasia Sokolova - YouTube[/ame]


(must watch, must watch)


Maladyetz, Maladyetz!!!


----------



## pacer (Apr 1, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think it's an April Fools Joke-the swifkey stuff, LOL.


It never occurred to me.  I keep forgetting about April Fools.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)

That gal has NOTHING on selma hyatt and her snake dance.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2014)

pacer said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's an April Fools Joke-the swifkey stuff, LOL.
> ...





you got got twice now.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)

Actually, she needs to go into gymnastics. She is very good.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 1, 2014)

Cheers all!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Actually, she needs to go into gymnastics. She is very good.



Yes, she is incredibly lithe and talented, and above all else, her timing is outstanding.

Maladyetz!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 1, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Cheers all!!





Cheers!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 1, 2014)

A nite-cap!!!


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 1, 2014)

CHEERS all party goers....


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^^Stat, I really like your bartender.   Well done.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 1, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




You're right.....must be someone from the FZ.....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 1, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> CHEERS all party goers....




That looks like a "Bamix" in her hand.....I've got one of those, magical little things, they are.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> We also need the best pole-dancer in the world!
> 
> 
> Ukraine Got Talent - The world's best pole dancer - Anastasia Sokolova - YouTube
> ...




I couldn't understand a word they were saying.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > We also need the best pole-dancer in the world!
> ...




My eyes were too busy to be bothered  by listening to their thick ukrainiski accents...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 1, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> ^^^^Stat, I really like your bartender.   Well done.




None but the best for you, Starqueesha!!!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > CHEERS all party goers....
> ...





Mertex....I hope this doesn't sound bad....but I wasn't really noticing her hands...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 1, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



You too??!!!

Well, sweet people, here it is 01:15, time to retire into the royal chambers.  

Till tomorrow. Party until the walls break!!


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 1, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers my brothers and sisters!!! It's been a glorious week so far, lets get this party started!!!!!!!!!!
> ...








No worrries...Im leaving the tab open so drop in when you can!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



 I know....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 1, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Why not?  She's mixing a drink.....with a very handy tool.....


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...





Uh.....okay.....sorry.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2014)

Just in case I miss Stat tonight, I wanted to leave him a prezzie:






I might head to bed earlier than usual. Tired. So......hugs, Stat.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 2, 2014)

Stat, 


I have a present for you as well.  I know it's sleepy time in Deutschland....but whenever you're up and ready....I'm sending Fraulein Brust over to your table to serve you a beer....


Yeah....that's it.....a beer.    Be sure to be generous with your tip.  She likes her customers to have a fat bankroll. Auf wiedersehen.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2014)

I think he will like your prezzie more than me.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 2, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Stat,
> 
> 
> I have a present for you as well.  I know it's sleepy time in Deutschland....but whenever you're up and ready....I'm sending Fraulein Brust over to your table to serve you a beer....
> ...





It didn't come through. I haz the sadz.




lol....


   [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION] -

Gotta tell you a story.

Was at a business meeting last week, during this terrible bronchitis I am now getting over (but business goes on, no matter what..). So, this colleague of mine and I are sitting in a nice cafe, there is an elderly woman sitting at a table next to us. The waitress came up to take out order. One of the prettiest young ladies I have ever seen, and stacked, too. So, both I and my colleague are just kind of smiling are her, with that dreamy look that men get in their eyes when confronted with such beauty, you know, and as she turned around and swished away, we were, of course, staring, maybe for 10 seconds.

A couple of seconds later, my colleague feels a tap on his back. It's the elderly lady. She says in German: "wanna borrow my glasses so you can see her rear end from a distance?"

I almost fell off my stool. Was the funnest moment of last week. Just golden.


Ahhhhhh, beauty.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Just in case I miss Stat tonight, I wanted to leave him a prezzie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now, that was totally cool. I will show that to little miss Statalina next weekend...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 2, 2014)

A humble contribution for our members who are now in mourning or have been in mourning in the last weeks:


http://www.usmessageboard.com/relig...addish-for-usmb-members-who-are-mourning.html

It did not seem to post the entire thing here, since it does deal with religion, but the thought is meant to be kind and, well, human.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> A humble contribution for our members who are now in mourning or have been in mourning in the last weeks:
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/relig...addish-for-usmb-members-who-are-mourning.html
> ...




This is cool Stat.  Sorry to everyone who has experienced a recent loss.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> A humble contribution for our members who are now in mourning or have been in mourning in the last weeks:
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/relig...addish-for-usmb-members-who-are-mourning.html
> ...



Thanks Stat

   [MENTION=13669]Zoom-boing[/MENTION] (several deaths this year),   [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION], [MENTION=3075]@Lovebears65 and myself (several deaths this past year, most recent my sister's suicide)


----------



## mal (Apr 2, 2014)

Rep Power: 32440 

Really?... Really?...

Share some of that Wealth AA! 



peace...


----------



## mal (Apr 2, 2014)

But I'll still call you Skatsonfists cause that Shit's Clever, y0! 



peace...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 2, 2014)

mal said:


> But I'll still call you Skatsonfists cause that Shit's Clever, y0!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



How about "His Majesty, Sir Skatsonfist" - as the name for my undersecretary??


Hmmmm???


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2014)

Any double fisted drinkers here? 

When I used to get drunk I would forget where I set my drink and get another one then find my old one and drink both


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2014)

mal said:


> But I'll still call you Skatsonfists cause that Shit's Clever, y0!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Welcome to Cheers Mal


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 2, 2014)

drifter said:


> Any double fisted drinkers here?
> 
> When I used to get drunk I would forget where I set my drink and get another one then find my old one and drink both





  love it.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 2, 2014)

Well, I guess I better stay away from the spirits today and probably tomorrow, too.  I had my implant surgery this morning.  It wasn't bad, the worst part was when they shot me with novacaine or whatever they use to numb the area....those shots did hurt....the rest was just pressure and the fact that they covered my eyes, made me a tad claustrophobic, but I was able to adjust pretty quick.

It took about 2 hours, and the worst part was needing to pee really bad just about the time when I thought they were finishing up.  The doctor kept telling me "we're almost done, honey, just a few more minutes" - which of course turned into hours for me...I finally had to tell them, once they removed that monstrous object out of my mouth to keep it open...and after a few more minutes they let me go take a pee break.....aaaaaahhhh what a relief...

I'm not in pain, I took a pain pill, and will continue taking them probably for a day or two, and I feel great....but, I can't drink while taking amoxilcillin and pain killers.....gonna be a long two or three days........


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Well, I guess I better stay away from the spirits today and probably tomorrow, too.  I had my implant surgery this morning.  It wasn't bad, the worst part was when they shot me with novacaine or whatever they use to numb the area....those shots did hurt....the rest was just pressure and the fact that they covered my eyes, made me a tad claustrophobic, but I was able to adjust pretty quick.
> 
> It took about 2 hours, and the worst part was needing to pee really bad just about the time when I thought they were finishing up.  The doctor kept telling me "we're almost done, honey, just a few more minutes" - which of course turned into hours for me...I finally had to tell them, once they removed that monstrous object out of my mouth to keep it open...and after a few more minutes they let me go take a pee break.....aaaaaahhhh what a relief...
> 
> I'm not in pain, I took a pain pill, and will continue taking them probably for a day or two, and I feel great....but, I can't drink while taking amoxilcillin and pain killers.....gonna be a long two or three days........



Yeah better stay away from the drink for sure. 

What kind of implant?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Well, I guess I better stay away from the spirits today and probably tomorrow, too.  I had my implant surgery this morning.  It wasn't bad, the worst part was when they shot me with novacaine or whatever they use to numb the area....those shots did hurt....the rest was just pressure and the fact that they covered my eyes, made me a tad claustrophobic, but I was able to adjust pretty quick.
> 
> It took about 2 hours, and the worst part was needing to pee really bad just about the time when I thought they were finishing up.  The doctor kept telling me "we're almost done, honey, just a few more minutes" - which of course turned into hours for me...I finally had to tell them, once they removed that monstrous object out of my mouth to keep it open...and after a few more minutes they let me go take a pee break.....aaaaaahhhh what a relief...
> 
> I'm not in pain, I took a pain pill, and will continue taking them probably for a day or two, and I feel great....but, I can't drink while taking amoxilcillin and pain killers.....gonna be a long two or three days........





I will drink two for you!!!  [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2014)

Dental implants, drifter. Ouch. But I am glad Mertex is doing well.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Well, I guess I better stay away from the spirits today and probably tomorrow, too.  I had my implant surgery this morning.  It wasn't bad, the worst part was when they shot me with novacaine or whatever they use to numb the area....those shots did hurt....the rest was just pressure and the fact that they covered my eyes, made me a tad claustrophobic, but I was able to adjust pretty quick.
> 
> It took about 2 hours, and the worst part was needing to pee really bad just about the time when I thought they were finishing up.  The doctor kept telling me "we're almost done, honey, just a few more minutes" - which of course turned into hours for me...I finally had to tell them, once they removed that monstrous object out of my mouth to keep it open...and after a few more minutes they let me go take a pee break.....aaaaaahhhh what a relief...
> 
> I'm not in pain, I took a pain pill, and will continue taking them probably for a day or two, and I feel great....but, I can't drink while taking amoxilcillin and pain killers.....gonna be a long two or three days........



Glad that you got your implants but you know the rules, pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Dental implants, drifter. Ouch. But I am glad Mertex is doing well.



Nice pearly whites !!!

Good for Mertex. I hope her recovery is smooth.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I guess I better stay away from the spirits today and probably tomorrow, too.  I had my implant surgery this morning.  It wasn't bad, the worst part was when they shot me with novacaine or whatever they use to numb the area....those shots did hurt....the rest was just pressure and the fact that they covered my eyes, made me a tad claustrophobic, but I was able to adjust pretty quick.
> ...




I kinda figured someone would step up to the plate for me.......   thanks....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 2, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I guess I better stay away from the spirits today and probably tomorrow, too.  I had my implant surgery this morning.  It wasn't bad, the worst part was when they shot me with novacaine or whatever they use to numb the area....those shots did hurt....the rest was just pressure and the fact that they covered my eyes, made me a tad claustrophobic, but I was able to adjust pretty quick.
> ...


Two molars.....not the kind most women get..


----------



## pacer (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey there, Gracie and drifter.  Good to see you at Cheers.    This calls for another round and some music.

TURN IT UP!  (This is the line dancing song from Thelma and Louise)  I love it!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=wIBbY4M-Og0]Charlie Sexton - Tennessee Plates.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Apr 2, 2014)

I hear we're having line dancing tonight?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> I hear we're having line dancing tonight?



Yup, first prize is a week's vacation in the Tavern, 2nd prize is 2 weeks!


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> I hear we're having line dancing tonight?



cool [ame=http://youtu.be/n1inC3WMEK4]Funniest Army Wobble Line Dance EVER!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Apr 2, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > I hear we're having line dancing tonight?
> ...


Good one!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > I hear we're having line dancing tonight?
> ...



I haven't visited there in a while.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2014)

I'll pass.


----------



## pacer (Apr 2, 2014)

How about some music?  What would you like to hear, Gracie?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I'll pass.




Me too......I'll just watch from the sideline....too sober to participate...


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> How about some music?  What would you like to hear, Gracie?




Right now, I am just enjoying the music of nature. Light breeze, windchimes, birds singing. But thank you, hon.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> I hear we're having line dancing tonight?




Yes, in 20 minutes, shortly after midnight my time. You lead the dance!!!


----------



## pacer (Apr 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > How about some music?  What would you like to hear, Gracie?
> ...


Nice.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 2, 2014)

Not to be a party pooper but I think I'll pass on the line dancing. However, I cheer people on really well, especially when I'm drinking. This looks complicated and too much to remember, even sober, LOL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2L-lKUOcK_Q]Booty Wurk - Booty Work Line Dance - INSTRUCTIONS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 2, 2014)

USMB Kabbalah mystic magic says:





"Today good day for [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]"


----------



## pacer (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeeeeeeehawww!!  TURN IT UP!  Line dancing (starting at 0:50).

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=w1s7GX8TOvo]Footloose 2011 - Full Dance Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 2, 2014)

I need a drink.  Whew....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 2, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I need a drink.  Whew....





Me too. Share??


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 2, 2014)

^^^^No problem.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 2, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> ^^^^No problem.





Better yet:


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I need a drink.  Whew....



I want one too. Seriously. For reals. Hmm. I have a tiny bottle of whiskey I bought awhile back for a cold. One of those sample tiny bottles. What can I mix it with?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I need a drink.  Whew....
> ...




Kiwi juice. Srsly. I did that once. I am drinking whsixkep righaatzr now and cn stll tepee!!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2014)

I don't have kiwi juice. I have tea. Maybe a hot toddy? But then if I use it and I get another sniffle or two...

I thnk I will just leave it there in the tiny bottle. I'll eat a cookie instead.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2014)

Funny..I could read that just fine. Your tepeeing is clear as a bil.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I don't have kiwi juice. I have tea. Maybe a hot toddy? But then if I use it and I get another sniffle or two...
> 
> I thnk I will just leave it there in the tiny bottle. I'll eat a cookie instead.




_I will be good, I will be good, I will be good..._


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Funny..I could read that just fine. Your tepeeing is clear as a bil.



Wtuhh??


----------



## pacer (Apr 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^No problem.
> ...


Are you expecting company Stats or is that all for you?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



For everyone!

So, it is now 04:00 am where I live, I am falling asle....


gnite, till tomorrow. Party hearty!!!


----------



## pacer (Apr 2, 2014)

Good night, Stats.  'Til tomorrow.


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Bookers, neat, warmed slightly.

 I hope everyone is having a fantastical and magical night. If not....why?


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Later Stat!


----------



## Grandma (Apr 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I need a drink.  Whew....
> ...



Drink it straight, that's what I do. It's good with cream soda, cola, coffee, water, a milkshake, ...


----------



## Mertex (Apr 3, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Bookers, neat, warmed slightly.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a fantastical and magical night. *If not....why? *




They're all passed out drunk on the floor.......


----------



## Dutch (Apr 3, 2014)

Been away for awhile, but every bar needs the local town drunk.

*Now don't say you can't swear off drinking; it's easy. I've done it a thousand times. 

How well I remember my first encounter with The Devil's Brew. I happened to stumble across a case of bourbon--and went right on stumbling for several days thereafter. 

Back in my rummy days, I would tremble and shake for hours upon arising. It was the only exercise I got. 

Thou shalt not kill anything less than a fifth. *

*Say, Mr. Fields, I read in the paper where you consumed two quarts of liquor a day. What would your father think about that? 
WC: He'd think I was a sissy. 

I exercise extreme self control. I never drink anything stronger than gin before breakfast. 

I don't believe in dining on an empty stomach. 

Say anything that you like about me except that I drink water. 

Of course, now I touch nothing stronger than buttermilk: 90-proof buttermilk. 

Some weasel took the cork out of my lunch... 

I never drank anything stronger than beer before I was twelve. 

I seldom took a drink on the set before 9 a.m. 

Fields gave this rationale for not drinking water: 
Fish f*ck in it. 

I certainly do not drink all the time. I have to sleep you know. 

In response to a waiter who'd offered him a Bromo Seltzer for a hangover, Fields said: Ye Gods, no! I couldn't stand the noise. 

Airline hostess: Should I get you a bromo? 
WC: No. I couldn't stand the noise. 

A woman drove me to drink, and I'll be a son-of-a-gun but I never even wrote to thank her. 

I've been on a 46-year diet of olives and alcohol. The latter I consume. The former I save and use over again in more alcohol. In my lifetime, I imagine, I have consumed at least $200,000 worth of whisky. *


----------



## mal (Apr 3, 2014)

Turkey... Short... Rocks.

And if it's 80 proof, EVERYONE's getting slapped. 



peace...


----------



## pacer (Apr 3, 2014)

Check this out, Stats, at 0:13.  You're going to have to install one of those machines in Cheers...keep up with technology.   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=rgVQmcOX5zg]new way of pouring beer - YouTube[/ame]

Time for a cold one and some beer drinking music.

TURN IT UP!!!!!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KKUalFpwUQI]CLEAN LIVING IN HEAVEN THERE IS NO BEER VANGUARD RECORD LABEL - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Apr 3, 2014)

pacer said:


> Check this out, Stats, at 0:13.  You're going to have to install one of those machines in Cheers...keep up with technology.
> 
> new way of pouring beer - YouTube
> 
> ...




Neato.....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 4, 2014)

Time for me to bid a goodnight to all.....










Hasta Mañana Amigos........YeeHaw......


----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)

Night Mertex.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 4, 2014)

Goodnight good people.


----------



## pacer (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 4, 2014)

pacer said:


>




It's quiet because a person whom I really thought was a friend has truly fucked me over, in fact, she's fucked us all over. Damn. Psychos abound.

I will now have the entire bottle.

Tomorrow will be party time. 

And after this bottle, I wll be ypting vyry godoo! Hixups!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 4, 2014)

Cheers, Cheers Mates! Had a great day at the beach. Got up, weather guy said 85 so I jumped in my car and headed for Wilmington. Got home to find a packet from the VA welcoming me to the veterans healthcare system. Now that I have been deemed a disabled vet with 2 disabilities, I have no copay for healthcare, but I do have an $8 copay for prescriptions. Life is good.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 4, 2014)

Cool Blood.  The VA has actually been very good to my Dad...and generally speaking, he has gotten excellent care.


----------



## pacer (Apr 4, 2014)

I wouldn't lose any sleep over it.  Sh*t happened and there's nothing anyone can do about it.  Crack open that whiskey, turn up the jukebox, and let's GET THIS PLACE ROCKING!!

CRANK IT UP!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=eTnoSsaeOn0]Chuck Berry - Reelin and Rockin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Apr 4, 2014)

TURN IT UP!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IH8IrcvdiD8]Rock & Roll Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm off to watch some tv, so I will be around later tonight if I don't bury my head in a book.

And in case that happens...y'all have a good night!


----------



## pacer (Apr 4, 2014)

You too Gracie.  Have a good night.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 4, 2014)

Enough with the drama.......I really don't give a rat's ass....color me disinterested....but just give me a Margarita and I'm good to go........


----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)

Chocolate margarita! Friend of mine loved these.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 5, 2014)

*parks her carcass on the barstool next to Stat, orders a double shot of whiskey, straight*

Stat, you have other friends here, ya know.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 5, 2014)

Grandma said:


> *parks her carcass on the barstool next to Stat, orders a double shot of whiskey, straight*
> 
> Stat, you have other friends here, ya know.




 [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION] - YEPP!!!

Now, quit stealing my drink!!!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

I wanna try some brandy. Or sherry. All this talk of booze has me wondering what it tastes like. Does it burn? I don't want anything that is gonna tear up my stomach or burn my esophagus.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I wanna try some brandy. Or sherry. All this talk of booze has me wondering what it tastes like. Does it burn? I don't want anything that is gonna tear up my stomach or burn my esophagus.




Brandy in small amounts is outstanding. You take a small sip and let it roll around your tongue for a while and swallow first after a number of seconds. It's an excellent liquor and a great night cap, in small amounts.

I enjoy the taste now and then.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

Well, my melatonin was not rolled around..it was swallowed quickly and i am off to bed.
Good night Cheers Patrons! See ya tomorrow sometime.


----------



## pacer (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 5, 2014)

*The Adventures of Florida Man!





Florida Man hits and breaks a light pole, bounces off guard rail, crosses the median, recovers and takes the next right. "I only had two beers"

*​


----------



## Mertex (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm going to have me some coffee......just wanted to say to everyone:







Enjoy your day, everyone......


----------



## pacer (Apr 5, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> *The Adventures of Florida Man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two of these.


----------



## pacer (Apr 5, 2014)

CRANK IT UP!






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t43tS64Q5ms&feature=player_detailpage]Wasn't That a Party - The Rovers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I wanna try some brandy. Or sherry. All this talk of booze has me wondering what it tastes like. Does it burn? I don't want anything that is gonna tear up my stomach or burn my esophagus.


If you have serious medical esoph/gastro problems, you might be taking a chance, without checking with your doctor first, but, barring that...

I can't say anything about sherry, but...

You can always try a flavored brandy... DuBouchett and Hiram Walker or other manufacturers... I drink DuBouchett Peach Brandy myself in the winter; I go through, maybe, two bottles per winter; at a rate of one or two shot-glasses -full per week, on the coldest nights.

Several flavors to choose from... cherry, peach, apricot, blackberry, blueberry, and one or two others that haven't come up on my scope yet, I'm sure.

You may not find them at your run-of-the-mill liquor store or liquor department in some other kind of store; rather, you may have to look for such stuff in the larger stores and the liquor 'warehouse' -type stores, or online.

Brandies - flavored or otherwise - have a bit of a kick - they're fairly strong - but the flavor takes some of the sting out of it - and, like any other liquor - taken in moderation, and with a bit of care and simply sipping - you might have a good experience.

Just thinkin' out loud...


----------



## Mertex (Apr 5, 2014)

How's it going in here......I'm about ready for some lunch....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 5, 2014)

*Cheers!!!!*  Putting the little princess to bed in about 5 (she is drawing right now), on later!
She swam for 3 hours today. Cool.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 5, 2014)

Ok, little princess is in bed, Papa is worn out. Sleeping in front of the computer.

Will be on some tomorrow, for fun stuff, maybe even get a data thread out there.  

Hope you all have fun tonight. 

Ciao!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm STILL waiting for hubby to get back from city wide yard sales! He better have some good stuff!

For lunch, I wrapped two thinly sliced salamis and wrapped in a chuck of cheddar cheese.


----------



## pacer (Apr 5, 2014)

Gute Nacht, Stats.  Habe einen guten Schlaf und passen sie auf sich auf.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 5, 2014)

I will be done early tonight also. Went out last night. My daughter stayed with her Grandma. She calls us this morning, early and says to get her because she (Grandma) is getting sick and doesn't want to give it to our daughter. And I've been entertaining her all day. It's fun but I'll be going to bed nice and early. Only about 5 hours of not very good sleep last night. I have to get up early tomorrow so I'm in bed as soon as my daughter goes down. 

Have a fun Sat.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 5, 2014)

Well, I couldn't leave without saying:


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)

Night Mertex!


----------



## pacer (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 6, 2014)

Incredible!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=8QSU8wXDkcg]Amazing Beer Bottle Dominoes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Apr 6, 2014)

Amazing!!!  Each pilot was tasked with opening 5 bottles of beer in 8 minutes with an opener attached to the helicopter skid.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FFIsPESPlEs]Amazing pilots open beer bottles with helicopters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Apr 6, 2014)

Check this out!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=7a2X552jwcQ#t=9[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Apr 6, 2014)

This takes a lot of precision. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=medmqvLLhps]HOW TO OPEN BEER Amazing Beer Trick - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 6, 2014)

pacer said:


> This takes a lot of precision.
> 
> HOW TO OPEN BEER Amazing Beer Trick - YouTube




Very cool.  I like it.


----------



## pacer (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 7, 2014)

pacer said:


>




lol.

Ladies and Gentlemen, Elvis has entered the building!!!


lol....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


>


Looks delicious!  What kind of drink is it?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Long Island Iced Tea!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 7, 2014)

I drink alone.....yeah with nobody else. Cuz you know when I drink alone, I prefer to be by myself.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 8, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> I drink alone.....yeah with nobody else. Cuz you know when I drink alone, I prefer to be by myself.





CK....it looks like in Cheers that's pretty much a guarantee.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > I drink alone.....yeah with nobody else. Cuz you know when I drink alone, I prefer to be by myself.
> ...





Well, at 4 in the morning on the East Coast of the USA, that might be a given. As with any bar, people come and go. You are always welcome here. Would you like something to drink?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


>




Well, if that is what you like to drink, but I would recommend maybe a beer or some wine or some whiskey, perhaps.

Regardless whether people get along on the outside of the lounge or not, here everyone is treated in a friendly way. That includes you and me. Posting poisonous messages in Cheers! is not gonna cut it.

So, again, would you like something to drink? You are welcome and I will be glad to serve you.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKbpLQp509Y



Hmmmm, well then, I wish you a good night. Sleep well.


----------



## pacer (Apr 8, 2014)

Good morning, Stats.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 8, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning, Stats.





Coffee?  Is that a good remedy for hangovers?

How are you Pacer....hope you're having a good morning.


----------



## pacer (Apr 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Stats.
> ...


I'm fine, Mertex, thank you for asking.  It's raining outside so I have a reason to procrastinate from doing what I should be doing.  How is your day?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 8, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...




I have no excuse this morning....it's beautiful, sunny and cool.....

Yesterday we got rain, so I couldn't work much outside (good excuse) but today, other than having a bit of a headache still, I've got no excuses.  I think my headache has something to do with my molar implant surgery last week....the area does not hurt at all, just this lingering headache.

I've got to go grab me some coffee......before I go to work....talk to you later...


----------



## pacer (Apr 8, 2014)

Have a good day, Mertex.  Chat with you later.


----------



## pacer (Apr 8, 2014)

TURN IT UP!!!  (Non-stop golden oldies music for 2 hours and 49 minutes.)


----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm getting ready to go hunt down the cat. I hope I can find her cuz she has to be at the vets at 4:20.

Meanwhile...since this is a cyber bar, fix me up something that you think I would like, Stat. I like sweet drinks...not a lot of alcohol. Maybe a kahluah over ice with milk?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I'm getting ready to go hunt down the cat. I hope I can find her cuz she has to be at the vets at 4:20.
> 
> Meanwhile...since this is a cyber bar, fix me up something that you think I would like, Stat. I like sweet drinks...not a lot of alcohol. Maybe a kahluah over ice with milk?



 [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] 

Ok.







Caramel hot cocoa with Kahlua!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you, Stat.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 8, 2014)

LOL-This cat partied too hard last time it came in here.


----------



## pacer (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm going to join Gracie.  What do you recommend I have to drink, Stats.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

pacer said:


> I'm going to join Gracie.  What do you recommend I have to drink, Stats.




Super alcoholic, or sweet?  Or dry??

If dry, then I recommend my favorite wine:


----------



## pacer (Apr 8, 2014)

Check out this hungover cat, Gracie and Wolf and Stats.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcPghH-He24&feature=player_detailpage]Cat's hangover with a slight headache - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Apr 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to join Gracie.  What do you recommend I have to drink, Stats.
> ...


I'll have the wine, thanks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> LOL-This cat partied too hard last time it came in here.





Wolves and cats always welcome!!!  Dogs too!!!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)

Cute kitty. So sleepy!

Right now I have Pretties locked up in the bathroom. She was in the neighbors yard and was too weak to climb back over to this side so I had to get the ladder and get her.
Either lock her in the bathroom (good thing she likes to lay on the toilet seat over) or be stuck in the crate for an hour. So I chose the bathroom.

Either they do xrays and see if there is a mass in there, or I am going to have her put her down I think. She is just getting weaker and weaker.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL-This cat partied too hard last time it came in here.
> ...



How about a wolf-dog hybrid:


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Cute kitty. So sleepy!
> 
> Right now I have Pretties locked up in the bathroom. She was in the neighbors yard and was too weak to climb back over to this side so I had to get the ladder and get her.
> Either lock her in the bathroom (good thing she likes to lay on the toilet seat over) or be stuck in the crate for an hour. So I chose the bathroom.
> ...



Sorry to hear Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)

Did y'all see the link I put in NCCC earlier? Huffpost had the cutest little story to go with pics and animated vids of goofy dogs. What made it cute was the story that went with each pic.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)

She isn't making a sound in there. Not a peep.
When I picked her up, this time I had my hand under her belly and she meowed like a hurt meow. I think it's her tummy. She peed a bit before I brought her in, and she pooped earlier. So her pipes are working ok. Maybe not so much her tummy..or liver...or pancreas. No telling. Which is why I think xrays need to be the next step. if there is a mass in there...while she is out for xrays, may as well send her out without waking her up.


----------



## pacer (Apr 8, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> How about a wolf-dog hybrid:


Looks vicious!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm not sure if it is or not pacer, I think it's just panting but you never know with wolf-hypbrids. I have a friend with a wolf-German Shepherd mix and is as sweet as they come but I'd never own a wolf-hybrid for a pet just because the wolf part is very hard to train. They want to be wild and free and have a mind of their own.

Nice looking though.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Cute kitty. So sleepy!
> 
> Right now I have Pretties locked up in the bathroom. She was in the neighbors yard and was too weak to climb back over to this side so I had to get the ladder and get her.
> Either lock her in the bathroom (good thing she likes to lay on the toilet seat over) or be stuck in the crate for an hour. So I chose the bathroom.
> ...





Hey, Gracie, sorry to her about that. I can understand your emotions on this one.


----------



## pacer (Apr 8, 2014)

I too am very sorry to hear about your kitty, Gracie.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> She isn't making a sound in there. Not a peep.
> When I picked her up, this time I had my hand under her belly and she meowed like a hurt meow. I think it's her tummy. She peed a bit before I brought her in, and she pooped earlier. So her pipes are working ok. Maybe not so much her tummy..or liver...or pancreas. No telling. Which is why I think xrays need to be the next step. if there is a mass in there...while she is out for xrays, may as well send her out without waking her up.



Best wishes for your kitty.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> She isn't making a sound in there. Not a peep.
> When I picked her up, this time I had my hand under her belly and she meowed like a hurt meow. I think it's her tummy. She peed a bit before I brought her in, and she pooped earlier. So her pipes are working ok. Maybe not so much her tummy..or liver...or pancreas. No telling. Which is why I think xrays need to be the next step. if there is a mass in there...while she is out for xrays, may as well send her out without waking her up.




OH no, I thought she was doing so good.  When did she start getting worse?  I'm so sorry to hear it....I know it's going to be tough for you....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

We will now lift our glasses and toast to Kitty's health:








May Kitty get healthy again!  Hear, hear!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2014)

So, g'nite, sweet people, catch you all tomorrow!  Have fun...


----------



## pacer (Apr 8, 2014)

Good night, Stats.


----------



## pacer (Apr 9, 2014)

Good morning.  Is the coffee crisp?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning.  Is the coffee crisp?




Yes!!!  And big, too!!!


----------



## pacer (Apr 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning.  Is the coffee crisp?
> ...


That's a lifetime supply of coffee.  

Here's the world's largest coffee pot and teapot.


----------



## pacer (Apr 9, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufk3m9_gbpU&feature=player_detailpage]Coyote Ugly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Apr 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> Coyote Ugly - YouTube




Well that was rambunctious......

How's everyone doing?  I spent most of the day blowing leaves and raking them into a leaf pile area....trying to get them out of my flower beds before I mulch the beds.  Hard work, I'm all pooped....just want to relax...a Margarita would be really nice about right now.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)

I just got back from walking the dogs...and it was a LONG walk, too. My hip is on fire, but I DID IT!! I made it! No crying this time either. The dogs were really good. They waited as I gasped and rested my leg...they ran when I let them loose and came back immediately when I called them to leash them back up (I keep them leashed near roads), and in general..it was a damn good walk. 
And I both told them "Pretties All Gone" and they knew. They don't care. And I think that was the problem. Pretties needed a dog that was hers. Gracie was hers. So now Pretties is kneading biscuits at the vets (I went there to check on her today), happy to be near the other dogs being treated, kneading her blankey and getting her treatments.

Things couldn't better, and I am not as sad as I was last night. I asked for a miracle...and He came through like He always does.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I just got back from walking the dogs...and it was a LONG walk, too. My hip is on fire, but I DID IT!! I made it! No crying this time either. The dogs were really good. They waited as I gasped and rested my leg...they ran when I let them loose and came back immediately when I called them to leash them back up (I keep them leashed near roads), and in general..it was a damn good walk.
> And I both told them "Pretties All Gone" and they knew. They don't care. And I think that was the problem. Pretties needed a dog that was hers. Gracie was hers. So now Pretties is kneading biscuits at the vets (I went there to check on her today), happy to be near the other dogs being treated, kneading her blankey and getting her treatments.
> 
> Things couldn't better, and I am not as sad as I was last night. I asked for a miracle...and He came through like He always does.




So glad to hear that Pretties is doing okay, still.....reading your post I was getting teary thinking you had the vet put her down.....but it sounds like they are still working with her and that is good.  I hope she makes it....she has a lot of years still left in her.....pretty Pretties.....


----------



## pacer (Apr 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote Ugly - YouTube
> ...


I did a friend's income tax today, went to have it printed at the UPS store, and then went grocery shopping.  Yesterday, I was thinking about a friend I hadn't seen in about 15 years and, today, I was shocked to bump into her at the grocery store.  Incredible!  Synchronicity in action.  I'll have a Bud Light, Stats, please.


----------



## pacer (Apr 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I just got back from walking the dogs...and it was a LONG walk, too. My hip is on fire, but I DID IT!! I made it! No crying this time either. The dogs were really good. They waited as I gasped and rested my leg...they ran when I let them loose and came back immediately when I called them to leash them back up (I keep them leashed near roads), and in general..it was a damn good walk.
> And I both told them "Pretties All Gone" and they knew. They don't care. And I think that was the problem. Pretties needed a dog that was hers. Gracie was hers. So now Pretties is kneading biscuits at the vets (I went there to check on her today), happy to be near the other dogs being treated, kneading her blankey and getting her treatments.
> 
> Things couldn't better, and I am not as sad as I was last night. I asked for a miracle...and He came through like He always does.


You had a long day, Gracie.  Glad to hear your kitty is doing well.  Time to have a nice drink and relax.  If we depended on Stats to serve us, we'd be waiting a long time.    What is your pleasure, Gracie and Mertex.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)

Pretties no longer belongs to me, Mertex. She is now the owner of the Veterinary Hospital and my Lady Vet. Once they get her all fixed up with treatments (expensive ones), the gal that works there will be taking her home to a new family of dogs and cats. My vet went above and beyond. They wanted her and took her. And I gave her. I felt really felt I betrayed Gracie. But Pretties is being treated now and will have a new family once released. No Gracie any more...and no Pretties any more. Both gone. That is the part I am having problems. But...Pretties has been adopted by people who can help her..no matter the cost. And she is out of this house...where she is CONSTANTLY reminded of She Who Is No Longer Here. I mourn the loss of Pretties. But I am happy she will find new life, a new dog to call Mama, and new adventures.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I just got back from walking the dogs...and it was a LONG walk, too. My hip is on fire, but I DID IT!! I made it! No crying this time either. The dogs were really good. They waited as I gasped and rested my leg...they ran when I let them loose and came back immediately when I called them to leash them back up (I keep them leashed near roads), and in general..it was a damn good walk.
> And I both told them "Pretties All Gone" and they knew. They don't care. And I think that was the problem. Pretties needed a dog that was hers. Gracie was hers. So now Pretties is kneading biscuits at the vets (I went there to check on her today), happy to be near the other dogs being treated, kneading her blankey and getting her treatments.
> 
> Things couldn't better, and I am not as sad as I was last night. I asked for a miracle...and He came through like He always does.




First, I hope your hip will not experience any more pain.

Glad to hear about Pretties getting treatment.

Thinking of you, Gracie.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...


----------



## pacer (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you, Stats.  I was only teasing you about having to wait a long time to get served.


----------



## pacer (Apr 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote Ugly - YouTube
> ...


It was the bar top dancing segment from the movie "Coyote Ugly".


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> Thank you, Stats.  I was only teasing you about having to wait a long time to get served.




the best are worth waiting for!!!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Pretties no longer belongs to me, Mertex. She is now the owner of the Veterinary Hospital and my Lady Vet. Once they get her all fixed up with treatments (expensive ones), the gal that works there will be taking her home to a new family of dogs and cats. My vet went above and beyond. They wanted her and took her. And I gave her. I felt really felt I betrayed Gracie. But Pretties is being treated now and will have a new family once released. No Gracie any more...and no Pretties any more. Both gone. That is the part I am having problems. But...Pretties has been adopted by people who can help her..no matter the cost. And she is out of this house...where she is CONSTANTLY reminded of She Who Is No Longer Here. I mourn the loss of Pretties. But I am happy she will find new life, a new dog to call Mama, and new adventures.




I'm sorry to hear that Pretties is no longer yours, but very glad to hear that she's doing okay and someone is looking after her in the manner that she needs to be looked after.  Sometimes we just can invest that much money into our pets and it's a good thing that someone was able to step up to it and do it.  It will be sad for a while, I'm sure, but don't you have a couple of dogs still with you?  They will take your mind off Pretties, and knowing that she's still alive should make up for the sadness of losing her.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 9, 2014)

Dang, I think I'm developing an ear ache....it's not really bad right now, just feels like it's plugged up and I can't hear clearly through it....and a little soreness.  Hope it doesn't turn into a full blown earache, I've had those and they are hell...

I'm off to go practice singing....I'll see ya all later tonight.....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)

I have Karma and Moki left. Last year..I had 4 kids and we were happy. Now, I have 2 and am not so happy but...I will get there. Thanks, sweety. Just being around you folks helps.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 9, 2014)

And I just went over 12,000!!!!


Think of all the green stamps I can buy with that!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Dang, I think I'm developing an ear ache....it's not really bad right now, just feels like it's plugged up and I can't hear clearly through it....and a little soreness.  Hope it doesn't turn into a full blown earache, I've had those and they are hell...
> 
> I'm off to go practice singing....I'll see ya all later tonight.....




Have a good rehearsal, Mertex!  Sing well.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> You had a long day, Gracie.  Glad to hear your kitty is doing well.  Time to have a nice drink and relax.  If we depended on Stats to serve us, we'd be waiting a long time.   *What is your pleasure, Gracie and Mertex.*




I better skip it now...I'm getting ready to go to choir practice....wouldn't want to stumble into church....that would not be good....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)

It would be funny, though.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 9, 2014)

For a fleeting moment, I am a mathematical rep palindrome!!




 [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]

Palindrome Champagne for everyone!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I just got back from walking the dogs...and it was a LONG walk, too. My hip is on fire, but I DID IT!! I made it! No crying this time either. The dogs were really good. They waited as I gasped and rested my leg...they ran when I let them loose and came back immediately when I called them to leash them back up (I keep them leashed near roads), and in general..it was a damn good walk.
> ...



Now, am I gonna have to spank you!!??!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > You had a long day, Gracie.  Glad to hear your kitty is doing well.  Time to have a nice drink and relax.  If we depended on Stats to serve us, we'd be waiting a long time.   *What is your pleasure, Gracie and Mertex.*
> ...



"Hosianna in the high - *burp* - est"


----------



## pacer (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulations on your 12,000 rep points, Stats.  PROST!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> Congratulations on your 12,000 rep points, Stats.  PROST!




Danke, danke, herzlichen dank!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 9, 2014)

I am feeling good. It is 71 degrees here and I just got back from a mile hike with my daughter and I'll be off to cook dinner soon. 

A watermelon margarita ought to do the drink.


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> For a fleeting moment, I am a mathematical rep palindrome!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








cheers you rep stud!!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 9, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > For a fleeting moment, I am a mathematical rep palindrome!!
> ...





Advancement from rep whore to rep stud duly noted, sir!!

I love promotions!!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)

I think this will be my new "go rep" thread.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 9, 2014)

So, sweet people, drink away, tis bedtime for the Hengst of Statistik. Till tomorrow, have fun!!!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> So, sweet people, drink away, tis bedtime for the Hengst of Statistik. Till tomorrow, have fun!!!



You can't leave! I just got here.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)

He will be back around midnight...which is daytime for him.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> He will be back around midnight...which is daytime for him.




Sounds like you're talking about a Vampire.....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 9, 2014)

Don't know how long I'm going to hang around here....my earache seems to be getting worse...I did the "paper-cone fire lit on one end and other end in ear", but it didn't help.....now I dropped some Murine drops, but it feels like I have a spider web in the ear....and it hurts, too!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 9, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > So, sweet people, drink away, tis bedtime for the Hengst of Statistik. Till tomorrow, have fun!!!
> ...




I'm here.....nothing to worry about.  Try and not get me drunk, ok?


----------



## pacer (Apr 10, 2014)

What's happening at Cheers?  Is it happy hour yet?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 10, 2014)

pacer said:


> What's happening at Cheers?  Is it happy hour yet?




It's always happy hour, but I am still working.... for the next 6 or so... have only about 5 minutes and then the next appointment.


Here ya go, Pacer!!!


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 10, 2014)

Cheers!!!


----------



## pacer (Apr 10, 2014)

Check out this bartender trick:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlyS_eelcyQ&feature=player_detailpage#t=3]BARTENDER TRICK - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Apr 10, 2014)

Another with a pool cue:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPa6DJH2p4o&feature=player_detailpage]Awesome - Bartender's Trick Shot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Don't know how long I'm going to hang around here....my earache seems to be getting worse...I did the "paper-cone fire lit on one end and other end in ear", but it didn't help.....now I dropped some Murine drops, but it feels like I have a spider web in the ear....and it hurts, too!



Hope you are feeling better today, Mertex.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 10, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know how long I'm going to hang around here....my earache seems to be getting worse...I did the "paper-cone fire lit on one end and other end in ear", but it didn't help.....now I dropped some Murine drops, but it feels like I have a spider web in the ear....and it hurts, too!
> ...




Thanks....I think it turned out to be the beginning of a cold.  I'm congested this morning but the earache is no longer.  I have a sore throat too....and now that it's beautiful outside, sunny and not so warm.....darn....


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm dying here Stat. Easter package from Germany is sitting on the kitchen table. Mrs. Blood says let the Munchkin open it. I know it's chock full of my favorites: Milka & Ritter Sport. And lot's of other German chocolates. Come home, Munchkin, come home!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 10, 2014)

She opened it! Got 2 new Ritter Sport: Himbeer-Cranberry Joghurt and Erdbeer Vanille-Waffel. Two new Milka's. Caramel Mandel and Crunchy Corn! Also some Ferrero Kusschen and Alpenkuche Schweizer Schokoladen Gebackmischung! Gawd I'll be fat most ricky tick!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 10, 2014)

After much sampling and deliberation, I have come to the conclusion that German chocolate is better than Swiss chocolate. Oma always throws some Swiss in to compare.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)

Sounds yummy. Maybe I should get stat to send his lover (that would be me) some goodies in a box.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sounds yummy. Maybe I should get stat to send his lover (that would be me) some goodies in a box.







I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> I'm dying here Stat. Easter package from Germany is sitting on the kitchen table. Mrs. Blood says let the Munchkin open it. I know it's chock full of my favorites: Milka & Ritter Sport. And lot's of other German chocolates. Come home, Munchkin, come home!





Bloodrock44 said:


> She opened it! Got 2 new Ritter Sport: Himbeer-Cranberry Joghurt and Erdbeer Vanille-Waffel. Two new Milka's. Caramel Mandel and Crunchy Corn! Also some Ferrero Kusschen and Alpenkuche Schweizer Schokoladen Gebackmischung! Gawd I'll be fat most ricky tick!





Bloodrock44 said:


> After much sampling and deliberation, I have come to the conclusion that German chocolate is better than Swiss chocolate. Oma always throws some Swiss in to compare.





I have been known to send care packages, used to send a box of chocolates to my sis on her Birthday.  She admitted that summer that it was the best damned chocolate she ever had!!!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2014)

Now I am salivating.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Now I am salivating.





Chocolates do that to people!!!


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 11, 2014)

The Germans always _were_ excellent brewers, and chocolate-makers, and bakers.

I was only over there for about 18 months but have wonderful memories of the fare.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 11, 2014)

Morning Good People!


----------



## pacer (Apr 11, 2014)

Top of the morning to you, too, MarcATL.  The sun is brightly shining; it's a beautiful day out there.  Have a good one.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


>





Amen!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> Morning Good People!



Yo, Marc!!!  Good you are here!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


>



I'll celebrate in about 6 more hours.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




I just started celebrating!!!  Woot-woot!!!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 11, 2014)

I went and bought more annuals to plant....put some color in my garden.  I'm so glad that winter is over....(it is, isn't it?).

Feel like crap still.....I thought when my ear cleared up I was going to be ok, but now this cold has settled in my chest and is making me feel like crap.

Have to go to a dinner tonight....so I'll do my damage here early...


----------



## Smilebong (Apr 11, 2014)

Ok, so its Friday. my boss says "I am going home and will be online. If you want to, drive home, log on and if I need you I can call you."

So here I sit.


Mwahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I went and bought more annuals to plant....put some color in my garden.  I'm so glad that winter is over....(it is, isn't it?).
> 
> Feel like crap still.....I thought when my ear cleared up I was going to be ok, but now this cold has settled in my chest and is making me feel like crap.
> 
> Have to go to a dinner tonight....so I'll do my damage here early...




Really hoping you get to feeling better very soon, Mertex. Prayers for you. Spring colds suck.

Coraggio!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Ok, so its Friday. my boss says "I am going home and will be online. If you want to, drive home, log on and if I need you I can call you."
> 
> So here I sit.
> 
> ...




Hey, [MENTION=44344]Smilebong[/MENTION], thanks for coming to Cheers!!

Here's a whiskey on me:






Cheers!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I went and bought more annuals to plant....put some color in my garden.  I'm so glad that winter is over....(it is, isn't it?).
> ...




I know...didn't get a single cold all through winter and now this....I'm really dragging.


----------



## pacer (Apr 11, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Ok, so its Friday. my boss says "I am going home and will be online. If you want to, drive home, log on and if I need you I can call you."
> 
> So here I sit.
> 
> ...


Here I sit right along with you, Smilebong.  Just got back from having lunch with a friend, someone I haven't seen in over two years.  It was a beautiful afternoon...lot of catching up and reminiscing.    And now I'm going to have a nice cold Bud Light.


----------



## Smilebong (Apr 11, 2014)

pacer said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so its Friday. my boss says "I am going home and will be online. If you want to, drive home, log on and if I need you I can call you."
> ...



Cheers.  I want another, but my son is singing tonight in a concert and I want to be clear headed.


----------



## pacer (Apr 11, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Cheers.  I want another, but my son is singing tonight in a concert and I want to be clear headed.


Yes, best to stay clear-headed, Smile.  These things only come around once.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




There are of course some homeopathic things you can do, but aside from bedrest and meds from the doc, here are three things that are critical (this is how I get my High-C back quickly):

-Inhalation of steam - brings the swelling of the vocal folds (from coughing and/or infection) down, helps the body to produce a newer thin layer of mucous on top of the vocal folds and the false folds, helps to loosen up stuff in the chest.

-Keeping the nose open at night is THE critical element in beating a cold fast. If the nose is stuffed up, then bacteria behind the stoppage multiplies really fast and the cilia of the nose doesn't get a chance to heal. This also forces you to sleep with your mouth open, where there is no cilia to help block more incoming bacteria and it dries you out.  So, a good nose spray about 40 minutes before you sleep is highly recommended.

-Sleep in an ever-so slightly elevated position.

Other than that, you know the old saying: 14 days or two weeks, whichever comes first.




Get well!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

pacer said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers.  I want another, but my son is singing tonight in a concert and I want to be clear headed.
> ...





Is he singing solo or in a choir?


----------



## Smilebong (Apr 11, 2014)

pacer said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers.  I want another, but my son is singing tonight in a concert and I want to be clear headed.
> ...



Yes, he is my last. He sang at Orchestra Hall last Sunday night and I missed it.


----------



## Smilebong (Apr 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...



Both.  He sings in a choir, and he sings solos.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




I remember you posting this (but it was longer) some time back....I should have copied and printed it out....but thanks I'll try anything, just to get a little relief...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I went and bought more annuals to plant....put some color in my garden.  I'm so glad that winter is over....(it is, isn't it?).
> 
> Feel like crap still.....I thought when my ear cleared up I was going to be ok, but now this cold has settled in my chest and is making me feel like crap.
> 
> Have to go to a dinner tonight....so I'll do my damage here early...



Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 11, 2014)

TGIF! 

So sick of people who don't know how to do their own jobs and make unnecessary work for others. 

Patron double on the rocks, please!


----------



## pacer (Apr 11, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...


Most kids dream of becoming rock stars.  You never know; you may have a rock star on your hands.  Enjoy the concert.  We'll be here when you get back.


----------



## Smilebong (Apr 11, 2014)

pacer said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Thanks.  Sunday it was a choice between that and my daughter playing college softball 4.5 hours away.  I chose softball. She's a freshman, so there will be more. And my son is a junior.  And he plays the guitar fairly well.  Has a a good voice, or at least that is what his choir director says.


----------



## pacer (Apr 11, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...


All the best to your son and daughter.  They obviously have a very good influence.


----------



## pacer (Apr 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> TGIF!
> 
> So sick of people who don't know how to do their own jobs and make unnecessary work for others.
> 
> Patron double on the rocks, please!


Derideo, I don't know where Stats is but here you go.  Double on the rocks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

pacer said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > TGIF!
> ...











I see we're off to a rocky start tonight...


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> TGIF!
> 
> So sick of people who don't know how to do their own jobs and make unnecessary work for others.
> 
> Patron double on the rocks, please!



I have a supervisor like that. She doesn't know what I do but has to tell me how she thinks I should do my job which is always way harder and more inefficient than the way I was doing it already.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I agree with the nasal spray before bed. When I get a cold, I always get so stuffed up I can't breathe through my nose so I have to do something about it or sleeping is impossible and really the best way to deal with a cold is to get plenty of rest.

Feel better soon Mertex.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 11, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...



Good for you for having such talented kids and good for them too. That's pretty cool there smilebong.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



/Sigh!

You just can't get decent help these days!

Either that or Pacer is tippling again!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...




Here ya go, Deri:







Double scotch on the rocks. A beautiful, buxom bar babe mixed it for you.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 11, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...




You think she may have drunk too much already?  I thought that was pretty cute...


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2014)

I want the strongest stuff you have. STRONGEST.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2014)

Toss in a few vicodins while you are at it.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Toss in a few vicodins while you are at it.




No, no, that's just going to make it worse....we need some rock music.....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvR60Wg9R7Q]Bon Jovi - Bed Of Roses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2014)

Ok. Forget the vicodins. Just hand me some cyber booze so I can get cyber drunk.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ok. Forget the vicodins. Just hand me some cyber booze so I can get cyber drunk.








Cheers!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey all, tired and hitting the sack soon but just stopping by to say have a good night and enjoy the cyber-drunk. I don't know what these are but they are pretty.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 11, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hey all, tired and hitting the sack soon but just stopping by to say have a good night and enjoy the cyber-drunk. I don't know what these are but they are pretty.


They look primary to me!

If you drink them all, you'll see a white light!  Good night!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2014)

lol asaratis. 

I might try some of those too, just cuz they look so colorful.

Hope I don't get all cyber wild and cyber dance all over the cyber bartop.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2014)

I know I have posted this before, but it fits. Again.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 11, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all, tired and hitting the sack soon but just stopping by to say have a good night and enjoy the cyber-drunk. I don't know what these are but they are pretty.
> ...



A white light and probably a black one too as I pass out. 

I'm such a lightweight compared to what I used to be in college as a drinker. Now, a margarita or two and I'm toast.

OK, Now I'm off. My eyes are too tired to keep open any longer. Good night all at Cheers, see ya tomorrow!!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ok. Forget the vicodins. Just hand me some cyber booze so I can get cyber drunk.


----------



## Smilebong (Apr 11, 2014)

Went to my son's Choir concert tonight. It wasa benefit and they did a great job.  The last song was

Uncloudy Day (Randy Travis) - Today's Christian Videos


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2014)

Night wolfsister.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 12, 2014)

Good morning. Stats.  Beautiful day!  I watched the video on fractals.  Absolutely fascinating.  Brings to mind the old expression 'not just a pretty face'.  It's not only a whole new way of looking at things but more exciting is the use of fractals as a tool for so many other applications, from designing clothing to diagnosing cancer earlier to explaining the reason big animals use energy more efficiently than small ones, or how an entire rain forest works in terms of structure and how much carbon dioxide it removes from the atmosphere, and so on and so forth.  Don't mean to sound like a commercial but...  Excellent video.


----------



## pacer (Apr 12, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Went to my son's Choir concert tonight. It wasa benefit and they did a great job.  The last song was
> 
> Uncloudy Day (Randy Travis) - Today's Christian Videos


I'm glad you enjoyed the concert, Smile.  No doubt your son made you proud.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 12, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning. Stats.  Beautiful day!  I watched the video on fractals.  Absolutely fascinating.  Brings to mind the old expression 'not just a pretty face'.  It's not only a whole new way of looking at things but more exciting is the use of fractals as a tool for so many other applications, from designing clothing to diagnosing cancer earlier to explaining the reason big animals use energy more efficiently than small ones, or how an entire rain forest works in terms of structure and how much carbon dioxide it removes from the atmosphere, and so on and so forth.  Don't mean to sound like a commercial but...  Excellent video.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbK92bRW2lQ



I know it's an entire hour, but it was worth it for me.

Isn't it just amazing how fractals actually exist everywhere, but we have not been seeing them? Like not seeing the forest for the trees...  I can imagine that the sub-space strings, according to the String theory, even have a fractal nature.  It is just wild. Adoshem really does know exactly what he is doing, I believe.  

Good stuff, good stuff!!!


----------



## pacer (Apr 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning. Stats.  Beautiful day!  I watched the video on fractals.  Absolutely fascinating.  Brings to mind the old expression 'not just a pretty face'.  It's not only a whole new way of looking at things but more exciting is the use of fractals as a tool for so many other applications, from designing clothing to diagnosing cancer earlier to explaining the reason big animals use energy more efficiently than small ones, or how an entire rain forest works in terms of structure and how much carbon dioxide it removes from the atmosphere, and so on and so forth.  Don't mean to sound like a commercial but...  Excellent video.
> ...


To think that even a healthy heart beat produces a distinctive fractal signature pattern that one day may help cardiologists spot heart problems sooner, it's incredible.


----------



## pacer (Apr 12, 2014)

Check out these crop circles/fractals.


----------



## pacer (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 12, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning. Stats.  Beautiful day!  I watched the video on fractals.  Absolutely fascinating.  Brings to mind the old expression 'not just a pretty face'.  It's not only a whole new way of looking at things but more exciting is the use of fractals as a tool for so many other applications, from designing clothing to diagnosing cancer earlier to explaining the reason big animals use energy more efficiently than small ones, or how an entire rain forest works in terms of structure and how much carbon dioxide it removes from the atmosphere, and so on and so forth.  Don't mean to sound like a commercial but...  Excellent video.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbK92bRW2lQ




Very interesting video....thanks for sharing.


----------



## pacer (Apr 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning. Stats.  Beautiful day!  I watched the video on fractals.  Absolutely fascinating.  Brings to mind the old expression 'not just a pretty face'.  It's not only a whole new way of looking at things but more exciting is the use of fractals as a tool for so many other applications, from designing clothing to diagnosing cancer earlier to explaining the reason big animals use energy more efficiently than small ones, or how an entire rain forest works in terms of structure and how much carbon dioxide it removes from the atmosphere, and so on and so forth.  Don't mean to sound like a commercial but...  Excellent video.
> ...


You're welcome, Mertex.  I am merely sharing the video Stats was kind enough to send me, yesterday.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 12, 2014)

pacer said:


>




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queimada_(drink)









Something unique for you!


----------



## pacer (Apr 12, 2014)

You may want to check your link, Stats.  It doesn't bring us to information on Queimada but I'll have it whatever it is, as long as it doesn't kill me.    Looks very interesting.


----------



## pacer (Apr 12, 2014)

I corrected the link for you, Stats.

Queimada Drink


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 12, 2014)

pacer said:


> You may want to check your link, Stats.  It doesn't bring us to information on Queimada but I'll have it whatever it is, as long as it doesn't kill me.    Looks very interesting.




Looks like the USMB software has a problem with an end- parenthesis ) right before a URL end-bracket. I had to insert the ) manually, in spite of the fact I had copied the link verbatim.

Hmmmm...... oh, [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]..... 


But I fixed it. Thanks for the head-ups, I was already on the next project....


----------



## Grandma (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi. Got any cream soda in here? It goes great with whiskey.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 13, 2014)

Our choir did three beatiful songs today for Palm Sunday.....I'm all sung out.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *Our choir did three beatiful songs today for Palm Sunday.....I'm all sung out*.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Our choir did three beatiful songs today for Palm Sunday.....I'm all sung out.



Is that where you have been hiding!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

Stat man is going to take a nap right now so that I can stay up later and tend bar....


----------



## pacer (Apr 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Our choir did three beatiful songs today for Palm Sunday.....I'm all sung out.


I sang in a choir when I was a kid.  Loved it!  Easter always brings back fond memories of those days.  After I left home, I quit going to church.  The only time I go to church now is for funerals.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)

My yard is my church. The birds are my choir.


----------



## pacer (Apr 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> My yard is my church. The birds are my choir.


Your church is beautiful, Gracie.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 13, 2014)

Is there any room at this bar for an occasional 'sugary' mixed drink?

I haven't had one in 30 years, but I remember my (long gone) mother making a holiday drink called Golden Pheasants - some vodka or gin, some egg and powdered sugar, some creme soda, etc., and, for some dumb reason, the memory hit my taste buds a few days ago, and got me to thinking about them.

It was one of those Big Family Gathering, _make-a-pitcher-in-the-blende_r type of things, that most everybody at the gathering (men and women) would drink.

I'm not much of a drinker, but I think I'm going to ask the wife or the sister to make some of these sometime soon, and serve it up on a day when all the sibs are over, to spark some fond memories.

It's not my usual and occasional German brew or local microbrewery fare of one kind or another, nor the flavored brandy or occasional pina colade that I enjoy, but it be sumfin' different to do, to change things up... a creamy and sweet drink, when one is in the mood for such.

========================================

Contributor: Virginia Hanus - Created: Monday, November 05, 2007

*Ingredients:*


2 eggs
1 c. powdered sugar
2 c. vodka
1 c. lemon juice
cream soda

*Directions:*

Beat eggs and powdered sugar in blender. Add vodka and lemon juice. Blend well. To serve, pour 1 ounce on ice in a cocktail glass and add cream soda to fill, stir. Keep extra in refrigerator.

*Personal Notes:*

This is a great holiday cocktail.

Golden Pheasant Drink*recipe - from the The Hanus Family Cookbook Family Cookbook


----------



## pacer (Apr 13, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> *Ingredients:*
> 
> 
> 2 eggs
> ...


Wow!  That's a very sweet drink.  I don't think the granulated sugar would dissolve, would it?


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 13, 2014)

pacer said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > *Ingredients:*
> ...


Haven't got a clue.

Like I said, I haven't had a taste of one of those in decades, and I remember that it was a sippin' drink rather than a gulpin' drink, although the lemon-juice helped cut the 'sweet' back a bit, as I recall.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

Howdy folks, and belly up to the bar!


I want to start tonight with a toast to my mother. Here where I live, it is already 04/14 and today would have been my mother's 72nd birthday; she was born on 04/14/1942, right smack in the middle of WWII. She died in December 2012 and I pledged myself to toast her on her birthday thereafter. 

So, here's to my mom:










Not a sad moment. Not a happy moment. Just a moment of kind rememberance.

My mom, like most all of us, was a complicated person. She was a nurse (neuro nurse clinician, ICU/ACU) and before that, she was a nightclub singer.

So, here's hoping that my mom is singing some beautiful ballads over on the other side!

*Cheers!*


----------



## pacer (Apr 13, 2014)

Cheers to your mom, Stats, on her 72nd.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Howdy folks, and belly up to the bar!
> 
> 
> I want to start tonight with a toast to my mother. Here where I live, it is already 04/14 and today would have been my mother's 72nd birthday; she was born on 04/14/1942, right smack in the middle of WWII.
> ...



What a coincidence! Mrs. Bloods birthday is 4/14


----------



## Connery (Apr 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Howdy folks, and belly up to the bar!
> 
> 
> I want to start tonight with a toast to my mother. Here where I live, it is already 04/14 and today would have been my mother's 72nd birthday; she was born on 04/14/1942, right smack in the middle of WWII. She died in December 2012 and I pledged myself to toast her on her birthday thereafter.
> ...



Very nice to think of her that way Stat!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

I have some very old cassette recordings of my mom singing in the 1960s. I don't have the equipment I need to get it done right now (the tapes just came in the mail this week), but sometime I will get them digitalized and put some of her stuff out here, probably in one year, the next time we toast.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 13, 2014)

Cheers to your mom Stat!!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's a toast to the memory of your mom, Stats....may she rest in peace.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Cheers to your mom Stat!!




Thanks!  I bet she is probably enjoying watching this.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Here's a toast to the memory of your mom, Stats....may she rest in peace.




Thanks!!!


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Howdy folks, and belly up to the bar!
> 
> 
> I want to start tonight with a toast to my mother. Here where I live, it is already 04/14 and today would have been my mother's 72nd birthday; she was born on 04/14/1942, right smack in the middle of WWII. She died in December 2012 and I pledged myself to toast her on her birthday thereafter.
> ...


Hear, hear, Stats. To the mother who was music to the spheres in her lifetime of music and caring, from one whose dear mother's voice was always heard singing when she did her household chores.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy folks, and belly up to the bar!
> ...





Now, that is one heck of a toast!!!  My mom used to get home from her nightclub job just as I was getting up to do my paper route at about 4 in the morning, we used to sing together in the garage while I was loading up my bike with newspapers. Wow, that was just a flood of cool memories you unlodged for me.


I could also tell my mom's mood based on her choice of repertoire.

Judy Garland = everything is ok
"Alfie" = something is going on.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 13, 2014)

Cheers to your Mom. Cherish the memories!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)

Cheers to Stats Mom!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Cheers to your Mom. Cherish the memories!




Thanks, Blood!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Cheers to Stats Mom!




Great pic, thanks Gracie!


----------



## RosieS (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's to your Mom, Stat.  Clink, clink.

You were lucky to have her....or are lucky, depending  how you see things.

I am sure you sing many of the arias my Grandmother sang  as she cooked and cleaned. She was the one who mothered me since my own mother could not.

Her favorite was one she sung daily. She told me that  "Joe Green" wrote the songs.

It was as an adult that I figured out I had to translate the writer's name into  Grandma's native Italian.  ;-)

Here, here for lovely voiced  Mammas!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

And when I was younger than paperboy age and the babysitter bombed out now and then, my mom often took me to the one nightclub and sat me on the bar and I did my homework late at night and drank orange juice and watched her "do her sets", as she called them.

I have no idea whether that was legal or not, but I sure remember those nights and usually falling asleep in the car on the way home.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)

It's legal if there is food served. Ma and Dad had a bar, cafe and liquor store. 3 buildings..all connected via a door to each. Therefore, children COULD go in the bar. Which I did. Which is why you never..and I mean NEVER want to play pool with me. Ever. No. Never. Trust me


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

RosieS said:


> Here's to your Mom, Stat.  Clink, clink.
> 
> You were lucky to have her....or are lucky, depending  how you see things.
> 
> ...




Hear, hear!!

And also to dear Joe Green!!!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> It's legal if there is food served. Ma and Dad had a bar, cafe and liquor store. 3 buildings..all connected via a door to each. Therefore, children COULD go in the bar. Which I did. Which is why you never..and I mean NEVER want to play pool with me. Ever. No. Never. Trust me




Heh, heh, I'll take you on Gracie.....my husband has a hard time beating me......trust me.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> It's legal if there is food served. Ma and Dad had a bar, cafe and liquor store. 3 buildings..all connected via a door to each. Therefore, children COULD go in the bar. Which I did. Which is why you never..and I mean NEVER want to play pool with me. Ever. No. Never. Trust me




They did. And that ribeye steak was damned good, too!

Poolshark, what???


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > It's legal if there is food served. Ma and Dad had a bar, cafe and liquor store. 3 buildings..all connected via a door to each. Therefore, children COULD go in the bar. Which I did. Which is why you never..and I mean NEVER want to play pool with me. Ever. No. Never. Trust me
> ...











-or-







Now my mom is laughing, of this I am quite sure!!!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > It's legal if there is food served. Ma and Dad had a bar, cafe and liquor store. 3 buildings..all connected via a door to each. Therefore, children COULD go in the bar. Which I did. Which is why you never..and I mean NEVER want to play pool with me. Ever. No. Never. Trust me
> ...




bwahahaha!! I was going in that bar from age 3 to age 17. I never needed quarters for the pool table. I just went in the office and got the key. 
I also used to sit on some poker players lap as they played. They always gave me some of their winnings but I just gave it to daddy's employee in the liquor store cuz he carried candy as much as booze. The liquor store was kinda like a small mercantile. Liquor, but milk, butter, eggs, flour, canned goods, etc. More like a mini market.
I bartended for a short while after Daddy died and I came back home after bailing, but Ma fired me cuz I just didn't have the patience with drunks. Funny...I never noticed them when I was little.

Anywho...yer on, missy. IF I can hold the cue stick.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




A woman who has a good grip on a cue stick is a formidable woman!


(Now my mother is laughing her ass off.... I am quite sure of this...)


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 13, 2014)

You guys are cracking me up, LOL. Me playing pool is embarrassing. It's a joke. Especially when I've had a few. 

This dog is probably better than me.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh, I had a good grip alright. I think I bonked one to many drunks over the head with one when they got obnoxious with me. I also did the ol western scene of breaking a beer bottle on the edge of the bar top, then threatening whatever drunk was threatening ME.

She eventually fired me. Can't say I'm sorry she did. I hated that job. But I liked the money.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> You guys are cracking me up, LOL. Me playing pool is embarrassing. It's a joke. Especially when I've had a few.
> 
> This dog is probably better than me.




For Wolfsister:  !!!!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)

Ma and Dads bar is where I met the first native american in my life. He was a quiet man..and I was about 6 years old. He opened his wallet and showed me pics of his family and one with him in full regalia complete with buckskin and eagle feather chief headdress. It trailed all the way to the ground. Old black and white phot. I was so enthralled he said he would wear it for me again someday. I never saw him again and Dad said his friend had died ("went to be with God in Heaven" ). 
Maybe I knew then, at age 6 and meeting this wonderful wise man who was cursed with the drink, that I would eventually marry one.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)

Sister in law just made some slice and bake sugar cookies...but sprinkled chopped up cherries on top of half of them, chopped up M&M's on the other. YUM!! Hot and fresh from the oven. I. Must.Control.Myself.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sister in law just made some slice and bake sugar cookies...but sprinkled chopped up cherries on top of half of them, chopped up M&M's on the other. YUM!! Hot and fresh from the oven. I. Must.Control.Myself.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2014)

I thank you all for the neat toast that you did with me, others can feel free to join, but it's after 02:30 am here and I have a heavy work week ahead, so over and out and till the next.
 [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION] - the bridge belongs to you!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Howdy folks, and belly up to the bar!
> 
> 
> I want to start tonight with a toast to my mother. Here where I live, it is already 04/14 and today would have been my mother's 72nd birthday; she was born on 04/14/1942, right smack in the middle of WWII. She died in December 2012 and I pledged myself to toast her on her birthday thereafter.
> ...



Your beloved mom lives on in her son, Stat!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I thank you all for the neat toast that you did with me, others can feel free to join, but it's after 02:30 am here and I have a heavy work week ahead, so over and out and till the next.
> [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION] - the bridge belongs to you!



 [MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION] pic!!! Yay! I loves me some Mud.
Meanwhile...Game Of Thrones is coming on in about 3 minutes so....I will be MIA for an hour. See y'all then!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




The bottom one looks a tad like our pool table.   I'll have to post a picture.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)

You'd probably beat my ass Mertex. I haven't played pool in a very very very long time. I presume it is like riding a bike, but...I bow to you being Pool Shark Queen since you still play daily if you have a table in your home.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




I didn't get hooked on it till about 5 years ago...it could be more like 7...I've lost track of time.  We have friends that have a pool table and we'd go over every Sunday afternoon to play pool.   About a year after we started doing that we recovered some money we had lost during the melt down (mutual funds) and my husband decided we should convert our garage to a game room and buy a pool table.  We play almost every day....he's trying to not let it affect him that he can't beat me.....sometimes I think it really frustrates him.  It is the best entertainment we've ever had....especially in the winter.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sister in law just made some slice and bake sugar cookies...but sprinkled chopped up cherries on top of half of them, chopped up M&M's on the other. YUM!! Hot and fresh from the oven. I. Must.Control.Myself.





No fair posting stuff like that....tempting us and not sharing....damn, at least a picture...we can pretend to smell them and eat them....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's a picture of our pool table...


----------



## Smilebong (Apr 14, 2014)

Gracie said:


> It's legal if there is food served. Ma and Dad had a bar, cafe and liquor store. 3 buildings..all connected via a door to each. Therefore, children COULD go in the bar. Which I did. Which is why you never..and I mean NEVER want to play pool with me. Ever. No. Never. Trust me



Ha.  I was a geek in high school. My Dad raised beagles and played billiards competitively all over the east coast.  Hence I spent many weekends out training beagles or practicing billiards.  That is not the same as pool, but similar enough.  Billiards has no pockets.  And Dad only played 3 cushion where you have to bank 3 times each turn.  So I got to college and pool was the game. Being the engineering nerd I was, no one ever asked me to play in the Student Union. Once, someone did, and I cleaned the table on my first turn.  Then all of a sudden everyone wanted me as their partner.  Pool is fairly easy compared to billiards.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Here's a picture of our pool table...





Serious pool shark!!!  Pool table is in a living room environment.  Danger, Will Robinson, Danger!! [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION], beware!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

Smilebong said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > It's legal if there is food served. Ma and Dad had a bar, cafe and liquor store. 3 buildings..all connected via a door to each. Therefore, children COULD go in the bar. Which I did. Which is why you never..and I mean NEVER want to play pool with me. Ever. No. Never. Trust me
> ...





You keep comin here with avis like this:







And we may have to duct-tape you to this thread forever!!!  Cheers!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Sister in law just made some slice and bake sugar cookies...but sprinkled chopped up cherries on top of half of them, chopped up M&M's on the other. YUM!! Hot and fresh from the oven. I. Must.Control.Myself.
> ...



But those pretend calories still show up on the bathroom scale!


----------



## pacer (Apr 14, 2014)

Good afternoon, Stats.  How are you?  On behalf of all the patrons of Cheers, here is a basket of Easter eggs and a basket of assorted chocolates and wine, for you and the little princess.  Naturally, the wine is for you.    And today being your mother's birthday, I'll buy you a drink and I will have whatever you're having.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a picture of our pool table...
> ...




No, no....that is our game room....we have a big screen TV on one wall and crazy stuff on the walls.....our living room is more sedate.....those leather chairs all recline....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Can't see the picture.....


----------



## pacer (Apr 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Nice pool table, Mertex.  I have been known to play a mean game of pool myself.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 14, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




I love it.....remember my dad used to love it too, although we didn't have a pool table when I was little.....always knew it was a neat game and when I started playing, I got hooked.


----------



## pacer (Apr 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


You must be a darn good pool player.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

Guten Abend, sweet people!!!


----------



## pacer (Apr 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Guten Abend, sweet people!!!


Good evening, Stats.  Looks like a very interesting drink.  I'll have one of those.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Guten Abend, sweet people!!!
> ...




ok!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2014)

Boy, that's a lot of yellow and green in the last four posts!!!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 14, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




How did you find out?  Have you been spying.....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 14, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...




I do pretty good...I've gotten so much better on my bank shots...sometimes I amaze myself...thinking it would be a fluke if I made it, but then I do.  But both my husband and I really enjoy it, and it's easy to entertain guests, especially if they like to play pool, too.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 15, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good drink for a spring snowstorm? (No vodka, please, I prefer whiskey.)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Can anyone recommend a good drink for a spring snowstorm? (No vodka, please, I prefer whiskey.)




Ah, a woman after my own heart!


Whiskey sour!!


----------



## Grandma (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes - a whiskey sour! Thank you!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

Drink up, enjoy. It's noon here, I need to get to work. Back on later!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I thank you all for the neat toast that you did with me, others can feel free to join, but it's after 02:30 am here and I have a heavy work week ahead, so over and out and till the next.
> [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION] - the bridge belongs to you!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I thank you all for the neat toast that you did with me, others can feel free to join, but it's after 02:30 am here and I have a heavy work week ahead, so over and out and till the next.
> > [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION] - the bridge belongs to you!


----------



## kiwiman127 (Apr 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Ah, one of my favorite cocktails while catching rays at Paradise Beach, Cozumel and  I'm checking some fine feminine bodies in thongs while my wife is off shopping at the gift store.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 15, 2014)

Thought I'd lighten things up this morning.....Good morning everyone...having a great day?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Thought I'd lighten things up this morning.....Good morning everyone...having a great day?






bwaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I need to ass you a question....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...




Had it the first time at a soiree after a performance, a friend simply put it in my hand and told me taste it. I liked it! And the next 3, too!!!


----------



## pacer (Apr 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Thought I'd lighten things up this morning.....Good morning everyone...having a great day?


Good afternoon Mertex and Stats.  Love the pic.


----------



## pacer (Apr 15, 2014)

Just popped in to say good night.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 15, 2014)

pacer said:


> Just popped in to say good night.




Well, goodnight.....seems like the day went pretty fast...from good morning to good night...where is everybody?


----------



## pacer (Apr 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Just popped in to say good night.
> ...


I don't know.  The place is pretty quiet.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 15, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...




I was pretty busy.....but nobody else was posting here....oh well, see ya tomorrow.


----------



## pacer (Apr 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I haven't seen Stats in here all day.  Anyway, see you tomorrow, Mertex.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 15, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...




I think he had to work or something....or maybe he's sleeping....you know it's night time in Germany by now....


----------



## pacer (Apr 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Yes, I realize that but he is still logged onto this website.  When he leaves for the night, he normally logs off.  He might still pop in.


----------



## pacer (Apr 15, 2014)

Spoke to soon.  Just realized he's logged off...gone for the night.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## MarcATL (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 16, 2014)

pacer said:


> Spoke to soon.  Just realized he's logged off...gone for the night.




I never really officially log out. I just close the browser and drift off to bed and I think about an hour later, USMB automatically logs me out.... lazy Stat, lazy Stat!!!


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

In keeping with the spirit of Hump Day, Stats, I'd like _Sex in the Driveway_.  

Ingredients:

1oz Blue Curacao
1oz Peach Shcnapps
2oz vodka (preferably citrus)
Fill the rest up with Sprite

Pour ingrédients into an ice filled collins glass and stir that puppy. Garnish with some sort of citrus fruit, or nothing, it&#8217;s up to you. Enjoy.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 16, 2014)

Okay Everybody......*DON'T*







*I'm just a little beat from all that grocery shopping.....dayum.....don't know why we need so much food and junk and stuff......*


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *I'm just a little beat from all that grocery shopping.....dayum.....don't know why we need so much food and junk and stuff......*


Be thankful you got your groceries today.  Tomorrow the stores will be packed.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 16, 2014)

Now this is worth watching in my opinion!

Watch 'Kids React To' Odd Black Bricks, Formerly Known As Walkmans


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 16, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Now this is worth watching in my opinion!
> 
> Watch 'Kids React To' Odd Black Bricks, Formerly Known As Walkmans



Well, that just makes me feel old as hell. Walkman's were the thing to have when I was younger.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 16, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Now this is worth watching in my opinion!
> ...



Bet you would have felt that way about the technology that was around when I was growing up! 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J70R0t9PA0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J70R0t9PA0[/ame]


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

With all the slim line technology over the past decade, the cassette player really does look antiquated.  Had to laugh at the girl who figured out how to work the cassette player and said, "It's working, I feel so accomplished."


----------



## pacer (Apr 16, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Bet you would have felt that way about the technology that was around when I was growing up!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J70R0t9PA0


Brings back great memories.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 16, 2014)

pacer said:


> With all the slim line technology over the past decade, the cassette player really does look antiquated.  Had to laugh at the girl who figured out how to work the cassette player and said, "It's working, I feel so accomplished."



My latest phone is even slimmer than the one in that video. It is about half the thickness of the iPhone.


----------



## pacer (Apr 17, 2014)

Good afternoon.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-diB65scQU&feature=player_detailpage]Bobby McFerrin - Don't Worry Be Happy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 17, 2014)

Yo Adrian....know what I mean? Drinks are on me tonite, ya know


----------



## pacer (Apr 17, 2014)

Very generous of you cereal.  Thank you. I gather Adrian is the bartender?  Well, I had 'sex in the driveway' the other night; I think I'll try the 'After Sex' drink.   

"After Sex" Drink Recipe:

1 1/2 shots vodka;
1/2 shot banana liqueur;
3 1/2 shots orange juice;
1/2 shot grenadine.

In a shaker fill with ice, vodka, banana liqueur and orange juice. Shake it up really good to get all the ingredients to mix up well. Pour your cocktail into a hurricane glass and top with grenadine.


----------



## pacer (Apr 17, 2014)

Mmmmm...Looks good.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mmmmm...Looks good.




I'm stealin it!!!!


Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Yo Adrian....know what I mean? Drinks are on me tonite, ya know





omg...








You NEED a drink, CK!!!!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 17, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > *I'm just a little beat from all that grocery shopping.....dayum.....don't know why we need so much food and junk and stuff......*
> ...




I figured as much....wonder why they have to buy more food just before a Holiday?  I was just getting ordinary stuff....


----------



## pacer (Apr 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I went to the grocery store this morning and the place was packed.  I only had a few things to get so I was in and out pretty quickly.  I expect Saturday will be the same since Sunday is Easter and everything will be closed, again.


----------



## pacer (Apr 17, 2014)

What kind of drink do you like, Mertex?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 17, 2014)

pacer said:


> What kind of drink do you like, Mertex?



Anything with alcohol that ends up with her and [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] under the pool table!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 17, 2014)

pacer said:


> What kind of drink do you like, Mertex?





Margarita on the rocks with salt on the rim and a slice of lime.......

Thanks, Pacer, I guess Stat just lets you run the place so he can run around?  ....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

Afternoon, folks!

Been busy all morning helping SIL pack stuff and divide other stuff that she wants to sell at the yard sale, stuff she wants to keep, stuff she wants to give to friends, etc. She is a hoarder, and I am shocked at how much more crap she has stashed in her room than I was aware of. omg. What a mess!
Anyway...I also go a really great call today from a gal interested in their room. She has a little schitzsu...or however it is spelled...and I said that would be fine as long as it isn't a yapper when she is not home. She is going to school and has a job as well, so I have to see how long this pooch is going to be left unattended before I say yes to her. However, she sounds perfect, personality wise!

Keep yer fingers crossed she is going to be our new roomie.


----------



## pacer (Apr 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of drink do you like, Mertex?
> ...


Adrian is bartending and Cereal is buying.  I'm the floor sweeper.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Afternoon, folks!
> 
> Been busy all morning helping SIL pack stuff and divide other stuff that she wants to sell at the yard sale, stuff she wants to keep, stuff she wants to give to friends, etc. She is a hoarder, and I am shocked at how much more crap she has stashed in her room than I was aware of. omg. What a mess!
> Anyway...I also go a really great call today from a gal interested in their room. She has a little schitzsu...or however it is spelled...and I said that would be fine as long as it isn't a yapper when she is not home. She is going to school and has a job as well, so I have to see how long this pooch is going to be left unattended before I say yes to her. However, she sounds perfect, personality wise!
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 17, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



I thought that you were barmaid, cook and bottle washer?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

I need new glasses....I thought the word cook was something else and my mouth flopped open in surprise. 

Actually..my eyes ARE getting really bad. Everything is always so damn blurry.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I need new glasses....I thought the word cook was something else and my mouth flopped open in surprise.
> 
> Actually..my eyes ARE getting really bad. Everything is always so damn blurry.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

Hold down CNTRL, Scroll UP with mouse...bigger letters. Yeah. I think I will do that now.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

Ohyeah. MUCH better!


----------



## pacer (Apr 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Margarita on the rocks with salt on the rim and a slice of lime.......


Here is your Margarita, Mertex.  Enjoy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I need new glasses....I thought the word cook was something else and my mouth flopped open in surprise.
> 
> Actually..my eyes ARE getting really bad. Everything is always so damn blurry.




I do love a woman with imagination!!!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

That looks sooooo refreshing!

But I want a mai tai with an  umbrella poking out of it. And some sand. And a beach chair.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...




Best damned floorsweeper in the entire Alpha Quadrant. Inexpendible.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> That looks sooooo refreshing!
> 
> But I want a mai tai with an  umbrella poking out of it. And some sand. And a beach chair.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Here, [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION], 

one for you, one for me:


----------



## pacer (Apr 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Thank you, Stats!


----------



## pacer (Apr 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > That looks sooooo refreshing!
> ...


And one for me, unless you guys want to be alone.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Hold down CNTRL, Scroll UP with mouse...bigger letters. Yeah. I think I will do that now.




I bet some men wish they had that scroll UP function for a couple of other things in life, like, uh, a bigger bank account...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





Definitely join us, Menage a Mai Tai!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

Sweet peeples, I hate to rep and run, but I have not just one, but rather, two important concerts in two different cities, so, with that in mind, I am now going to zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz but will be on on Friday evening most definitely.

Wishing you all a lot of fun - whip it up in here, y'all!!!!

And here's a totally reverent cheer to Eastertide!  Happy Easter holidays, y'all!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Afternoon, folks!
> 
> Been busy all morning helping SIL pack stuff and divide other stuff that she wants to sell at the yard sale, stuff she wants to keep, stuff she wants to give to friends, etc. She is a hoarder, and I am shocked at how much more crap she has stashed in her room than I was aware of. omg. What a mess!
> Anyway...I also go a really great call today from a gal interested in their room. She has a little schitzsu...or however it is spelled...and I said that would be fine as long as it isn't a yapper when she is not home. She is going to school and has a job as well, so I have to see how long this pooch is going to be left unattended before I say yes to her. However, she sounds perfect, personality wise!
> ...



Sounds exciting, Hope it works.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

That looks scrumptious, Stat! And we don't need to be alone, lol. All are welcome! Grab a mai tai and pull up some sand!


----------



## pacer (Apr 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sweet peeples, I hate to rep and run, but I have not just one, but rather, two important concerts in two different cities, so, with that in mind, I am now going to zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz but will be on on Friday evening most definitely.
> 
> Wishing you all a lot of fun - whip it up in here, y'all!!!!
> 
> And here's a totally reverent cheer to Eastertide!  Happy Easter holidays, y'all!!


Likewise, Stats, a wonderful Easter weekend to you and your family.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of drink do you like, Mertex?
> ...





He's the only one around here who likes to take a tumble.....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Afternoon, folks!
> 
> Been busy all morning helping SIL pack stuff and divide other stuff that she wants to sell at the yard sale, stuff she wants to keep, stuff she wants to give to friends, etc. She is a hoarder, and I am shocked at how much more crap she has stashed in her room than I was aware of. omg. What a mess!
> Anyway...I also go a really great call today from a gal interested in their room. She has a little schitzsu...or however it is spelled...and I said that would be fine as long as it isn't a yapper when she is not home. She is going to school and has a job as well, so I have to see how long this pooch is going to be left unattended before I say yes to her. However, she sounds perfect, personality wise!
> ...





She sounds pretty good Gracie.....maybe he won't bark while she's gone, if you're friendly to him/her.....those dogs are so cute.


----------



## pacer (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

*HEY EVERYBODY:
*


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

pacer said:


>





*Pacer, you shouldn't be asking CK to pay up....he'll just deduct his tab from the rent Cheers pays him, to have this bar on his property.....I believe Stat will end up owing him money*


----------



## pacer (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

pacer said:


> Oh!




Stat better hurry and pay up.....the rent may go up if he doesn't....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Oh!
> ...





The RENT IS TOO DAMN HIGH!!!!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...




I know....but you're charging a lot for the drinks, so don't complain.....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)

Mornin' folks!

Another cold foggy day here. 
But...tis Friday and tomorrow is yard salin' day so I plan to go with hubby this time and see if I can score a dusty picaso hidden in a barn somewhere.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Mornin' folks!
> 
> Another cold foggy day here.
> But...tis Friday and tomorrow is yard salin' day so I plan to go with hubby this time and see if I can score a dusty picaso hidden in a barn somewhere.




Hi Gracie!!!


Hi Mertex!!!


Hi Pacer!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 18, 2014)

Back later, guys, off to my workout. Ciao. Enjoy your Friday!


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 18, 2014)

Little help here.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Little help here.




Er, that kitty needs to be in my Cat Lover's thread.....



...................................


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Little help here.
> ...



Take it it's yours.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...




I did....thank you.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 19, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Little help here.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 19, 2014)

Happy Easter, all!

And Happy 420 Day, too!


----------



## pacer (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm off to the kitchen.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 20, 2014)

For those of us who celebrate it... a very Happy Easter.

Rather than the usual ham, or lamb, the wife is making Turkey Dinner for 12.

Our entire household were sick as dogs on Christmas and for weeks beyond, with some sort of serious and recurring flu-bug, and nobody was able to enjoy the Bird in December.

With turkey on-sale at the local Chicago-area grocery chain (Jewel), for $.88/lb, the wife decided to change things up, and chase away the Ghost of Christmas Dinner Past.

It's a bright, sunny and (for Chicago-land, this time of year) warm Sunday.

Cheers to everyone, on such a holiday weekend !


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 20, 2014)

Have a great Easter everyone!! We will be dyeing eggs and doing a Easter egg hunt. In the 60's and beautiful weather. Enjoy!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 20, 2014)

Hope you all are having a great Easter Sunday. Here the weather has been picture-perfect, the prettiest Sunday I can remember in a long time. My little princess Statalina got a Scooter and a Badminton Set from Papa and so we spent many hours outside doing sports activities. We also ended up at an Easter Bazaar (kind of like a mini Coney Island) and she rode the rides until I got dizzy. She is growing up so fast and developing her mental skills at an amazing rate. Nothing in the world compares to the blessing of being a parent. What a joy!

So, enjoy your Easter Sunday. I will be back on later after she goes to sleep. Right now we are enjoying a Scooby Doo film!!! Haunted Castle, haunted Castle!!!!  Ghosts!!!  Ghosts!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 20, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> For those of us who celebrate it... a very Happy Easter.
> 
> Rather than the usual ham, or lamb, the wife is making Turkey Dinner for 12.
> 
> ...




Wishing you and your family a very, very Happy Eastertide and am thrilled that you stopped by, you are always welcome in Cheers!!  Hey, can you also bartend???


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> "..._Hey, can you also bartend_???"


Yeah, but I'm not very good at it...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 20, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > "..._Hey, can you also bartend_???"
> ...



It'll do in a pinch!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 20, 2014)

Ahhh.....







Time to kick back...


----------



## kiwiman127 (Apr 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Being a good bartender isn't necessarily how great you poor your drinks , how you interact with the patrons also plays a big role too!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 20, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Ok, yer drafted, too. I'll take care of the babes doing the lap dances whilst you two gents pour the drinks. Shaken, not stirred....


----------



## pacer (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 20, 2014)

pacer said:


> Oops!




Vutt?!?!?!?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 20, 2014)

Ok, carry on, carouse throughout the night, have a knock-down, drag-out, bang-em-up bachanalian feast.

It's about 01:30 here, time to retire to the Statalicious chambers and zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......................

till tomorrow (which is already today here, Oh, I do love time/space paradoxes!!!).


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 20, 2014)

Here have one on me everybody.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 21, 2014)

Good Morning Everyone.

In honor of the Marathon today I will have a Sam 26.2 please.


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)

Good morning, Diana.  Enjoy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> In honor of the Marathon today I will have a Sam 26.2 please.




 [MENTION=45679]Diana1180[/MENTION]

Game on!!!








Glad you found Cheers!, we are very friendly here!!!


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you very much gentlemen.

And due to the marathon, traffic was horrible this morning lol.

I will be tracking a few of my family members who are running again this year.

I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> In honor of the Marathon today I will have a Sam 26.2 please.


We're giving away Boston Marathon t-shirts and hats today.  We have them in grey or blue.  Which do you prefer?


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 21, 2014)

pacer said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning Everyone.
> ...



Blue would look so much better on me.

Thank you!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...




With a face as friendly and as pretty as yours, I would imagine that any color will look good. Big thumbs up!!


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> With a face as friendly and as pretty as yours, I would imagine that any color will look good. Big thumbs up!!



Aww thank you.  Always nice to be complimented first thing in the morning.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > With a face as friendly and as pretty as yours, I would imagine that any color will look good. Big thumbs up!!
> ...




Let the positive energy give you a kick-start into your day.


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)

Here is a hat to go with your t-shirt, Diana.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 21, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> In honor of the Marathon today I will have a Sam 26.2 please.




My prayers that everything will go just fine....we don't want any more surprises...


----------



## Mertex (Apr 21, 2014)

pacer said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning Everyone.
> ...





I'll take a blue one....too....


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 21, 2014)

pacer said:


> Here is a hat to go with your t-shirt, Diana.



Thank you pacer.  

Ok, got the shirt..got the hat.

You guys joining me in the cheering section?

Grab some signs to wave around.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 21, 2014)

I'll have to go have my breakfast now.....but just wanted to pop in and say:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

So, my daughter and I are going to do more scootering now. She got a scooter for Easter and is so attached to it, I really thought she was going to put it in her bed last night. lol....

Imagine a 7 year old Statalina princess scootering alone with a 50 year old brute of a daddy running behind her, with the family dog running next to him on the line, a 50 year old brute who is thanking G-d that all that sprinting is not giving him a heart attack...






back later.

Hey, Pacer, did you get the note to order the cheerleaders for tonight's wet-t-shirt contest???


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 21, 2014)

lol..I am sure that brute of a daddy looks adorable running after his 7 year old princess.

My princess is 15 and just wanted iTunes cards.

I miss the 7 year old lol.



Can I be a judge for the contest?  Totally straight but you men might need some help focusing.


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Can I be a judge for the contest?  Totally straight but you men might need some help focusing.


Okay, Diana, you've been appointed a judge and this afternoon, we're having a swimsuit contest.  Here are the contestants.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hm...this will not be easy.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 21, 2014)

wait..is this a swimsuit competition...or a wet t-shirt contest ?

I need to know what I am judging here lol.


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> wait..is this a swimsuit competition...or a wet t-shirt contest ?
> 
> I need to know what I am judging here lol.


This afternoon is the swimsuit competition and tonight is the wet t-shirt.


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)

Take your time. Stats isn't here yet and he is one of the judges.  I pick the first, third, and fourth from the right.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 21, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a hat to go with your t-shirt, Diana.
> ...




You bet....from a distance, you know...


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 21, 2014)

pacer said:


> Take your time. Stats isn't here yet and he is one of the judges.  I pick the first, third, and fourth from the right.



Left to right. 1, 7,8 and 9. 

I would never be a good judge lol. 

I am leaning toward the first one on the right. She is gorgeous.


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Take your time. Stats isn't here yet and he is one of the judges.  I pick the first, third, and fourth from the right.
> ...


Just to be clear, my picks are, from left to right, 7, 8, and 10.  I agree, Diana, the first one on the right is gorgeous; so is the 3rd girl from the right.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 21, 2014)

pacer said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Narrowed it down...8 and 10.

I miscounted the number of girls in my first round.


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> lol..I am sure that brute of a daddy looks adorable running after his 7 year old princess.
> 
> My princess is 15 and just wanted iTunes cards.
> 
> ...



I am dreading the day in about 7 years when my little Princess comes home and tries something like "Papa, this is Ronny, we are going up to my bedroom".... over my dead body.


With great joy in my heart I can report to you that the run did not kill me, but it did jar my memory vis-a-vis a number of really creative polish swear-words that I let out so that little Miss Statalina would have no idea what the hell I was saying!!

And a freak thing happened: we ended up at the corporate HQ for Deutsche Telekom, where they have a nice plaza where people like to ride bikes or scooters and such and we were having a grand time and then the rain came literally out of no where. Hailstones came down. So, we got out of there and just one block away, no rain at all. We must have been directly at the edge of a rain-zone. Wild.

Little Miss Statalina blow-dryed her own hair for the first time tonight after her shower. It took a little longer, but the look of triumph on her face after having done it was really worth the wait.

These are the moments that turn a Brute daddy type into jello...  or pudding...


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 21, 2014)

pacer said:


>



oooh a bartender with skillz.


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)

Well, I'm going to have a beer with you, Diana.  Stats' vote would not change the outcome of the competition so 8 and 10 are the winners.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 21, 2014)

pacer said:


> Well, I'm going to have a beer with you, Diana.  Stats' vote would not change the outcome of the competition so 8 and 10 are the winners.



Awesome...I am staahving though so we need to order some wings.

Pull up a seat mister...lets chat over beer and wings.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

Stats is putting little Miss Statalina to bed and will then later check out these cheerleaders....


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm actually a miss; I just pretend to be a mister.  Chicken wings it is.  I'm buying.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 21, 2014)

pacer said:


> I'm actually a miss; I just pretend to be a mister.  Chicken wings it is.  I'm buying.



Miss or mister...doesnt matter.  Cant go wrong with good beer, good food and good company.


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)

Here we go.    Yum yum!


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 21, 2014)

ooooh those look good.

So what are you going to eat? lol


----------



## Jughead (Apr 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning Everyone.
> ...



Meb Keflezighi (American) was the men's winner, and Rita Jeptoo (Kenyan) was the women's winner.


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> ooooh those look good.
> 
> So what are you going to eat? lol


  I'm not really hungry.  I'm enjoying watching the bar tricks.


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)

When is the wet t-shirt contest supposed to start, Stats?


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

pacer said:


> When is the wet t-shirt contest supposed to start, Stats?




Now!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

pacer said:


>




lol....


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

computer: working, working...


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 21, 2014)

I can't figure out how the heck to post pictures!!


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)

Right click on the pic

Go to properties

Copy the URL address

Click on 'insert image' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 icon

And paste

or you can type the opening and closing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 codes.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)

Click the little moutain icon thingy...then insert the url to where the pic is.


----------



## pacer (Apr 21, 2014)

Oops!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> I can't figure out how the heck to post pictures!!



There is an "insert image" symbol in the message box, you just paste in the http of a pic you want to insert.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

See, Diana, everyone wants to help you!

Now, let's all get drunk and tear this place up!!!!


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> See, Diana, everyone wants to help you!
> 
> Now, let's all get drunk and tear this place up!!!!



Lol. You are all so nice.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 21, 2014)

Those other wet t-shirt photos were not acceptable. Too much nip.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Those other wet t-shirt photos were not acceptable. Too much nip.





Dangnabbit!!!


----------



## Grandma (Apr 22, 2014)

*walks in carrying a large Starbucks cup*

I'm doing coffee for now, still waking up. 

How's your wet t-shirt contest going?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Grandma said:


> *walks in carrying a large Starbucks cup*
> 
> I'm doing coffee for now, still waking up.
> 
> How's your wet t-shirt contest going?




Ok!


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 22, 2014)

Morning kids.

Who has the coffee.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 22, 2014)

ok, tried attaching a picture and i think it was a FAIL.


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Here you go, Diana.  Fresh coffee.


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Give me the URL address, Diana, I'll try posting it.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you pacer...you're the best.

Keep it comin'


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)

It looks like it's going to be a great day.....the sun is out, so I'll take advantage of it and try and do some good work....

Don't drink too much, those of you who wish to remain in here.....

But everyone;


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> ok, tried attaching a picture and i think it was a FAIL.



  [MENTION=45679]Diana1180[/MENTION]

Diana, if I may ask, with which browser are you logging into USMB? For the Opera browser does some strange things with links. Chrome, Firefox and Safari are ok.

Make sure the link you want to insert is a true pic link (usually ends in .jpg or .gif or .png) and not the link for the website overall. To make sure of this, you can right click on the pic you want (if it is from a website) and then click on "copy graphic URL" or a sentence similar to that. That link then goes into the box that appears when you click on the "insert image" icon in our editor here in USMB. If you are using Opera - it already has "http://" in the box and if you copy the link directly in without highlighting what Opera already has in the box, then http:// will show up twice and make the link invalid.

Make sure your cursor is clicked where you want the pic to land within the posting - that is an important detail.

If you are talking about uploading a pic from your computer instead of linking to a pic already in the net, there is a different procedure for that.

Hope this info helps.


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

The pic is at this link, Stats.  

See Tim Blog: This Is What I Looked Like When I Showed Up To Work Today


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 22, 2014)

pacer said:


> The pic is at this link, Stats.
> 
> See Tim Blog: This Is What I Looked Like When I Showed Up To Work Today



I was kind of a late entry into the wet tshirt contest so it is a moot point now.


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

No, we haven't picked a winner yet.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 22, 2014)

pacer said:


> No, we haven't picked a winner yet.



Whoa...while I am sure those are fun to play with....how do they not have back problems??

Those can tbe real..halloween costume? lol


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh, they just take them off at night.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > No, we haven't picked a winner yet.
> ...




Well, I could always massage their sore backs, now.

But I must admit, that is just a little too much of the "glory", even for me.

Whoa.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > The pic is at this link, Stats.
> ...




omg....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

An old buddy of mine once said,

"Women are like dogs.

When they're young, they're pointers.

And then they're old, they're setters."


Now, I'm just quoting an old acquaintance, so don't  me!!!


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Well, I'm all coffee'd out.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> An old buddy of mine once said,
> 
> "Women are like dogs.
> 
> ...



No, there is some truth to this.

Gravity doesnt work in our favor as we get older.

I am only 36 and should own stock in push up bras.


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

I forgot.  You are new to Cheers, Diana, so you are entitled to one drink on the house.  What will it be?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > An old buddy of mine once said,
> ...




I would just like to point out in my mild mannered way that when a woman is doing, äääh, gymnastics with a man, say, ääähm, in a bed, and she is on top of him and very vertical, then it doesn't matter if they are pointers or setters, they are just plain old wonderful, the way G-d made them to be. And they find their target.

Once again, proof that it's all a matter of perspective.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 22, 2014)

pacer said:


> I forgot.  You are new to Cheers, Diana, so you are entitled to one drink on the house.  What will it be?



Actually I did post in here back on 3/11 ... have been watching the thread but not posting.  Which is what I tend to do on this site anyway.

But you got the last round of wings and beer..my turn.

I will have a Bass with a splash of lemonade in it.

What can I get you...


----------



## Shaitra (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi everyone!  It's been a busy day today.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



lol..I think woman care more about it than the men.  We see all our flaws that men dont.


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot.  You are new to Cheers, Diana, so you are entitled to one drink on the house.  What will it be?
> ...


I'll have a Bass too. Never tried it before.


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Shaitra said:


> Hi everyone!  It's been a busy day today.


Hello, Shaitra.  How are you?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Shaitra said:


> Hi everyone!  It's been a busy day today.




Hello, Shaitra. Welcome to Cheers!

What'll it be today? Beer, wine, hard liquor?


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 22, 2014)

Shaitra said:


> Hi everyone!  It's been a busy day today.



Well now you can relax...pull up a stool.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Romulan Ale for everyone!!!!








(If yer not staggering out of the place after than one, then we move on to Klingon Bloodwine!!)


----------



## Shaitra (Apr 22, 2014)

pacer said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone!  It's been a busy day today.
> ...



Hi Pacer, I'm doing well.  



Statistikhengst said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone!  It's been a busy day today.
> ...



Hi Statistikhengst, I'll take a Jack and diet coke please.



Diana1180 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone!  It's been a busy day today.
> ...



Gladly!  Been on my feet most of the morning doing some inspections for work.


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Shaitra said:


> Been on my feet most of the morning doing some inspections for work.


Sounds like interesting work.  What kind of inspections do you do?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Shaitra said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Shaitra said:
> ...



Alrighty, then!


----------



## Shaitra (Apr 22, 2014)

Awww, the drink definitely hits the spot!  

Pacer, I was over at our other building inspection some fabricated parts that will be used to rebuild a crane.


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

How interesting.  Welcome to Cheers.  I don't recall you being here before.  First drink is on the house.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

pacer said:


> How interesting.  Welcome to Cheers.  I don't recall you being here before.  First drink is on the house.




You do realize that by being so kind to our guests, I'm doubling your paycheck and also your holiday time, right?


----------



## Shaitra (Apr 22, 2014)

Actually, I have been in here before, but it's been a few weeks.  Life has been keeping me pretty busy lately.


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > How interesting.  Welcome to Cheers.  I don't recall you being here before.  First drink is on the house.
> ...


  Thank you, Stats.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Of course, you know I didn't mean it. Now, back to work!!!








_(I am soooo cruel)_


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Shaitra said:


> Actually, I have been in here before, but it's been a few weeks.  Life has been keeping me pretty busy lately.


Well, the drink is on the house, anyway.  A little bit of high-test is good for the kidneys.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Shaitra said:


> Actually, I have been in here before, but it's been a few weeks.  Life has been keeping me pretty busy lately.




Aren't you the member who wrote on a number of threads something like "thank you for the information", or something like that???


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


I was only joking too.  That's why I was laughing.  It reminded me of the segment of Ebenezer Scrooge when Ebenezer says to his made maid he's going to double or triple her salary and she thought he lost his marbles.


----------



## Shaitra (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't think so Stats.  At least I don't remember thanking anyone for information.


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

We need some music in here.  What would you like to hear, Shaitra?  Diana?


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 22, 2014)

pacer said:


> We need some music in here.  What would you like to hear, Shaitra?  Diana?



Hm..I am not picky.

ACDC, Metallica, Bob marley, Journey, Fleetwood Mac, Top 40...?

Showtunes? lol


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

I love this song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qbvXNgVbzk&feature=player_detailpage]bob marley-i can see clearly now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 22, 2014)

pacer said:


> I love this song:
> 
> bob marley-i can see clearly now - YouTube



You cant beat Bob Marley.

He just puts you in the mood.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Shaitra said:


> I don't think so Stats.  At least I don't remember thanking anyone for information.




Ok, sorry I mixed you up with someone else.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

I was not aware you were so talented, Stats.  Lovely singing.

https://soundcloud.com/statistikhengst/quilter-go-lovely-rose


----------



## Shaitra (Apr 22, 2014)

pacer said:


> I was not aware you were so talented, Stats.  Lovely singing.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/statistikhengst/quilter-go-lovely-rose



Wow, you have a beautiful voice Stats!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2014)

Dayum, Stat! I knew you taught singing but never heard your voice until now. Beautiful!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 22, 2014)

That was beautiful Stat!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 22, 2014)

Speaking of Bob Marley, here's my favorite of his and a cool video too:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RY_NQZyBc3g]Bob Marley - Three Little Birds - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Cool!!!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2014)

I love all Bob's songs. But I also like Burning Spear.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Still listening to it...


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2014)

I played that CD when I was managing a tourist trap beach store down at the waterfront. Playing reggae makes customers bounce and move to the music...and open their wallets.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2014)

This one is my fav song of any he did (first song). Bought the CD in Maui the last time I was there, at a yard sale.
THIS one made the customers glide all over the floor, bob heads, hang out in front of the store and do little dances. Gosh, I miss those times. It was a blast.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I played that CD when I was managing a tourist trap beach store down at the waterfront. Playing reggae makes customers bounce and move to the music...and open their wallets.



Thank you for posting these clips...takes me back a way!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 22, 2014)

So Oma sent me a Milka Oreo. I thought Oh shit...but it's actually delicious. Milka and Ritter Sport...the best chocolate in da world!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> So Oma sent me a Milka Oreo. I thought Oh shit...but it's actually delicious. Milka and Ritter Sport...the best chocolate in da world!




Gute Oma, gute Oma!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> This one is my fav song of any he did (first song). Bought the CD in Maui the last time I was there, at a yard sale.
> THIS one made the customers glide all over the floor, bob heads, hang out in front of the store and do little dances. Gosh, I miss those times. It was a blast.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbtP2xHSGV8&list=PLOjNTgOQFzSULELP-9S3Fra75t6uT1QaW



This is awesome. I am dancing in my bedroom right now. lol...


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 22, 2014)

Oma always sends the new bars that come out. Got one more Ritter Sport. Better be good.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Oma always sends the new bars that come out. Got one more Ritter Sport. Better be good.




Hmmm, Himbeer. Himmlisch gut!!!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I played that CD when I was managing a tourist trap beach store down at the waterfront. Playing reggae makes customers bounce and move to the music...and open their wallets.
> ...



Me too, hon. Makes me miss it very much. So many people....downtown on the waterfront it looked like lahaina in Maui....so busy. So much people watching. So many folks from all over the world. My reggae blasting from the store..speakers in the back, speakers in the front, people everywhere buying windchimes, beach shells, beach blankets, jewelry, tshirts with our town name on the front, bali dresses, hawaiian shirts for men, statuary, yard art, glass figurines, etc. And I am standing taller, able to shove HEAVY assed shelves of merchandise from one side of the store to the other, ring people up 3 at a time on all 3 registers, myself doing my own dance as I grabbed bags to put their goods in, and in general...having a blast. I LOVED that job. But...a year after I started she sold it and it was turned into an art gallery that lasted about 6 months. 

I miss it miss it miss it. And if I could do it again, I would open another shop but mine would NEVER be as busy as down there on the waterfront and I can't afford the rent much less to stock it. Rent for that building was $10,000.00 per month...and 5% to the city. I did $2000.00 PER DAY when I took over as manager.

Sure wish a miracle would happen and I could do that again. But...it is not meant to be. At least it was just one more experience in life that I can add to my memory collection and smile.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)

pacer said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > wait..is this a swimsuit competition...or a wet t-shirt contest ?
> ...





I pick #8 from the left.....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)

pacer said:


> Here we go.    Yum yum!




Damn, those look delicious.....I hope they're not tooooooo hot.....!

And I bet you and Diana already ate the whole damn plateful.....arghhhh......


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Morning kids.
> 
> Who has the coffee.




Cute.....(you had one too many "http://" - why it wasn't showing....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> So Oma sent me a Milka Oreo. I thought Oh shit...but it's actually delicious. Milka and Ritter Sport...the best chocolate in da world!



I haven't seen those....Ritter Sport are one of my favorites....I'm going to have to look for them, they look good....


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ok. So finally had a chance to listen to Stats post. 

I could listen to you for hours. Amazing.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2014)

Slides coffee to Diana


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Slides coffee to Diana



Thank you lol

I was just thinking I needed one.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

we just need to mix whiskey into it!!!


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> we just need to mix whiskey into it!!!



I prefer some baileys. ;-)


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I pick #8 from the left.....


You have to pick two girls, Mertex.  There is a first and second prize.  Diana and I picked the 8th and 10th girl from the left.  Stats will determine the winner.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I pick #8 from the left.....
> ...




I had already picked #8 (from the left).....but 2nd place would be #7 from the left.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm going with number 1 because her body size is similar to mine. Or was, lol. Still...she has some meat on her and I think a bit of curve is better than being a stick.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2014)

1 and 10.


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Oops!


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Okay, we have a tie.  Stats will have to break the tie.

3 No. 08
3 No. 10
1 No. 07
1 No. 01


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh, goody, goody....


looking, looking.... wait....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

No. 1: 08
No. 2: 10
No. 3: 3


YESSSSSSS!!!!!!


LOL


I now need to consult with my mega-women in bathing suits- Cabal assistent:
 [MENTION=45679]Diana1180[/MENTION]

Why you say???


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> No. 1: 08
> No. 2: 10
> No. 3: 3
> 
> ...


Well, now we have:

4 for No. 08
4 for No. 10
1 for No. 07
1 for No. 03
1 for No. 01

Someone has to break the tie.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2014)

So, there are TWO winning girls? I'm confused.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 22, 2014)

Number 8


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Erase.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Number 8 will definitely be in the top two. Such a beautiful, ROUND number.


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Wolfsister has to pick two girls.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2014)

1 is a good number too. And adding 0 to it makes it more double interesting.

So there. Pfffffffffffft.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

pacer said:


> Wolfsister has to pick two girls.




It's all up to you, Wolfsister, the pressure is on!!!


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> No. 1: 08
> No. 2: 10
> No. 3: 3
> 
> ...



I think #10 is gorgeous and has a nice body.

I would vote for her.

With # 8 being runner up.

But those were the two i picked originally and wouldnt want anyone to thinkthis is rigged.


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> I think #10 is gorgeous and has a nice body.
> 
> I would vote for her.
> 
> ...


I agree, No. 10 is gorgeous.  We're waiting for Wolfsister to pick another girl.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

No. 8 all that way.

Tikkun Olam, baby.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > No. 1: 08
> ...





lol.....


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister has to pick two girls.
> ...



#10 is my second pick-I think she should win it all.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

So, sweet peoples, it is 02:18 here in GMT +1 Land and I see my bed waving hello to me.

Have lots of fun, drink lots of great stuff and I will see you at the morrow!!!


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks, Stats.  Have a great night.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> So, sweet peoples, it is 02:18 here in GMT +1 Land and I see my bed waving hello to me.
> 
> Have lots of fun, drink lots of great stuff and I will see you at the morrow!!!



Dulces sueños


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> So, sweet peoples, it is 02:18 here in GMT +1 Land and I see my bed waving hello to me.
> 
> Have lots of fun, drink lots of great stuff and I will see you at the morrow!!!




*Gute Nacht*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > So, sweet peoples, it is 02:18 here in GMT +1 Land and I see my bed waving hello to me.
> ...




Danke!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > So, sweet peoples, it is 02:18 here in GMT +1 Land and I see my bed waving hello to me.
> ...



Gracias!


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

Good morning and good afternoon.


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

We can't seem to break the tie between No. 08 and No 10.  We need another judge or two.

5 for No. 10 - pacer, Stats, Diana, Mertex, Wolfsister
5 for No. 08 - pacer, Stats, Diana, Gracie, Wolfsister
1 for No. 07 - Mertex
1 for No. 01 - Gracie


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 23, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning and good afternoon.



God morning Pacer!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 23, 2014)

pacer said:


> We can't seem to break the tie between No. 08 and No 10.  We need another judge or two.
> 
> 5 for No. 10 - pacer, Stats, Diana, Mertex, Wolfsister
> 5 for No. 08 - pacer, Stats, Diana, Gracie, Wolfsister
> ...



Number 10, hands down. How did I miss this contest?


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

Pick two girls, katsteve.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 23, 2014)

I say #10. 

And #9. A lot of women can't wear red well. I look awful in red. So #9 for sure.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 23, 2014)

pacer said:


> Pick two girls, katsteve.



Number 8 is to die for.


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Pick two girls, katsteve.
> ...


Katsteve, we each picked two girls.  You have to pick another one.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Pick two girls, katsteve.
> ...




Yes!!!!  Dude, I see you and I have the same taste in the tastier sex!!!


So, it's settled, 

No. 8

and 

No. 10.

They will now report to my office immediately for their bartending training session.

Pacer, I don't want to be disturbed during this time!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning and good afternoon.




very sly, very sly!!  Got all the time zones covered.

like, like, like...


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...


*No. 10 won the first prize *and No. 08 is the runner up. Katsteve's vote had to be disqualified because he did not pick two girls.

6 for No. 10 - pacer, Stats, Diana, Mertex, Wolfsister, Grandma
5 for No. 08 - pacer, Stats, Diana, Gracie, Wolfsister
1 for No. 09 - Grandma
1 for No. 07 - Mertex
1 for No. 01 - Gracie


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

Katsteve, can you pick two girls for us so we can finalize this contest.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Oh, I am quite happy with both of them.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 23, 2014)

Good morning everyone. 

Who needs coffee. Just brewed a pot.


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh, okay.


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Who needs coffee. Just brewed a pot.


Good morning, Diana.  I'm on my third cup, already.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 23, 2014)

pacer said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone.
> ...



No work today. Took a mental day. 

I just got up not too long ago lol.


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...


Good for you.  Everyone needs a mental day off now and again.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...




Then I wish you a good day. I am just between business appointments right now and still tired from three daddy-daughter days together...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh, my rep's a palindrome right now!!


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Oh, my rep's a palindrome right now!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 29967



You're such a softie ;-)


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, my rep's a palindrome right now!!
> ...


All highly creative people are softies.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 23, 2014)

To all my drinking buddies....







I"m off to Home Depot to buy more plants/flowers for my gardens.....I'll be back...don't get drunk without me....


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 23, 2014)

pacer said:


> Pick two girls, katsteve.



8 and 10 were my picks.


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Pick two girls, katsteve.
> ...


Okay, thanks Katsteve.  So, the "official" results are:

7 for No. 10 - pacer, Stats, Diana, Mertex, Wolfsister, Grandma, Katsteve
6 for No. 08 - pacer, Stats, Diana, Gracie, Wolfsister, Katsteve
1 for No. 09 - Grandma
1 for No. 07 - Mertex
1 for No. 01 - Gracie


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

How are the girls coming along, Stats?  I'd like a Bud Light and an order of Chicken Nachos, please.


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

it's my treat today, Diana.  Order whatever you like.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

pacer said:


> How are the girls coming along, Stats?  I'd like a Bud Light and an order of Chicken Nachos, please.





Uh, eerr, uhm..... ahhh, 



BUSY!!!

(closes door, goes back to couch)


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 23, 2014)

You all will laugh. I am actually sitting in Cheers right now having a beer and nachos. 

It's a cold wet rainy day and I look like a drowned cat. But it could be worse. 

I could be at work. 

Made me think of you all lol. 

(The cheers part, not the drowned cat part)


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> You all will laugh. I am actually sitting in Cheers right now having a beer and nachos.
> 
> It's a cold wet rainy day and I look like a drowned cat. But it could be worse.
> 
> ...


Be sure to tell the bartender the tab is on me...I'm buying a round for everyone in the house.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 23, 2014)

pacer said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Er, I didn't vote for No. 10.....

I voted for #8 and #7......sorry, but it looks like you want #10 to win....


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

OOPS!

7 for No. 10 - pacer, Stats, Diana, Gracie, Wolfsister, Grandma, Katsteve
6 for No. 08 - pacer, Stats, Diana, Wolfsister, Mertex, Katsteve
1 for No. 09 - Grandma
1 for No. 07 - Mertex
1 for No. 01 - Gracie


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)

Heads up, peoples. Electrician is on his way so I will be offline for awhile. See y'all later this afternoon when he gets done messing with wires.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> You all will laugh. I am actually sitting in Cheers right now having a beer and nachos.
> 
> It's a cold wet rainy day and I look like a drowned cat. But it could be worse.
> 
> ...




Pics, or it didn't happen!!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Heads up, peoples. Electrician is on his way so I will be offline for awhile. See y'all later this afternoon when he gets done messing with wires.




I always knew you were one helluva live wire, but....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 23, 2014)

Gotta go play Bunco....it's that time of the month.....







I'll Be Bach.......as Arnold Schwarzenegger once said....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Gotta go play Bunco....it's that time of the month.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol.

Have fun, Mertex!!!


Just got in from my late night workout. YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!

We are here to pump you up, JA!!!!


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 23, 2014)

lol..i have lots of pictures...but apparently I am not able to upload pics on here.

Plus I have had many comments on my avatar pic and would rather keep the insults to a minimum if possible ;-) (not from anyone on this thread)

It was a good time.  We did the Duck tours, Quincy Market and acted like tourists fo rthe day.

Plus a pit stop at Bovas for some yummy pastries.

Great time over all and now I am beat from all that fresh air lol.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)

The person checking out the room today seemed perfect. And I liked her dog, too. But, she has another room to go check and will let me know tomorrow if she wants this one or not. I hope she does.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> lol..i have lots of pictures...but apparently I am not able to upload pics on here.
> 
> Plus I have had many comments on my avatar pic and would rather keep the insults to a minimum if possible ;-) (not from anyone on this thread)
> 
> ...



Do you use tinypic? Check them out. Once you upload them there (yes, it is free) THEN you can post them here because they host them for you. The only pics I have on my pc is my avis and some ebay stuff. The rest are at tinypic. So if my pc ever crashes..I know my pics will always be safe.

And who would be dissing your avi pic? Idiots? Fuck 'em. You look nice to me. Very pretty. Killer eyes (killer meaning pretty).


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > lol..i have lots of pictures...but apparently I am not able to upload pics on here.
> ...




Yes. Beautiful, honest face and killer eyes. Eyes that make men melt.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > lol..i have lots of pictures...but apparently I am not able to upload pics on here.
> ...



I have not tried that yet but I saw pacer mention it once.  I will try it, thank you 

My daughter would consdier them "killer" in the bad way.  I have that "Mom Glare" down pat.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...



I may need to learn the "Papa glare" too.


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

OOPS!  Off topic.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)

I call it the Evil Eye, lol.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



It works wonders.  In church I just have to lean over and glare.  She gets it right away.

ANd thank you for the compliment.  You made me smile


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

Do you need help uploading pics into TinyPic, Diana?


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 23, 2014)

pacer said:


> Do you need help uploading pics into TinyPic, Diana?



I am on there now seeing what its all about.  You will be the first one to get the bat signal when it doesnt work lol.


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

Okay.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...




Hey, I call em like I see em!!

My little one (7 years old, and she knows it) loves to cuddle next to Papa on the couch and watch her episode of Scooby Doo whilst inhaling gummi bears, before riding her scooter, before riding her bike before drawing with street chalk, before....

And then I wonder why I am totally exhausted at the end of the day. Duh, Stat, duh...

So, I asked one of my workout buddies to go through a day with me and my daughter. His name is Ingo, great guy, good friend, one you can steal horses with, as they say in German. So, at the end of the day about 2 months ago, Mr. Ingo Herkules was totally tuckered out, looked at me and said "now I know why you don't wanna do workouts right after a little Princess Statalina weekend". lol

Kids. The best workout ever conceived.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



MIne is older so I dont have to chase around her as much anymore..but I do remember (and miss) those days.

Tonights argument is that "I am getting older and you really need me to do things on my own"

Sorry kid..not letting you walk down to the school with your friends so you can ogle over the boys baseball team.  Not on my watch.  I was 15 and boy crazy at one time too......


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> MIne is older so I dont have to chase around her as much anymore..but I do remember (and miss) those days.


You don't look old enough to have a kid older than 7.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 23, 2014)

pacer said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > MIne is older so I dont have to chase around her as much anymore..but I do remember (and miss) those days.
> ...



lol..thank you..but I have a 15 year old daughter.

Well, she will be 15 next month.

ETA - sorry, I mentioned she was 15 already....dont mean to repeat myself


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

Well, sweet people, here's a nite-cap:


Night Cap Brandy Cocktail Recipe


And I am off to dreamland. Hard work day ahead of me tomorrow.

I hope you all have a lot of fun in USMB tonight!!!

-Stat


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, sweet people, here's a nite-cap:
> 
> 
> Night Cap Brandy Cocktail Recipe
> ...



Sweet dreams Stat...see you in the morning!


----------



## pacer (Apr 23, 2014)

Well, Diana, I'm going to call it a night, too...going to watch some t.v.  Have a lovely evening.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 23, 2014)

pacer said:


> Well, Diana, I'm going to call it a night, too...going to watch some t.v.  Have a lovely evening.



Same to you pacer


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm waiting for Survivor. Then I will be back here with bells on my toes and adding to Eye Candy.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > lol..i have lots of pictures...but apparently I am not able to upload pics on here.
> ...



Absolutely!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...



Indeed! Mysterious and hypnotic.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, sweet people, here's a nite-cap:
> 
> 
> Night Cap Brandy Cocktail Recipe
> ...



Goodnight Stat. Thanks for the drink recommedation. I have some brandy and am going to try it. I probably only need one sip. I'm not much of a drinker...lol.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 23, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> lol..i have lots of pictures...but apparently I am not able to upload pics on here.
> 
> Plus I have had many comments on my avatar pic and would rather keep the insults to a minimum if possible ;-) (not from anyone on this thread)
> 
> ...



For privacy sake, you probably should load any personal pictures you may want to post here to Photobucket.  You register with a password and you can designate your albums to be locked only to be accessed by you.

This icon:







is on your menu here when you use the quote feature, and is the one you use to post pictures here.  You had the right idea when you posted the cartoon with the woman and cup of coffee, but you had an extra "http://" and that is why it didn't show up.  When I click on that icon, a box pops up and it shows an "http://" highlighted in blue.  It disappears when you paste the url you copied for your picture...like Stat said, some browsers already have a "http://" (not highlighted in blue) - so when you paste the url from your picture, you end up with two....just delete one of them.

I know it sounds confusing, but you have to try it out until you are able to figure it out...you already almost had it.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> The person checking out the room today seemed perfect. And I liked her dog, too. But, she has another room to go check and will let me know tomorrow if she wants this one or not. I hope she does.




Good luck....I hope she decides on your room, since you found her satisfactory....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 23, 2014)

So, I went to play Bunco tonight.....and I was so lucky.  Me and this other gal tied for the most buncos, so we had to roll the 3 dice to see who would get the higher number...she beat me out - so she won the $20 bucks....however, I had the most games....19 in all...there was nobody even come close to that, so I won 2nd prize....$15.

It was a lot of fun....we'll do it again next month....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)

She was really nice. And...she is pagan-christian. Like me. 
Believes in Christ, doesn't much like His followers. She also has shitloads of animal spirit cards 

She brought her friend..who is a lesbian and a pagan as well. They are not lovers. Just best friends. She said she has a storage room FULL of books and is very excited into making the patio room a library..and she has the shelves and books to do it. Her little dog was a cutey pie and my dogs ignored him so that was ok too. She also takes the dog to her moms when she is at work, so that is a BIG plus.

I liked her. I hope she wants the room. She will let me know in a day or two. Meanwhile, I still have it advertised.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> She was really nice. And...she is pagan-christian. Like me.
> Believes in Christ, doesn't much like His followers. She also has shitloads of animal spirit cards
> 
> She brought her friend..who is a lesbian and a pagan as well. They are not lovers. Just best friends. She said she has a storage room FULL of books and is very excited into making the patio room a library..and she has the shelves and books to do it. Her little dog was a cutey pie and my dogs ignored him so that was ok too. She also takes the dog to her moms when she is at work, so that is a BIG plus.
> ...



Sounds like you hit it off rather well....so that is good, nothing like a good first impression....keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> So, I went to play Bunco tonight.....and I was so lucky.  Me and this other gal tied for the most buncos, so we had to roll the 3 dice to see who would get the higher number...she beat me out - so she won the $20 bucks....however, I had the most games....19 in all...there was nobody even come close to that, so I won 2nd prize....$15.
> 
> It was a lot of fun....we'll do it again next month....




I've never seen Bunco before. Really.

Time to go google Bunco.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> She was really nice. And...she is pagan-christian. Like me.
> Believes in Christ, doesn't much like His followers. She also has shitloads of animal spirit cards
> 
> She brought her friend..who is a lesbian and a pagan as well. They are not lovers. Just best friends. She said she has a storage room FULL of books and is very excited into making the patio room a library..and she has the shelves and books to do it. Her little dog was a cutey pie and my dogs ignored him so that was ok too. She also takes the dog to her moms when she is at work, so that is a BIG plus.
> ...




Hope you can seal the deal!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

I wanna introduce you all to our newest barmaid, Trixxie:







She was very convincing during her job interview that she knows how to serve the customers.  I am sure she will help the menfolk to keep their spirits up, she's got a good hand for that kind of stuff.  She will be a wonderful asset to our fine bar.

Welcome, Trixxie.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I wanna introduce you all to our newest barmaid, Trixxie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trixxie is an "amazing" addition. Good choice.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 24, 2014)

Can we get some eye candy for the ladies? Lol

Not that she isn't.


----------



## Shaitra (Apr 24, 2014)

Morning everyone!   Had a busy day at work yesterday visiting a vendor.  Today should be a bit slower.  lol


----------



## pacer (Apr 24, 2014)

I guess Stats forgot to mention this afternoon we are having a mens' beauty contest.  Here are a few of the contestants.


----------



## pacer (Apr 24, 2014)

Good morning Diana and Shaitra.  Coffee tastes good this morning.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 24, 2014)

pacer said:


> I guess Stats forgot to mention this afternoon we are having a mens' beauty contest.  Here are a few of the contestants.



OK, Well I'll be back later when I'm not going to work and can drink and the one on the left can serve me. LOL


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 24, 2014)

Good Morning pacer...

Thank you for the mens cadidates.

I choose #2 and #3

Actualy 1,2,3 and 7...but narrowing it down to two.....2 and 3.


----------



## pacer (Apr 24, 2014)

My choice would be 2 and 4.


----------



## pacer (Apr 24, 2014)

How are you today, Diana?  How is the weather in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 24, 2014)

pacer said:


> How are you today, Diana?  How is the weather in your neck of the woods?



I am actually pretty tired...and I have a very busy few days ahead of me.

I work full time...but also have a part time job that I typically only work Thursday and Saturday nights.

But one of the other bartenders wanted to take vacation this week so I also picked up Friday night and Saturday day.  I am almost regretting that decision lol.

I told my daughter I probably wont see her for 3 days.  She was ok with that but now I feel like Mother of the Year.  She is old enought to stay home alone..and I also have 4 aunts and a sister who all live on the same street as me, so she wont be ALONE, she will hang with all them mostly....but still.

Anyhoo...that was my pity party for the day.  And how are you?

Oh..and its cold.  Sun is shining...but its cold.  I want Spring.


----------



## pacer (Apr 24, 2014)

You certainly have your share of work.  The sun is shining beautifully here too but it is only going up to 11.  I have a lot to do but I keep procrastinating.  I have to get off this computer shortly and get things done.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 24, 2014)

pacer said:


> You certainly have your share of work.  The sun is shining beautifully here too but it is only going up to 11.  I have a lot to do but I keep procrastinating.  I have to get off this computer shortly and get things done.



11??  Where do you live?  Antarctica?

And I was complaing about it being a high of 45 today.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 24, 2014)

I guess, for the men-1 and 2. I would pick 4 put I like dark hair. Sorry I can't stick around, too much work but I'll be back.


----------



## Shaitra (Apr 24, 2014)

I like 4 and 7.

Wolfsister, I normally go for dark hair too but something about #4 really catches my eye.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 24, 2014)

Something about all of them really catches my eye.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Good Morning pacer...
> 
> Thank you for the mens cadidates.
> 
> ...




Oh, don't be so picky, pick em all!!!

lol


Uh, Pacer, you get to do the interviews this time.... you can use my office. 

ÄÄhhh, Trixxie wanted me to help her get acquainted with the storeroom. Yepp, I'm sticking with that story. The Storeroom.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning pacer...
> ...



Youre such a good boss.  So nice and thoughful to help her like that.

I want to work for this bar lol.


----------



## pacer (Apr 24, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > You certainly have your share of work.  The sun is shining beautifully here too but it is only going up to 11.  I have a lot to do but I keep procrastinating.  I have to get off this computer shortly and get things done.
> ...


That's 11 degrees Celsius, 52 Fahrenheit.  I just got back from grocery shopping.  It's gorgeous outside but the wind is still pretty cool.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...



Fill out the application!!!



"Goddess Diana, the hostess with the mostest" !!!


----------



## pacer (Apr 24, 2014)

3 votes for No. 2 - pacer, Diana, Wolfsister
2 votes for No. 4 - pacer, Shaitra
2 vote for No. 3 - Diana, Stats
1 vote for No. 7 - Shaitra
1 vote for No. 6 - Stats
1 vote for No. 1 - Wolfsister


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

So, I'm voting for number 6, runner up that big black guy number 3. He could prolly lift some heavy beer cases for me. Yepp. And I picked 6 cuz he's prolly gay and won't be slapping my barmaids on the ass and all that terrible stuff.


----------



## pacer (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm waiting for Mertex and Gracie to vote.

3 votes for No. 2 - pacer, Diana, Wolfsister
2 votes for No. 4 - pacer, Shaitra
2 vote for No. 3 - Diana, Stats
1 vote for No. 7 - Shaitra
1 vote for No. 6 - Stats
1 vote for No. 1 - Wolfsister


----------



## pacer (Apr 24, 2014)

Competition is closed.

No. 2 - WINNER
No. 3 & 4 Runners-up







Put them to work, Stats.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

pacer said:


> Competition is closed.
> 
> No. 2 - WINNER
> No. 3 & 4 Runners-up
> ...




I am gonna run their asses like crazy so that Trixxie don't have to work so hard.

Word.


----------



## pacer (Apr 24, 2014)

You do know they are not real, do you?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

pacer said:


> You do know they are not real, do you?




Oh, yes they are. There are pics of her without a shirt on....


----------



## pacer (Apr 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Oh, yes they are. There are pics of her without a shirt on....


Can you give us a link?  I think you may be wrong.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, yes they are. There are pics of her without a shirt on....
> ...




Google is your friend!!!!


----------



## pacer (Apr 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Google is your friend!!!!


This is _her_ without the padding.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Google is your friend!!!!
> ...




Lies!!!  Lies!!! Lies!!!!


----------



## kiwiman127 (Apr 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I wanna introduce you all to our newest barmaid, Trixxie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Before I was kiwiman127, I was Mammaryman 38DD!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna introduce you all to our newest barmaid, Trixxie:
> ...






I am gonna keep abreast of these important developments.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > You do know they are not real, do you?
> ...




She needs to donate some of that....plenty of needy women....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm sorry I missed all the action....I was so busy blowing leaves and raking leaves.....trying to clean up my immediate backyard....damn Oaks, just keep on dropping their leaves....be glad when it's over and I can just relax, have me my Margarita and enjoy the day.

Stat, I know you don't watch any of the American TV programs, but has anyone besides me been watching "Bates Motel" - man, that's a neat program.  Mr Mertex and I are hooked on a few new programs...hope they don't pull the plug before they come to some sensible ending....but we like Revolution, Resurrection, Believe, Fargo, Bates Motel, House of Cards (we just started watching that on NetFlix) The Americans....all good....really good.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 24, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna introduce you all to our newest barmaid, Trixxie:
> ...




Hmmm Kat, are you sure you're considering all the angles?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 24, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I guess, for the men-1 and 2. I would pick 4 put I like dark hair. Sorry I can't stick around, too much work but I'll be back.




Nice bods.....


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 24, 2014)

House of Cards-very good stuff.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Competition is closed.
> ...




I imagine with that load on her chest, she probably gets tired rather quickly.....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 24, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> House of Cards-very good stuff.




Took me several episodes to really appreciate it....it wasn't like "Breaking Bad" that would leave you hanging at the end wanting to see the next episode right away, but it's really interesting.  We're not through the first season, yet.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 24, 2014)

Yum Yum...still got tons of chocolate from Oma in Germany! Trying some Oster Zauber...Blatterkrokant...Umhullt von feiner Vollmilch Schokolade!  By gut Gott im Himmel!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 24, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Yum Yum...still got tons of chocolate from Oma in Germany! Trying some Oster Zauber...Blatterkrokant...Umhullt von feiner Vollmilch Schokolade!  By gut Gott im Himmel!



German chocolate is so good....you lucky dog......


----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)

Another contest is going on?


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 24, 2014)

* filling out application *

And i am sure Ms Trixxie goes home tired. Big boobs do that to ya. 

Uh. Voice if experience.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)

Well hell. I guess so, and I missed out!
Oh well. My vote would have been None Of The Above.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)

This guy.....






Or this one......






Or this guy............


----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)

Whew.....fanning myself. I thought I was daid. Guess not. Dayum, it's HOT in here!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Well hell. I guess so, and I missed out!
> Oh well. My vote would have been None Of The Above.





Too much muscle doesn't do much for me.  Most women prefer the Cary Grant type as opposed to Schwatznegger type, anyway.  I vote for George Clooney.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)

Gimme an indian. I be happy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> * filling out application *
> 
> And i am sure Ms Trixxie goes home tired. Big boobs do that to ya.
> 
> Uh. Voice if experience.




Well, I do keep her hopping.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> This guy.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know what they say about Indian dudes?

HUGE














































HEARTS.



HEARTS OF GOLD!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Yum Yum...still got tons of chocolate from Oma in Germany! Trying some Oster Zauber...Blatterkrokant...Umhullt von feiner Vollmilch Schokolade!  By gut Gott im Himmel!



I could say that I'm jealous, but I got all that stuff right here!!!

And marzipan, oh marzipan!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Put it's totally practical for wiping down the bar AND pouring drinks all at once!!!


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> This guy.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would have voted for one of these.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'm sorry I missed all the action....I was so busy blowing leaves and raking leaves.....trying to clean up my immediate backyard....damn Oaks, just keep on dropping their leaves....be glad when it's over and I can just relax, have me my Margarita and enjoy the day.
> 
> Stat, I know you don't watch any of the American TV programs, but has anyone besides me been watching "Bates Motel" - man, that's a neat program.  Mr Mertex and I are hooked on a few new programs...hope they don't pull the plug before they come to some sensible ending....but we like Revolution, Resurrection, Believe, Fargo, Bates Motel, House of Cards (we just started watching that on NetFlix) The Americans....all good....really good.




Actually, I rarely watch TV, what with the appointments in my profession.

When little Miss Princess Statalina is here, then it's Cartoonito, with heavy emphasis on Scooby Doo.

But I do sometimes catch "Lie to me" or "CSI" - most of which I have never seen in English.  I just started with "Defiance" -that was a premiere show put out by the Sci-Fy channel.

And there's a good german whodunit program I sometimes watch called "Tatort" (Scene of the Crime). A number of my colleagues have starred in roles in the show, so it's fun to watch them.

So, folks, it's almost 4 am here, but I had the need to slay some dragons out in other parts of the forum. (That was fun!).

Have a good night. Make sure to tip Trixxie. Tomorrow I am hiring her sisters, Wixxie and Lixxie, as well.

If I come in tomorrow and see a teepee with underwear hangin on it, then I will know that Gracie...


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry I missed all the action....I was so busy blowing leaves and raking leaves.....trying to clean up my immediate backyard....damn Oaks, just keep on dropping their leaves....be glad when it's over and I can just relax, have me my Margarita and enjoy the day.
> ...



Lol. Good night stat.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## blackhawk (Apr 24, 2014)

And this is on a good day.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'm sorry I missed all the action....I was so busy blowing leaves and raking leaves.....trying to clean up my immediate backyard....damn Oaks, just keep on dropping their leaves....be glad when it's over and I can just relax, have me my Margarita and enjoy the day.
> 
> Stat, I know you don't watch any of the American TV programs, but has anyone besides me been watching "Bates Motel" - man, that's a neat program.  Mr Mertex and I are hooked on a few new programs...hope they don't pull the plug before they come to some sensible ending....but we like Revolution, Resurrection, Believe, Fargo, Bates Motel, House of Cards (we just started watching that on NetFlix) The Americans....all good....really good.



You might want to check out "Breaking Bad". It is available on Netflix.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



After very careful review Mertex, I have concluded that every "angle" has been "measured meticulously".


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




And I bet that kat and I are using very similar measuring sticks to come up with these incontrovertible conclusions!!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Place that "bet" my friend. You WILL win...lol!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





Could be stiff competition, but the goal is the same: to stay abreast of this incredible beauty.


----------



## pacer (Apr 25, 2014)

Good morning/afternoon.  Time for a bottomless cup of java.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 25, 2014)

Good Mornign kids.

Beautiful day here in Boston!  Sun is shining.

Was outside with my puppy drinking my coffee in my jammies.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry I missed all the action....I was so busy blowing leaves and raking leaves.....trying to clean up my immediate backyard....damn Oaks, just keep on dropping their leaves....be glad when it's over and I can just relax, have me my Margarita and enjoy the day.
> ...



Oh, I saw Breaking Bad.....baddest, bestest program ever....that program had me on the edge of my seat with every episode...loved it.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




  I'm sure it has.....


----------



## pacer (Apr 25, 2014)

Good morning, Diana and Mertex.  How is the coffee?  Sun is brightly shining; temperature going up to 54.  It's Friday!!!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey Stat and Kat......before this day unfolds....want to wish you:







After all that work yesterday....today I'm chillin out...but my gardens are looking a bit more welcoming....after getting rid of all those leaves.  I still have a ton to deal with....


----------



## pacer (Apr 25, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> After very careful review Mertex, I have concluded that every "angle" has been "measured meticulously".


They come "made to measure".  

Falsies - Made to Measure


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning/afternoon.  Time for a bottomless cup of java.




With some baileys!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

Inviting you all to this thread, not for it's religious, but rather, it's historical significance:


The canonization of two popes on the same day - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


This is a first in history.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Inviting you all to this thread, not for it's religious, but rather, it's historical significance:
> 
> 
> The canonization of two popes on the same day - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> ...




Thanks for the invite....I'll have to check it out later....now I'm off to the movies....and dinner...can't ask for more.  Have a great day.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)

Mornin' folks!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Mornin' folks!




Yo!!!


----------



## Shaitra (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi everyone!

Whew, it's been a busy day at work!  I'm glad that it is almost the weekend.  Can someone slide some whiskey my direction?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

Shaitra said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Whew, it's been a busy day at work!  I'm glad that it is almost the weekend.  Can someone slide some whiskey my direction?




One whiskey sour!


----------



## Shaitra (Apr 25, 2014)

Awesome!  Thanks Stats.

Anyone have anything fun going on this weekend?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)

SSDD here. (Same shit different day)

Light rain today...so no outside in garden. Therefore, I plan to sketch out my mini library room plans that will take place when the inlaws move out.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

Shaitra said:


> Awesome!  Thanks Stats.
> 
> Anyone have anything fun going on this weekend?




Workout, workout and chill time.

You.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> SSDD here. (Same shit different day)
> 
> Light rain today...so no outside in garden. Therefore, I plan to sketch out my mini library room plans that will take place when the inlaws move out.




For you, to strengthen you. The cherry has vitamins in it!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 25, 2014)

Going to bring my daughter to visit her 93 year old Great, Grandpa and bringing the dogs too to play with his dog. Then my sister and her girlfriend are coming over to my house after the dogs are worn out to help me trim their nails. She's a former Vet Tech like me but is much better at trimming those really thick black nails. I'm too worried I'm gonna make them bleed. Then it is just chill time and errands, housework. Too rainy this weekend to do much outside.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Going to bring my daughter to visit her 93 year old Great, Grandpa and bringing the dogs too to play with his dog. Then my sister and her girlfriend are coming over to my house after the dogs are worn out to help me trim their nails. She's a former Vet Tech like me but is much better at trimming those really thick black nails. I'm too worried I'm gonna make them bleed. Then it is just chill time and errands, housework. Too rainy this weekend to do much outside.




It's a plan. Here it is just beautiful. The weather was far too beautiful to have to work...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 25, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Good Mornign kids.
> 
> Beautiful day here in Boston!  Sun is shining.
> 
> Was outside with my puppy drinking my coffee in my jammies.



Hello Diana, 
I remember Boston always having nice weather this time of year fom my travels there.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm glad for the rain, we are finally coming out of a bit of a drought now and everything is starting to green up.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)

I have the house to myself! Hubby went to town to renew my car registration, roomie is at work and inlaws are still in the valley.

I am sitting in my room, listening to doves outside....wooo wooo...wooo woooo...woo woooo...and a mocking bird hollering for a mate, light rain sprinkling. This is wonderful.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I have the house to myself! Hubby went to town to renew my car registration, roomie is at work and inlaws are still in the valley.
> 
> I am sitting in my room, listening to doves outside....wooo wooo...wooo woooo...woo woooo...and a mocking bird hollering for a mate, light rain sprinkling. This is wonderful.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)

Your link is dead Stat. But that's ok. The mocking bird is now in my tree in the back yard.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Your link is dead Stat. But that's ok. The mocking bird is now in my tree in the back yard.





VUTT?!?!?!?!?

Works here perfectly.... brb...


----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)

Says video has been removed at owners request on this end. But like I said..no matter. I have the real deal in my tree, when before it was next door.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)

There is an owl one street over...just behind the house behind my house...that hangs out in a tree there. At night, when the fog horn goes off....woooooooooooooooo....I listen to it hoot hooooooooot. Like it is talking to it. Been doing that for the past few years so I am pretty sure it knows it's not another owl, lol.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> There is an owl one street over...just behind the house behind my house...that hangs out in a tree there. At night, when the fog horn goes off....woooooooooooooooo....I listen to it hoot hooooooooot. Like it is talking to it. Been doing that for the past few years so I am pretty sure it knows it's not another owl, lol.



"Howling for Owls"


----------



## pacer (Apr 25, 2014)

Time for some vitamin B.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> There is an owl one street over...just behind the house behind my house...that hangs out in a tree there. At night, when the fog horn goes off....woooooooooooooooo....I listen to it hoot hooooooooot. Like it is talking to it. Been doing that for the past few years so I am pretty sure it knows it's not another owl, lol.



We have a nesting dove outside the garden window in the kitchen. She has been a very good mother and stayed on the eggs through some very cold weather. Today I checked again because I heard her flying off and there are 2 young doves cuddled together in the nest waiting for momma dove to return.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 25, 2014)

pacer said:


> Time for some vitamin B.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

pacer said:


> Time for some vitamin B.




Ahhh, liquid bread!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)

I used to have two couples nesting right outside my window but one couple decided it was not for them and they left. The other two...a blue jay couple decided to destroy the nest they have had for 3 years and now they are gone too.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Time for some vitamin B.
> ...



The movie was great.  Not sure everyone would enjoy it....for those that believe in God and heaven, a must see.

The dinner after the movie was great.  I had the Tuscan Limon Chicken....at BJ's.  (Can't imagine why anyone would name a restaurant BJ's....but it is always crowded)....So, it was what you would call the "perfect date"!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks like the joint is empty....and it is






See ya all tomorrow.....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

Night Mertex.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 26, 2014)

After I passed out greenies for the day, I was so tired from my workout, I fell quasi-dead in bed and slept like Puxatawny Phil!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 26, 2014)

My neighbor of a number of years has an old Bassett Hound named Jethro. Up until about 6 months ago she had another one but it had to be put to sleep due to several old age complications. 

Since then, Jethro wails sometimes in the middle of the night, for no reason, because the neighborhood is usually very quiet. You very seldom even hear any emergency sirens. Before now, he hardly even barked. 

If I did not know better I think he sometimes misses the other dog.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 26, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> My neighbor of a number of years has an old Bassett Hound named Jethro. Up until about 6 months ago she had another one but it had to be put to sleep due to several old age complications.
> 
> Since then, for some of reason Jethro wails sometimes in the middle of the night, for no reason, because the neighborhood is usually very quiet. You very seldom even hear any emergency sirens. Before now, he hardly even barked.
> 
> If I did not know better I think he sometimes misses the other dog.





Oh, I think that is very, very possible. Animals develop perceptions of and feelings for other animals, especially the ones with which they shared the same home.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > My neighbor of a number of years has an old Bassett Hound named Jethro. Up until about 6 months ago she had another one but it had to be put to sleep due to several old age complications.
> ...



I'm now sure that is it. I had two Labradors years ago that were about 5 years apart in age, and when the older one had to be put to sleep, the remaining one laid in the same spot where the older ones food bowl used to be for weeks, and since I used to walk them together, the remaining one would sometimes sit by the door when it was time to walk and refuse to leave as if she was waiting for the other dog to show up. I guess they get into a routine and when it changes it throws them off just like humans.


----------



## pacer (Apr 26, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> I'm now sure that is it. I had two Labradors years ago that were about 5 years apart in age, and when the older one had to be put to sleep, the remaining one laid in the same spot where the older ones food bowl used to be for weeks, and since I used to walk them together, the remaining one would sometimes sit by the door when it was time to walk and refuse to leave as if she was waiting for the other dog to show up. I guess they get into a routine and when it changes it throws them off just like humans.


So sad, Katsteve.  Sorry to hear...  No doubt you have considered getting another Lab to keep this one company?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 26, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> My neighbor of a number of years has an old Bassett Hound named Jethro. Up until about 6 months ago she had another one but it had to be put to sleep due to several old age complications.
> 
> Since then, Jethro wails sometimes in the middle of the night, for no reason, because the neighborhood is usually very quiet. You very seldom even hear any emergency sirens. Before now, he hardly even barked.
> 
> If I did not know better I think he sometimes misses the other dog.




You're probably right.

We had a very faithful Chow named Tasha, for many years....we decided to get an Akita puppy because we knew that Tasha wouldn't be around too long, and we wanted to have another dog that we were attached to before she died....well, as it turned out, we only had the Akita puppy for a couple of months.  She got into something that poisoned her and she didn't give us much warning that she was sick.  One moment she was acting droopy and the next moment she was foaming at the mouth and trembling....our Chow (Tasha) was over on the other side of the house howling a weird howl....like she was in pain....after Saki died, Tasha was okay....but we knew she was aware that Saki was hurting the day Saki died.


----------



## pacer (Apr 26, 2014)

Time for a refreshment.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

Aww. Yes, the dog is howling in grief.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 26, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Yep, I had something similar happen awhile ago. I had two lab-crosses. One died and the other one died 4 months later. They were the same age and grew up together. I think the second one just gave up although at 12, they were both old anyway.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Aww. Yes, the dog is howling in grief.



They are very sensitive to other pets around them, too.  When our Oso was in his last days, our only other indoor cat was just simply hanging around him...the same roon Oso was, she would also be there, where as before, when Oso was his usual ornery self, they usually were never in the same room.

We really can't tell how much pets understand....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 26, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...





Gracie said:


> I used to have two couples nesting right outside my window but one couple decided it was not for them and they left. The other two...a blue jay couple decided to destroy the nest they have had for 3 years and now they are gone too.



I wonder how long birds live?  They probably died, don't you think?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

Not to change the sad subject...

I went yard saling again this morn. Got a few boxes of books, some more windchines, two bottles of full parfum from Paris for 1.25 and plan to sell them on ebay for 35 bucks since one of them I looked up sold for 75 bucks!....two more hummer feeders (one shaped like a hot air balloon and all glass not plastic) and hubby got a few brass things for his scrap collection. Nothing major, but at least I am on the path of having my library! Only need a few more boxes of books, 3 wood shelves, 6 metal shelf brackets and 1 BIG pot to transplant the fiddle leaf houseplant that is outside so I can bring it inside. And voila'! Library!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't know how long birds live, hon.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Not to change the sad subject...
> 
> I went yard saling again this morn. Got a few boxes of books, some more windchines, two bottles of full parfum from Paris for 1.25 and plan to sell them on ebay for 35 bucks since one of them I looked up sold for 75 bucks!....two more hummer feeders (one shaped like a hot air balloon and all glass not plastic) and hubby got a few brass things for his scrap collection. Nothing major, but at least I am on the path of having my library! Only need a few more boxes of books, 3 wood shelves, 6 metal shelf brackets and 1 BIG pot to transplant the fiddle leaf houseplant that is outside so I can bring it inside. And voila'! Library!



I used to love to go to yard sales when we lived in San Antonio.  Now that we live in the country it is too much of an effort to get up that early....I've gotten some really good deals.

I bought a whole set of golf clubs...this guy that is on the news and lives in this swanky part of SA, was selling them for $25.  I looked at them and they were in perfect condition, bag and all, but I didn't want to pay $25 for them.  So, my niece and I went on to some other yard sales and then decided to come back.  The golf bag was still there, so I asked him if he would take $15...he said yes...and wow, did I make a killing.  There were several irons, several wood, a driver, a putter, a sand wedge, more than a dozen balls and even some tees in the golf bag pockets.  Now we don't play golf anymore, I may end up selling the thing, probably get more than $15.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

That was a good score, Mertex!

I have had quite a few good finds over the years. 

Old funky BALSA WOOD funky wall clock. Butt ugly. Bought it for 15 bucks. Sold it for 850.00.

Persian Rug owned by Carol Burnett's niece. Free. Sold for 725.00.

Old tin halloween 1950's haunted house toy. Bought for 1.00. Sold for 625.00.

18kt 20" gold chain. Paid 2.00 for the bag of jewelry. Sold chain for 700.00, the silver for 150.00.

Big chest of junky jewelry. Paid 50.00. Sold 500.00.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> That was a good score, Mertex!
> 
> I have had quite a few good finds over the years.
> 
> ...



Damn Gracie, you could open your own flea market....you seem to know how to pick them and deal them.  I just don't have the time, or rather, don't want to spend the time...I practically give things away at my yard sales...just to get rid of them...


----------



## Mertex (Apr 26, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



He probably missed the other one badly.  After the other one died, the one left behind had no more joy.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

I had two shops, Mertex. One was a ladies boutique apparel shop. Then I discovered ebay and closed it. No overhead on ebay. Did well, too. Until containers of the goods I was selling started arriving from Indonesia..batiks, old hand carved wooden statues, tropical apparel and bedding, art, etc and landing in Mervyns and Sears and other bigger stores. I knew my time was over being the only person in town with a unique tropical shop.

Then about 8 years ago, I had my antique store. I was there a year, but the building sold and the new owners said they were jacking my rent up twice to what I was paying..so I bailed from there.
I sold stuff from all over the world...but I specialized in Native American items made on the rez. Bows and arrows, pottery, jewelry, zapotec rugs, fetishes, medicine bags, books, art. That was one wall. Other walls were african, asian, european. And lots of paintings. And rugs. omg..the rugs killed me. HUGE, from Pakistan, Iran, Iraq. All over 50 years old, hand stitched, beautiful. I had to roll them out to show to customers, roll them back up if they did or didn't buy them. Did a number on my back, lemme tell ya. Plus, I sold all my hand painted furniture there too and had regular customers who came every weekend to see what new thing I painted.

When that ended, I started job hunting cuz I got bored. But then I woke one morning with my pinky finger frozen in place and my point finger on the same hand swollen to twice its size. That was when i was told I had RA. It's been downhill since then.

Anyway..I rarely go yard salin' any more. Hubby does that. But I need money..and all he looks for is scrap metal. So now I have to go. I buy, then resell on ebay or craigslist. And I still have to dig up 192 bucks for the vet. So..I went this morning. He goes to the swap meet tomorrow. Hopefully he will find more scrap metal...or at least a dresser or two that I can resell for a profit.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I had two shops, Mertex. One was a ladies boutique apparel shop. Then I discovered ebay and closed it. No overhead on ebay. Did well, too. Until containers of the goods I was selling started arriving from Indonesia..batiks, old hand carved wooden statues, tropical apparel and bedding, art, etc and landing in Mervyns and Sears and other bigger stores. I knew my time was over being the only person in town with a unique tropical shop.
> 
> Then about 8 years ago, I had my antique store. I was there a year, but the building sold and the new owners said they were jacking my rent up twice to what I was paying..so I bailed from there.
> I sold stuff from all over the world...but I specialized in Native American items made on the rez. Bows and arrows, pottery, jewelry, zapotec rugs, fetishes, medicine bags, books, art. That was one wall. Other walls were african, asian, european. And lots of paintings. And rugs. omg..the rugs killed me. HUGE, from Pakistan, Iran, Iraq. All over 50 years old, hand stitched, beautiful. I had to roll them out to show to customers, roll them back up if they did or didn't buy them. Did a number on my back, lemme tell ya. Plus, I sold all my hand painted furniture there too and had regular customers who came every weekend to see what new thing I painted.
> ...



Good for you.   I don't have the patience for all that, but do enjoy browsing the flea markets, antique stores.  I rarely buy anything anymore, seems like I want to get rid of stuff and don't need to bring any more in, and I won't buy to sell....I would end up losing money.  When I have a yard sale it is usually stuff that I finally am able to part with cause I haven't used in a long time.  Whatever doesn't sell goest to Goodwill....that's it.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

Send it to me.


----------



## pacer (Apr 26, 2014)

Tixxie's doing a great job.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 26, 2014)

pacer said:


> Tixxie's doing a great job.







Sorry I am coming on so late, went to my weekend workout, my arms are about to fall off my body now... ughhhhhh....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

I think Trixxie needs to be fired. I like the "serve yourself" deal.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 26, 2014)

pacer said:


> Tixxie's doing a great job.




I thought she was blond.....did she dye her hair?  Also, her boobs don't look as big...must have deflated them a bit.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Tixxie's doing a great job.
> ...




That was Trixxie. This is Tixxie, her cousin.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 26, 2014)

Trixxie's cousin looks more reasonable in the chest area.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

Personally, I am not interested in women's breasts, lol.

Anywho...whatchoo guys doin' this Saturday night?
You know you are old when you are home on the pc 
Remembering back when I was younger...I couldn't wait for Saturday night!! GUY HUNTING!

So for funzies...you are 21 years old. It is Saturday night. What are you doing or fixing to do?

Me..I am all gussied up, midi top on, hip huggers with nice bell bottoms, hair down to my butt but so clean and shiney...tambourine in my hand, ready to hit the road in my ride to go fetch my girlfriends and we are gonna hit the street and cruise to 8 track tapes, bang the tambourine in time with the tunes, and hunt for guys to flirt with on the cruise strip in our dinky town. Woot!

We might even get a bottle of Ripple and hit The Lumps....which is a spot we named that was a dirt road all lumpy....and party. Sitting on the hood of the car, howling at guys as they scope us out.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 26, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Trixxie's cousin looks more reasonable in the chest area.



Yep...the other one looked like she had balloons under her blouse....too much is not good.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Personally, I am not interested in women's breasts, lol.
> 
> Anywho...whatchoo guys doin' this Saturday night?
> You know you are old when you are home on the pc
> ...



OMG....I wouldn't want to go back there not even in pretend mode....You learn a lot in a very few years....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

I would LOVE to go back to "then"...but keep my smarts of "today".

I miss those fun times.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I would LOVE to go back to "then"...but keep my smarts of "today".
> 
> I miss those fun times.




Not me....I liked my life more when I was in my 30's.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 26, 2014)

It was fun in my 20's. I was in college but those were heavy duty party times. Wild and crazy. Lots of fun but I'm happy now with my wife/mommy/stable career life right now.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 26, 2014)

I posted this in another thread....thought some of you might enjoy it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L29KmQxEA3E]The nothing box - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

Your link shows an error, sweets.

Meanwhile, AA and I have thoroughly derailed the Regret thread and no, we don't regret it.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Your link shows an error, sweets.
> 
> Meanwhile, AA and I have thoroughly derailed the Regret thread and no, we don't regret it.




I can see the youtube video....can't you?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 26, 2014)

Well it's late...I must bid adieu....even if Pogo says that means forever, I'll see you all tomorrow.....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

Night Mertex.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Trixxie's cousin looks more reasonable in the chest area.




Just for the record, I want you to know that I hired Trixxie for her vibrant personality and work ethic!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I posted this in another thread....thought some of you might enjoy it.
> 
> The nothing box - YouTube




*Outstanding!*


"It's like the internet superhighway and it's all driven by energy we call 'emotion'"!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I had two shops, Mertex. One was a ladies boutique apparel shop. Then I discovered ebay and closed it. No overhead on ebay. Did well, too. Until containers of the goods I was selling started arriving from Indonesia..batiks, old hand carved wooden statues, tropical apparel and bedding, art, etc and landing in Mervyns and Sears and other bigger stores. I knew my time was over being the only person in town with a unique tropical shop.
> 
> Then about 8 years ago, I had my antique store. I was there a year, but the building sold and the new owners said they were jacking my rent up twice to what I was paying..so I bailed from there.
> I sold stuff from all over the world...but I specialized in Native American items made on the rez. Bows and arrows, pottery, jewelry, zapotec rugs, fetishes, medicine bags, books, art. That was one wall. Other walls were african, asian, european. And lots of paintings. And rugs. omg.*.the rugs killed me*. HUGE, from Pakistan, *Iran,* Iraq. All over 50 years old, hand stitched, beautiful. I had to roll them out to show to customers, roll them back up if they did or didn't buy them. Did a number on my back, lemme tell ya. Plus, I sold all my hand painted furniture there too and had regular customers who came every weekend to see what new thing I painted.
> ...




There was a business not far from my home called "Gitizad" - they specialized in rugs, mostly, if not all, out of Iran. So, back when I was married, we went there and were looking at rugs for our place. We found five that were awesome - and then we saw the price tags.  The smallest rug, more like a throw-rug, started at 2.000 (about $2,600). I gulped. That was the end of the persian rug hunt right there.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 27, 2014)

Trixxie - an Irish coffee with a Jim Beam chaser, please. And a glazed donut. To go.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)

Heads up, folks. I created a thread where we can update our @Mention preferences. If you have a moment please take a look. Thanks and have a nice Sunday. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/351668-usmb-mention-exclude-include-preferences.html


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)

Loved the Nothing Box!!


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey kids. 

Just checking in. Been a very busy past few days of work. 

Just got out of church.. Had brunch with the family. 

Now home to do nothing. 

Hope you are all doing well. ;-)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Hey kids.
> 
> Just checking in. Been a very busy past few days of work.
> 
> ...





Well, Diana, since it's a Sunday and all...


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mm. That looks yummy. Had a few mimosas at brunch. 

Those were yummy too lol

How are you today stat?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Mm. That looks yummy. Had a few mimosas at brunch.
> 
> Those were yummy too lol
> 
> How are you today stat?




Doing ok, thanks, Diana.

Had one hour of work with a client who flew in from Berlin, so that was productive.

Did lots of paperwork for the business.

Played frisbee with the pooch. That was fun.

And some friends are coming over for a game of romme and some whiskey: a fine client of mine and two truly lovely and smart young ladies, one of whom is a real card shark.  Gotta be careful with that one, I could lose my shirt.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

*Attention!

Achtung!!

Attention, s'il vouz plait!

&#1057;&#1052;&#1048;&#1056;&#1053;&#1054;!

¡firmes!​*
We lift our glasses and toast to [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION], who has now been in USMB for exactly one year as of today!

Congrats, Mertex!


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Mm. That looks yummy. Had a few mimosas at brunch.
> ...



I am sure you wouldn't mind "losing you shirt" lol


----------



## Mertex (Apr 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> *Attention!
> 
> Achtung!!
> 
> ...




*Thank you, thank you....I'll take a glass of champagne please.....*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...




Actually, although I like to joke a lot, I'm actually pretty darn modest about these things. And those two ladies are not only beautiful on the outside, they are also truly beautiful people on the inside. The one is an architect, the other is started her doctorate in molecular biology. Smart people, fun to spend an evening with.  It's really pretty neat.

Now, should I lose my shirt well, then.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > *Attention!
> ...




Here's two, let's toast together:


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 27, 2014)

Congrats Mertex,


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

So, time for some Romme. Back on later!!!


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



So I am assuming you are divorced since you talk about weekends with your daughter,,,and if you are having two loevly ladies over...I would still assume you are single since you would also have your girlfirend there if not.

So why not ask one of these lovely ladies on a nice date?


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > *Attention!
> ...



Congrats!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I had two shops, Mertex. One was a ladies boutique apparel shop. Then I discovered ebay and closed it. No overhead on ebay. Did well, too. Until containers of the goods I was selling started arriving from Indonesia..batiks, old hand carved wooden statues, tropical apparel and bedding, art, etc and landing in Mervyns and Sears and other bigger stores. I knew my time was over being the only person in town with a unique tropical shop.
> ...



Actually all of those prices are negotiable because the markups are ridiculous. We bought a 12'x10' Persian rug that was marked as $18,000 for $4,000. It is all in the haggling. First you take several hours and make them show you their entire stock including whatever is in the back room. Inspect both the front and the back of each carpet and the fringes carefully. You whittle it down to 2 or 3 making sure that at least one is lower and the other is higher priced than the one you actually want. Then you suggest that he gives you his best price on each of them. At that point you start to walk away and suddenly the prices become negotiable. By the time you are half way to where you want to be one of you walks out to go and sit in the car. When you are almost there you go out to the car to discuss the price. When you come back you make the final offer that you are willing to pay. It works because they are still making a decent profit even at that that price.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > *Attention!
> ...





Now do you have a designated driver or is [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] going to be joining you under the pool table later?


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Yeah...you guys get her drunk and when she crawls under the pool table, I've got something to tickle her fancy...or somethin'


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy USMB birthday, Mertex!! Gosh, it has been a year??? Time flys when you are having fun with someone you enjoy!!


----------



## FuelRod (Apr 27, 2014)

Are the troubles really all the same?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




I got all mine from one particular dealer on ebay. I paid anywhere from 30 bucks (if I was lucky) plus shipping of 50 bucks...to 300 bucks with 50 buck shipping. I sold my rugs between 400 bucks to 900 bucks. Biggest one was 12 x 15 give or take. HUGE. I kept them all rolled up in the corner of the store..nice side out so customers could see the colors and designs. I would haul them to the street and unroll them on the sidewalk so they could see the whole thing. I sold A LOT of rugs. One guy came in and bought 3 of them....nice profit of 1500.00 that day!

My target was not really tourists coming in from the valley. My target was where the money was....OTHER DEALERS. So .....they bought from me and I made my profit but the prices were so reasonable, they could resell and get THEIR profit.

Me not stupid.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Yup, you had the import contacts and the other dealers had the customers. I knew that the guys I was dealing with were bringing them in directly so there was no middleman. (They didn't know that I knew that  ) Furthermore they were used to haggling but it was rare that anyone would walk in who knew how to haggle. As long as I didn't insult them by offering too low a price they were cool with it.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey kids.
> ...




That looks good.....what's it called?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



BR and I are meeting up in the dungeon later, but it's a secret, so don't tell anyone...

mums the word..................


----------



## Mertex (Apr 27, 2014)

FuelRod said:


> Are the troubles really all the same?




Oh no.......everyone has different kinds of troubles....


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 27, 2014)

Getting ready to down a whole bag of Oster Zauber Knusper-Eier! Yummy


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 27, 2014)

FuelRod said:


> Are the troubles really all the same?



Dood you need an avi!  

Nobody recognizes you.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 27, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Going to bring my daughter to visit her 93 year old Great, Grandpa and bringing the dogs too to play with his dog. Then my sister and her girlfriend are coming over to my house after the dogs are worn out to help me trim their nails. She's a former Vet Tech like me but is much better at trimming those really thick black nails. I'm too worried I'm gonna make them bleed. Then it is just chill time and errands, housework. Too rainy this weekend to do much outside.




Everybody keeps talking about getting rain and here we sit, dry as a chip.

It was forecast to rain today......but nary a drop....

I'm getting very jealous of you all with the rain...


----------



## Mertex (Apr 27, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> FuelRod said:
> 
> 
> > Are the troubles really all the same?
> ...



I remember him....he's been here a long time, was real sick at one time and recovered, a real miracle...


----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2014)

champagne please!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 27, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Getting ready to down a whole bag of Oster Zauber Knusper-Eier! Yummy




You shouldn't tempt us unless you are willing to share....


----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2014)

bloody hell...WTF ok gimme a champagne cocktail then


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey Skye!!


----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi there Gracie!


----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2014)

Champagne now please


----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)

Stat is sawing logs and will not be here to serve. Trixxie, or whatever slut he hired, is off somewhere probably boinking somebody..so....we help ourselves around this joint. Make yerself a double!


----------



## skye (Apr 28, 2014)

huh?



LOL



huh?  

whatever sweet


----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)

Here ya go. Champagne Cocktail with kiwi.

I thought what the hell..since I just made my mai tai, may as well pour something for you...being a demanding customer and all.


----------



## skye (Apr 28, 2014)

ok kiwi


(secret for ya. only ..never liked kiwi...but...

mixed with Champagne i might adore  it!)   Thank you sweet! YUM!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 28, 2014)

Cheers!


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 28, 2014)

Good Mornign everyone.

Coffee.  STAT.


----------



## pacer (Apr 28, 2014)

Good morning, Diana.  Here's your coffee.  Trixxie quit and Stats is busy sweeping the floors.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Going to bring my daughter to visit her 93 year old Great, Grandpa and bringing the dogs too to play with his dog. Then my sister and her girlfriend are coming over to my house after the dogs are worn out to help me trim their nails. She's a former Vet Tech like me but is much better at trimming those really thick black nails. I'm too worried I'm gonna make them bleed. Then it is just chill time and errands, housework. Too rainy this weekend to do much outside.
> ...



Well, sorry to tell you this Mertex, but it poured rain here most of the day yesterday off and on and it's raining today. So now, I've had enough rain. It goes in cycles here with April usually being a pretty rainy month. Hope you get some soon.


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning, Diana.  Here's your coffee.  Trixxie quit and Stats is busy sweeping the floors.



Aw poor Trixxie.

Just goes to show that you cant hire people on their physical "assets" alone.

Good help is so hard to find.

Thank you for the coffee....much needed this morning.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey, good people, I have a lot of work today, just time for two or three postings and then it's once more into the breach with me... 

Back around 7 PM Eastern Time for some Cheers!!


Ciao!


----------



## pacer (Apr 28, 2014)

Stats?  OOPS!  He did say he would be back at 7:00 ET.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Stats?  OOPS!  He did say he would be back at 7:00 ET.




Hey Pacer....so are you going to play the Mafia game?  Sounds interesting, I've never played it before, I'll probably be the first one killed....


----------



## pacer (Apr 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Stats?  OOPS!  He did say he would be back at 7:00 ET.
> ...


No, I declined.  The warmer weather is here and I cannot commit to a game where others have to rely on my input.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



That would be music to my ears.  I'm so tired of dragging the sprinkler around...hoping my well doesn't go dry, too.  April is supposed to be rainy for us, too, but it looks like the drought is going to continue...eventually Texas is going to be another Arizona....nothing but desert.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



I hope it isn't a game where you have to dedicate 24/7 to the computer....I cannot be here all day either.


----------



## pacer (Apr 28, 2014)

I didn't read the game rules but there is plenty of them.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I didn't read the game rules but there is plenty of them.




I know....I'm trying to print them out, and now my printer is acting up....maybe didn't like all that printing....


----------



## pacer (Apr 28, 2014)

It's Happy Hour, Mertex...buy one drink and get a second at 15% off.  What a cheapskate Stats is.    What would you like to drink?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)

skye said:


> champagne please!




Nice avi picture, Skye...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Stats?  OOPS!  He did say he would be back at 7:00 ET.



And it's 7 PM EST and I'm back. Gonna chill some, pass out some delicious greenies and then off to bed with me, it was a VERY long work day today.

Gotta make that bread..


----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> It's Happy Hour, Mertex...buy one drink and get a second at 15% off.  What a cheapskate Stats is.    What would you like to drink?




A Margarita....my favorite drink.....lemonade with a kick!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Stats?  OOPS!  He did say he would be back at 7:00 ET.
> ...




Glad you're back Stat.....you've missed some of the fun....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...




Hmmmm????


----------



## pacer (Apr 28, 2014)

Were you developing your lungs today, Stats?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 28, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Getting ready to down a whole bag of Oster Zauber Knusper-Eier! Yummy




The difference is you have to wait for Oma to send them, and I can go three blocks over to Rewe and they are right there!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Were you developing your lungs today, Stats?




Yes, mine and the lungs of others.

Also did a mega workout today in the 2 hours between (back, legs). A man's gotta pump.

"WE ARE HERE TO PUMP YOU UP, JA!"  -Arnie


----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Getting ready to down a whole bag of Oster Zauber Knusper-Eier! Yummy
> ...




Awww, I have to go all the way to San Antonio, to Central Market, they have all kinds of stuff from all over the world.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 28, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




I wish......nice song, though....who's the artist?


----------



## pacer (Apr 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I wish......nice song, though....who's the artist?


It's Stats(?).


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I wish......nice song, though....who's the artist?
> ...




NO, but it's a fine recording of the Fantastiks. 

I did the show in 1989, 1990, 1992 and 1994. Long time ago.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)

I have it on good authority that Stat is heading for bed. So...that means BAR'S OPEN!! Help YERSELVES!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 28, 2014)

Getting ready to down a box of Merci. Some very good chocolate Oma sent from Germany. Got enough to last another couple weeks. Saving the Milka for last.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 28, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Getting ready to down a box of Merci. Some very good chocolate Oma sent from Germany. Got enough to last another couple weeks. Saving the Milka for last.




Good man, good man!!!


Sir Stat is now off to bed, tuckered out.

Trixxie will keep the customers happy. 

A domani!!!  Ciao!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)

You fired Trixxie. If she shows up, I am going to drop kick her skanky ass to the curb. We don't need no stinkin' barmaid. We can help ourselves.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Getting ready to down a box of Merci. Some very good chocolate Oma sent from Germany. Got enough to last another couple weeks. Saving the Milka for last.




You must be a favorite.  Does Hoss know about this?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> You fired Trixxie. If she shows up, I am going to drop kick her skanky ass to the curb. We don't need no stinkin' barmaid. We can help ourselves.








But she is soooo helpful in keeping my office nice and organized...


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

And the door locked. Humph.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> And the door locked. Humph.







Well, she needs to be concentrating on all that hard, thick paperwork!  Running a bar means lots of paperwork!!!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 29, 2014)

pacer said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm now sure that is it. I had two Labradors years ago that were about 5 years apart in age, and when the older one had to be put to sleep, the remaining one laid in the same spot where the older ones food bowl used to be for weeks, and since I used to walk them together, the remaining one would sometimes sit by the door when it was time to walk and refuse to leave as if she was waiting for the other dog to show up. I guess they get into a routine and when it changes it throws them off just like humans.
> ...



Actually the other one had to be put to sleep also. She live to an unusually old age just like the other? Believe it or not, they both lived to be almost 16.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



That's about the average age for a dog.....doesn't seem long enough, if you ask me....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



My dog is now 16, slowing down considerably. Good days, bad days. But she's a sweet old lady and I do love her. Her head is in my lap and I am scratching her behind the ears whilst typing - she loves that stuff. And then she will get up, grab the one tennis ball with her mouth, walk to the door, look at the line and give me the message: "walk me again!!"


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks like it's going to be another great day.....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Yep, dogs are more work than cats, but they sure interact with you a lot more....cats be like, "I'll just sit here and watch while you type on your compooter"  looking very disinterested.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




My aunt had real problems with her one computer printer. Apparently, two of her cats were somehow so attracted to that printer, I assume, because of the heat or the almost hypnotic buzzing sound it made, that she could never print anything!!!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




I wouldn't be surprised to hear you say they laid on top of it.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




They did!  And on the paper feed tray....!!!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Our cats lay on everything and anything....they haven't found the printer cause it's in a bedroom with the door closed....they think everything in this house that they can access is game.....


----------



## pacer (Apr 29, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Actually the other one had to be put to sleep also. She live to an unusually old age just like the other? Believe it or not, they both lived to be almost 16.


16 is an unusually ripe old age.  You were doing something right.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

pacer said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the other one had to be put to sleep also. She live to an unusually old age just like the other? Believe it or not, they both lived to be almost 16.
> ...




Yep..... I'm sure they had a good life.....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

Mornin' folks!

It is HOT out there today. Someone from the valley brought the icky weather with them. 

Meanwhile.....got 4 shelves painted. Then I have one big shelf to paint. After that...I MIGHT paint the old rustic bookshelf out in the shed and use that as well. Depends on where I have room on the ones I just did. There are A LOT of books in there waiting to be placed.

So what's yer plans today?

I gotta water the yard. If I don't....my pretties are going to be gasping and the grass will crunch as I walk on it.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 29, 2014)

It's been raining for days and will continue to rain all week. It's only 38 right now. Yuck. On the plus side, the tulips are coming up and the daylillies. They'd pop up through any weather.

Talk to you all later. Work calls.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

Just finished the last shelf. Too damn hot out there. It is almost 11am and already NINETY out there. AIYEEEE! Not normal for this neck o' the woods.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Just finished the last shelf. Too damn hot out there. It is almost 11am and already NINETY out there. AIYEEEE! Not normal for this neck o' the woods.





It's going to be warm here, today....and still no rain not even in the forecast.  I may have to change my garden to cactus....they may do better in this weather we're having.


----------



## pacer (Apr 29, 2014)

Stats my man how are you
I'd like a drink, an ice cold brew
What do you suggest I do
Trixxie quit and Tixxie too


----------



## pacer (Apr 29, 2014)

Stats my man this place is quiet
We need some music have a riot
The jukebox there is so reliant
Let's make some noise for the client


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey everyone, I only have one more final paper due and ten I'm out for summer break !

This paper is for the class I hate sociology of religion and is 15 pages long.

How's the Stats?


----------



## pacer (Apr 29, 2014)

Congrats, drifter.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2014)

pacer said:


> Congrats, drifter.



Thanks, I have been so stressed out  and it's almost over.

This last paper sucks but I am not doing well in the class so I am not going to worry about it as much as the other classes.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

pacer said:


> Stats my man how are you
> I'd like a drink, an ice cold brew
> What do you suggest I do
> Trixxie quit and Tixxie too




Hmmm. Pacer, are you sure you didn't run 'em off?  They were fine yesterday...well one of them was...the other one got tired quickly and I think Stat gave her a pink slip...or maybe it was lingerie he was referring to?  hmmmm?  Never mind....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

drifter said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats, drifter.
> ...




I know the feeling....at some point you just want it to be over no matter what.....


----------



## pacer (Apr 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Hmmm. Pacer, are you sure you didn't run 'em off?  They were fine yesterday...well one of them was...the other one got tired quickly and I think Stat gave her a pink slip...or maybe it was lingerie he was referring to?  hmmmm?  Never mind....


Trixxie quit last week, remember, and Stats said her cousin Tixxie took over.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm. Pacer, are you sure you didn't run 'em off?  They were fine yesterday...well one of them was...the other one got tired quickly and I think Stat gave her a pink slip...or maybe it was lingerie he was referring to?  hmmmm?  Never mind....
> ...




I lose track....they both looked alike except one was blond and one brunette....but they both had big boobs and I hardly paid attention to them....but, that's too bad....I need a Margarita just about now....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

I need more books, lol.

But..at least it's a start. Here tis!


----------



## pacer (Apr 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I lose track....they both looked alike except one was blond and one brunette....but they both had big boobs and I hardly paid attention to them....but, that's too bad....I need a Margarita just about now....


I make a great margarita.  Be back in a sec.


----------



## pacer (Apr 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I need more books, lol.
> 
> But..at least it's a start. Here tis!


It looks great.  You have a beautiful home, Gracie.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I need more books, lol.
> 
> But..at least it's a start. Here tis!




Damn Gracie, you did a mighty fine job.  I'd like to hire you out.....hope I can afford you...


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

Yard sale finds, baby! I need more throw pillows for the floor...repaint/stain the wicker plant stand, still gotta get a boston fern for over the window...and MORE BOOKS. 

Thank you, guys. Took me two days, but its done! Well...almost.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

Speaking of.....a gal online wanted me to fly out to her place...on her dime...and stay with her for a week and redecorate her living room. I was flattered...but said nope. I be a hermit. So...she took pics and we did it via email. I told her what I recommended..colors to paint, where to put what piece of furniture and how to place it, and she did it. Turned out great!


----------



## pacer (Apr 29, 2014)

Here you go, Mertex.  Let me know if it's okay.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



It's soooo TRUE !!!

I want to go camping, I want to get out this summer and make some new memories, I want to get out of this grief.

I am really hoping that taking a break from school will help.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I need more books, lol.
> 
> But..at least it's a start. Here tis!



I love this so Much !


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

You need to go camping, Drifter. Just....drift away and enjoy nature. Then when school starts again...you will be all refreshed!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

Yo, people, it was a hard day's work. I need a really strong whiskey tonight!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

pacer said:


> Stats my man how are you
> I'd like a drink, an ice cold brew
> What do you suggest I do
> Trixxie quit and Tixxie too





pacer said:


> Stats my man this place is quiet
> We need some music have a riot
> The jukebox there is so reliant
> Let's make some noise for the client




Methinks Pacer is waxing poetic.

Me likes.


Now, as to Trixxie and Tixxie, they are still hired, but right now they are working the "wellness and enjoyment" room.  Don't have time to report all the blow-by-blow details, but the customers seem very satisfied with the wellness massages. Why, one told me that was the best neck massage he ever got. 

You to Trixxie!  Go Tixxie!


----------



## pacer (Apr 29, 2014)

Make that two whiskeys, Stats.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Here, [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION], try this instead:









You need to let us know whether the recipe is too sweet or too sour. Wanna get it just right!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I need more books, lol.
> 
> But..at least it's a start. Here tis!





Looks really, really fine.

As the Germans say, "gemütlich", which is untranslatable, but means as much as "totally comfortable".



Well done, Gracie!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Speaking of.....a gal online wanted me to fly out to her place...on her dime...and stay with her for a week and redecorate her living room. I was flattered...but said nope. I be a hermit. So...she took pics and we did it via email. I told her what I recommended..colors to paint, where to put what piece of furniture and how to place it, and she did it. Turned out great!



You know, you could start a business as a decor advisor. My sis is really good at that as well.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

pacer said:


> Make that two whiskeys, Stats.




Here, Pacer, you try this too. Then you and Mertex can compare notes.

Too sweet? Too sour?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

Too late now. I'm good as things are. For now anyway. Who knows what tomorrow will bring?

But thank you, Stat. It's tiny, but cozy. I like it. So does my young roomie.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I need more books, lol.
> 
> But..at least it's a start. Here tis!



That looks just perfect to me!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 29, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I lose track....they both looked alike except one was blond and one brunette....but they both had big boobs and I hardly paid attention to them....but, that's too bad....I need a Margarita just about now....
> ...



In which case I will have one too, thank you!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



I feel exactly that way about the audit!


----------



## pacer (Apr 29, 2014)

Here you go, Derideo.  It's on the house.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 29, 2014)

pacer said:


> Here you go, Derideo.  It's on the house.



Thank you!

I could have sworn that was coaster...but if you want to call it a house...


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

Well...I just got an informative phone call about 15 minutes ago. Seems the BIL had another temper loss while they were in the valley visiting the past 5 days. He choked SIL again. So his daughter calls me and asks how long this has been going on and I said I had no clue cuz SIL is protecting her husband and all I know is what I have seen myself and experienced myself. So now they are scrambling around trying to figure out how to keep her safe while they live in their home. They have until the end of May to do that cuz that is moving day for them. 

I feel their pain. SIL will not put him in a home where he can be taken care of, but has to be extremely careful she doesn't piss him off because they only plan to live with his daughter for a few weeks until they get their own place. And her being alone with him once they do....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

pacer said:


> Here you go, Mertex.  Let me know if it's okay.



Damn, it looks terrific, I bet it tastes good, too....thank you Pacer...I don't know why we need Tixxie, Pixxie and Trixxie....you're doing a fantastic job....


----------



## pacer (Apr 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Damn, it looks terrific, I bet it tastes good, too....thank you Pacer...I don't know why we need Tixxie, Pixxie and Trixxie....you're doing a fantastic job....


Thank you, Mertex.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Hmmmm, yum.....I like that.  One of my favorite drinks is the Peach Bellini...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Another one of those fancy drinks is called a "sloppy blowjob" - I think they gotta mix it with a big fan set on full speed. 

Oh, wait, here's the description:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blow_Job_(cocktail)




> A Blow Job is a shooter mixed drink made by slowly pouring Baileys Irish Cream and Kahlúa and topping with whipped cream without mixing. It dates back to at least the early 1990s. It is traditionally consumed without using one's hands.



I mean, where do they get these names from???


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I need more books, lol.
> ...




You need to hire Gracie to redo the bar.....we need it to be more eclectic.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey, Gracie, what's yer fee for bar renovation??


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 29, 2014)

So, folks, wishing you all a good night. See you tomorrow!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

My fee? Lemme think about it. 

Night, Stat. See ya late tonight as usual.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

*Stat....see ya tomorrow!*


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 29, 2014)

The original bad apple.


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)

I'll have a shartdonnay, please.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 30, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> The original bad apple.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 30, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> I'll have a shartdonnay, please.



Sorry, no shartdonnay but I did find these in the wine cellar!


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning folks...

Another rainy day here in Boston.  And cold.  Rainy and cold.

So some tea would be wonderful towarm me up.


----------



## pacer (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning, Diana.  Here is your coffee.  We have to serve ourself around here.  What's on your agenda, today?


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 30, 2014)

Just another typical work day.

Month end and all that fun stuff.

How about you?


----------



## pacer (Apr 30, 2014)

Gonna make myself another coffee right now and try to write a couple of poems.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 30, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Good morning folks...
> 
> Another rainy day here in Boston.  And cold.  Rainy and cold.
> 
> So some tea would be wonderful towarm me up.



I made a pot of Rooibos tea so I poured you a cup, Diana!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 30, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Good morning folks...
> 
> Another rainy day here in Boston.  And cold.  Rainy and cold.
> 
> So some tea would be wonderful towarm me up.




You should send some of that rain down to us in Texas....we seem to be in a drought....again!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning folks...
> ...



That looks so soothing, Deri...waht is Rooibos?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 30, 2014)

I'll be out raking more leaves.....argh....it's an annual event here....

but, before I go....just want to say


----------



## pacer (Apr 30, 2014)

Happy Wednesday and Happy Hump Day to you too, Mertex.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...



It is an herbal tea from South Africa. It contains no caffeine and is healthy enough to give to babies (cold, of course) since it is a natural colic remedy. You can drink it with or without milk and since it is naturally slightly sweet it needs no sugar.

Rooibos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Lots of health benefits too, including cholesterol, gout, heart, cancer, etc.

Best of all it is relatively cheap with 80 bags costing about $5 on the internet.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




Thank you, Deri.....I'll have to remember that when I go to the store.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 30, 2014)

Morning, Pacer.....and now I have to run....don't have too much fun while I'm gone....save me some....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 30, 2014)

Jo, sweet peoples, off to my workout soon after the usual Wednesday work routine, but I be back on lt8r, gatrs!!


----------



## pacer (Apr 30, 2014)

Time for a refreshment.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey sweet folks....just popping in for a quick *beer*....going off to choir practice...hmmmm, that didn't sound good, maybe you better make that an Iced Tea....I don't want to be hic-cupping during choir practice....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 30, 2014)

Glad I got the library done because today I am back in flareup mode. Feet are swollen and painful and hard to walk on my right foot. I'm extremely fatigued today too. Sigh. Sure was nice while the remission was on me but it never lasts long enough.

I want to take a nap really bad, but....if I do, I will not sleep tonight. Went to bed last night around 12:30am and slept all the way through till 11:00 this morning. Without any sleep aid. Damn. That's rare for me. When I woke up I had to pee like a racehorse!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hope you feel better soon Gracie.

I'm ill. I have a 3 day convention to attend for work starting today and I have fever, chills, cough, congestion-the whole works-started today, perfect timing.

My daughter just got over this last week. Nasty cold.

Early bedtime because I have to attend this. I have no choice. Today was hell. Tomorrow will be even longer. Friday only half a day thank goodness.

Good night.


----------



## pacer (Apr 30, 2014)

Good night, Wolfsister.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 30, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hope you feel better soon Gracie.
> 
> I'm ill. I have a 3 day convention to attend for work starting today and I have fever, chills, cough, congestion-the whole works-started today, perfect timing.
> 
> ...





Hope you get to feeling better, Wolfsister77!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 30, 2014)

So, sweet peoples, what's up?

I had a ton of work today, plus on Wednesdays I see little Miss Statalina as well. 

Nice to have some time on now.

Today (May 1) is a legal holiday in Germany, so I can stay up some through the night and play now....


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have a shartdonnay, please.
> ...



AWESOME!!!

A glass of _Shart Bay_ for me, please.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 30, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > shart_attack said:
> ...








Compliments of the owner!


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 30, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hope you feel better soon Gracie.
> 
> I'm ill. I have a 3 day convention to attend for work starting today and I have fever, chills, cough, congestion-the whole works-started today, perfect timing.
> 
> ...



You might need to cancel the convention and stay home and get pampered till you feel better.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 30, 2014)

Hope you feel better soon, Wolfsister. I laid down just for a minute I told myself, soon after that post. 

I just now woke up.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 30, 2014)

Men who drink to much of this.






Think they have a chance with this.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 30, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hope you feel better soon Gracie.
> 
> I'm ill. I have a 3 day convention to attend for work starting today and I have fever, chills, cough, congestion-the whole works-started today, perfect timing.
> 
> ...




Will say a prayer for you....Wolfsister...that your convention will go well, that your illness will be short and you'll soon be in the best of health....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm back from choir....had to watch Survivor (taped tonight's show) and now I'm ready to do a little dancing and a little drinking....who's tending the bar?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 30, 2014)

Just a heads up....I made a trivia thingy for usmb:

USMB - Daily Trivia Game

Easier questions than the one already going. Don't know if we need two trivia games, but...what the heck. Just pick whichever one floats your boat I guess.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'm back from choir....had to watch Survivor (taped tonight's show) and now I'm ready to do a little dancing and a little drinking....who's tending the bar?








Which players do you like on survivor?


----------



## pacer (May 1, 2014)

Stats I'll have a scotch on the rocks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

Here ya go:








So, back in about one hour. Have something I need to go do!!


----------



## pacer (May 1, 2014)

That was fast. Thank you.


----------



## FuelRod (May 1, 2014)

It's a little known fact....


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 1, 2014)

For me it's a medium-large known fact... but Mr. Lincoln was wrong.  All Men are NOT created equal.


----------



## pacer (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 1, 2014)

Made it through my second day of convention stuff. Long day and doesn't help that I'm getting a cold. I'll lay low tonight and go to bed early. Only a half day tomorrow.

The only thing I'll be drinking is Nyquil.


----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)

Hon, drink a LOT of green tea. Maybe add a bit of apple cider vinegar in it. A teaspoon or half a teaspoon. PEE out the virus.


----------



## pacer (May 1, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Made it through my second day of convention stuff. Long day and doesn't help that I'm getting a cold. I'll lay low tonight and go to bed early. Only a half day tomorrow.
> 
> The only thing I'll be drinking is Nyquil.


A nice stiff drink of hot Brandy will knock the cold right out of you.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 1, 2014)

I'm willing to do anything to get rid of this junk. And my husband and daughter are sick with it too. Fun times. But Nyquil's got plenty of alcohol in it so cheers, LOL.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm willing to do anything to get rid of this junk. And my husband and daughter are sick with it too. Fun times. But Nyquil's got plenty of alcohol in it so cheers, LOL.



 [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]

Some suggestions. I've written this to a lot of acquaintances in the last years.


Kill the Nyquil - it only encourages the infection to grow if your nose is stopped up.

If the nose is stopped up: nose spray before sleeping, this is critical, otherwise, you breath through your mouth throughout the sleep cycle and the mouth has no cilia in it like the nose to catch dust and diseases trying to get it.

Inhalation of steam helps to keep the lungs from junking up, it relaxes the muscles in the entire throat area, helps to thin the mucous again. 3-4 times a day, 10 minutes at a crack.

Sleep with the head ever so slightly elevated.

Air out the bedroom before you go to sleep.

If muscle stiffness is part of the ailment, some aspirin or ibu is ok.

Check with your pharmacist to see if you can get a solution called "Umckaloabo" - it comes from Africa and is made from the pelargonium root - works like an antibiotic, is however, not one. Will shorten every upper bronchial infection. 50 drops, right on the tongue. 3 times a day. Second day: 35 drops, 3 X per day. Third day: 25 drops, 3 X per day. 


And Gracie is right: green tea (no more than 4 minutes of steep time), lots of it, will help you to pee out the infection. It really does help.

Good luck to you and your family. Thinking of you.

Stat


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> For me it's a medium-large known fact... but Mr. Lincoln was wrong.  All Men are NOT created equal.





pacer said:


> That was fast. Thank you.




We aim to please.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2014)

Well, deer peepulz, it's time for every good man in my time zone to do what comes naturally: go to sleep!!


See you tomorrow.


----------



## Mertex (May 1, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> For me it's a medium-large known fact... but Mr. Lincoln was wrong.  All Men are NOT created equal.




All men are created equal......some people don't treat them equally, though.


----------



## Mertex (May 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm willing to do anything to get rid of this junk. And my husband and daughter are sick with it too. Fun times. But Nyquil's got plenty of alcohol in it so cheers, LOL.
> ...



Thanks for reposting that Stat....I copied it and am going to print it for the next time.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm willing to do anything to get rid of this junk. And my husband and daughter are sick with it too. Fun times. But Nyquil's got plenty of alcohol in it so cheers, LOL.
> ...



Thanks Stat, I totally hear you about the nose spray, I could not breathe through my nose last night and that was the only thing that helped and some Vicks.

You and Gracie gave good advise. I'll print this. Much appreciated.


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Hon, drink a LOT of green tea. Maybe add a bit of apple cider vinegar in it. A teaspoon or half a teaspoon. PEE out the virus.


​


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 1, 2014)

^^ Rarely appropriate emoticon.

Today started out weird too.
​


----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)

Breath Right nose strips. They DO help. A lot! Use the clear ones though. The flesh toned ones will pull the skin off your nose when you remove it.


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > For me it's a medium-large known fact... but Mr. Lincoln was wrong.  All Men are NOT created equal.
> ...



That's not what I meant.  Of course all Men (and Women) are created equal in the eyes of the law and the community interest.  At least in theory...

All men may be equal in society, but male Monkeys, (like female Monkeys) come in LOTS of shapes and sizes.
Variety Rocks! ​
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3rQH-sfgCU]Johnny Horton- Hooray For That Little Difference - YouTube[/ame]

​


----------



## AVG-JOE (May 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Breath Right nose strips. They DO help. A lot! Use the clear ones though. The flesh toned ones will pull the skin off your nose when you remove it.



  Ow!


----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Breath Right nose strips. They DO help. A lot! Use the clear ones though. The flesh toned ones will pull the skin off your nose when you remove it.
> ...



Yeah. I know. They are extra strength stickied. So I use the clear ones. Small/medium.
They really do work, too.


----------



## Mertex (May 1, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



I get what you are saying....everybody looks different, but yeah, as far as being human beings, we're all made of the same stuff.


----------



## Mertex (May 1, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back from choir....had to watch Survivor (taped tonight's show) and now I'm ready to do a little dancing and a little drinking....who's tending the bar?
> ...



That looks delicious.....make me one...

On Survivor.....
I was rooting for Spenser, but he's not a very good player....I really don't like the guy who will probably win, but he's pretty much got it sewed up with his immunity idols and alliance that is supporting him.  He did make a move against his alliance this week that might change some of them, but most of the time they're too dumb to see the forest for the trees and will probably continue to back him....I would like for Tasha to win, but, not sure she'll be able to beat Tony to the end.


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/352487-may-animal-avie-month.html

Anyone wanna join in?


----------



## Gracie (May 2, 2014)

Spencer sulks too much. I dislike him. A lot.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 2, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> ^^ Rarely appropriate emoticon.
> 
> Today started out weird too.
> ​


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 2, 2014)

avg-joe said:


> mertex said:
> 
> 
> > avg-joe said:
> ...



*i. D. I. C.*


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 2, 2014)

Gracie said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/352487-may-animal-avie-month.html
> 
> Anyone wanna join in?



No problem.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 2, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/352487-may-animal-avie-month.html
> ...




Hey, hope you get to feeling better!!


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I like Tasha


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Thanks Stat, I feel better today. Not great but better. Convention is over. I'm gonna take a nap. Hopefully, that'll help. Talk to you soon.


----------



## Mertex (May 2, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



It's good you're feeling better....it'll soon be history....mine is finally gone...I still just have a tad of that nasty congestion, so I've been taking Alka Seltzer Plus every morning, and it seems to make it better.  I haven't had any problem sleeping...which is good.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 2, 2014)

Friday evening...time for a drink!

Trollop, tramplet, whomever Stat has hired as the latest barmaid, I will have a double Patron over ice, thank you.


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Friday evening...time for a drink!
> 
> Trollop, tramplet, whomever Stat has hired as the latest barmaid, I will have a double Patron over ice, thank you.


  It's happy hour.  I'll have whatever you're having.


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

Statistik hengst my good man
We'd like a drink but no one's 'round
We'll serve ourself if you don't mind
Drinks on the house, you are so kind


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Friday evening...time for a drink!
> ...








One for each of us, Cheers!


----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> One for each of us, Cheers!


Cheers to you, Derideo.  Thank you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistik hengst my good man
> We'd like a drink but no one's 'round
> We'll serve ourself if you don't mind
> Drinks on the house, you are so kind




Uhhh, Trixxie is giving me a hand with the, uh, business paperwork. Be right there!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 2, 2014)

So, ye olde Barman Sir O'Stalaleary is here!!!  Whew, long day!

first:







My little daughter's school did a Friday evening event to open the Month of May (since May 1 is a national holiday in Germany), called "Maisingen", where each class sang, danced, recited poetry, did skits or something like that. The school orchestra opened up the event and there was my little one, playing her viola.  Cool. Proud Papa, proud Papa!!!


----------



## pacer (May 3, 2014)

Good afternoon, Stats.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 3, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good afternoon, Stats.




Good morning to you, Pacer!!


----------



## pacer (May 3, 2014)

I think I'll have another nice hot cup of coffee.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 3, 2014)

Enjoy, I am on just for a short while, then off with the little one to go bike riding!


----------



## pacer (May 3, 2014)

You mentioned it was cold in your neck of the woods...certainly not the nicest weather to go biking.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 3, 2014)

pacer said:


> You mentioned it was cold in your neck of the woods...certainly not the nicest weather to go biking.





Cold but sunshiny - we just rollered (scootered) for 1/2 hour, now will be biking, then a good dinner and then tonight is a huge fireworks festival where I live. We will be up quite late tonight.

This is how it will look tonight:


----------



## Mertex (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (May 3, 2014)

Is anybody else watching Jeopardy?  Julia kicked butt again yesterday, for the 9th time, she is way over $200k now....that gal knows everything about everything.  She's also very unassuming....I wonder if she'll get to the million like Ken Jennings?

She has to take a break this week, they're having a decade contest....


----------



## Mertex (May 3, 2014)

We are having such a beautiful day here in Texas.... I think I will quit working and just relax and chill.....but wanted to wish everyone a great day:


----------



## pacer (May 3, 2014)

Thank you, Mertex.  I think I'm going to listen to some music and have a drink.  How is the game going?  Is it as boring to play as it is to watch?


----------



## pacer (May 3, 2014)

Here's a Margarita for you, Mertex.  It's on the house.


----------



## pacer (May 3, 2014)

Mai tai for Gracie and one for me.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Statistik hengst my good man
> ...



Lol!!!!


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2014)

Yum!! Now....bring me the beach too. The one in Maui. I'll wait here while you go get it.


----------



## pacer (May 3, 2014)

How's this...the Valley Isle in Maui?


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 3, 2014)

Good afternoon to everybody.


----------



## pacer (May 3, 2014)

Ahhh...this is the one Stats served up the last time.


----------



## pacer (May 3, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Good afternoon to everybody.


Good afternoon Katsteve. How are you?  How's your day?  What would you care to drink?  I'm playing bartender.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 3, 2014)

pacer said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon to everybody.
> ...



Howdy Pacer, I sure could use one. Believe or not my city(Riverside, California) has been one of the nations hot spots all week

Now for that drink......an ice cold strawberry lemonade, por favor.


----------



## pacer (May 3, 2014)

Here you are, Kats.  One for you and one for the fella at the end of the bar.


----------



## pacer (May 3, 2014)

Turn it up!!


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




South of me...and yeah...it's been HOT the past few days. Today..perfect. About 70 in the shade, around 75 in the sun.


----------



## blackhawk (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2014)

blackhawk said:


>



That's an awesome shot!!


----------



## Grandma (May 3, 2014)

*sips a delicious pina colada*


Evening, everyone!


----------



## blackhawk (May 3, 2014)

No reason other than I just really like AC/DC.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WVBEB8-wa0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WVBEB8-wa0[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2014)

Evenin' Grandma.


----------



## Mertex (May 3, 2014)

pacer said:


> Thank you, Mertex.  I think I'm going to listen to some music and have a drink.  How is the game going?  Is it as boring to play as it is to watch?



Not anymore than checking the thread and making a post, like in any other thread....I'm not spending time pondering what my next move is going to be....so, no, I don't find it boring.


----------



## Mertex (May 3, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...




Too much hanky panky and not enough service.....no wonder clients are going to other bars....


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2014)

Wish Stat was not in Germany. When he is here, I am heading to bed. Plus, he has Little StatliciousPrincess this weekend so his absence will be more than usual.


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2014)

Maybe we should go grab [MENTION=48697]Goddess_Ashtara[/MENTION] cuz she is getting reamed in her intro thread. Fire Trixxie and get Ashtara to take her place, lol.


----------



## Mertex (May 3, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



You're not experiencing fires again, are you?   .....I haven't heard.


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2014)

I haven't heard anything either. No fires that I know of down south. Yet.


----------



## Mertex (May 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I haven't heard anything either. No fires that I know of down south. Yet.




Maybe he means it's just been really hot.....like 100 degrees or something....


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2014)

Yes. It has been VERY hot the past few days. If it is hot HERE, I can imagine what it is like 5 hours south of me. HOT HOT HOT.


----------



## Mertex (May 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Yes. It has been VERY hot the past few days. If it is hot HERE, I can imagine what it is like 5 hours south of me. HOT HOT HOT.




We've had unusual colder temperatures here....had to drag out the blanket again.  But, it makes for working out in the yard bearable.


----------



## Gracie (May 3, 2014)

It was nice today in the shade. Yesterday...too hot. Day before, I burned my feet just watering the yard.

Right now..it's kinda cold.


----------



## Mertex (May 4, 2014)

Well, my bed is calling:


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)

Night Mertex. My Eye Candy 2 is calling.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Matter of fact, we had a bad one in a suburb called Rancho Cucamonga in the middle of last week, on Wednesday the smoke  was thick for miles. Couple that with the near 100 degree heat, and it made for some miserable conditions. Local fire departments got it under control by Friday


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 4, 2014)

pacer said:


> Here you are, Kats.  One for you and one for the fella at the end of the bar.



Now that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## pacer (May 4, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## pacer (May 4, 2014)

Time for a fresh coffee.


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

pacer said:


> Time for a fresh coffee.



Hey, Pacer! How's the weekend coming?


----------



## pacer (May 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Hey, Pacer! How's the weekend coming?


Great, thank you for asking, BDBoop.  I am going to visit a friend in the hospital very shortly.  How was your visit with your sister and grandkids?


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

pacer said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Pacer! How's the weekend coming?
> ...



I live with my sister, her grands are still here. Visit with my daughter and grands was an unmitigated blast. Thanks for asking.  

Haven't written for several days, so that and coffee are next on my agenda, followed by more time in my sig thread. Hopefully maybe see you there after you get home again?

I hope all is well with your friend. Ask for prayer over at the Coffee Shop if you wish.


----------



## blackhawk (May 4, 2014)

Dig in.


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Time for a fresh coffee.
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Well, long time no see! How's life been treating you?


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Hello there BD. My Mother has been here visiting so I have not been around as much. She is contemplating selling her home and moving back to California  and living with me.

Big change for her because she is very independent and still in very good health. She turns 82 in August, and may just be planning ahead. We will see. 

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



I am glad she is with you, where is she contemplating moving from? 

I see you've been busy in Cheers, so at least now I know where to find you to touch base occasionally.


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)

Dayum Blackhawk! That looks delish!


----------



## Mertex (May 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Dayum Blackhawk! That looks delish!





I second that emotion.....


----------



## Mertex (May 4, 2014)

Got to go do some shopping....will check in later....have a great day, everyone.


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)

I just had breakfast when he posted that pic. Now I want to have second breakfast!


----------



## pacer (May 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I hope all is well with your friend.


I had a nice little visit, BDBoop.  I brought her the newspaper and a couple of trash tabloids...she enjoys those kinds of magazines...and just chatted about nothing much of anything.    Now I'm going to have a stiff drink.


----------



## pacer (May 4, 2014)

Statistik hengst my good man
In pouring rain today I ran
I did get drenched right to the bone
I'll have a drink not to get stoned

A shot of scotch I served myself
I took it from the second shelf
When you do your inventory
The missing shot you'll know the story


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 4, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



She would be relocating from her hometown in a little town called Fort Scott Kansas where she and my Dad grew up. When they retired in 2004, they left San Francisco where they had lived for over 30 years, and returned there.

Anyway, enjoy the rest of your weekend, talk to you soon!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 4, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistik hengst my good man
> In pouring rain today I ran
> I did get drenched right to the bone
> I'll have a drink not to get stoned
> ...



That stash of special single malt
is Stat's most precious tipple.
If you don't want him to find fault
you really shouldn't sipple.


----------



## pacer (May 4, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Statistik hengst my good man
> ...


Right on, Derideo!


----------



## Mertex (May 4, 2014)

*GO SPURS GO​*

The Spurs just won game "7" making them winners of the first round series of games against the Dallas Mavericks in the NBA finals.


----------



## pacer (May 4, 2014)

pacer said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...


The stash of malt is in the vault
I have no key Stats cannot fault
The shot of tipple I do sipple
Is cheap old scotch my throat to tickle


----------



## BDBoop (May 4, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Thanks, what's left of it!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 4, 2014)

pacer said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




*Totally cool, thanks to both of you.*

After the usual Sunday swimming with my daughter, I got hit with a stomach flu and have been in front of the porcelain G-ddess off and on a great deal since 3 pm my time, the last 11 hours. Until now, my daughter has been unaffected, but she is not sleeping well. No idea where it came from, cooked the usual Sunday meal that she so loves to eat and then *BAMM*, it hit me. I just got up to try a German medication you can use when you think there's no more to throw up, it's called IBEROGAST.  So, I am back to bed and have 4 more hours before it's time to get the little one up and ready for school.

Stomach flues really, really suck. Haven't had one in 7 years. Ugh. Guess we'll know tomorrow if it was a 24 or a 48 hour virus, or whatever it was. 

Kinda feel like this:


So, y'all, drink one for me, I'm headin right back for the bed.  Ciao.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Take care of yourself and get better soon. I had one of those a few years back and it lasted about 24 hours for the worst of it but those 24 hours were the worst of my life. So if you are going through that, I pity you. Ugh, luckily it was over quick. Now, the time I got Salmonella-that's a whole different story and I won't give details. No one wants to hear that, LOL.

Take care of yourself and I hope it's just a 24 hour thing.


----------



## pacer (May 4, 2014)

Look after yourself, Stats.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *GO SPURS GO​*
> 
> The Spurs just won game "7" making them winners of the first round series of games against the Dallas Mavericks in the NBA finals.



Tim Duncan seems to get better the older that he gets.


----------



## blackhawk (May 4, 2014)




----------



## blackhawk (May 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *GO SPURS GO​*
> 
> The Spurs just won game "7" making them winners of the first round series of games against the Dallas Mavericks in the NBA finals.



What took so long that series should have been over in four games?


----------



## Mertex (May 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...




Hope you're feeling better soon.  It sucks to be sick.....


----------



## Mertex (May 4, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > *GO SPURS GO​*
> ...



Damn Mavericks just wouldn't give up, that's what happened!


----------



## Mertex (May 4, 2014)




----------



## katsteve2012 (May 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...



Cheers Stat!

Here's "Speedy" with some fast relief:

Cheers!

Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTT1TSdWjkQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Vintage Alka Seltzer Commercial - Funny Buster Keaton - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pacer (May 5, 2014)

Yum yum...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 5, 2014)

Thanks, pacer!!!


----------



## Diana1180 (May 5, 2014)

Hey kids.

Been a busy few days!

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Mertex (May 5, 2014)

Monday is a busy day.....I've got so much work after relaxing and chilling for two days.

Hope you're feeling better Stat.....


----------



## pacer (May 5, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Hey kids.
> 
> Been a busy few days!
> 
> Hope everyone is well.



Hi, Diana, how are you
Stats has got the stomach flu
A drink I'll have to get for you
What will it be I ask of you


----------



## Mertex (May 5, 2014)

It is such a beautiful day outside....I should be working outside instead of in here....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 5, 2014)

I am sensing a strong change in the force!!!


----------



## Mertex (May 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I am sensing a strong change in the force!!!




This is the day to celebrate.....*Cheers!*


----------



## pacer (May 5, 2014)

Cheers, Stats!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 5, 2014)

pacer said:


> Cheers, Stats!!




Cheers, Pacer!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I am sensing a strong change in the force!!!
> ...






To good friends, to good health (ok, working on that one), to good times!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 5, 2014)

On the stomach front, I can now report that after snoozing for 6 hours today, from 9-3 my time, and then snoozing again from about 6-7:30 my time, I had my first meal in 28 hours and now, one hour later, it looks like my source of nourishment (spaghetti, yum) is staying where it belongs.

Hallelujah!!!


----------



## Wake (May 5, 2014)

I'm hopeful this will be another step towards peace.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 5, 2014)

A toast to peace, for all!


----------



## Wake (May 5, 2014)

I'll take a round, too, if you don't mind. Cheers!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 5, 2014)

It's for everybody!


----------



## cereal_killer (May 5, 2014)

I need a drink!!!!! I knew I was going to get killed last night arghhhhhhh!!! RAWRRRRRRRR!

That Mafia game is a blast  

Dangit!!! 

Bookers neat....make it a double


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 5, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> I need a drink!!!!! I knew I was going to get killed last night arghhhhhhh!!! RAWRRRRRRRR!
> 
> That Mafia game is a blast
> 
> ...




You can inspect the inventory first:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 5, 2014)

And a Booker's for the young man from Adminland:


----------



## pacer (May 5, 2014)

I'll have one too.


----------



## cereal_killer (May 5, 2014)

pacer said:


> I'll have one too.



Cheers Pacer! *clink*


----------



## Mertex (May 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > I need a drink!!!!! I knew I was going to get killed last night arghhhhhhh!!! RAWRRRRRRRR!
> ...




Dang Stat, you really know to stock a bar.....


----------



## Mertex (May 5, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have one too.
> ...




I need one too (Is that a double)....been a rough day....


----------



## pacer (May 5, 2014)

It is a double, Mertex.


----------



## Diana1180 (May 5, 2014)

I will go girly on you guys. 

Bartender! Bring me a Toasted Almond please.


----------



## pacer (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Diana1180 (May 5, 2014)

pacer said:


>



Thank you pacer!


----------



## Grandma (May 5, 2014)

I'll have a Pepto Bismol on the rocks and a Rolaids sandwich, please.

Damn stomach flu.

Advice: Don't eat pizza when you're sick.


----------



## Gracie (May 5, 2014)

Awww. Hope you feel better soon Grandma.


----------



## Mertex (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)

Night Mertex.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Good morning, Cheersers!!!

I will be up late tonight, collecting IN, OH and NC primary election data, so let's have a good party tonight here in Cheers!!!


----------



## MarcATL (May 6, 2014)

Top of the mornin' TO YA!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 6, 2014)

Grandma said:


> I'll have a Pepto Bismol on the rocks and a Rolaids sandwich, please.
> 
> Damn stomach flu.
> 
> Advice: Don't eat pizza when you're sick.



Sorry to hear, this stuff is really going around.


----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.  Time for breaky!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Grandma said:


> I'll have a Pepto Bismol on the rocks and a Rolaids sandwich, please.
> 
> Damn stomach flu.
> 
> Advice: Don't eat pizza when you're sick.




I can tell you, it really, really sucks.


----------



## Diana1180 (May 6, 2014)

Good mornign everyone.

Sorry for all you sick people in here :-(

But breakfast looks REALLY good pacer.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, Cheersers!!!
> 
> I will be up late tonight, collecting IN, OH and NC primary election data, so let's have a good party tonight here in Cheers!!!



Check out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6Uo1nNt6LU&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Leslie Gore - It's My Party - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 6, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Good mornign everyone.
> 
> Sorry for all you sick people in here :-(
> 
> But breakfast looks REALLY good pacer.



Good Morning Diana! How's life in Boston?


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 6, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning, everyone.  Time for breaky!



Looks delicious. Can I get it to go?


----------



## Diana1180 (May 6, 2014)

Hello Kat!

Its good.  We are finally getting some nice weather here.  Sun is shining.  Bruins play tonight.

I really cant complain.

How have you been?


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > I need a drink!!!!! I knew I was going to get killed last night arghhhhhhh!!! RAWRRRRRRRR!
> ...



Quite impressive!


----------



## Mertex (May 6, 2014)

Just wanted to pop in and say:







*I'll be back later.*....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Me, too!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 6, 2014)

Good morning to the members of Cheers.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning to the members of Cheers.


----------



## Diana1180 (May 6, 2014)

Good Morning Jake.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 6, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning to the members of Cheers.



Top of the morning Jake!


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 6, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Hello Kat!
> 
> Its good.  We are finally getting some nice weather here.  Sun is shining.  Bruins play tonight.
> 
> ...



Doing ok. Weather is nice and cool here in California....a nice change.

Plus, the Clippers WON!


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)

Nice here today, but the Santa Anas are blowing everything around and kinda nippy in the shade.

Mornin' folks!


----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)

Sip...  Good afternoon, Gracie.


----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, Cheersers!!!
> 
> I will be up late tonight, collecting IN, OH and NC primary election data, so let's have a good party tonight here in Cheers!!!


Statistik hengst we're waiting here
To start the party with a Cheer
You said you'd be up late tonight
Let's start the party into the night


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 6, 2014)

Started the day swimming a couple of laps before work. Had to deal with with more problems inflicted beyond my control.  Supposed to have gone to a cocktail party but feel like I might be getting a migraine so just relaxing until I grab some soup and then head on out to the library. 

That's life in the swim lane!


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)

I'd love to go swimming but...no place to do it except the pacific and it is wayyyy too cold. Only place I swim in the ocean is in Maui.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Cheersers!!!
> ...



I'm here, I'm here, I've brought some party cheer:


----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)

Dim the lights...   Who is bartending?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Moi!!!


----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)

Quit drooling over your date and get the party rolling.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 6, 2014)

Kick that ho to the curb and let's enjoy a nice refreshing drink. The weather is gorgeous here and I'm in a good mood. One of these will do nicely.


----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)

Cheers to those who drink beer.


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)

NCCC is doing fine
Talk of veggies on which to dine
Just a nice mellow place
To share face to face
One post alittle at a time.

I know. I suck at this stuff.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Ohh, alright.


----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> NCCC is doing fine
> Talk of veggies on which to dine
> Just a nice mellow place
> To share face to face
> ...


That is a darn good little poem, Gracie.   I wasn't sure whether I should leave mine up considering the nature but...

Gracie my lady how's N C C C
I'm having a drink as you can see
Gotta use the washroom in a jiff-y
Be back in a minute after my wee wee


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Damn, that disco music just sucks.... brb...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Ok, here's better disco music:




Yo, baby, yo, yo....


----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)

You haven't introduced us to your date, Stats.  What's her name?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

pacer said:


> You haven't introduced us to your date, Stats.  What's her name?




First, there was Trixxie, then there was Tixxie.

This one is Wichsie.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> *Kick that ho to the curb* and let's enjoy a nice refreshing drink. The weather is gorgeous here and I'm in a good mood. One of these will do nicely.


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)

Find a nice lady, Stat. The ones you are dragging in here are bimbos.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Ok, my bouncer just let a couple of these dudes in, they want to entertain the wimmenz:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Find a nice lady, Stat. The ones you are dragging in here are bimbos.




I like Wichsie, she is very talented at what she does!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

And here is another girlfriend:







That's Pumpsie.


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)

I will pass on the guys. Not my type. They need to be older. Longer hair. Oh..similar to Sam Elliot.


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And here is another girlfriend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More like Bimby.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I will pass on the guys. Not my type. They need to be older. Longer hair. Oh..similar to Sam Elliot.





Then drag him in here...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

for Gracie:


----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)

For Gracie from Stats:


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)

Both pics says Referal Denied.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And here is another girlfriend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, she's gonna have a bad back in a few years.


----------



## Wake (May 6, 2014)

Good evening everyone. ;-)

What's up today?


----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)

Not much.  You?


----------



## Wake (May 6, 2014)

pacer said:


> Not much.  You?



Well, I gave in and bought an Oreo McFlurry because they're delicious. 

I'm trying to unwind my mind a bit, and I figured delicious ice cream might help.


----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)

Wake said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Not much.  You?
> ...


Mmmmm...Yum yum...Now you have me craving ice cream.


----------



## Wake (May 6, 2014)

Went to Pick-N-Save yesterday while shopping for a client, and I was walking past the ice cream section.

There's this brand of ice cream called they have "Talenti," and it's supposedly some sort of gelato. Now I've never had gelato, but when I hear "Sea Salt Caramel," I take notice. ;D


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

I scream, you scream, we all scream for ice cream!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > And here is another girlfriend:
> ...




Then I will massage it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Both pics says Referal Denied.




I fixed that problem with a vid instead...


----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)

Wake said:


> Went to Pick-N-Save yesterday while shopping for a client, and I was walking past the ice cream section.
> 
> There's this brand of ice cream called they have "Talenti," and it's supposedly some sort of gelato. Now I've never had gelato, but when I hear "Sea Salt Caramel," I take notice. ;D


I don't think I've ever had gelato, either.  I'll have to keep the name in mind.  Thank you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Gelato is delish. You will love it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2014)

Well, you guys party on, it's 3 am here and I will get up at 8 to finish elections stuff.

Trixxie, Tixxie, Wichsie and Pumpsie, you all get the night off!



See y'all tomorrow. Have fun!!


----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)

You too, Stats.  Have a nice sleep.


----------



## Gracie (May 6, 2014)

Night Stat.


----------



## Wake (May 6, 2014)

Have a good night, Stat. 

Meh, my sweet tooth isn't satisfied with that McFlurry. Hm... maybe some jelly beans?


----------



## pacer (May 6, 2014)

Gracie and Wake
A good night I do bid
Tomorrow's another day
I must get to bed


----------



## Grandma (May 6, 2014)

G'night everyone.

*wipes off the empty tables, puts up the chairs*

I think I'll have a ginger ale before I mop the floors.


----------



## Mertex (May 7, 2014)

Well, I'm sorry that I didn't make it back....looks like you all were having a hell of a time.

I ROFLMAO at your posts....Trixxie, Tixxie and Bimby or was it Pumpsy all seem to be heavy on the top.....

There was nobody here when I finally was able to break free....so I had a Margarita, had to fix it myself, cried over some stupid sad song that was playing over and over on the jukebox and now I'm going off to bed.....

*Oh, the floors were nice and clean....thanks, Grandma!*

Hope I'll be able to spend more time with you all tomorrow!


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ok, here's better disco music:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlzlNpttvVM
> ...



Try this...nobody could "Rock a House" like Stevie Ray Vaughn! Good way to end a wild party! Goodnight all!


MCheck out this video on YouTube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFWw1w-vT2Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Stevie Ray Vaughan - The house is rockin' 06/09/90 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 7, 2014)

BTW, in honor of VE day(s) and our vets:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/europe/353318-ve-day-69-years-ago-this-week.html

If you have any photos you would like to contribute, that would be neat.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 7, 2014)

Grandma said:


> G'night everyone.
> 
> *wipes off the empty tables, puts up the chairs*
> 
> I think I'll have a ginger ale before I mop the floors.




Just gotta love those geezer chicks...


----------



## pacer (May 7, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.  Mmmmm....smells good.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning, everyone.  Mmmmm....smells good.



I love Portuguese style fried potatoes.


----------



## Mertex (May 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Gelato is delish. You will love it.





Yes it is.....I like it better than ice cream.


----------



## Mertex (May 7, 2014)

Good morning Stat, Deri.....hoping you are having a good day.

I'll be doing some work shortly, wanted to stop by and say HI!


----------



## Mertex (May 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BTW, in honor of VE day(s) and our vets:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/europe/353318-ve-day-69-years-ago-this-week.html
> 
> If you have any photos you would like to contribute, that would be neat.




Yes, indeed....i'ts also my youngest son's birthday, May 8.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 7, 2014)

To start the evening:









Klingon Bloodwine!!


*Kaplah!!!!*


----------



## pacer (May 7, 2014)

Good evening, Stats.  It's pretty quiet in here.  I'll have the usual...Bud Light.


----------



## pacer (May 7, 2014)

Statistik hengst it's all too clear
Need to serve ourself 'round here
A busy man you do appear
So I will serve a round of beer

(These poems are getting sloppy )


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> Statistik hengst it's all too clear
> Need to serve ourself 'round here
> A busy man you do appear
> So I will serve a round of beer
> ...




They are fantastic.

Sorry, Trixxie and I were doing some hard paperwork.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 7, 2014)

[MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]


----------



## pacer (May 7, 2014)

Thank you, Stats.  Carry on with whatever you were doing.  Don't want to interrupt anything.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 7, 2014)

Back in 90 minutes....


----------



## Hossfly (May 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Gelato is delish. You will love it.
> ...


I had gelato once. Burnt my lip! [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]

Gelato (Italian pronunciation: [d&#658;e&#712;la&#720;to]; plural: gelati) is the Italian word for ice cream


----------



## Mertex (May 7, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




How did it burn your lip?  You held it too long on your lip?

There's a Gelato stand in one of our Theaters, the Palladium, and they have many different flavors.....I'd like to try them all....one at a time.  It is soooooo gooood....


----------



## Hossfly (May 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Just joking. Italian ice cream is worth taking a trip there just to get some.


----------



## Mertex (May 7, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




Yes it is...and it's got less fat than ice cream....


----------



## blackhawk (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for serving my cat....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Thanks for serving my cat....




lol....


----------



## Mertex (May 8, 2014)

[MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]


----------



## pacer (May 8, 2014)

Good morning everyone and good afternoon, Stats.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gJXyMuTu4qE
> 
> [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]





Cool!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 8, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning everyone and good afternoon, Stats.


----------



## Mertex (May 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gJXyMuTu4qE
> ...




Those kids made me tired just looking at them.

How's this morning (afternoon) for you going?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Heavy work and prep day for me. Looking forward to chilling out starting now.

How's your day shaping up?


----------



## Mertex (May 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




We've got company coming over....to shoot some pool, so it should be a nice evening.
We're getting pizza, and I have to go fix a dessert right now...so I probably won't be around much this afternoon, till late tonight.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 9, 2014)

That stomach flu going around hit my daughter. She's home with a fever, throwing up so momma will be back later for a much needed drink-If If don't pass out asleep really early, LOL.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> That stomach flu going around hit my daughter. She's home with a fever, throwing up so momma will be back later for a much needed drink-If If don't pass out asleep really early, LOL.




I'll make sure you get that drink!


----------



## Mertex (May 9, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> That stomach flu going around hit my daughter. She's home with a fever, throwing up so momma will be back later for a much needed drink-If If don't pass out asleep really early, LOL.




Oooh, I feel for her....that stomach flu is such a drain on the body....literally... hope she gets to feeling better.

I'm going to work outside today...it's such a lovely day.


----------



## Diana1180 (May 9, 2014)

Anyone want a 15 year old?  *sigh*

Why do I feel I cant do anything right with this child lol.  She gets in trouble at school and its MY fault somehow.

The attitude is driving me bonkers.  "Hey sweetie?".... "what?!".... "uh, i love you"

*sigh*


----------



## Diana1180 (May 9, 2014)

Oh...and hi everyone!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Oh...and hi everyone!




Hi!!!


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)

Morning Folks.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 9, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Anyone want a 15 year old?  *sigh*
> 
> Why do I feel I cant do anything right with this child lol.  She gets in trouble at school and its MY fault somehow.
> 
> ...



This too shall pass, Diana! 

Just remember that you were 15 once and this is what your mother was secretly hoping would happen to you when your daughter reached 15.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Morning Folks.



Welcome back, Gracie


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)

Thank you, Deri.


----------



## Diana1180 (May 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want a 15 year old?  *sigh*
> ...



Yes...my mother just smiles that knowing smile.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2014)

Gracie's back, Gracie's back!!!!



Woohoo!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...




And you will have that smile on your face in about 25 years....


----------



## Gracie (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2014)

Guys (and ladies), I need to take my pooch for a much needed walk before the next storm hits. Back in about 40 or so...


----------



## Mertex (May 9, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Anyone want a 15 year old?  *sigh*
> 
> Why do I feel I cant do anything right with this child lol.  She gets in trouble at school and its MY fault somehow.
> 
> ...



At least you only have one 15 year old to deal with...I went through that 5 times....yes, and I made it....  You will too, but I understand, it's just hard.  You love them and the things you do is for their own good but they don't get it....till later, though.


----------



## Mertex (May 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want a 15 year old?  *sigh*
> ...




Are you saying grandkids are parents "revenge" -  ha,ha, that is too funny.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 9, 2014)

Teenage daughter years-something to look forward to, LOL.


----------



## Mertex (May 9, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Teenage daughter years-something to look forward to, LOL.




So much fun.  My daughter was so sweet, all the teachers loved her, until she turned 15....argh......!


----------



## Diana1180 (May 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want a 15 year old?  *sigh*
> ...



God bless you lol...

Thank goodness I only have one.  She is really testing boundries lately.  I know its typical teenage stuff but man.  I have always told her if she needs someone to talk to I will gladly set up an appt with a counselor or something.  So she told me so this week.  Said there is just stuff she isnt comfortable talkin to me about.  OK.  Made the appointment.  But why do I now feel like she cant come to me?? lol.  Taking it too personal I know.  And its a good sign she told me.


----------



## Mertex (May 9, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...




It's normal...when they reach that age they start pulling away from the parents and start leaning on their friends.  They'll share with friends what they don't want to share with parents, just keep an eye on the friends, make sure they're not going to be a bad influence on her.  I think boys are a lot easier, they don't share much either but they aren't as moody and snippy as girls.


----------



## pacer (May 9, 2014)

Good afternoon, everyone.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2014)

Yo!!!


----------



## pacer (May 9, 2014)

Spent the better part of this morning and afternoon searching obituary notices at the Public Archives.  I'm thirsty.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2014)

pacer said:


> Spent the better part of this morning and afternoon searching obituary notices at the Public Archives.  I'm thirsty.


----------



## pacer (May 9, 2014)

I trust your taste, Stats.  Looks yummy.  I'll have a double.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



A friend of mine once observed that when the boys start becoming hairy and smelly and looking at girls and the girls start being moody and snippy and are looking at the boys that is nature's way of telling the parents to kick them out of the nest!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2014)

It's cognac.


Drink of the Gods. Or, uh, was that Dogs....?




Hmmmmm......


Nope.


Gods.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 9, 2014)

It's hormones. Females are worse than males and I dare anyone to say otherwise!!  LOL


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> It's hormones. Females are worse than males and I dare anyone to say otherwise!!  LOL




I'll not disagree with you, I promise!


Now, have a drink:


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 9, 2014)

Thanks Stat, I needed that!! Refreshing.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Thanks Stat, I needed that!! Refreshing.




The drink is called "Sex on the Beach".

I distance myself from that title. But the drink is delicious!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 9, 2014)

I've had that before and I love it-I'm talking about the drink of course, LOL.


----------



## Grandma (May 10, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> That stomach flu going around hit my daughter. She's home with a fever, throwing up so momma will be back later for a much needed drink-If If don't pass out asleep really early, LOL.



Awww, poor kid, I hope she feels better soon.

Barkeep - please put Wolfsister's drink on my tab.


----------



## Grandma (May 10, 2014)

I'll have a peppermint schnapps. Or two.


----------



## Gracie (May 10, 2014)

Oh man. I remember peppermint schnapps chased with....beer. Ewww. But..I did it. Got so damn drunk I found myself wandering about in snow knee deep. Took FOREVER to sober up. Dayum. That was....hmmm....about 40 years ago.


----------



## Kondor3 (May 10, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Oh man. I remember peppermint schnapps chased with....beer. Ewww. But..I did it. Got so damn drunk I found myself wandering about in snow knee deep. Took FOREVER to sober up. Dayum. That was....hmmm....about 40 years ago.


Peppermint schnapps chased with beer... dear God... I haven't thought about that combination in eons... takes me back to my shallow-pockets Army days as a kid in Germany... same thing... same results... same timeframe...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > That stomach flu going around hit my daughter. She's home with a fever, throwing up so momma will be back later for a much needed drink-If If don't pass out asleep really early, LOL.
> ...




Done!


Now, that adds up to:


$5,765,892, 413.22


Sex on the beach is very, very expensive.

Cash, or credit?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2014)

Grandma said:


> I'll have a peppermint schnapps. Or two.




Here, have the bottle:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2014)

LOL!!


A friend sent me this comic:








That's Pinocchio clamped down and Gepetto walking away toward the fireplace.


"Keep on lying, it's going to be a long winter"





Gotta save that one for the winter...


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 10, 2014)

Once in college, I got so drunk and sick off of Peppermint Schnapps I have not been able to touch the stuff since.


----------



## Mertex (May 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> LOL!!
> 
> 
> A friend sent me this comic:
> ...



That might work really well in the quote thread...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2014)

Yepp!!


----------



## Mertex (May 10, 2014)

pacer said:


> Spent the better part of this morning and afternoon searching obituary notices at the Public Archives.  I'm thirsty.





Someone in particular or just browsing?


----------



## Grandma (May 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



The check's in the mail.


----------



## Grandma (May 11, 2014)

A friend and I used to go to the bar in town every Wednesday at lunchtime. Each week we ordered a different drink. There are a million different flavors of schnapps, so I never did get to try all of them. Never got to try every mixed drink, either. 

Maybe I should spend my future Wednesdays making up for lost time...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...




Promises, promises!!!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 11, 2014)

strong dark coffee please


----------



## Kondor3 (May 11, 2014)

Followed by a freshly-squeezed orange juice chaser.


----------



## blackhawk (May 11, 2014)




----------



## blackhawk (May 11, 2014)




----------



## pacer (May 11, 2014)

Fresh pot coming right up.  Happy Mother's Day, everyone.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2014)

blackhawk said:


>






love it!!!


----------



## Gracie (May 11, 2014)

Oy. I am up way too early. Didn't get to sleep until around 2 ish this morning. Some schmuck called me at 8am and the phone woke me up. By the time I found the phone, it stopped ringing. 
^&^%$%^&&!!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Oy. I am up way too early. Didn't get to sleep until around 2 ish this morning. Some schmuck called me at 8am and the phone woke me up. By the time I found the phone, it stopped ringing.
> ^&^%$%^&&!!!!!



Go take a nap!!!


----------



## Gracie (May 11, 2014)

Not now. I am fully awake. Might take a nap later though. 
Foot is doing much better so maybe I can get some stuff done today.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Not now. I am fully awake. Might take a nap later though.
> *Foot is doing much better* so maybe I can get some stuff done today.





Good to hear!


----------



## blackhawk (May 11, 2014)

30 Things Southern Boys Never say.


30. When I retire, I'm movin' north.

29. I'll take Shakespeare for 1000, Alex.

28. Duct tape won't fix that.

27. Come to think of it, I'll have a Heineken.

26. We don't keep firearms in this house.

25. You can't feed that to the dog.

24. No kids in the back of the pickup, it's just not safe.

23. Wrestling is fake.

22. We're vegetarians.

21. Do you think my gut is too big?

20. I'll have grapefruit and grapes instead of biscuits and gravy.

19. Honey, we don't need another dog.

18. Who gives a damn who won the Civil War?

17. Give me the small bag of pork rinds.

16. Too many deer heads detract from the decor.

15. I just couldn't find a thing at Wal-Mart today.

14. Trim the fat off that steak.

13. Cappuccino tastes better than espresso.

12. The tires on that truck are too big.

11. I've got it all on the C: DRIVE.

10. Unsweetened tea tastes better.

9. My fiancée, Bobbie Jo, is registered at Tiffany's.

8. I've got two cases of Zima for the Super Bowl.

7. Checkmate.

6. She's too young to be wearing a bikini.

5. Hey, here's an episode of "Hee Haw" that we haven't seen.

4. I don't have a favorite college team.

3. You Guys.

2. Those shorts ought to be a little longer, Betty Mae.

1. Nope, no more beer for me.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> 30 Things Southern Boys Never say.
> 
> 
> 30. When I retire, I'm movin' north.
> ...


----------



## Mertex (May 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Oy. I am up way too early. Didn't get to sleep until around 2 ish this morning. Some schmuck called me at 8am and the phone woke me up. By the time I found the phone, it stopped ringing.
> ^&^%$%^&&!!!!!



That was me, Gracie....I called to find out if you were coming into the bar today....you took too long, so I hung up....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Oy. I am up way too early. Didn't get to sleep until around 2 ish this morning. Some schmuck called me at 8am and the phone woke me up. By the time I found the phone, it stopped ringing.
> ...





So, Mertex:


----------



## Mertex (May 11, 2014)

Don't want to brag, but it's beginning to look like a sweep against Portland....


*Spurs go up 3-0 with 118-103 win over Blazers*


----------



## Mertex (May 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Fill them up to the top.....I'll take both....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2014)

Ok!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 11, 2014)

Just wanted to stop by and say hi to everyone. Been a busy day trying to catch up with work stuff! 

Hopefully tomorrow will go a little smoother because of today!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 11, 2014)

It's thundering like crazy now. Not to rub your nose in it Mertex but it has rained every night for the past 3 nights. I'm reading to build an ark. Anyway, going to sleep now. Talk to you all tomorrow. Rain makes for great sleeping weather.


----------



## Mertex (May 11, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> It's thundering like crazy now. Not to rub your nose in it Mertex but it has rained every night for the past 3 nights. I'm reading to build an ark. Anyway, going to sleep now. Talk to you all tomorrow. Rain makes for great sleeping weather.




Argh.....you probably don't even need it, either.  We finally had a couple of showers on Thursday and Friday.  Not much to speak of, but I will take what I can get.  We're supposed to get some more tomorrow afternoon....we'll see if it goes in your direction instead....

Yes, it's nice to go to bed with the sound of pitter patter on the roof.....

Nite!


----------



## Mertex (May 11, 2014)

*Everybody...*


----------



## Mertex (May 13, 2014)

Oops, I just noticed that I didn't come in here at all yesterday - I'll have to make up for it tomorrow...

It's already bed time for me...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2014)

lol.... I didn't have much time yesterday, either.  Some days are busy days, some days are dead days, just like in the real world.


----------



## Grandma (May 13, 2014)

The storms had my internet blinking on & off, so I couldn't make it in, either. 

I'll have a anything with an umbrella in it, please.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2014)

Grandma said:


> The storms had my internet blinking on & off, so I couldn't make it in, either.
> 
> I'll have a anything with an umbrella in it, please.



Ok:









lol...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2014)

Real busy day in front of my starting right now, will be on again in about maybe 10 hours or so.
Quick check in 5 or so, if I can.

Have fun, y'all and drink some wine for me!!!


----------



## Mertex (May 13, 2014)

Woohoo....it's raining here this morning.  We got a good shower last night, too.  PTL!

I'll be back....gotta go get my coffee.


----------



## Mertex (May 13, 2014)

Spurs lost to the Blazers last night...they were playing like they didn't want to win...

They're coming back to San Antonio for the next game, so even if it wasn't a sweep, I'm pretty sure they will win this one and put the Blazers to rest.....Yeehaw!


----------



## Wake (May 13, 2014)

Good morning all.

I've decided to put my foot down and take control of my eating habits. For breakfast today I had 3 organic carrots and a baked sweet potato with no fixings. And water.

Strangely, my body feels... better. The stuff doesn't taste great like steak and eggs and hash in the morning, but I feel some sort of spring in my step. I've started collecting burdock leaves around the neighborhood, too, and am planning to steam them for lunch. Every fiber of my brain hates it, but it's good for you. I always hated vegetables, but I think I'm slowly starting to warm up to their taste and nutritional values.


----------



## Mertex (May 13, 2014)

Wake said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I've decided to put my foot down and take control of my eating habits. For breakfast today I had 3 organic carrots and a baked sweet potato with no fixings. And water.
> 
> Strangely, my body feels... better. The stuff doesn't taste great like steak and eggs and hash in the morning, but I feel some sort of spring in my step. I've started collecting burdock leaves around the neighborhood, too, and am planning to steam them for lunch. Every fiber of my brain hates it, but it's good for you. I always hated vegetables, but I think I'm slowly starting to warm up to their taste and nutritional values.




I'm so glad I love vegetables, my problem is the way I fix them is probably not the healthiest way....


----------



## Grandma (May 14, 2014)

Wake said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I've decided to put my foot down and take control of my eating habits. For breakfast today I had 3 organic carrots and a baked sweet potato with no fixings. And water.
> 
> Strangely, my body feels... better. The stuff doesn't taste great like steak and eggs and hash in the morning, but I feel some sort of spring in my step. I've started collecting burdock leaves around the neighborhood, too, and am planning to steam them for lunch. Every fiber of my brain hates it, but it's good for you. I always hated vegetables, but I think I'm slowly starting to warm up to their taste and nutritional values.



Good for you! Veggies are your friends. You can still eat the foods you're used to that you like, but make smaller portions of those and double up on the veggies. Have some fresh fruit for dessert.


----------



## Mertex (May 14, 2014)

Hope everyone is having a wonderful morning.  We had more rain last night, so I'm very happy this morning...another day that I don't have to water my vegetable garden.

Did anyone else experience the Forum going down last night?  I was in the middle of giving rep to someone, when it just got stuck, the next minute I had a 502 (I think) error message, and I couldn't get back on.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Hope everyone is having a wonderful morning.  We had more rain last night, so I'm very happy this morning...another day that I don't have to water my vegetable garden.
> 
> Did anyone else experience the Forum going down last night?  I was in the middle of giving rep to someone, when it just got stuck, the next minute I had a 502 (I think) error message, and I couldn't get back on.



Howdy! Headed for the 6th straight day of 90's. 70's for the next few days with rain.  [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]. I got the same message 502 bad gateway for a while last night.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 14, 2014)

I got the same 502 bad gateway message, the problem lasted for about 20 minutes on my side of the big drip.


----------



## Mertex (May 14, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Hope everyone is having a wonderful morning.  We had more rain last night, so I'm very happy this morning...another day that I don't have to water my vegetable garden.
> ...



Is there a bloated thread that is causing it?  I sure hope they fix it, kept me from using up my 20 reps....


----------



## Mertex (May 14, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Hope everyone is having a wonderful morning.  We had more rain last night, so I'm very happy this morning...another day that I don't have to water my vegetable garden.
> ...





Statistikhengst said:


> *I got the same 502 bad gateway message*, the problem lasted for about 20 minutes on my side of the big drip.





Mertex said:


> Hope everyone is having a wonderful morning.  We had more rain last night, so I'm very happy this morning...another day that I don't have to water my vegetable garden.
> 
> Did anyone else experience the Forum going down last night?  I was in the middle of giving rep to someone, when it just got stuck, the next minute *I had a 502 (I think) error message, and I couldn't get back on.*





 [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]

Do we have another bloated thread that caused this?


----------



## blackhawk (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Grandma (May 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > The storms had my internet blinking on & off, so I couldn't make it in, either.
> ...



Thank you much, that's so bright and cheery, it's exactly what I needed.  Mind if I make another?


----------



## Mertex (May 14, 2014)

Where's Trixxie or Tixxie, or Tipsie....when you need them.....I need a Margarita right about now.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 14, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.
> ...





Mertex said:


> Where's Trixxie or Tixxie, or Tipsie....when you need them.....I need a Margarita right about now.




Here, [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]!


----------



## Mertex (May 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...




Thank you, thank you...I'm so excited....the Spurs just won the 4th game against the Blazers, so Portland, adios.......

Don't know who they are playing next, but they certainly are playing good enough to win the Championship.....Yeehaw - *Go Spurs Go*....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2014)

blackhawk said:


>







Love it.


----------



## pacer (May 15, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## cereal_killer (May 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


negative [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 16, 2014)

Good morning everyone. I'm just checking in.  Been a sad week.  I had to put my 9 year old dog to sleep. She was attacked and badly hurt by a loose pitbull this week while we were out on our  morning walk to the park, just a mile from my house. 

I was able to fight off the pit bull but it was too late. My vet said that they could have done surgery but because of her age, felt her injuries were too severe. Im having her cremated next week.


----------



## Mertex (May 16, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Good morning everyone. I'm just checking in.  Been a sad week.  I had to put my 9 year old dog to sleep. She was attacked and badly hurt by a loose pitbull this week while we were out on our  morning walk to the park, just a mile from my house.
> 
> I was able to fight off the pit bull but it was too late. My vet said that they could have done surgery but because of her age, felt her injuries were too severe. Im having her cremated next week.




Sorry to hear that Kat, that is a terrible thing to have to go through.  Did anybody manage to get the pit bull caught before he hurts another dog or even a person?  I hope so, and I am sorry for the loss of your dog.


----------



## Mertex (May 16, 2014)

May today be a wonderful day for everyone......


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone. I'm just checking in.  Been a sad week.  I had to put my 9 year old dog to sleep. She was attacked and badly hurt by a loose pitbull this week while we were out on our  morning walk to the park, just a mile from my house.
> ...



Thanks for the kind words. Yes I did get in touch with animal control. And they found the dog roaming around the neighborhood. I think it was a fighting dog because of the way it just attacked with no provocation.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2014)

Hey everybody, hope you all had a good Friday and are looking forward to a good weekend.

Fun story for y'all:

So, my little one is with me for the weekend and she wanted asparagus for dinner. Some of the better asparagus in the world is grown right here in Germany and I can literally get it fresh out of the ground from a Handler who loves just about 10 Km away from my place.

So, I went and got asparagus (she likes white, I like green more) and some really good potatoes to boil. Asparagus with boiled potatoes and a little bit of parsley for dinner in May is a Germany tradition of sorts. With strawberries or rhubarb compote for dessert.

Of course, Asparagus makes people fart.  So, after dinner the little one is practicing her instrument (she plays in an Elementary School Orchestra), I am brushing the dog and listening whilst she practices, when all of a sudden, she let one rip. It was LOUD!!

We both laughed spontaneously. Now, she is very good at English, but doesn't know all the words. But she wanted to impress me and said in English:

"Papa, I just made a Spargelfart"

(Spargel = Asparagus in German).

My laughter doubled.

So, now you all have a new term to use on the threads:

*Spargelfart!!!*


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Good morning everyone. I'm just checking in.  Been a sad week.  I had to put my 9 year old dog to sleep. She was attacked and badly hurt by a loose pitbull this week while we were out on our  morning walk to the park, just a mile from my house.
> 
> I was able to fight off the pit bull but it was too late. My vet said that they could have done surgery but because of her age, felt her injuries were too severe. Im having her cremated next week.




 [MENTION=41303]katsteve2012[/MENTION], my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Mertex (May 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hey everybody, hope you all had a good Friday and are looking forward to a good weekend.
> 
> Fun story for y'all:
> 
> ...



That is too funny....but don't forget, Stat, she's a little girl (little lady), not a boy.....not that little girls don't do that, we just don't make a big fuss about it....got it?


----------



## Mertex (May 16, 2014)

Had a fun time today....my hubby took me shopping to spend a gift card I got for my birthday from Nordstroms.  I bought a sweater, then we did some more shopping, took me to see the new movie "Spiderman" in 3D - it was so much fun.  After the movie he even took me to dinner at PF Chang's....what a nice day it turned out to be.......

The movie....it's really good....with Jamie Foxx....the special effects are great!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Had a fun time today....my hubby took me shopping to spend a gift card I got for my birthday from Nordstroms.  I bought a sweater, then we did some more shopping, took me to see the new movie "Spiderman" in 3D - it was so much fun.  After the movie he even took me to dinner at PF Chang's....what a nice day it turned out to be.......
> 
> The movie....it's really good....with Jamie Foxx....the special effects are great!




Cool!


----------



## Mertex (May 17, 2014)

See ya tomorrow....


----------



## Grandma (May 17, 2014)

Katsteve, I'm so sorry for the loss of your pet.


----------



## Grandma (May 17, 2014)

Goodnight, all.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hey everybody, hope you all had a good Friday and are looking forward to a good weekend.
> 
> Fun story for y'all:
> 
> ...



Lol! Priceless!


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 17, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Katsteve, I'm so sorry for the loss of your pet.



Thank you Grandma. I'm having her remains cremated, and she will sit on my fireplace mantel beside her picture. After 9 years of course she was family.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Had a fun time today....my hubby took me shopping to spend a gift card I got for my birthday from Nordstroms.  I bought a sweater, then we did some more shopping, took me to see the new movie "Spiderman" in 3D - it was so much fun.  After the movie he even took me to dinner at PF Chang's....what a nice day it turned out to be.......
> 
> The movie....it's really good....with Jamie Foxx....the special effects are great!



Sounds like fun. Glad you had a good day. I'm looking for a movie to go see today, and sounds like a plan for me. I love superhero movies.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone. I'm just checking in.  Been a sad week.  I had to put my 9 year old dog to sleep. She was attacked and badly hurt by a loose pitbull this week while we were out on our  morning walk to the park, just a mile from my house.
> ...



Thank you Stats.


----------



## Mertex (May 17, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Had a fun time today....my hubby took me shopping to spend a gift card I got for my birthday from Nordstroms.  I bought a sweater, then we did some more shopping, took me to see the new movie "Spiderman" in 3D - it was so much fun.  After the movie he even took me to dinner at PF Chang's....what a nice day it turned out to be.......
> ...




You won't regret it.....it is packed with excitement, wit, romance and sadness, too.....worth the price of admission, guaranteed...


----------



## Mertex (May 17, 2014)

*Enjoy!*


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 17, 2014)

Hi all, they are predicting a high of 65 today so I'm taking my daughter to the nature center near us and going for a long walk and playing on the playground, followed by an indoor visit to some native creatures from around here. 

Hope you all have a great Saturday!!


----------



## Mertex (May 17, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hi all, they are predicting a high of 65 today so I'm taking my daughter to the nature center near us and going for a long walk and playing on the playground, followed by an indoor visit to some native creatures from around here.
> 
> Hope you all have a great Saturday!!




What a great way to spend a beautiful day.  I decided to weed my vegetable garden, and am all spent, and it's only 3:00 p.m.   The rest of the day is take a shower, chill, relax, watch some recorded programs and just take it easy.

Have fun with your daughter...


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 17, 2014)

Thanks, we had a blast. 67 out right now. I'm beat. I'm also going to relax the rest of the day. Supposed to go to the grocery store but I don't really want to. LOL


----------



## Grandma (May 18, 2014)

We got all the way up to 45 degrees here - with rain of course - so the veggie garden didn't get planted. Not to let the day go to waste I decided to do some laundry. It's now 2-something am Sunday and the final load's washing.

Think I'll grab a snack.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2014)

My little one and I spent all of Saturday outdoors!  It was great. We went hiking in a woods for about 3 hours and she made her own bow and arrows out of old branches and some thin rope....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2014)

Crosspost between the CS VI and here in Cheers!


Ok, this morning at the breakfast table, my sweet little 7 year old child told me the following joke, out of the clear blue:

_"Eine Kartoffel und eine Zigarette trafen sich einmal. Da sagte die Zigarette "Was machen sie mit Dir?"  Die Kartoffel sagte: "sie schälen mich, sie kochen mich, sie essen mich.Und was ist mit Dir?"

Darauf hin antwortete die Zigarette: "Sie zünden mir den Kopf an und nuckeln an meinen Po."_

A potato met up with a cigarette. The cigarette asked, "what do they do with you?"

The potato answered: "they peel me, they cook me, they eat me. And what do they do with you?"

The cigarette answered:

"The set my head on fire and suck on my butt"


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

My silverware fell on the floor... amazing the jokes that little 7 year olds learn in school.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 18, 2014)

Grandma said:


> We got all the way up to 45 degrees here - with rain of course - so the veggie garden didn't get planted. Not to let the day go to waste I decided to do some laundry. It's now 2-something am Sunday and the final load's washing.
> 
> Think I'll grab a snack.



The heat has been brutal here. Record 105 yesterday. Enough to make the devil ask for ice water. Still got some motivation and played some racquetball with my brother in law.


So please send some cool weather..I'm melting.......lol.


----------



## pacer (May 18, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## blackhawk (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (May 18, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning, everyone.




Good morning...oh my, it's not morning anymore......good afternoon, Pacer....hope your weekend is going great....


----------



## Mertex (May 19, 2014)

Can't believe how fast the time is passing.....gotta work outside today...have fun, don't drink too much.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Can't believe how fast the time is passing.....gotta work outside today...have fun, don't drink too much.




That is one consternated pussy-cat!!!


----------



## Mertex (May 19, 2014)

Feeling rather sad this afternoon.  I posted this in the CS, one of my buddies that plays Bunco with me every month on the 3rd Wednesday of the month had a heart attack last night and died.

I got a call from another of the ladies, and I thought she was calling to remind me that our game would be this Wednesday, but instead she wanted to relay the sad news.  My friend, who died,  lives just around the block from me, and last night I saw the flashing red lights (which I thought was a police car) go zooming by in front of our house and I mentioned it to my husband, not realizing it was the ambulance going to her house.

She was in her early or middle 60's, doesn't seem possible since she was joking around at our last Bunco meet not all that long ago.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 19, 2014)

I'm really sorry to hear that Mertex.


----------



## Mertex (May 19, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that Mertex.




Thanks....I'm still trying to wrap my head around it, it doesn't seem real.


----------



## Grandma (May 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Feeling rather sad this afternoon.  I posted this in the CS, one of my buddies that plays Bunco with me every month on the 3rd Wednesday of the month had a heart attack last night and died.
> 
> I got a call from another of the ladies, and I thought she was calling to remind me that our game would be this Wednesday, but instead she wanted to relay the sad news.  My friend, who died,  lives just around the block from me, and last night I saw the flashing red lights (which I thought was a police car) go zooming by in front of our house and I mentioned it to my husband, not realizing it was the ambulance going to her house.
> 
> She was in her early or middle 60's, doesn't seem possible since she was joking around at our last Bunco meet not all that long ago.



My condolences, Mertex.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2014)

Thinking of you, Mertex.


----------



## mal (May 21, 2014)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/355702-10k.html

Could ya make a donation?...  It frees you Gay Midgets in Saudi Arabia who were blinded by Cali's Haboob last Fall during Ramadamdahlalinglong.



peace...


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Feeling rather sad this afternoon.  I posted this in the CS, one of my buddies that plays Bunco with me every month on the 3rd Wednesday of the month had a heart attack last night and died.
> 
> I got a call from another of the ladies, and I thought she was calling to remind me that our game would be this Wednesday, but instead she wanted to relay the sad news.  My friend, who died,  lives just around the block from me, and last night I saw the flashing red lights (which I thought was a police car) go zooming by in front of our house and I mentioned it to my husband, not realizing it was the ambulance going to her house.
> 
> She was in her early or middle 60's, doesn't seem possible since she was joking around at our last Bunco meet not all that long ago.



How very sad, Mertex.    My condolences.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2014)

mal said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/355702-10k.html
> 
> Could ya make a donation?...  It frees you Gay Midgets in Saudi Arabia who were blinded by Cali's Haboob last Fall during Ramadamdahlalinglong.
> 
> ...




wtf?

You drunk, bro??


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 21, 2014)

He also posted it in the Tavern. He's looking for rep on that thread to get to 10K. I appreciate his honesty. I might go give him some.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> He also posted it in the Tavern. He's looking for rep on that thread to get to 10K. I appreciate his honesty. I might go give him some.




Ahhhh, rep whoring!!!  Well, I gotta respect that.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2014)

Folks, sorry about the empty bar lately, just had a lot of work in the outside world, outside of these here bits and bytes.

Exactly 6 months ago today, on November 21, 2013, I joined USMB.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Mertex (May 21, 2014)

Yeah....what's happening....nobody drinks anymore?

I went grocery shopping this morning, and I didn't get back till this afternoon...damn, I hate to go grocery shopping.

Anyway.....


----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Yeah....what's happening....nobody drinks anymore?
> 
> I went grocery shopping this morning, and I didn't get back till this afternoon...damn, I hate to go grocery shopping.
> 
> Anyway.....



Here ya go


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 21, 2014)

Sorry folks, I will be around more but my life has been hectic lately and all my USMB has been posting in the mafia game.

But I can't discuss that, LOL.

But I will be around more. My daughter will be graduation from preschool/prek June 5 and starts Kindergarten in the fall. They grow up so fast!!

Cheers!!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Sorry folks, I will be around more but my life has been hectic lately and all my USMB has been posting in the mafia game.
> 
> But I can't discuss that, LOL.
> 
> ...



Neat !

Enjoy those years they do go fast


----------



## Grandma (May 21, 2014)

drifter said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry folks, I will be around more but my life has been hectic lately and all my USMB has been posting in the mafia game.
> ...



Indeed they do. It seems like such a short time ago my son first got on the kindergarten bus. Now, what seems like a week or two later his oldest is ready to start middle school.

Enjoy every moment and take lots of pictures.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 21, 2014)

I have tons of pics of her.

I have a video of her where she's singing Let it Go from the movie Frozen.

It is so cute and I'm thinking I'll bring it out again when she's getting ready to go to Junior Prom.


----------



## Mertex (May 21, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah....what's happening....nobody drinks anymore?
> ...




Thank you....what is it?  Is it a Dos Equis?


----------



## Mertex (May 21, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Sorry folks, I will be around more but my life has been hectic lately and all my USMB has been posting in the mafia game.
> 
> But I can't discuss that, LOL.
> 
> ...




Be sure and take lots of pictures.....


----------



## Mertex (May 21, 2014)

Grandma said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...




I said the same thing!  Great minds think alike....


----------



## Kondor3 (May 21, 2014)

All three (1 boy, 2 girls) are all grown-up now... been there, done that.

The littlest of 4 grandsons (5-year-old) just graduated the local Park District's year-long Preschool, today.

All dressed up in shirt and tie and vest and dress slacks and good shoes.

Then off to the gymnasium for the graduation ceremony and the modest reception afterwards.

But, even as a grandparent, having had practice as a parent, the passage of time always sneaks up on you.

With me thinking just this morning: "_However did Little Man get so big, so fast?!_"

Sounds like a common 'condition'.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

Good Morning, Cheersers!!!


What with this time difference, sometimes it really is hard for me to stay up so late at night to drink with y'all. Duty in the real world calls.

But y'all know where the bar is and pouring is free!!!

Trixxie, Wixxie and Slixxie are on vacation right now.  


And where is [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]???  We miss [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]!!!


----------



## Mertex (May 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, Cheersers!!!
> 
> 
> What with this time difference, sometimes it really is hard for me to stay up so late at night to drink with y'all. Duty in the real world calls.
> ...




Whoa.....it is morning....but for me it's still night (12:50 a.m.) so with that.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

Sleep well, Mertex!!!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Folks, sorry about the empty bar lately, just had a lot of work in the outside world, outside of these here bits and bytes.
> 
> Exactly 6 months ago today, on November 21, 2013, I joined USMB.
> 
> Cheers!!!



Empty bar? This is just terrible! How could something like this happen and what can we do to make sure it NEVER happens again?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, sorry about the empty bar lately, just had a lot of work in the outside world, outside of these here bits and bytes.
> ...




Come here more often, bring the entire Cabal with you. Hell, we could hold our meetings here, too!!


----------



## Mertex (May 22, 2014)

*Good Morning.....damn, it sure came soon......​*





And now, a little bit of levity........


*How long have you been driving without a tail light? asked the policeman after pulling over a motorist.

The driver jumped out, ran to the rear of his car, and gave a long, painful groan.

He seemed so upset that the cop was moved to ease up on him a bit.

Come on, now, he said, you dont have to take it so hard. It isnt that serious.

It isnt? cried the motorist. Then you know what happened to my boat and trailer?*


----------



## Mertex (May 22, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> All three (1 boy, 2 girls) are all grown-up now... been there, done that.
> 
> The littlest of 4 grandsons (5-year-old) just graduated the local Park District's year-long Preschool, today.
> 
> ...




I hear you....why I tell anyone with little ones, like my grandmother used to tell me, "enjoy them while they are children, they grow up too fast and one day they'll be gone"!  Of course, I didn't believe her at the time, but she was a wise woman and so right.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OqwKfgLaeA]Cat's In The Cradle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (May 22, 2014)

An update for Cheer's patrons...


The Spurs won the 2nd game against the Oklahoma City Thunder last night.....only 2 more games to go with them and on to the next.....



*Spurs Beat Thunder 112-77 to Take Two-Game Lead in NBA Playoffs
*
The San Antonio Spurs won their second straight home game and took a two-games-to-none lead against the Oklahoma City Thunder in the National Basketball Association playoffs.
Spurs Beat Thunder 112-77 to Take Two-Game Lead in NBA Playoffs - Bloomberg


*WOOHOO* *WOOHOO* *WOOHOO*


----------



## Mertex (May 22, 2014)

*Stat.....you need to turn the TV on and make sure it's on the game next time....May 25, 8:30 p.m*.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *Stat.....you need to turn the TV on and make sure it's on the game next time....May 25, 8:30 p.m*.





Ahhh, a true blue spurs fan!!!


I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 22, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, sorry about the empty bar lately, just had a lot of work in the outside world, outside of these here bits and bytes.
> ...



Now that is just sad! Stat, whatever happened to Trixxie, Dixxie, Buxxie and the other bar sluts who used to serve the patrons? 

Don't tell me you forget to pay them?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Du Schurke, Du!!!

Did you just call them "sluts"?!?!?!

They are very capable with their hands. Why, they can do great paperwork in the office.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



They weren't hired to do office paperwork! Sheesh!

A man could die of thirst around here waiting for service.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 22, 2014)

I allowed Mrs. Blood to cook dinner cause she's been craving her favorite German meal...fried eggs, boiled potatoes and spinach. Mixed together. Got yelled at for putting vinegar on my spinach. Can't eat spinach without vinegar. Oh well.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




This should help:


----------



## Kondor3 (May 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > All three (1 boy, 2 girls) are all grown-up now... been there, done that.
> ...


"Cats in the Cradle" - an old favorite.

It was popular on radio at about the time my first (my one boy) was born.

I made that Dad's Private Mental Theme Song.

And did what I could to make sure that never happened to my son and I.

I was largely successful, with an occasional speed-bump every once in a while...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> I allowed Mrs. Blood to cook dinner cause she's been craving her favorite German meal...fried eggs, boiled potatoes and spinach. Mixed together. Got yelled at for putting vinegar on my spinach. Can't eat spinach without vinegar. Oh well.





Women just love to be on top, what?
(Not that I'm complaining...)


Rührei, Pellkartoffeln und Spinat.


Yumm....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2014)

Well, folks, it's about 01:00 here where I live. Catch yall on the morrow!!!

Have a fun night and don't blow the place up!!!


----------



## Mertex (May 23, 2014)

Yeah, I got tied up in the Mafia game.....didn't have a chance to come back and chat.


Well, there's always tomorrow...


----------



## Mertex (May 23, 2014)

*Well what do you know....it's morning already....I feel like the night just evaporated.....*


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 23, 2014)

lol....


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 23, 2014)

Good morning, folks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 23, 2014)

Guten Morgen, Jake!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 23, 2014)

Go to the dermatologist for an examination and minor biopsy; may be skin cancer, but if so, probably not much of a problem.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 23, 2014)

good morning, stat


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Go to the dermatologist for an examination and minor biopsy; may be skin cancer, but if so, probably not much of a problem.




Hope all works out well, Jake.


----------



## Mertex (May 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Go to the dermatologist for an examination and minor biopsy; may be skin cancer, but if so, probably not much of a problem.




Hope that's not it.  

I've had dry skin for like forever, and there's nothing they can do except keep it under control....drives me crazy, but it is what it is...  It was hell when we were living in Lancaster, California....it's the Mojave Desert....you can imagine.


----------



## pacer (May 23, 2014)

Good evening, Stats, and everyone.  I have been very busy lately driving a friend to and from doctors appointments (he is being treated for lymphoma) and looking for another place to rent and downsizing so I don't have to lug so much to the next place, and on and on.  I missed you guys, a lot.


----------



## Mertex (May 23, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good evening, Stats, and everyone.  I have been very busy lately driving a friend to and from doctors appointments (he is being treated for lymphoma) and looking for another place to rent and downsizing so I don't have to lug so much to the next place, and on and on.  I missed you guys, a lot.



Hey, Pacer, good to see you....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 23, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good evening, Stats, and everyone.  I have been very busy lately driving a friend to and from doctors appointments (he is being treated for lymphoma) and looking for another place to rent and downsizing so I don't have to lug so much to the next place, and on and on.  I missed you guys, a lot.





Pacer!!!  Glad you are back, we missed you!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 23, 2014)

And Mertex, good to see you too!!  Finally, we are both online at the same time!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 23, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good evening, Stats, and everyone.  I have been very busy lately driving a friend to and from doctors appointments (he is being treated for lymphoma) and looking for another place to rent and downsizing so I don't have to lug so much to the next place, and on and on.  I missed you guys, a lot.



Glad that you could drop by even if it only for a short visit.


----------



## Grandma (May 24, 2014)

Jake, I hope the news is good.

Pacer, it's good to hear from you. I hope all goes well for you, and for your ailing friend too.


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

It's nice to see everyone in the same spot!!


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

Night folks!!!

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Grandma (May 24, 2014)

Night all!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 24, 2014)

See y'all soon!! going dancing tonight, with three lovely, and I mean, lovely ladies.  Foxtrot, here we come!!


----------



## Mertex (May 24, 2014)

*Good Morning Friends......hope everyone is enjoying Memorial Day Weekend.....I'm going to relax, chill and rest.....  Let the hub do the grilling.....*


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *Good Morning Friends......hope everyone is enjoying Memorial Day Weekend.....I'm going to relax, chill and rest.....  Let the hub do the grilling.....*




Hey, there's nothing wrong with being a dog!!!

Dogs are true, they are loyal, they give great doggie kisses, they are great for fetching the newspaper...


----------



## Mertex (May 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > *Good Morning Friends......hope everyone is enjoying Memorial Day Weekend.....I'm going to relax, chill and rest.....  Let the hub do the grilling.....*
> ...



They do indeed......


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 24, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good evening, Stats, and everyone.  I have been very busy lately driving a friend to and from doctors appointments (he is being treated for lymphoma) and looking for another place to rent and downsizing so I don't have to lug so much to the next place, and on and on.  I missed you guys, a lot.



Missed you too pacer, hope your friend goes into remission, good luck on the new place.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 24, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Jake, I hope the news is good.
> 
> Pacer, it's good to hear from you. I hope all goes well for you, and for your ailing friend too.



Thank you, Grandma, all turned out well.


----------



## Mertex (May 24, 2014)

Let's all drink to Jake's good report.....on the house....

(Hope that's okay Stat......?)  

Oh well, he's gone, what he doesn't know won't hurt him.......


Take your pick....I don't know what they each are, but I'm sure Tixxie or Triixie did a good job mixing them....


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

They are very colorful!


----------



## Mertex (May 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> They are very colorful!




I'm sure there's a Shirley Temple in there, Gracie.....take a sip, you'll find it....


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

Yum. I want all of them. 

I have been sipping red wine for the past 2 days. It's icky, but I read that it is good for you in moderation so...maybe 1/4 cup is all I can get down. Maybe I should swap to a sweeter wine cooler. Any suggestions? I like sweet drinks.


----------



## Gracie (May 24, 2014)

What is everyones plans for memorial day? Anything?

Hubby is going to the swap meet tomorrow, to buy AND sell stuff he picked up today. I plan to mess with a dresser he bought and get the chipped veneer off it before painting it white for Shabby Chic. On monday, we will just watch movies.


----------



## Mertex (May 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Yum. I want all of them.
> 
> I have been sipping red wine for the past 2 days. It's icky, but I read that it is good for you in moderation so...maybe 1/4 cup is all I can get down. Maybe I should swap to a sweeter wine cooler. Any suggestions? I like sweet drinks.




Yep, a glass of red wine a day is supposed to be good for you.  I only like certain red wines and I couldn't drink a glass a day, but when I can I do.


----------



## Mertex (May 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> What is everyones plans for memorial day? Anything?
> 
> Hubby is going to the swap meet tomorrow, to buy AND sell stuff he picked up today. I plan to mess with a dresser he bought and get the chipped veneer off it before painting it white for Shabby Chic. On monday, we will just watch movies.





We're going to grill just for the fun of it....the water in the pool may still not be warm enough to go in....we'll see.  It has been raining all day today and a bit yesterday, that usually makes it colder.


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)

It's been cold here too. June Gloom we call it. Normal for this neck of the woods. Very wet from low clouds all day. But you know what? Grilling sounds GOOD. Hmm. I wonder if we still have the barbque out there in the shed. Burned hotdogs sounds yummy.


----------



## Mertex (May 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> It's been cold here too. June Gloom we call it. Normal for this neck of the woods. Very wet from low clouds all day. But you know what? Grilling sounds GOOD. Hmm. I wonder if we still have the barbque out there in the shed. Burned hotdogs sounds yummy.




Anything cooked outside seems yummy...I think we'll do chicken (although my husband doesn't like to grill chicken) - but I do, with BBQ sauce...yummy.


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)

Chicken soaked in Terriyaki THEN basted with bar b que sauce ROCKS. Actually...so do hotdogs.


----------



## Mertex (May 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Chicken soaked in Terriyaki THEN basted with bar b que sauce ROCKS. Actually...so do hotdogs.




I love Terriyaki.....that sounds like a great idea.  We can do hamburgers tomorrow and the chicken on Monday....that way I don't have to cook.....


----------



## Mertex (May 25, 2014)

It was good seeing you in the bar tonight, Gracie....maybe we can meet again tomorrow, have a couple of drinks and chat a bit.....

It's now past my bedtime.......


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)

Aw man. Bummer you are leaving. I will be here more often. I promise.


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)

I discovered some months ago a game on Google Chrome, called Bubble Shooter. I play that game A LOT. And it is hard! Takes anywhere from half an hour to an hour for one game to clear out all the bubbles. My highest score is almost 700,000. It's a bitch. But ever so fun.

On a break from it right now. In a few...I am back to trying to beat my high score...which I am having a hard time doing.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 25, 2014)

Well, folks, I would like to introduce you to our newest barmaid:








This is Foxtrotty, I met her at a bar last night in Cologne and boy, could she keep the guys happy, so I hired her.

She has a keen, analytical mind, is excellent with paperwork and other "hands-on" stuff. She is also very flexible and can stretch in many directions to clean the bar quickly. She also has no problems getting on her knees to clean up those tough spots on the floor and under tables as well.

She is quite an asset and will be serving starting Sunday evening around 6 pm.


 [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION] [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION] [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 25, 2014)

Foxtrotty asked me to bring a friends of hers to be a new barman:







That's Long Jim.

I have no idea where his name came from, but the lady folk really like his service.

 [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]

You too, Gracie, but I know you don't like to be mentioned!!


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)

No need to mention me when I am already here, lol.

Long Jim. lol


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I discovered some months ago a game on Google Chrome, called Bubble Shooter. I play that game A LOT. And it is hard! Takes anywhere from half an hour to an hour for one game to clear out all the bubbles. My highest score is almost 700,000. It's a bitch. But ever so fun.
> 
> On a break from it right now. In a few...I am back to trying to beat my high score...which I am having a hard time doing.




I have bubble shooter on my Smartfon - the little one loves that game!!!


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)

Me too, lol.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Me too, lol.




It's a quicker and smaller version on the Smartfon, usually my little won wins (or loses) a round in about 3 minutes.


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)

You must have a mini version then cuz mine goes forever. And ever. Oy.


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)

Okey dokey! Time for night night, lol.

Melatonin kicked in and I am yawning finally. Night, Stat!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Okey dokey! Time for night night, lol.
> 
> Melatonin kicked in and I am yawning finally. Night, Stat!




Nite, nite, Gracie!


----------



## Hossfly (May 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, folks, I would like to introduce you to our newest barmaid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any chance of getting her to wash my car?


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)

Mornin, people!! Happy Sunday!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> What is everyones plans for memorial day? Anything?
> 
> Hubby is going to the swap meet tomorrow, to buy AND sell stuff he picked up today. I plan to mess with a dresser he bought and get the chipped veneer off it before painting it white for Shabby Chic. On monday, we will just watch movies.



Lots of taking my daughter to the park and the dogs to the dog park.

Planting the gardens.

Watching the second Hobbit movie.


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)

I need to see whats on the boob tube. Sundays are always good movie days. And no game of thrones tonight, either, so movies it is!


----------



## Mertex (May 25, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, folks, I would like to introduce you to our newest barmaid:
> ...




While you watch.....?


----------



## Hossfly (May 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Of course!  I already lost a GPS and a radar detector at car washes!


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)

Believe it or not...once upon a time in a era long gone...I used to have a bathing suit like that.


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)

Found a movie!! 10,000 Years BC. I know I know. Kinda dumb movie but I like where the saber tooth lets the guy live, lol. So...off to watch it. missed the first half hour.

Later gatorz!


----------



## Mertex (May 25, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




Well, let's hope your car is not a Porsche...

A *blonde* woman, recently out of a job decided to take matters into her own hands.  She firgured "I'm a very smart woman, very handy, I can do many things, I can hire myself out to do anything I can".....so she decided the very next day she would canvas this rich subdivision in her town.

Very early the next morning she rang the door of the first house.  A man answered and she proceeded to ask him if he had any odd jobs that she may be able to do.  He thought about it and then asked her "do you know how to paint" - "why yes" she replied.  He then asked "how much would you charge to paint my porch"?  Without batting an eye she responded, "oh, I can do it for $50."  "OK" said the man.  "There's some white paint and brushes in the garage, and a ladder, let me know if there's anything else you need".  

A couple of hours later she rang the doorbell and the man came to the door.  "I'm done", she said, "I had so much paint left over I gave it a second coat."  Puzzled that she had finished so quickly, he reached into his pocket and hander her $50.  "Oh, and by the way" she said, "that's not a Porsche - it's a Ferrari"......


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 25, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, folks, I would like to introduce you to our newest barmaid:
> ...



How much money you got?!?!?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 25, 2014)

So, a beautiful, voluptuous woman is taking a shower.

The doorbell rings.

Said beautiful, voluptuous woman with enormous knockers (did I already mention that?  ) gets out of the shower and says loudly, "who is there?"

A male voice answers:

"It's the blind man".

Ok, thought the beautiful, voluptuous woman with enormous knockers - 'I don't need to get dressed, he can't see me anyway'.

So, she opened the door.

The man saw her, grinned and said:

"Nice knockers! Where you want me to put the blinds, lady?!"



Ba-doom-boom!
  [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION]  [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]  [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]  [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION]  [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]  [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]

Just a little Sunday evening bar humor...


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Believe it or not...once upon a time in a era long gone...I used to have a bathing suit like that.



You know the rules, Gracie...pics or didn't happen!


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Believe it or not...once upon a time in a era long gone...I used to have a bathing suit like that.
> ...



Ha ha ha!! Fergittaboutit. Ain't gonna happen. Especially HERE. No pics of mine will ever be forthcoming in this place. 

Meanwhile...use yer imagination.


----------



## Hossfly (May 25, 2014)

statistikhengst said:


> hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > statistikhengst said:
> ...


$1.00, $2.98.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Can't blame a guy for trying now! 

After all this is Cheers and we all know what happened with you and Samson on opening night.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...





Oh, indeed, the famous bar orgy whilst I slept, the innocent Germanic boy that I am...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 25, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > hossfly said:
> ...




Fuggedaboudit!!!


Six figures, buddy, six figures!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> No need to mention me when I am already here, lol.
> 
> Long Jim. lol








Well, sweet people, it's almost 01:30 here and my galavating last night + a workout today is causing my eyes to close even as I ty..............


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.................................


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2014)

lol. Night Stat! LOL


----------



## Mertex (May 25, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > hossfly said:
> ...





Ha,ha.....El Cheapo?


----------



## blackhawk (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Hossfly (May 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > statistikhengst said:
> ...


Frugal!


----------



## Mertex (May 25, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## Mertex (May 26, 2014)

In honor of our fallen heroes who sacrificed their lives that I might enjoy great freedoms in this country that I love:


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 26, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 26, 2014)

Guten Morgen, Jake!


----------



## Mertex (May 26, 2014)

Today I will go to my friend's viewing and say goodbye to her.  Tomorrow is her funeral and it has been raining all day yesterday and this morning.  I hope that just for a little while, during her funeral, that it doesn't rain.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Today I will go to my friend's viewing and say goodbye to her.  Tomorrow is her funeral and it has been raining all day yesterday and this morning.  I hope that just for a little while, during her funeral, that it doesn't rain.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Today I will go to my friend's viewing and say goodbye to her.  Tomorrow is her funeral and it has been raining all day yesterday and this morning.  I hope that just for a little while, during her funeral, that it doesn't rain.



Sorry about your loss.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 26, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Today I will go to my friend's viewing and say goodbye to her.  Tomorrow is her funeral and it has been raining all day yesterday and this morning.  I hope that just for a little while, during her funeral, that it doesn't rain.
> ...



You are in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## Gracie (May 26, 2014)

mertex.


----------



## Mertex (May 27, 2014)

Thank you everyone, for your kind words.


----------



## Mertex (May 27, 2014)

A bit of levity:

A police officer in a small town stopped a motorist who was speeding down Main Street.
But officer. the man began, I can explain.
Just be quiet, snapped the officer. Im going to let you cool your heels in jail until the chief gets back.
But officer, I just wanted to say.
I said to keep quiet! Youre going to jail!
A few hours later the officer looked in on his prisoner and said, Lucky for you that the chief is at his daughters wedding. Hell be in a good mood when he gets back.
Dont count on it, answered the fellow in the cell. Im the groom.


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2014)

Oh my goodness it is a BEAUTIFUL day here today!!! I am busy transplanting plants to pots because I might let the grass die. Takes too long to water it and takes too much water as well. If everything is potted....easy peasy. Now all I have to do is find ONE more pot then I will be done. Gonna keep an eye out for lots of gravel at yard sales cuz if I find some...gonna lay that all over the yard so it is not just dirt once the grass is dead.

I will miss the grass, though. So maybe I will cut the yard in half. Some grass near my swing and lounge chair..the rest gravel and dirt. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Mertex (May 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Oh my goodness it is a BEAUTIFUL day here today!!! I am busy transplanting plants to pots because I might let the grass die. Takes too long to water it and takes too much water as well. If everything is potted....easy peasy. Now all I have to do is find ONE more pot then I will be done. Gonna keep an eye out for lots of gravel at yard sales cuz if I find some...gonna lay that all over the yard so it is not just dirt once the grass is dead.
> 
> I will miss the grass, though. So maybe I will cut the yard in half. Some grass near my swing and lounge chair..the rest gravel and dirt. Decisions decisions.





We have an area that is in the shade, behind the pool that grass won't grow.  My hub had this dumb idea that he would just put some black cloth and mulch...I didn't want that but he is rather stubborn.  Well, the darn oaks are sending root branches out through the cloth and mulch...looks like crap.  So, I suggested we take the cloth up and partition the area up into some swirling design and fill up the different areas with different colored rocks.  He agreed....that's going to be a nut buster of a job...but hopefully it will look better than the weedy looking area we got now....geeez!

I agree, more rocks, less grass, less watering....good idea.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2014)

I've been looking for a job, I am only taking one class over the summer semester.

One of my sister's kids is visiting this week for a couple of days, I am excited to see her.

Soon will mark the 1 year anniversary since my sister died.

She had 4 kids !


----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness it is a BEAUTIFUL day here today!!! I am busy transplanting plants to pots because I might let the grass die. Takes too long to water it and takes too much water as well. If everything is potted....easy peasy. Now all I have to do is find ONE more pot then I will be done. Gonna keep an eye out for lots of gravel at yard sales cuz if I find some...gonna lay that all over the yard so it is not just dirt once the grass is dead.
> ...



Do you like having a swimming pool or is it more work than it's worth?


----------



## Mertex (May 27, 2014)

drifter said:


> I've been looking for a job, I am only taking one class over the summer semester.
> 
> One of my sister's kids is visiting this week for a couple of days, I am excited to see her.
> 
> ...



That's great....you need a rest from all that studying.

Hope you and your niece have fun visiting....I love it when family visits, but everyone has their families and it's not as easy to get together.  The only time we (extended family) see each other is at funerals and weddings and we haven't been having too many weddings.


----------



## Mertex (May 27, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




We love it.  We have two pool cleaners, one that floats on the surface and picks up leaves, debris that doesn't sink and also goes below, and another one that just crawls along the bottom and the walls.  We don't run them at the same time, but the one that also floats atop is handy in the spring when the leaves are falling.  We hardly ever have to vacuum, unless like now, with all the rain, we've gotten a little bit of mildew that will have to be vacuumed and flushed out.  Other than that, sweeping around the pool or blasting it with a power washer, it doesn't take long.  

In the summer we go in almost every day.  We like working in the yard....getting all hot, coming in, taking a shower and then going swimming.  Our bodies are still hot from the work, and the pool feels wonderful.  Of course we have company almost every other weekend, and it's loads of fun.  We play volleyball with this group of 6 that we have been hanging around with  for about 10 years.  We also have a croquet set, so we do that, get all hot and then come back to the pool.  It's the best entertainment for the money.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



My Aunt and Uncle throw pool parties too, they have a little bar thing and a back yard BBQ pit. They have all the neighbors over in the summer and have fun.

I am more of an introvert so it sounds like a lot of work to me


----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking for a job, I am only taking one class over the summer semester.
> ...



I don't know them well, but when they visit we get along.

Our family has always had a lot of tragedy and depression, but we offset it with this weird family humor.

It's kind of a dark humor, and it works for us.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2014)

[MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION] - glad to see you here!  Cheers!!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> [MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION] - glad to see you here!  Cheers!!



How are you Stat?


----------



## Mertex (May 27, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



There is more work in trying to make the yard and area around the pool look nice than the work required to keep the pool looking sparkling.  It's a personal choice,  I just don't like swimming in public pools,  and I love to swim.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



My Uncle is from Bermuda and he loves to do the yard work , pool upkeep and BBQ, he also keeps a big keg of beer, not sure if he is supposed to or not.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2014)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION] - glad to see you here!  Cheers!!
> ...




Doing ok... and you?


----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I'm doing good Stat, I did a lot of cooking today.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2014)

I think it's time for this for Mertex:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2014)

Adn also for Drifter:


----------



## Mertex (May 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I think it's time for this for Mertex:



Huh?


----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's time for this for Mertex:
> ...



Group hug


----------



## Mertex (May 27, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




One of those guys looks very familiar...


----------



## Mertex (May 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I think it's time for this for Mertex:




Am I sounding a tad needy?  I was just over in the Mafia game, might've carried over...


----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's time for this for Mertex:
> ...





I hope you didn't get whacked


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's time for this for Mertex:
> ...



Mebbe I do need to get over there - Yallz iz becomin mafiozos!!!!


----------



## Mertex (May 27, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Not yet, but I'll probably be next....several think I'm pushy....


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2014)

You? Pushy?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 27, 2014)

So, sweet people, it's 03:10 here, gotta get some shuteye.

Have fun out there!!!


----------



## Mertex (May 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> You? Pushy?




Uh oh.....something tells me I need to take a chill pill.....


----------



## Gracie (May 27, 2014)

You are not pushy, Mertex. I find you extremely mellow, easy going and I like you a bunch!

Night Stat!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> So, sweet people, it's 03:10 here, gotta get some shuteye.
> 
> Have fun out there!!!



Nite Stat !


----------



## Mertex (May 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> You are not pushy, Mertex. I find you extremely mellow, easy going and I like you a bunch!
> 
> Night Stat!




Thank you Gracie.....I may have pushed a little too hard in the Mafia game...


----------



## blackhawk (May 27, 2014)




----------



## pacer (May 28, 2014)

Good morning and good afternoon, everyone.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (May 28, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




So sorry.....and I ended up pushing to kill one of our own....I may be history already...


----------



## Mertex (May 28, 2014)

Gotta go plant some plants I bought last week....but it's been raining and this is the first day we've had sunshine.....see you all later.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 28, 2014)

lol...

but a bar is the perfect place to talk about a game.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 28, 2014)

Deleted my posts about the game. 

We are not allowed to talk about it outside the game thread while the game is ongoing.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 28, 2014)

Oy, Gewalt!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Don't they mean pushover?


----------



## Mertex (May 28, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Deleted my posts about the game.
> 
> We are not allowed to talk about it outside the game thread while the game is ongoing.




Ooops! I thought as long as we weren't giving options etc., guess I best keep my mouth shut from now on!


----------



## Mertex (May 28, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




I think I am.....


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2014)

Worked really hard today....planted a bunch of plants that I got last week and couldn't plant on account of all the rain (glad for the rain).....we got 3 inches one day, 2 inches yesterday!
Woohoo!

Really tired.....


----------



## Grandma (May 29, 2014)

I just stopped by for a quick drink before beddy-bye. I spent way too much time in the basement watching the mods paint it pink. 
Think I'll have a strawberry daiquiri.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 29, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.

Bit cloudy, a little breeze, time for a good walk.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2014)

Good morning, Jake!


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2014)

Sorry....yesterday I thought was Thursday.....damn, now I have to do it all over again...Thursday, that is....










major housecleaning.........hmmmm


----------



## Hossfly (May 29, 2014)

Grandma said:


> I just stopped by for a quick drink before beddy-bye. I spent way too much time in the basement watching the mods paint it pink.
> Think I'll have a strawberry daiquiri.


Give everyone a Pink Lady. Pink Lemonade for teetotalers. [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] gets a Purple Cow.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 29, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > I just stopped by for a quick drink before beddy-bye. I spent way too much time in the basement watching the mods paint it pink.
> ...


----------



## Michelle420 (May 29, 2014)

Grandma said:


> I just stopped by for a quick drink before beddy-bye. I spent way too much time in the basement watching the mods paint it pink.
> Think I'll have a strawberry daiquiri.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Hossfly (May 29, 2014)

drifter said:


>


That is what is called Pink With An Attitude!


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2014)

drifter said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > I just stopped by for a quick drink before beddy-bye. I spent way too much time in the basement watching the mods paint it pink.
> > Think I'll have a strawberry daiquiri.




Hmmm, I'll take one of those, too.....


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2014)

drifter said:


>





Hmmm, that looks good, too....what's in it?


----------



## blackhawk (May 29, 2014)

Alright I'll get the liposuction.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Alright I'll get the liposuction.



That's just not right......


----------



## Mertex (May 30, 2014)

Well, off to bed I must go....see ya all tomorrow.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Well, off to bed I must go....see ya all tomorrow.....




My daughter wants you to know that that is about the sweetest pic she has ever seen and she begged me (until I broke down and did it) to print out that pic and now it is hanging on her bedroom wall....


#SweetlittleKidsKnowHowToWrapPapaAroundTheirFingers-2014


----------



## Mertex (May 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Well, off to bed I must go....see ya all tomorrow.....
> ...



Aww, that's so sweet....she has good taste, like me.


----------



## Mertex (May 30, 2014)

Just stopped by to say "Hello" and hope you all have a great Friday....I'm off to go drink my coffee so I can wake up.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2014)

Morning


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 30, 2014)

Hi Drifter!!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hi Drifter!!




Do you travel around Europe alot?

What's your favorite vacation place?


----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Just stopped by to say "Hello" and hope you all have a great Friday....I'm off to go drink my coffee so I can wake up.



I'd hug mine but she's in a  standoffish mood  _she's a snooty cat_


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 30, 2014)

I hug my dogs. They appreciate it far more than my cats. LOL


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 30, 2014)

my little one is with me for the weekend, which means lots of bike-riding and scootering and reading books and playing games and going shopping for cool coloring books, and right now, watching Scooby Doo and eating "Abendbrot" (Evening Bread). Happily munching her toast, eating an apple, snuggled next to Papa, watching Scooby Doo avoid the monsters and ghosts...

lol...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 30, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I hug my dogs. They appreciate it far more than my cats. LOL



My dog goes and gets the line when it's time for her to go outside for her walk and go poop.

LOL


----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> my little one is with me for the weekend, which means lots of bike-riding and scootering and reading books and playing games and going shopping for cool coloring books, and right now, watching Scooby Doo and eating "Abendbrot" (Evening Bread). Happily munching her toast, eating an apple, snuggled next to Papa, watching Scooby Doo avoid the monsters and ghosts...
> 
> lol...



What cartoons or kids shows do you have there that we probably don't have in America?

Do you have Dora the explorer?

Dora the Explorer | Dora Games, Episodes, & Coloring Pages | Nick Jr


----------



## Diana1180 (May 30, 2014)

Sooo...what'd I miss??

Hi everyone!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 30, 2014)

Hi Diana!!

Oh, the usual.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Sooo...what'd I miss??
> 
> Hi everyone!



How are you, how's summer been ?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 30, 2014)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > my little one is with me for the weekend, which means lots of bike-riding and scootering and reading books and playing games and going shopping for cool coloring books, and right now, watching Scooby Doo and eating "Abendbrot" (Evening Bread). Happily munching her toast, eating an apple, snuggled next to Papa, watching Scooby Doo avoid the monsters and ghosts...
> ...




I get Cartoonito and The Cartoon Network with all the standard stuff that everyone knows and make sure that she hears it in English.

But there are some excellent German programs for young kids, esp. the nighty-night program from 18:50-19:00 every evening, called "Sandmännchen" (The little Sandman).

There is also an EXCELLENT series called Petterson und Findus, about an old Norwegian or maybe Swedish farmer named Petterson and his cat, Findus. It is really quite good.

But her favorite is, without a doubt, Scooby Doo. She loves dogs, just like Papa.


----------



## Diana1180 (May 30, 2014)

drifter said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > Sooo...what'd I miss??
> ...



I am fanastic.  Just got back from a brief Florida vacation.

But..Boston hasnt gotten above like 55 degrees, so not much of a summer yet.

We are thinking it might just go right into Fall.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...





I've never been to Boston, it looks neat in pictures.


----------



## Diana1180 (May 30, 2014)

drifter said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



New England is gorgeous...and Boston is the best city evah.

But thats my opinion....and I may be biased.


----------



## Hossfly (May 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


No more Frick und Frack? Was popular in the 50s-60s.


----------



## Mertex (May 30, 2014)

drifter said:


> Morning




Morning drifter....good of you to drift in here.......


----------



## Mertex (May 30, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Just stopped by to say "Hello" and hope you all have a great Friday....I'm off to go drink my coffee so I can wake up.
> ...





I have one of those.....she thinks she's a diva.


----------



## Mertex (May 30, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I hug my dogs. They appreciate it far more than my cats. LOL





Yeah, dogs are way more affectionate....too much so....


----------



## Mertex (May 30, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> Sooo...what'd I miss??
> 
> Hi everyone!




Not a whole lot....the Forum got a major housecleaning.....if you get my drift....


----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Morning
> ...



Planning any summer vacation trips this year Mertex?


----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2014)

Diana1180 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...



How did you like Florida? Was it your first time to visit there?


----------



## Mertex (May 30, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Yep....making a trip to California again late August or early September..haven't pinned the date down yet.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I like California, but I only visit Northern California.


----------



## Mertex (May 30, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I like Northern California, too, but San Diego is my favorite place.  We'll be going to LA, though....to visit my two sons.

We lived in Lancaster (Mojave desert) - not a very pretty area of California.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Cool !


I like visiting California all the fruit and nut stands are great, last time we stopped off and got honey too.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 31, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




Frick and Frack frocked away.....


----------



## Hossfly (May 31, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


The German forerunner of 'The Odd Couple'. T'was hilarious.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 31, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




never saw it.

Remember watching Loriot?


----------



## Hossfly (May 31, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lliHC7QSiG8]Germanity Part 1: EDUCATION - German Yodeling School - Comedy by Loriot (English subtitles) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (May 31, 2014)

Wow!  Didn't realize how late it was already.......I've been so busy......


Hope everyone is having a:


----------



## Grandma (Jun 1, 2014)

Saturday's gone and now it's Sunday, so everyone have a great last day of the weekend!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Lots of great places here. Have you ever been to Pismo Beach?

Pismo Beach, CA - Official Site

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Tourism-g32894-Pismo_Beach_California-Vacations.html


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I grew up in San Diego back when it was a real Navy town. The transformation of it has been amazing. The downtown area used to consist of locker clubs, strip joints and arcades. Now there is lots of great shopping and dining. Still love it there.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 1, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I loved growing up in San Diego County and on its beaches.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 1, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



So did I, I'm sure you remember Belmont Park. I spent many a weekend there. Swimming at the Plunge, and riding the Wild Mouse and Tilt a Whirl.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 1, 2014)

It's been very busy this Sunday........


----------



## Mertex (Jun 1, 2014)

katsteve2012 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




I love the San Diego Zoo.....I don't know how many times we went, but I always enjoyed it.  Also, their museums....spent a whole day doing the different buildings....beautiful setting and the weather is always so nice, even in January.....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 2, 2014)

I got up this morning craving some of this:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I got up this morning craving some of this:





I do love it when a beauuutiful woman cooks me a good, hot breakfast.

And I got some hot Aunt Jemima tricks up my sleeve, too.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi folks, certainly not trying to abandon this thread, but today turned into a CRAAAZY work day and then I had to hit the gym, that was a must.

So, now my pecs are sore and my arms are falling off my body. That's fun!

You all have fun and I will be on more tomorrow!


----------



## Grandma (Jun 2, 2014)

Okay.

*walks behind bar, serves waiting customers, walks off with the coffeepot, a cup and a box of sugars and creamers*


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 2, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Okay.
> 
> *walks behind bar, serves waiting customers, walks off with the coffeepot, a cup and a box of sugars and creamers*


Bring that stuff back when you come in tomorrow.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 2, 2014)

*Well dang.....we have to serve ourselves?  Where's Pacer....I think she flew the coop...*


I'll just serve myself .......


----------



## Mertex (Jun 2, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Okay.
> ...




She'll probably carry off a couple of boxes of wine, tomorrow......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *Well dang.....we have to serve ourselves?  Where's Pacer....I think she flew the coop...*
> 
> 
> I'll just serve myself .......




You know, it's a lot cheaper when you serve yourself!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The city and the county have changed demographically, many more peoples, some of it more Latino and some Asian.  Much of the ocean front property has remained.  Nice, if expensive, older places can still be found with in a block or two of the beaches.

Great place to grow up.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 3, 2014)

Good morning folks, it's been busy and then there is family stuff. It never ends, I'll need a drink later!!

Have a good one.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 3, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





Cool.


----------



## pacer (Jun 3, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 3, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Good morning folks, it's been busy and then there is family stuff. It never ends, I'll need a drink later!!
> 
> Have a good one.




Not to mention all that time you spent hacking Rosie's computer.....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 3, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning, everyone.




She'sssssssssssssss   Backkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.........hey Pacer, are you having too much fun away from here?  Damn, I wish I could do that....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 3, 2014)

Before I go drink my coffee.....wanna make sure I say a good word to everyone....I hope I can come back later on....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 3, 2014)

In and out today, but tonight when I get home from work, I'll sleep till about 3 am my time (9 PM on the East Coast) and then get up and do some election returns stuff over in the Elections section, where all the hot data people meet!!

But I'll be here too, chugging down some fine wine with friends.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning folks, it's been busy and then there is family stuff. It never ends, I'll need a drink later!!
> ...



Ha!! No need.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 3, 2014)

Well, I'm back...took my young friend from Holland shopping, and treated her to a meal at PF Chang....it was delicious.  I had the Chino Latino and Pineapple pork....a seasonal item but it was delicious.  I brought the left over (a lot) to Mr. Mertex and I won't be cooking supper.

Also, found out when I got back that our AC for upstairs went out....and we're having the whole unit replaced..... $$$$$$$ out the window.....  And tonight, we just have fans....argh.....it's really hot.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Well, I'm back...took my young friend from Holland shopping, and treated her to a meal at PF Chang....it was delicious.  I had the Chino Latino and Pineapple pork....a seasonal item but it was delicious.  I brought the left over (a lot) to Mr. Mertex and I won't be cooking supper.
> 
> Also, found out when I got back that our AC for upstairs went out....and we're having the whole unit replaced..... $$$$$$$ out the window.....  And tonight, we just have fans....argh.....it's really hot.....




It's been 17 years since I have lived with AC. Pretty much used to the heat now.

People wear less clothing, too!

Now, sometimes that is attractive, and sometimes it is,well, Walmartian

(yes, [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION] - that was an opening !!!)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 3, 2014)

Ok, getting some shuteye before going crazy over in the elections section...


----------



## mal (Jun 3, 2014)

Summer Sucks Mr. Garrison. 



peace...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm back...took my young friend from Holland shopping, and treated her to a meal at PF Chang....it was delicious.  I had the Chino Latino and Pineapple pork....a seasonal item but it was delicious.  I brought the left over (a lot) to Mr. Mertex and I won't be cooking supper.
> ...



We lived in NH for 5 years and didn't have AC for the first 4 years...then Mr. Mertex decided he had to have a window unit for the 3 days of 90 degree weather you get in that part of the country.....by the time he finished installing it, the temp had dropped to where he didn't need to turn it on....


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a headache. Can't take that drink after all. Life had been hectic. Maybe tomorrow.

Good night all!!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 4, 2014)

Goodnight Wolfsister.....I'm going to bed, too, it's been a long, long day.


----------



## Grandma (Jun 4, 2014)

I need to sleep as well, but I can't tear myself away from the Mafia game... 

So, do I do some shots and crash, or do I drink the rest of the coffee and sleep in tomorrow?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 4, 2014)

Grandma said:


> I need to sleep as well, but I can't tear myself away from the Mafia game...
> 
> So, do I do some shots and crash, or do I drink the rest of the coffee and sleep in tomorrow?



Drink the coffee, sleep in tomorrow. These are the hours that the insomiacs of the world are awake figuring out ways to wreak havoc on the rest of the civilized world.....lol.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 4, 2014)

Grandma said:


> I need to sleep as well, but I can't tear myself away from the Mafia game...
> 
> So, do I do some shots and crash, or do I drink the rest of the coffee and sleep in tomorrow?





admit it, yer hooked on that stuff!!!





(which I why I didn't even start....)


----------



## Mertex (Jun 4, 2014)

Grandma said:


> I need to sleep as well, but I can't tear myself away from the Mafia game...
> 
> So, do I do some shots and crash, or do I drink the rest of the coffee and sleep in tomorrow?



Do the shots and crash.....drinking the rest of the coffee will only have you walking around like a Zombie.....oh, wait.....Wake may be able to use you in the next game.....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > I need to sleep as well, but I can't tear myself away from the Mafia game...
> ...


*What?*






You don't even drink coffee?  How un-American......three lashes with a wet noodle for you.....and now, I must go and drink your share of coffee........


----------



## pacer (Jun 4, 2014)

Good morning, Stats and Mertex.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



Do you have a license for that wet noodle?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 4, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




I most definitely drink coffee.

Wet noodles? That is so 2012...

try this:


----------



## Mertex (Jun 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




But, but, you said you didn't start........I thought you meant you never started drinking coffee.....you confuse me, my dear.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



No, I never started the game that has got you all so hooked....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




I know....I didn't realize I was going to get hooked.   You need to play at least one game, it's an addiction.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I Iz Afraid I Iz never going to stop!!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 4, 2014)

The game is totally fun but totally an addiction, almost an obsession sometimes, much more so than I thought it would be, but still a total blast. 

And I don't get addicted to things easy, not at all.

Except Caffeine. I'm TOTALLY hooked on Caffeine. In college I used to go to the restaurant that served the bottomless pot of Coffee and stay up all night studying. I rarely slept. 

Still don't know how I survived but that's how I became addicted to Caffeine although now I get it mostly with soda moreso than Coffee.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 4, 2014)

I put my young friend on the bus back to Houston, and she's leaving for Holland Saturday.  When I took her to the bus station, I parked my car and as we approached the sidewalk, this middle-aged man on a bike approached Larissa and asked her if she had change for a $5 bill.  She told him no, then he asked me.  At first I said no, then I remembered I had bought some cokes from a drive through and gotten change....so I pulled 5 ones to give him.  

Then, he handed me this wrinkled torn $5 bill with a hole in the middle....so I asked him, "is this even any good?"...."Oh yes mam, I promise you" he said.  Then he added that as long as you have 50% of the bill, they have to honor it.....I felt sorry for the fellow, when he wanted to give me back one of the dollars for my trouble...so I told him, no, it's okay.

Well, after I left Larissa at the station, I decided to go shopping, get my husband a little something for Father's Day, take advantage of the opportunity that he hadn't come along, so I stopped at the Credit Union to get some cash, and see if they would trade that nasty $5 bill for a nice new one.

Wow!  I guess I shouldn't have been surprised when the teller told me it was a countefeit!  Damn, you do a good deed and some jerk takes advantage of you.  I then had to give them my name, address, and where it happened, a description of the guy.....argh........I thought for sure they were going to call the cops and I was going to be arrested!  But all they did was say "We're so sorry".......yeah, so was I.

I'll never do that again.......


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 4, 2014)

Someone I knew a long time ago found some money on the sidewalk, went  into the liquor store, and found out it was counterfeit. Can't remember what happened except he had to talk to the police because they thought it was his.

I had someone crying in parking lot after a concert and giving a sob story and asking people for money and I can't remember all the details, but I found out she was lying. So you just never know who to believe. She put on a hell of an act too.

Sorry that happened Mertex.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I put my young friend on the bus back to Houston, and she's leaving for Holland Saturday.  When I took her to the bus station, I parked my car and as we approached the sidewalk, this middle-aged man on a bike approached Larissa and asked her if she had change for a $5 bill.  She told him no, then he asked me.  At first I said no, then I remembered I had bought some cokes from a drive through and gotten change....so I pulled 5 ones to give him.
> 
> Then, he handed me this wrinkled torn $5 bill with a hole in the middle....so I asked him, "is this even any good?"...."Oh yes mam, I promise you" he said.  Then he added that as long as you have 50% of the bill, they have to honor it.....I felt sorry for the fellow, when he wanted to give me back one of the dollars for my trouble...so I told him, no, it's okay.
> 
> ...


That sucks...I had that happen with a $100.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 4, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I put my young friend on the bus back to Houston, and she's leaving for Holland Saturday.  When I took her to the bus station, I parked my car and as we approached the sidewalk, this middle-aged man on a bike approached Larissa and asked her if she had change for a $5 bill.  She told him no, then he asked me.  At first I said no, then I remembered I had bought some cokes from a drive through and gotten change....so I pulled 5 ones to give him.
> ...



I was glad it was only $5, so I can just count it as charity....but the sting it leaves of being suckered sure doesn't go away fast....


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I put my young friend on the bus back to Houston, and she's leaving for Holland Saturday.  When I took her to the bus station, I parked my car and as we approached the sidewalk, this middle-aged man on a bike approached Larissa and asked her if she had change for a $5 bill.  She told him no, then he asked me.  At first I said no, then I remembered I had bought some cokes from a drive through and gotten change....so I pulled 5 ones to give him.
> 
> Then, he handed me this wrinkled torn $5 bill with a hole in the middle....so I asked him, "is this even any good?"...."Oh yes mam, I promise you" he said.  Then he added that as long as you have 50% of the bill, they have to honor it.....I felt sorry for the fellow, when he wanted to give me back one of the dollars for my trouble...so I told him, no, it's okay.
> 
> ...


Live and learn.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 4, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I put my young friend on the bus back to Houston, and she's leaving for Holland Saturday.  When I took her to the bus station, I parked my car and as we approached the sidewalk, this middle-aged man on a bike approached Larissa and asked her if she had change for a $5 bill.  She told him no, then he asked me.  At first I said no, then I remembered I had bought some cokes from a drive through and gotten change....so I pulled 5 ones to give him.
> ...



Damn right.  Now some poor person, truly needy, is not going to get any benevolence from me on account of that one jerk.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey guys! howzitgoin'?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 4, 2014)

Gracie!!

Yipee!!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2014)

lol. HI wolfsister!!! I checked in on you guys, daily. Missed you!!! But...that vaca was just what I needed. Yep!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 4, 2014)

It doesn't hurt to get a little break. Good to see you back.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2014)

Good to be back.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Grandma (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't look at cleavage myself, unless it's ridiculous. 

I'm only having three cups of coffee tonight. A whole pot at bedtime isn't the best thing to do. Maybe a bowl of pot would be better...


Hi, Gracie!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 5, 2014)

blackhawk said:


>




Pos repped!!!





I need to keep abreast of these things...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Hey guys! howzitgoin'?





And the Heavens opened and



*GRACIE!!!!*


reappeared.


Amen.


Glad yer back. Giv'em hell, Harry!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 5, 2014)

Let your heart and soul guide on pan handlers.

My 35-year old son and I were going to lunch at Ruth's Crist and a young woman with two young girls, maybe 6 and 8, and asked for $20, which would get her into a motel.

I turned to him and said, "My wallet is empty."

He, who is as frugal as they come and does not fall for stories, had reached into his wallet and pulled out every bill he had and said, "Here, this is your last best chance.  Get to the mission, and give all of you another shot."

After she walked away, staggered at her loot, my son looked at me and grinned, saying, "How about McDonalds?"

I love that boy.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2014)

blackhawk said:


>




Damn, even I would have to stare at that one!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 5, 2014)

Wayyyyy too big. Way.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Wayyyyy too big. Way.



Worth is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Let your heart and soul guide on pan handlers.
> 
> My 35-year old son and I were going to lunch at Ruth's Crist and a young woman with two young girls, maybe 6 and 8, and asked for $20, which would get her into a motel.
> 
> ...



This heartwarming story seemed to disappear between the return of Gracie and mounds of cleavage so I am giving it the bump it deserves in my opinion!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 5, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Let your heart and soul guide on pan handlers.
> ...



Thank  you.

And also viva Gracie and cleavage.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




So, imagine how a red-blooded guy like me must feel....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 5, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Let your heart and soul guide on pan handlers.
> ...



I am most definitely capable of hearing this story and looking at that mega-cleavage.

Hallelujah, amen!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




Yes. Viva Gracie, viva panhandler stories and VIVA CLEAVAGE!!


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 5, 2014)

^ that


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Everyone needs a hobby.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...




And you have picked a very popular one....


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Much like art I know what I like.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Let your heart and soul guide on pan handlers.
> 
> My 35-year old son and I were going to lunch at Ruth's Crist and a young woman with two young girls, maybe 6 and 8, and asked for $20, which would get her into a motel.
> 
> ...



That's a great son you have, Jake.  Sometimes you just do what you feel led to do...that jerk took advantage of me, but it doesn't reflect bad on my character as much as it does his.  I won't miss the $5, in fact, if he had just asked for $5 I would have given it to him, but I was just angry at the embarrassment I felt when I honestly thought it was good and tried to cash it at the Credit Union.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...




So do most men.....


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I would hope so and if were being honest so do most women.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...




Can't argue that.....but not for the same reason.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2014)

*It's been a long day.  The Spurs beat The Heat in the first of the Final Series.....Go Spurs Go....and now I must Go to bed...*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...





Yes!


Now, git me a sammich!!!





(äääh, just kidding)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2014)

Feel free to contribute:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/358158-70-years-ago-today-d-day.html


----------



## Mertex (Jun 6, 2014)

Great day ahead......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2014)

For a fleeting moment, I am (was) a palindrome.   Behold:


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 6, 2014)

Well Stat, I'll hold off on repping you then until it changes. I don't want to mess with that!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2014)

Nay, go ahead, mess with it, enough Palindrome!!!

On to the next palindrome, like 25252....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 6, 2014)

You'll have to wait....I can't rep until after 6:00 p.m.....I've had my max and have to wait.

We went into the pool today.....damn the water was still ice cold.  I was able to submerge all of myself up to my head, but got out right after that.  We need some sun.......brrrrr.....


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> You'll have to wait....I can't rep until after 6:00 p.m.....I've had my max and have to wait.
> 
> We went into the pool today.....damn the water was still ice cold.  I was able to submerge all of myself up to my head, but got out right after that.  We need some sun.......brrrrr.....


Same situation here in Chicago - it's gonna be another week or two before the sun warms the thing up enough for me to get my raggedy backside off the deck and into the pool. ;-)


----------



## Mertex (Jun 6, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > You'll have to wait....I can't rep until after 6:00 p.m.....I've had my max and have to wait.
> ...




But usually we're having 100 degree days by now and the water is a lot warmer...we had some rain recently and that always makes it colder.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Oy, gewalt.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey Stat....you're staying up late......


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 6, 2014)

blackhawk said:


>




lol...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 7, 2014)

That's it....I've overstayed my welcome......


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 7, 2014)

Going over to some friends home to play pool and have some spaghetti and meatballs.  My friend is an excellent cook, so I'm really looking forward to it.  Her husband is the one that practically taught me and my husband the finer points of the game....hope I can beat him tonight, at least once...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Going over to some friends home to play pool and have some spaghetti and meatballs.  My friend is an excellent cook, so I'm really looking forward to it.  Her husband is the one that practically taught me and my husband the finer points of the game....hope I can beat him tonight, at least once...





Have fun eating ze meetzsaballs and being a pool shark!!!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Going over to some friends home to play pool and have some spaghetti and meatballs.  My friend is an excellent cook, so I'm really looking forward to it.  Her husband is the one that practically taught me and my husband the finer points of the game....hope I can beat him tonight, at least once...
> ...




I will....and I better get off this computer as we're supposed to head out of here in about 25 minutes.  I'm always rushing around at the last minute cause I stay at USMB too damn long. 

* Bye-bye......*


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 7, 2014)

That happened to me yesterday. We were going out to a concert and all of a sudden my husband was like, lets go, we gotta drop our daughter at the sitters and we are running out of time, why are you sitting there?

Yeah, he doesn't do forums, LOL.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)

Now I must really run and go get some java.....hope to see some more friendly faces here later.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

We is gonna party tonight!!!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 9, 2014)

Morning, I'll take some strong coffee please.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> We is gonna party tonight!!!!




When is tonight....you usually go to bed when we're just getting started....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)

drifter said:


> Morning, I'll take some strong coffee please.





Here ya go drifter...hope it's to your satisfaction.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > We is gonna party tonight!!!!
> ...





I am going to take a nap and get up around 3 am my time so we can chill out together.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey, there, cheers mates, been caught up with public and private matters over the weekend, so I have been hit and miss posting.

Since I have seen finally what I hoped to happen on the other forums, I will be posting here much more.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




That will be lovely.....I hope I'm around at that time....Prime TV time....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Hey, there, cheers mates, been caught up with public and private matters over the weekend, so I have been hit and miss posting.
> 
> *Since I have seen finally what I hoped to happen on the other forums, I will be posting here much more*.




Thank sounded cryptic, and yet fun!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




I'll be there with ma booties on!!!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




*Stat....where are you?  You said you'd be around.....*(hears snoring in the background)...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2014)

*A priest at a parochial school, wanting to point out the proper behavior for church, was trying to elicit from the youngsters rules that their parents might give before taking them to a nice restaurant.

Dont play with your food, one second-grader cited.

Dont be loud, said another, and so on.

And what rule do your parents give you before you go out to eat? the priest inquired of one little boy.

Without batting an eye, the child replied, Order something cheap. 
*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2014)

Well, crap!!  My alarm clock obviously needed new batteries, for this is the second time I didn't hear the clock go off. So, I replaced the batteries.

Goshdarnit!


----------



## Grandma (Jun 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, crap!!  My alarm clock obviously needed new batteries, for this is the second time I didn't hear the clock go off. So, I replaced the batteries.
> 
> Goshdarnit!



You might want to get an electric alarm clock. Or a gargantuan wind-up super-loud Black Forest cuckoo clock.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, crap!!  My alarm clock obviously needed new batteries, for this is the second time I didn't hear the clock go off. So, I replaced the batteries.
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 10, 2014)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning everyone




Guten Morgen, Jake!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2014)

Before I go make me a pot of coffee, let me say this:


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2014)

Nobody to talk to?    Now it's almost time for me to go to bed....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 11, 2014)

Gut morgen.


----------



## Grandma (Jun 11, 2014)

Good morning, good night, is that what Trixxie or whatever her name is gets paid to deal with? 

Order up some drinkiepoos, people!

Hey you, Boob Girl, I'll have a white rum and cream soda, and a tuna salad sandwich, please.

(Don't worry, I'll leave her a nice tip.)


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 12, 2014)

Here's a cute joke:

*Two guys are fishing and just ran out of beer.  The first guy reels in his line and sees that he's snagged an old bottle.  As he's taking it off the hook, a genie pops out and promises to grant him one wish.

"Turn the lake into beer," he says.  The genie goes "Poof!" and the lake turns into beer.

The guy proudly turns to his friend and says, "Am I brilliant or what?"

The other guy says, "You idiot.  Now we've got to pee in the boat."*


----------



## Mertex (Jun 12, 2014)

Boy this day went by fast.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 12, 2014)

Looks like my Good Morning and Good Night posters end up being next to each other often here.....nobody drinks anymore?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 12, 2014)

Morning Mertex, I think in the summer people don't post as much, that may be why you are freeting day and night LOL.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 12, 2014)

drifter said:


> Morning Mertex, I think in the summer people don't post as much, that may be why you are freeting day and night LOL.




I know....I just take a few minutes now and then to come in and check....it's going to be a scorcher here today.....it was 93 yesterday....


----------



## pacer (Jun 12, 2014)

Good afternoon, everyone.  Quiet in here.  Who's bartending these days?  I'd like a drink.


----------



## pacer (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 12, 2014)

pacer said:


>




Very good, Ilike the new help.

I think we all have been very busy lately.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 12, 2014)

LMAO at reading the last few posts and seeing Mertex's good morning and good night ones all lined up. It's like she's talking to herself in here. LOL


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 12, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> LMAO at reading the last few posts and seeing Mertex's good morning and good night ones all lined up. It's like she's talking to herself in here. LOL





Yepp, some days there are so slow days, I have been swamped with work since Tuesday and with the primary elections, sometimes, esp. on Tuesdays, I need to be in the elections forum...


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO at reading the last few posts and seeing Mertex's good morning and good night ones all lined up. It's like she's talking to herself in here. LOL
> ...



Cantor was kind of an upset for some huh?


----------



## Mertex (Jun 12, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> LMAO at reading the last few posts and seeing Mertex's good morning and good night ones all lined up. It's like she's talking to herself in here. LOL




I am....this place is a ghost town....but the free beer is great!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 13, 2014)

Went to the movies today "A Million Ways to Die In The West"  it was pretty funny, some parts were pretty gross, but the theater was so cold it was nice considering the 97 degrees outside.

Well....I must now bid "adios" - won't say "adieu" because Pogo says that means I'm never coming back, and I'll probably be back again tomorrow....Sayonara...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 13, 2014)

Good morning, folks,  and have a nice day.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 13, 2014)

Good morning, Jake.

My daughter is coming for the weekend, but when she gets to snoozing later this evening, I will be on and having fun at Cheers!

Tonight is naked jello wrestling for the females!!!


(just kidding, well, mebbe....)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 13, 2014)

Hmmm.  I talking my grand daughter to the movies today, in the afternoon like I did as a boy.  She and my are saying they will eat the concessions out of food.  My poor wallet.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 13, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/svlvgEYd0T0]Learn The Best Way To Wake Up Your Pet Pig - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2014)

Friday night and...same o same o here at home. HOME home...where I am sitting, not at usmb. Oh. Wait. Its the same here too, lol.

Meanwhile...I am bored. BORED. Someone entertain me! Tell me a joke or somethin'!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 13, 2014)

drifter said:


> Learn The Best Way To Wake Up Your Pet Pig - YouTube




What a pig......


----------



## Mertex (Jun 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Friday night and...same o same o here at home. HOME home...where I am sitting, not at usmb. Oh. Wait. Its the same here too, lol.
> 
> Meanwhile...I am bored. BORED. Someone entertain me! Tell me a joke or somethin'!




Here you go, Gracie:

*Generous lawyer
A local United Way office realized that the organization had never received a donation from the town's most successful lawyer. The person in charge of contributions called him to persuade him to contribute.

"Our research shows that out of a yearly income of at least $500,000, you give not a penny to charity. Wouldn't you like to give back to the community in some way?"

The lawyer mulled this over for a moment and replied, "First, did your research also show that my mother is dying after a long illness, and has medical bills that are several times her annual income?"

Embarrassed, the United Way rep mumbled, "Um ... no."

The lawyer interrupts, "or that my brother, a disabled veteran, is blind and confined to a wheelchair?"

The stricken United Way rep began to stammer out an apology, but was interrupted again.

"or that my sister's husband died in a traffic accident," the lawyer's voice rising in indignation, "leaving her penniless with three children?!"

The humiliated United Way rep, completely beaten, said simply, "I had no idea..."

On a roll, the lawyer cut him off once again, "So if I don't give any money to them, why should I give any to you?"
*


----------



## Mertex (Jun 13, 2014)

Okay, I'm not ready to go to bed, everyone....just now showed up.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2014)

lol. Yep..thats a lawyer. 

It is way too early for bed for me too.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> lol. Yep..thats a lawyer.
> 
> It is way too early for bed for me too.




I know...it's only 9:00 pm in your part of the woods, ain't it?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2014)

In 3 minutes. Just finished my shower..sitting here with wet hair hanging down my back. Dribble dribble


----------



## Mertex (Jun 14, 2014)

Gracie said:


> In 3 minutes. Just finished my shower..sitting here with wet hair hanging down my back. Dribble dribble



Well, not now...now it's after 10:00....cause it's a couple of minutes past midnight here and I'm about ready to call it a night!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 14, 2014)

Well, goodnight people.....wherever you are.... and:


----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2014)

It is 10:11...and my hair is almost dry, lol.

I await 1am for frasier. nothing else is on...so I am amusing myself with songs. Sorta.

Night Mertex.


----------



## Grandma (Jun 14, 2014)

Jeez, you people tire easily. I am tired myself this early morning. It's because I had to take a benadryl. Think I'll have some Irish coffee to wake myself up.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 14, 2014)

Jo, sweet peoples!!!

It's the full program with my little one this weekend.

There is a 1st grade cookout for her on this island:

https://www.google.de/maps/@50.6405628,7.2149364,17z

That's called Insel (Island) Grafenwerth.

From 3-7 today, good eats, lots of sports for the kids, etc.

And then, two of her little friends are doing a slumber party tonight, which means the place will look like a disaster zone come Sunday morning. Games, Scooby-Doo, late evening scooter riding and walking the dog, ghost stories, Saturday ice cream, the works. But they are great kids and get along well and once they are sleeping like little bears, all is peace and quiet. That's when I clean like the tasmanian devil. 

So, I won't be on until late tonight when all is said and done. Daddy-duty calls, Daddy answers.

I am strongly considering simply pouring a pot of coffee down my throat...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 14, 2014)

Good morning, cheers mates.


----------



## Grandma (Jun 14, 2014)

Good morning!

Since I'm still up I'm doing some laundry. I like doing housework when I'm tired. Once I get to sleep, when I wake up the place is nice and clean and I barely remember all the work.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 14, 2014)

I slept in late and woke up feeling pretty good.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2014)

I am perturbed. People just do not read ads!!! WTF??
Got an ad in CL for a piece of furniture, complete with dimensions, age, material, style. So they get out here to look at it and say "its too small". I said "did you READ THE AD?"....and they say "um no. Just what it was but gosh..we should have read the ad better". Like, DUH. Ya think?

Arggg.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 14, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I am perturbed. People just do not read ads!!! WTF??
> Got an ad in CL for a piece of furniture, complete with dimensions, age, material, style. So they get out here to look at it and say "its too small". I said "did you READ THE AD?"....and they say "um no. Just what it was but gosh..we should have read the ad better". Like, DUH. Ya think?
> 
> Arggg.



Maybe they like to ride.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 14, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I am perturbed. People just do not read ads!!! WTF??
> Got an ad in CL for a piece of furniture, complete with dimensions, age, material, style. So they get out here to look at it and say "its too small". I said "did you READ THE AD?"....and they say "um no. Just what it was but gosh..we should have read the ad better". Like, DUH. Ya think?
> 
> Arggg.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 14, 2014)

drifter said:


>


----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2014)

One guy called a bit ago. Asked if I still had the item. I said "yes. DID YOU READ THE AD COMPLETELY?" and he said..um..no. I said READ IT, then call me back.

Never heard from him. Which is fine. If it doesn't sell, no biggie.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 14, 2014)

Had the same issue a long time ago trying to get rid of a piece of furniture. I said specifically in the ad that it had to be picked up with a truck or similar vehicle and that I would not be able to deliver it.

So many people asked about how to pick it up or didn't show up when they said they would, it was frustrating as hell.

But someone finally came and got it. Took forever.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm really lazy and impatient, so I end up giving stuff away or donating it instead of selling it. Then later I think about how much money I could have made and feel shitty over it


----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2014)

Hubby picked this up today...for a buck!! can you imagine? A dollar.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 14, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Hubby picked this up today...for a buck!! can you imagine? A dollar.



I love it !


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 14, 2014)

drifter said:


>








Well, sweet peeplez, I am just worn out (yepp, it's once again a daddy-daughter weekend, with lots to do).

Catch you tomorrow.

Now, get crazy and have some fun!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 14, 2014)

Nite Stat, have a Happy Father's Day tomorrow


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 15, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Hubby picked this up today...for a buck!! can you imagine? A dollar.




You live in California....lots of rich people that don't want to bother with yard sales, Goodwill or ads....they just put stuff on the sidewalk and people pick them up.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 15, 2014)

To all the Daddy's that frequent Cheers.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> To all the Daddy's that frequent Cheers.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 15, 2014)

happy Father's Day, you dads on the Board


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 15, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> happy Father's Day, you dads on the Board




Seconded.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks for the coffee black hawk ~


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 15, 2014)

*What a wonderful end to a beautiful Father's Day Sunday:*

*Spurs Win NBA Championship​*
*Go Spurs Go​*


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 15, 2014)

Just sneaking it in, under the deadline...

Happy Fathers' Day, to all you Dads and Grand-Dads and Step-Dads out there...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 16, 2014)

Whew....we're having another hot day here in Texas....


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 16, 2014)

Well, I have a head ache and am going to bed soon. I think I might have a sinus infection, they hurt. Ugh!!

No wonder I've been crabby all day. LOL

Have a good one Cheers!!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 16, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, I have a head ache and am going to bed soon. I think I might have a sinus infection, they hurt. Ugh!!
> 
> No wonder I've been crabby all day. LOL
> 
> Have a good one Cheers!!




Of course you have a headache....didn't Wake conk you on the head good?.....


----------



## Nutz (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 17, 2014)

good morning


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi Jake!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 17, 2014)

Gotta go drink my beer.....er, I mean Coffee.....


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have a head ache and am going to bed soon. I think I might have a sinus infection, they hurt. Ugh!!
> ...



Ummm, yep and he's not the only one.


----------



## pacer (Jun 17, 2014)

Good morning Jake and Mertex and Wolfsister.  How is your day?  I finally found an apartment in a great location and will be going to see it this afternoon.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 17, 2014)

Good luck pacer, getting over a nasty cold but doing better today. I hope you get the apartment.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 17, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...




I suppose he's now preparing your body for burial?  Hope he does a kick-ass death scene, you have to go out in style.....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 17, 2014)

pacer said:


> Good morning Jake and Mertex and Wolfsister.  How is your day?  I finally found an apartment in a great location and will be going to see it this afternoon.  Wish me luck.




All the luck going your way.....good to see you.....


----------



## pacer (Jun 17, 2014)

I hope the apartment is nice.  Keeping my fingers crossed because the location is excellent and the price is right.  Have a great day, Wolfsister.  Chat with you later.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



He did, check it out. I couldn't of asked for anything better.


----------



## pacer (Jun 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> All the luck going your way.....good to see you.....


Thank you, Mertex.  Nice to see you and huggies to you, too.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 18, 2014)

Cat watching World Cup Soccer.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 18, 2014)

Does anybody really think Soccer will replace Football in popularity in the US?  Soccer is so boring....takes forever to make 1 lousy point....


----------



## pacer (Jun 19, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.  I have an appointment this morning to see the place I mentioned the other day.  I'll let you know how it went.  Have a good day.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 19, 2014)

Good morning, going to be pretty


----------



## Mertex (Jun 19, 2014)

I'll check in later.....just got up, gotta go have my coffee.....


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 19, 2014)

Wow, we are in a major flood warning right now. It is just pouring rain and massive storms and I was kept awake most of the night with super loud lighting and thunder. It's been raining hard off and on for days and this heavy rain and thunder has been going on for about 12 hours now. Dang, I need an Ark now. LOL

Have a good one fellow Cheers mates.


----------



## Smilebong (Jun 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Does anybody really think Soccer will replace Football in popularity in the US?  Soccer is so boring....takes forever to make 1 lousy point....



Nevah.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Does anybody really think Soccer will replace Football in popularity in the US?  Soccer is so boring....takes forever to make 1 lousy point....



No but who knows I think golf is a major snooze as well but people love to watch it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 19, 2014)

Doesn't match baseball, as football and basketball do not match baseball, for craft and intelligence and excitement.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 19, 2014)

Hockey is the sport it has speed, skill, excitement and violence.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 19, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Hockey is the sport it has speed, skill, excitement and violence.





It other words, it's a real man's sport, like soccer!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 19, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody really think Soccer will replace Football in popularity in the US?  Soccer is so boring....takes forever to make 1 lousy point....
> ...




I don't think golf has quite the following that football, basketball and even baseball have in the US.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



It was on track for that with Tiger Woods till he screwed up and his wife tried to send his head onto the green with his own clubs.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 19, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



There will always be people that like to follow golf, bowling, etc., but it's nothing like Football....


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 20, 2014)

STILL cloudy and been doing nothing but raining for days, flood warnings also. I'm hoping for some sun today but we'll see.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 20, 2014)

cheers, mates!


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Grandma (Jun 20, 2014)

Friday again already? Wow this week went by fast.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2014)

Indeed. Sorry folks, I just have a helluva lot to do in the outside world. Some weeks are really, really busy in my world. But today, after about 5 pm my time, I have one half day free!!!

Tonight is party night!


----------



## BobPlumb (Jun 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



There is a lot of money in golf.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...




Indeed.


Good to see you in Cheers!, Bob.

Make sure to stop by tonight when the (mostly) naked babes are serving the drinks.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jun 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Cheers Stat!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BobPlumb said:
> ...




Yo!!!


It's around 9:30 am here where I live, but I will be one in about 12 hours, throwing a party here. Stop by, bring some babes with you.

I like babes. Like Mertex and Grandma and Wolfsister and Jeremiah and Pacer and Gracie - for starters. The babes of USMB.


----------



## BobPlumb (Jun 21, 2014)

3:55 am on the east coast of the US (most of it)


----------



## Mertex (Jun 21, 2014)

It's really early here, too....7:52....I'll be pouring coffee for everyone...


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I'll see what I can do but I might be out in the garden with my daughter pulling weeds and putting the final plants in-yes, it's late but they still have plenty of time and now is the best time to do it with the torrential rains being over for a day or two.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 21, 2014)

In celebration of "Calorie-Consuming Weekend" _(I just made that up)_, I'll stop-by Panera Bread and Dunking Donuts, to bring croissants and scones and pecan and chocolate-chip and strawberry rolls and good ol' fashion donuts to go along with that coffee.


----------



## pacer (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi, everyone.  I went to see the apartment the other day and I am disappointed to say it was too small for the amount of furniture I have.  Hopefully, something else comes up in the area.  I may see you all tonight.  Going to a friend's place to watch the NASCAR races.  Have a great day.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 21, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> In celebration of "Calorie-Consuming Weekend" _(I just made that up)_, I'll stop-by Panera Bread and Dunking Donuts, to bring croissants and scones and pecan and chocolate-chip and strawberry rolls and good ol' fashion donuts to go along with that coffee.





Yeah, and make sure they are the ones where the calories have been left off......


----------



## Mertex (Jun 21, 2014)

pacer said:


> Hi, everyone.  I went to see the apartment the other day and I am disappointed to say it was too small for the amount of furniture I have.  Hopefully, something else comes up in the area.  I may see you all tonight.  Going to a friend's place to watch the NASCAR races.  Have a great day.




Hey Pacer....good to see you.  I'm also going out to dinner at a friend's later on today....I'm taking her a bag of tomatoes...I've got them growing out of my ears, almost.  I unloaded a bunch yesterday making Salsa, then I took some to two friends that were going to be at the same Ice Cream Party....well, one was the hostess, she had to be there... - I still have a ton.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm about to indulge in a 12 pack of Shock Top Belgian White in prep for the Germany-Ghana match. Wish me luck.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> I'm about to indulge in a 12 pack of Shock Top Belgian White in prep for the Germany-Ghana match. Wish me luck.





there you go. Good man, good man!!


----------



## Grandma (Jun 21, 2014)

pacer said:


> Hi, everyone.  I went to see the apartment the other day and I am disappointed to say it was too small for the amount of furniture I have.  Hopefully, something else comes up in the area.  I may see you all tonight.  Going to a friend's place to watch the NASCAR races.  Have a great day.



I wish you were near here. The apartment next door is available and I'm hoping for some cool neighbors. Half of the former tenants over the years were great, the other half... If I wrote a book about them it would have to be listed as fiction, no one would believe it's true. They were doozies.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2014)

Hallo, liebe Leute, und nen schöööööönen Sonntag wünscht Euch allen euer ergebener Statistikhengst!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Good morning, everyone.




Guten Morgen, Jake!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2014)

Hard to believe, but it's already evening here!


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 22, 2014)

Gun control rules and senior citizens.

Gun Control. It has already started at Gander Mountain Sporting Goods.

When I was ready to pay for my purchases of gun powder and bullets, the cashier said, "Strip down, facing me."

Making a mental note to complain to the NRA about the gun control wackos running amok, I did just as she had instructed. 

When the hysterical shrieking and alarms finally subsided, I found out that she was referring to how I should place my credit card in the card-reader.

I have been asked to shop elsewhere in the future. They need to make their instructions to us seniors a little clearer

I still don't think I looked that bad.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 22, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Gun control rules and senior citizens.
> 
> Gun Control. It has already started at Gander Mountain Sporting Goods.
> 
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 22, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Gun control rules and senior citizens.
> 
> Gun Control. It has already started at Gander Mountain Sporting Goods.
> 
> ...



So was she hysterical because after taking a gander your mountain turned out to be a molehill?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > In celebration of "Calorie-Consuming Weekend" _(I just made that up)_, I'll stop-by Panera Bread and Dunking Donuts, to bring croissants and scones and pecan and chocolate-chip and strawberry rolls and good ol' fashion donuts to go along with that coffee.
> ...


No prob... both chains now offer '_Thin-Air Pastries_' for the more discerning palate...


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 22, 2014)

Godzilla the 1958 version with Raymond Burr is on TCM I had forgot how cheesy yet fun that was.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 22, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Gun control rules and senior citizens.
> 
> Gun Control. It has already started at Gander Mountain Sporting Goods.
> 
> ...




That was funny......I don't care who you are.....that was damn funny....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 22, 2014)

We've been promised rain all week and this morning we had a teeny weeny shower.....

I still had to do some watering.  Spent the whole day pulling weeds from my vegetable garden......I've gotten so many green beans I'm about to be tired of them.  The tomatoes, I've gotten so many I'm busy cutting them up and freezing them.  I did make two batches of salsa......it's really good just for dipping with nacho chips.....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 22, 2014)

That dreaded time has arrived......I have to go to bed.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 23, 2014)

lol...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 24, 2014)

For those who like seafood on Tuesdays:









Damn!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello everyone.....will come in later to chat....


----------



## pacer (Jun 24, 2014)

Grandma said:


> I wish you were near here. The apartment next door is available and I'm hoping for some cool neighbors.


Thank you, Grandma.  It would be nice to live next to someone who shares a mutual interest in these boards.  Then again, if we lived next to each other, we probably would not be on these boards. We'd be out 'touring'.  lol


----------



## pacer (Jun 24, 2014)

Who is bartending these days?


----------



## Mertex (Jun 24, 2014)

pacer said:


> Who is bartending these days?





That Stat is so trusting....it's self-serve....just drop your money in the *BAG* by the door.






Make change if you have to, but don't take out more than you put in......


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 24, 2014)

Stat is too distracted by his help to notice if we just serve ourselves. I'm making all mine a double.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Who is bartending these days?
> ...




Aww, pssshah, I have more where that came from.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm gonna sleep for about 3 hours and then start on the primary elections stuff. This time, I have set three, count them, THREE alarm clocks.



Will stop in for a drink whilst engorging myself in election statistics.

Oh, joy, oh rapture. %%%%%!!!!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 24, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Stat is too distracted by his help to notice if we just serve ourselves. I'm making all mine a double.




Me too....he's rich anyway.....


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep, he's got more money than he knows what to do with. I found this pic of him the other day.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 24, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yep, he's got more money than he knows what to do with. I found this pic of him the other day.




Yeah, he gives it away sometimes.......you know, bribes....


----------



## mal (Jun 24, 2014)

I wasn't going to have drinks tonight but then I saw this Thread and thought, fuck it!



peace...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 24, 2014)

mal said:


> I wasn't going to have drinks tonight but then I saw this Thread and thought, fuck it!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...




Yes, and they're almost free.....I'm buying drinks for everyone.   You have to make them yourself, so I hope you're a good mixologist.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 24, 2014)

Stat bribes me to be his friend. LOL

I'm going to make me one of these. When it is this hot out, something like this is perfect:


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 24, 2014)

Directions

Bring 1/2 cup sugar, water, and orange zest in a small saucepan to boil, stirring constantly. Simmer until sugar is dissolved, about 3 minutes. Remove simple syrup from heat and allow to cool completely.
Place watermelon in a blender or food processor. Pulse until pureed.
Stir watermelon puree into a large pitcher with simple syrup, tequila, and lime juice.
Place a small amount of salt or sugar into a saucer. Rub edge of margarita glasses with a lime wedge to moisten. Lightly dip the rim of the glass into the saucer to rim the glass; tap off excess salt or sugar.
Fill rimmed glasses with crushed ice; pour margarita mixture into glasses and garnish with lime wedges to serve.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 24, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Stat bribes me to be his friend. LOL
> 
> I'm going to make me one of these. When it is this hot out, something like this is perfect:





Hmmmm, yummy....is that strawberry or watermelon flavor.....I see the watermelon, but it looks way too pink?


----------



## Mertex (Jun 24, 2014)

Never mind....I see it's watermelon.......ummmmm, yummmm....

copied the directions.....will have to try it...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 24, 2014)

Is a guy gonna have to serve himself here, or do I have to call Trixxie, Wixxie, Dixxie and Schlixxie over to take care of my refreshment needs?!?!?!?


----------



## Mertex (Jun 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Is a guy gonna have to serve himself here, or do I have to call Trixxie, Wixxie, Dixxie and Schlixxie over to take care of my refreshment needs?!?!?!?



I thought you fired them.....they just seemed to be flopping around, didn't really do much else....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Is a guy gonna have to serve himself here, or do I have to call Trixxie, Wixxie, Dixxie and Schlixxie over to take care of my refreshment needs?!?!?!?
> ...



Oh, their flopping was very productive....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2014)

Today's CHEERS! funny:


----------



## Mertex (Jun 25, 2014)

It's good to be up................


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 25, 2014)

Just for laughs.

Sign over a Gynecologist's Office:
"Dr. Jones, at your cervix."
**************************

In a Podiatrist's office: 
"Time wounds all heels." 
************************** 

On a Septic Tank Truck: 
Yesterday's Meals on Wheels 
************************** 

At an Optometrist's Office: 
"If you don't see what you're looking for, 
you've come to the right place." 
************************** 

On a Plumber's truck: 
"We repair what your husband fixed." 
************************** 

On another Plumber's truck: 
"Don't sleep with a drip. Call your plumber." 
************************** 

At a Tire Shop in Milwaukee : 
"Invite us to your next blowout." 
************************** 

At a Towing company: 
"We don't charge an arm and a leg. We want tows." 
************************** 

On an Electrician's truck: 
"Let us remove your shorts." 
************************** 

In a Non-smoking Area: 
"If we see smoke, we will assume you are on fire and take appropriate action." 
************************** 

On a Maternity Room door: 
"Push. Push. Push." 
************************** 

At a Car Dealership: 
"The best way to get back on your feet -  miss a car payment." 
************************** 

Outside a Muffler Shop: 
"No appointment necessary. We hear you coming." 
************************** 

In a Veterinarian's waiting room: 
"Be back in 5 minutes. Sit! Stay!" 
************************** 

At the Electric Company 
"We would be delighted if you send in your payment. 
However, if you don't, you will be   
************************** 

In a Restaurant window: 
"Don't stand there and be hungry; 
come on in and get fed up." 
************************** 

In the front yard of a Funeral Home: 
"Drive carefully. We'll wait." 
************************** 

At a Propane Filling Station: 
"Thank heaven for little grills." 
************************** 

And don't forget the sign at a 
CHICAGO RADIATOR SHOP: 
"Best place in town to take a leak." 
************************** 

Sign on the back of Septic Tank Truck: 
"Caution - This Truck is full 
of Political Promises" 
**************************


----------



## Grandma (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm having a very tall rum & Coke with double ice tonight. Summer is definitely here!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 26, 2014)

I really do..............YAWN..........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Just for laughs.
> 
> Sign over a Gynecologist's Office:
> "Dr. Jones, at your cervix."
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

Good morning, Cheersers!!!


For [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

For [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

For  [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

for [MENTION=36422]blackhawk[/MENTION]:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

Yepp, cool Cheersers!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> for [MENTION=36422]blackhawk[/MENTION]:



Although not or me. Made my day!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

For [MENTION=41303]katsteve2012[/MENTION]:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

for [MENTION=25493]kiwiman127[/MENTION]:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

For all who are feeling Thursday's gravity of the earth around them:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

Ok, that was unfair to the wimmenzs.

For [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION], this time not a kitty:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

For [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

For [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

For [MENTION=13805]Againsheila[/MENTION]:









A big, strong man to carry you around while you are in your cast.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

For [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION]:








Something tells me that this man's eyes are the right eyes for you. Intense


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

For [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION] :








I will try to keep abreast of this photo.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

For [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]:


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey Stat, the first image didn't show up for me but thanks for the second. Cowboys are good. I prefer my men dark haired so you did well there.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hey Stat, the first image didn't show up for me but thanks for the second. Cowboys are good. I prefer my men dark haired so you did well there.





First bullseye of the day!!!


PS. I fixed the first pic!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 26, 2014)

For some reason it doesn't show up but I saw it was titled beautiful wolves so I'm sure I would love it!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> For some reason it doesn't show up but I saw it was titled beautiful wolves so I'm sure I would love it!!



If you right click on it and open it in an new tab or window, it should show up.

Hmmmmm, works on my side.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> For [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]:




Awww, Wolfie got the one I wanted......waaahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 26, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hey Stat, the first image didn't show up for me but thanks for the second. Cowboys are good. I prefer my men dark haired so you did well there.



Rats, I have grey already!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason it doesn't show up but I saw it was titled beautiful wolves so I'm sure I would love it!!
> ...



Yeah, I had to copy the address (minus the img) and put it in my url area and was able to see the two beautiful wolves.....nice.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > For [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]:
> ...



He's mine. Get your own!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



Thanks, That worked. I can see them now. Beautiful!!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> For [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]:




I think that's Smilebong's girl.....jus sayin............


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

Quote from the CS:



Statistikhengst said:


> *2014 WM (World Cup)*
> 
> One of the biggest, most sponsored games of all, in about 40 minutes.
> 
> ...





Back later, folks. 

Fußball is calling!!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 26, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2014)

Results of the game:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/354712-usmb-coffee-shop-iv-115.html#post9333359


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes I really am this bored.


----------



## pacer (Jun 27, 2014)

Morning everyone.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 27, 2014)

Good morning, folks.

Beautiful day.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 27, 2014)

*Mornin everyone....*


----------



## Gracie (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry Wolfsister. I hope things go better for those in the hospital.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 27, 2014)

Well this was a interesting combination.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dkYNSU-JV4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dkYNSU-JV4[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 28, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 28, 2014)

Good morning, Jake.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 28, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sorry Wolfsister. I hope things go better for those in the hospital.



I don't know what happened to my post about this. I deleted one but I didn't think I did both? Very odd.

Situation is stable but critical so we'll see. Kind of a lot piled on at one time. 

Thanks Gracie. Sorry to hear you are in a bit of a funk. Feel better.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 28, 2014)

I hope everyone gets to feeling better.

Little one is with me this weekend and the next two weeks, I have big professional things going on, will be on the road a lot.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 28, 2014)

Sorry I didn't come by sooner....I guess nobody posted and Cheers didn't show up on my CP and I was busy with the game......will try to spend more time here tomorrow.....then family gets here and it'll be sketchy.....

For now.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 29, 2014)

Good morning, Stat, Mertex, and Wolfsister.


----------



## pacer (Jun 29, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## pacer (Jun 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sorry I didn't come by sooner....I guess nobody posted and Cheers didn't show up on my CP and I was busy with the game......will try to spend more time here tomorrow.....then family gets here and it'll be sketchy.....


You are doing a good job keeping this place afloat, Mertex.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 29, 2014)

Time to eat.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I didn't come by sooner....I guess nobody posted and Cheers didn't show up on my CP and I was busy with the game......will try to spend more time here tomorrow.....then family gets here and it'll be sketchy.....
> ...



Well, this week (4th of July week), is a busy one for my family.  I usually have a lot of family come...this time just my daughter and her family.....and they are here already for the whole week, so I've been busy cooking, cleaning and trying to keep my plants alive at the same time.  For the 4th we've invited other family members and friends that live in the area to come and we'll have a big crowd over to swim and eat and do fireworks in the evening.  It should be fun but I am not able to post as much as I would like to.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)

Happy hump-day, folks!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 2, 2014)

Good morning.


----------



## pacer (Jul 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Well, this week (4th of July week), is a busy one for my family.  I usually have a lot of family come...this time just my daughter and her family.....and they are here already for the whole week, so I've been busy cooking, cleaning and trying to keep my plants alive at the same time.  For the 4th we've invited other family members and friends that live in the area to come and we'll have a big crowd over to swim and eat and do fireworks in the evening.  It should be fun but I am not able to post as much as I would like to.


Sounds like you're going to have a lot of fun.  Have a great day, Mertex.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 2, 2014)

We are going to a pool party on the 4th and a fireworks show at a park that has live music. Taking my daughter and we are hoping she stays awake long enough to enjoy the show. She's almost 5. We took her last year and she fell asleep-even with the loud noise-LOL.

Enjoy the 4th Holiday everyone!!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2014)

Good morning everyone.....till I'm back...


----------



## Shanty (Jul 2, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/TaHMG_SvUkw]The Pogues Streams Of Whiskey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2014)

Shanty said:


> The Pogues Streams Of Whiskey - YouTube




Well, hello....hope you're doing okay....


----------



## Grandma (Jul 5, 2014)

Happy 5th of July, everyone!

The place was looking a bit empty the past few hours, so I drank all the rum. It was sitting out there on the shelf behind the bar all day and i was afraid it would spoil.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 5, 2014)

Drink it down, drink it down!!!


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Happy 5th of July, everyone!
> 
> The place was looking a bit empty the past few hours, so I drank all the rum. It was sitting out there on the shelf behind the bar all day and i was afraid it would spoil.



I hear spoiled rum tastes like chicken if it's cooked right.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 5, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Happy 5th of July, everyone!
> ...




DS, good to see you!!!


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



Good to be seen.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 5, 2014)

Shanty said:


> The Pogues Streams Of Whiskey - YouTube




Shanty!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 5, 2014)

My poor daughter just can't stay awake for fireworks. She feel asleep last year and this year. The problem is our city starts them at 10 pm instead of dusk. By the time we walk back to the car and get home it's nearly 11. She just can't do it yet. Still fun though.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 5, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> My poor daughter just can't stay awake for fireworks. She feel asleep last year and this year. The problem is our city starts them at 10 pm instead of dusk. By the time we walk back to the car and get home it's nearly 11. She just can't do it yet. Still fun though.



I don't know why they start them so late.  I thought I was going to have a quiet night last night. Almost no fireworks went off in my neighborhood until around 11:00PM and it kept going until about 1:30AM.  I think folks are confusing the 4th of July with New Years.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 5, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> My poor daughter just can't stay awake for fireworks. She feel asleep last year and this year. The problem is our city starts them at 10 pm instead of dusk. By the time we walk back to the car and get home it's nearly 11. She just can't do it yet. Still fun though.




Don't worry, soon enough, she will be able to and then you won't be able to stop her!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 5, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> My poor daughter just can't stay awake for fireworks. She feel asleep last year and this year. The problem is our city starts them at 10 pm instead of dusk. By the time we walk back to the car and get home it's nearly 11. She just can't do it yet. Still fun though.




Awww, poor baby.....she misses the best part of the 4th....  Maybe next year.....our poor cats were all under different beds as soon as the fireworks started....we had a neat display at our house...my husband and several of our guests bought some and we had fun watching them.  It was another great 4th!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 5, 2014)

Tell me about the neighborhood fireworks. I swear they started in the middle of the afternoon and went until about 2 a.m. People were shooting off some seriously illegal ones too but the cops never do anything because it's pointless-there are so many.

My neighborhood is seriously fireworks happy. Luckily our current dogs aren't too bad about it. Our last dogs-one of them needed tranquilizers on the 4th. Seriously, he was terrified of any firework noise.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > My poor daughter just can't stay awake for fireworks. She feel asleep last year and this year. The problem is our city starts them at 10 pm instead of dusk. By the time we walk back to the car and get home it's nearly 11. She just can't do it yet. Still fun though.
> ...



She had a blast anyway because we went to a pool party and she spent most of the time playing in the pool. She's so excited about fireworks too but she not quite 5 and she is one that is always asleep before 9 pm. She still got me up at her same time this morning.-7:30 a.m. when I didn't get to bed until around 1 a.m. and it was my turn to get up with her.

So I'll need a nap later, LOL.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 5, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Tell me about the neighborhood fireworks. I swear they started in the middle of the afternoon and went until about 2 a.m. People were shooting off some seriously illegal ones too but the cops never do anything because it's pointless-there are so many.
> 
> My neighborhood is seriously fireworks happy. Luckily our current dogs aren't too bad about it. Our last dogs-one of them needed tranquilizers on the 4th. Seriously, he was terrified of any firework noise.



We live out in the country and popping fireworks in our area is not illegal....that's why our friends like to come over on the 4th and New Year's....and some of our neighbors, I swear it's like a competition to see who has the most and the neatest ones.


----------



## Grandma (Jul 5, 2014)

I think the fireworks ran later this year because of the moon being so bright and high in the sky.

Oh, dang, the rum's all gone. Hmm... I haven't had a big ol' glass of red wine in a while...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 5, 2014)

Ok, [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]:


----------



## Mertex (Jul 5, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



We had a pool party, too...played some "Pool Volleyball" - dang, the men always win, I think they cheat....plus most of us women have to use the noodles to float when we're on the deeper side, and it's not easy balancing....anyway, it was hot so the pool felt great.

Then, when it got dark we started the fireworks.....had some real dandy ones.  My husband bought one that popped and popped and we thought it was never going to end....he said he paid $10, but next year he is going to get the $20 one.....I guess that one will go on forever...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ok, [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]:





Yummmm....I want some of that.  My daughter fixed some Sangria, with fruit in it....was really good....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 5, 2014)

I love a really good, dry but fruity wine, like a good italian Montepulciano D'Abruzzo....


----------



## Grandma (Jul 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ok, [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]:



That's a pretty color, isn't it? Thank you much, Barkeep!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 5, 2014)

We iz here to pleez!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 5, 2014)

Yes you are....and we're mighty pleased....pour me another one...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I love a really good, dry but fruity wine, like a good italian Montepulciano D'Abruzzo....



You would love Rosa Regale.....it is fruity and delicious.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm feeling a tad sadz......my family is gone, on the way back home, and the house sounds so quiet....(if that makes any sense)......I haven't quite started on all the work I have ahead of me.....washing all the sheets, towels and vacuuming the rooms and getting back to my routine....

Waaaaahhhhhh, why do holidays have to end?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 6, 2014)

I hope you all had a wonderful 4th.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 6, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> I hope you all had a wonderful 4th.




We did, but it went so fast......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 6, 2014)

It sure did!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 6, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> It sure did!




Now all I have left are the memories, the work cleaning up and the all-worn-outs......

But I wouldn't trade it for the world....enjoy it while you can.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 6, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> I hope you all had a wonderful 4th.




Jake!!!  Welcome back!!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you all had a wonderful 4th.
> ...



Fix him a drink, why don't you.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Why, sure!!


Here, [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]:







"Sex on the beach"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 6, 2014)

Did you all know there is a drink with the name "sloppy blowjob"?  Yepp, that drink exists.

I googled it, and then clicked on "pictures".

Without the safe filter on, that was a mistake!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 6, 2014)

How's everyone's weekend?

I had family over this weekend and we went to the gym and worked out, we also went swimming and it was fun.

Today I am doing nothing


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Thanks, guys!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 7, 2014)

*Goodnight Everyone......*


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Did you all know there is a drink with the name "sloppy blowjob"?  Yepp, that drink exists.
> 
> I googled it, and then clicked on "pictures".
> 
> Without the safe filter on, that was a mistake!


I googled it. Shame on you!  But, yes there's a recipe for the drink.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 7, 2014)

In case anyone feels like this.......here's Kitty's remedy......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 7, 2014)

Greetings to all from pretty much the most easterly city in Germany, right smack next to the Oder river, about 9 hours away from my home in the West..... I will post pics maybe tomorrow. I am here on a business trip and the big appointment is tomorrow.

About 2 hours ago, I just walked across a bridge to Poland and then back. 

No passport control, no guards, no checks.... lol... just a nice walk.

Polish women look pretty darned hawt!!

 [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION] [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION] [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION] [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION] [MENTION=42946]Howey[/MENTION]

all dudes I think have been in good old Germany...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 7, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Did you all know there is a drink with the name "sloppy blowjob"?  Yepp, that drink exists.
> ...




Admit it, you enjoyed that.


----------



## westwall (Jul 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Greetings to all from pretty much the most easterly city in Germany, right smack next to the Oder river, about 9 hours away from my home in the West..... I will post pics maybe tomorrow. I am here on a business trip and the big appointment is tomorrow.
> 
> About 2 hours ago, I just walked across a bridge to Poland and then back.
> 
> ...







Polish women are fucking gorgeous!

Here's one from my era....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 7, 2014)

westwall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings to all from pretty much the most easterly city in Germany, right smack next to the Oder river, about 9 hours away from my home in the West..... I will post pics maybe tomorrow. I am here on a business trip and the big appointment is tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Greetings to all from pretty much the most easterly city in Germany, right smack next to the Oder river, about 9 hours away from my home in the West..... I will post pics maybe tomorrow. I am here on a business trip and the big appointment is tomorrow.
> 
> About 2 hours ago, I just walked across a bridge to Poland and then back.
> 
> ...


Yep and I'll be in Munich on the 15th, next Tuesday. Spent almost 9 years in Deutschland. Cant wait to get back.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 7, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings to all from pretty much the most easterly city in Germany, right smack next to the Oder river, about 9 hours away from my home in the West..... I will post pics maybe tomorrow. I am here on a business trip and the big appointment is tomorrow.
> ...




You better post some pictures or it didn't happen......


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


I gotta learn how to post pictures and I will post some. I know how to post everything but my own pictures. Slow learner.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



All you gotta do is load them up to your computer, then join Photobucket (or some other site that allows you to keep your pictures) and then you can post them from there.  It's not that hard, if I was able to do it I'm sure anyone can.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2014)

It's way past that time....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> It's way past that time....



We just missed each other, as you were going to bed, I was getting up.

lol...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

So, vis-a-vis this:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/344079-cheers-90.html#post9399617


Greetings from the city of Görlitz, where I had an important business appointment today, one that went well. I will know in a couple of weeks how well it went.

I took some pics and made a couple of small films, thought that friends here might like them.


This is a memorial in a park close to where I've been staying:






The Germans call that a "Mahnmal" (memorial - warning)

Here is the inscription:






"Die Toten mahnen die Lebenden"
"The dead warn the living"

This is a German sportwear and sportsgear business:






"Muskelkater" doesn't have the meaning you think:

Muskel = Muscle
Kater = male cat

Muskelkater means the sore muscles some people get after workouts... 


There are some impressive buildings in Görlitz:





The Church of Mary

And up-close:











Former Staatstheater, being converted into businesses.


The modern theater in Görlitz:












A flower clock on the lawn of the Theater:







This one is quite interesting:

The Cultural-Historical Museum of Görlitz, from the front side:






Up-close:







And from the back-side:






You can tell you are in a former East-German city when you see a street or a square with this name:






"Square of the 17th of June"

June 17, 1953, is the day that East Germans tried to rebell against their communist oppressors - and lost.



Some interesting house and door facades like these:


























This one is called a "Wasserspeier":






Hundreds of years ago, superstitious people put those things on top of their buildings to scare away evil ghosts and such...


I found this crazy little man of metal in the entry-way to an alley:

















Mr. Metalman's name is "Blechner". "Blech" means "brass" in English.


And here is a foot-bridge that goes directly over the river to Poland. I walked it:
























That tower with the interesting artwork on it is now a polish restaurant by day, discotheque by night.

Here is the inscription-plaque of the bridge:






I walked it:

https://vimeo.com/100216019

(Sorry, the vid quality from my Smartfon was not good, but you get the idea).

Just to think that not long ago, one couldn't cross this border without a passport check and armed sentries, and now, people just walk across.


Hope you liked this little photo-montage from some of the highlights of Görlitz.  Pretty nice little place...




Spoiler: some folks I invited. :)



The names have not been deleted to protect the innocent!!


----------



## G.T. (Jul 8, 2014)

ahem


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

G.T. said:


> ahem




cleared up in pm.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 8, 2014)

lol


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 8, 2014)

I wish I could visit Germany.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

G.T. said:


> lol



I like your humor! 

Von meinem Base Lutea II über das Tapatalk-App gesendet.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

drifter said:


> I wish I could visit Germany.



Save up your s....

Von meinem Base Lutea II über das Tapatalk-App gesendet.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 8, 2014)

Great pics Stat and very interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks, Stat: great photos.

We will be spending a couple of weeks summer next on the southwest coast of the UK, so we might pop over for two days and a night.


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Greetings to all from pretty much the most easterly city in Germany, right smack next to the Oder river, about 9 hours away from my home in the West..... I will post pics maybe tomorrow. I am here on a business trip and the big appointment is tomorrow.
> 
> About 2 hours ago, I just walked across a bridge to Poland and then back.
> 
> ...



i love germany.  can't wait to go back.  last time we were in europe we did something similar.  walked from austria to slovakia.   it was amazing to see the stark differences from the bavarian style houses and buildings on one side of the river and the non descript block appartments typical of the communist era on the other.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > It's way past that time....
> ...




Er, was that you on the way to the coffee pot?  Good morning.....to you.....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2014)

Beautiful pictures, Stat....glad you shared them with us.....some of us will only ever see Germany in pictures.....


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 8, 2014)

Germany 5-0 already over Brazil. Mrs. Blood going nutso. Maybe I'll get lucky tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 8, 2014)

here are a few pretty cool pictures from Germany.  My view of Neuschwanstein.  King Ludwig never saw it quite like this


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 8, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> here are a few pretty cool pictures from Germany.  My view of Neuschwanstein.  King Ludwig never saw it quite like this



Awesome. Went there on our honeymoon. Over to the right is https://www.hohenschwangau.de/ palace. I was surprised how small the rooms were in Neu Schwanstein. Hohenscsangau was the nicer palace in IMHO.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Thanks, Stat: great photos.
> 
> We will be spending a couple of weeks summer next on the southwest coast of the UK, so we might pop over for two days and a night.



Yer on!  Booked!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I was the one pouring the coffee right down his throat from the coffee pot!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Germany 5-0 already over Brazil. Mrs. Blood going nutso. Maybe I'll get lucky tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I'm rootin for you, fellow RepScort!!!!

Time for you to go score 7 goals.....!!!!


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi Stats, Gracie sent me here...just looking around and figuring things out for now!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 8, 2014)

Someone borrowed my phone and now I have two facebook icons that won't go away.

I have read everything online to try and remove the app but there is no uninstall button.

So Mad !


----------



## Sallow (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Hi Stats, Gracie sent me here...just looking around and figuring things out for now!


Hello CeeCee.....so nice of you to come visit.....I'm sure someone will pour you a drink....soon...I'll holler for Trixxie.






*Hey Trix......we have a new customer......*


where is that gal......


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2014)

*A man had been drinking at the bar for hours when he mentioned something about his girlfriend being out in the car. The bartender, concerned because it was so cold, went to check on her. When he looked inside the car, he saw the man's friend, Dave, and his girlfriend kissing one another. The bartender shook his head and walked back inside.

He told the drunk that he thought it might be a good idea to check on his girlfriend. The fellow staggered outside to the car, saw his buddy and his girlfriend kissing, then walked back into the bar laughing.

"What's so funny?" the bartender asked.

"That stupid Dave!" the fellow chortled, "He's so drunk, he thinks he's me!" *


----------



## Mertex (Jul 9, 2014)

Good morning folks......


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 9, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > here are a few pretty cool pictures from Germany.  My view of Neuschwanstein.  King Ludwig never saw it quite like this
> ...



did you get to linderhof?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 9, 2014)

I've been in Neu Schwanstein for business purposes. Cool place.

Just got in from a 9 hour trip to get home.


Uhg...


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



 [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION] funny you should ask because I had completely forgotten. I had to ask Mrs. Blood. She said yes. Don't you remember our honeymoon?


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 9, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



i'm trying to remember where we even went on our honeymoon.   lol


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 9, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...




My honeymoon was in Paris, in Moulin Rouge.

They were making a porn film in the room above ours.

It was 98 degrees, with 100% humidity.

Keeping the windows open was hell for about 3 nights.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey guys!! I'm baaaaaaaack, lol.

Meanwhile..CeeCee is an online pal I met while wandering the net and I told her to get her butt here. Stat met her elsewhere too...hence me sending her to him.

Welcome Cee Cee!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 9, 2014)

Welcome back Gracie, good to see you again.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 9, 2014)

Welcome Cee Cee also.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Hey guys!! I'm baaaaaaaack, lol.
> 
> Meanwhile..CeeCee is an online pal I met while wandering the net and I told her to get her butt here. Stat met her elsewhere too...hence me sending her to him.
> 
> Welcome Cee Cee!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Hey guys!! I'm baaaaaaaack, lol.
> 
> Meanwhile..CeeCee is an online pal I met while wandering the net and I told her to get her butt here. Stat met her elsewhere too...hence me sending her to him.
> 
> Welcome Cee Cee!




Welcome back!!

I got in about 2 hours ago, from a 10 hour train ride from hell, I feel whipped like Mondale and you know it was a rough day when all I wanna do is  eat some Chicken Kung Pao, look at some Debby does Dallas and hit the hay.


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Hey guys!! I'm baaaaaaaack, lol.
> 
> Meanwhile..CeeCee is an online pal I met while wandering the net and I told her to get her butt here. Stat met her elsewhere too...hence me sending her to him.
> 
> Welcome Cee Cee!



Thanks Gracie!  It will take me awhile to find my way around here but eventually I'll get the hang of this place!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey, [MENTION=49922]CeeCee[/MENTION], welcome to Cheers!

What you wanna drink??


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 9, 2014)

Let's start with this to get you all limbered up:


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Let's start with this to get you all limbered up:



I'll take one of these too but not for 3 or 4 more hours when work is over.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 9, 2014)

I love fruity drinks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 9, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Let's start with this to get you all limbered up:
> ...




Do it, and take no prisoners!!!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys!! I'm baaaaaaaack, lol.
> ...



It's a great place, CeeCee. Everyone that posts in here are good people and I consider friends.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I'll just drink it now and screw what they think at work. I'm posting here on their time but shhhh..........don't tell them!!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey CeeCee...just a few things you should know since you are new here:

50 posts you gotta make...then you can pm, post links (not to other boards), pics, etc.

Different sections (zones) of usmb have different rules. Might wanna read up on them so you don't get in trouble.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/annou...48-usmb-rules-and-guidelines.html#post6790048

There is a thanks button here...which is handy. You can thank any posts that you think deserver your thanks. Or not. Its up to you. There is also a rep system...but I turned mine off because too many put stock into it. It has its good uses though. You can tell who is "popular" by how high..or low...the rep is on that individual which shows on the right side of their name. Personally, I thought it was a detriment so I requested Staff to turn it off. I suggest you let yours ride until you see if you like it or not. 

The Flame Zone is like the back alley. If you like fisticuffs, then that is where you can go. If you don't like battles, avoid it.

There a lots of members who enjoy the various "club" threads..like Cheers, The Coffee Shop, etc. Most are in the Lounge area. One is in the Rubber Room. Again, for various reasons according to various rules for that region.

I know I am forgetting some stuff, but if you have any questions, and since you cannot pm yet...ask here. We will help you the best we can.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 9, 2014)

[MENTION=49922]CeeCee[/MENTION], if you need any help when Gracie is not online, then just ask me or others here in Cheers!!!!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh, and if you bring over the others we both know...send them here first. The intro section is fine, but in here they will be with you, stat and me during their first steps of being members of usmb. I do hope they come. This place is ALWAYS bookin' along. No waiting for responses, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> [MENTION=49922]CeeCee[/MENTION], if you need any help when Gracie is not online, then just ask me or others here in Cheers!!!!



I told her:

Go to Cheers. Find Stat, Grandma, Mertex, Wolfsister, Drifter...or anyone in Cheers and you will be taken care of until I can get there myself.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Let's start with this to get you all limbered up:




I wouldn't trust him Ceecee....I'm sure he wants to get you drunk....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Let's start with this to get you all limbered up:
> ...





Shhhhh.....


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Let's start with this to get you all limbered up:
> ...



If he saw her pic....he would indeed try that..AND fly all the way back to the USA to do it. Yup. Fact.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2014)

Meanwhile.....last week...i went to the new dentist that told me I needed dentures because my teeth had too many restorations and she didn't want to clean them if I was just going to have them pulled. I was shocked. That is the first time a dentist EVER told me that. She also said she could not clean my teeth the way cen-cal pays (medi-cal) but for ONLY 113 bucks, she could do a better job. Again, I am all WTF??? Is she getting money from patients by telling them they have to pay for better care because cen-cal doesn't pay her what she wants? AND, she told me I had two cavities on the left side..upper and bottom. 

So..i wanted a second opinion and went to my old dentist. He took full xrays, found 2 cavities that are TINY small right in the front two bottom teeth and was agog when he checked my teeth. He said: "You don't have cavities where she said. See the xray? Look here. And, your bones are good. You jaw bones and your teeth. They are lightly discolored due to age and smoking but WHY would this person tell you to get dentures? I don't get it" and I said yeah..I know. I didn't get it either.

So...to make a long story short....he will be filling my two tiny cavities in August, he will allow payments, and he gave me a major reduction on the cost. I will not return to the other dentist. She is a crook. And a liar.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile.....last week...i went to the new dentist that told me I needed dentures because my teeth had too many restorations and she didn't want to clean them if I was just going to have them pulled. I was shocked. That is the first time a dentist EVER told me that. She also said she could not clean my teeth the way cen-cal pays (medi-cal) but for ONLY 113 bucks, she could do a better job. Again, I am all WTF??? Is she getting money from patients by telling them they have to pay for better care because cen-cal doesn't pay her what she wants? AND, she told me I had two cavities on the left side..upper and bottom.
> 
> So..i wanted a second opinion and went to my old dentist. He took full xrays, found 2 cavities that are TINY small right in the front two bottom teeth and was agog when he checked my teeth. He said: "You don't have cavities where she said. See the xray? Look here. And, your bones are good. You jaw bones and your teeth. They are lightly discolored due to age and smoking but WHY would this person tell you to get dentures? I don't get it" and I said yeah..I know. I didn't get it either.
> 
> So...to make a long story short....he will be filling my two tiny cavities in August, he will allow payments, and he gave me a major reduction on the cost. I will not return to the other dentist. She is a crook. And a liar.



You need to report the other dentist to the board. That is malpractice and gives dentists a bad name that they don't deserve.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2014)

But which board? The dental board....or the cen-cal/Medi-cal people? And do I want to go that far? People have a choice...pay her or be suspicious. With me..she picked the wrong old lady to try to con, lol.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> But which board? The dental board....or the cen-cal/Medi-cal people? And do I want to go that far? People have a choice...pay her or be suspicious. With me..she picked the wrong old lady to try to con, lol.



Most definitely the Dental Board. Of course you could just drop a dime to one of those "investigative journalist" types who love to dig up dirt on shady professionals. They will do all the legwork and after they air their program she won't remain in business much longer.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2014)

Seems like too much work.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Pics?!?!?!?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Meanwhile.....last week...i went to the new dentist that told me I needed dentures because my teeth had too many restorations and she didn't want to clean them if I was just going to have them pulled. I was shocked. That is the first time a dentist EVER told me that. She also said she could not clean my teeth the way cen-cal pays (medi-cal) but for ONLY 113 bucks, she could do a better job. Again, I am all WTF??? Is she getting money from patients by telling them they have to pay for better care because cen-cal doesn't pay her what she wants? AND, she told me I had two cavities on the left side..upper and bottom.
> 
> So..i wanted a second opinion and went to my old dentist. He took full xrays, found 2 cavities that are TINY small right in the front two bottom teeth and was agog when he checked my teeth. He said: "You don't have cavities where she said. See the xray? Look here. And, your bones are good. You jaw bones and your teeth. They are lightly discolored due to age and smoking but WHY would this person tell you to get dentures? I don't get it" and I said yeah..I know. I didn't get it either.
> 
> So...to make a long story short....he will be filling my two tiny cavities in August, he will allow payments, and he gave me a major reduction on the cost. I will not return to the other dentist. She is a crook. And a liar.




I would report her to the state Dental Board in Sacramento.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> But which board? The dental board....or the cen-cal/Medi-cal people? And do I want to go that far? People have a choice...pay her or be suspicious. With me..she picked the wrong old lady to try to con, lol.




You can call them on the phone....the State Dental Board, yours is located in Sacramento, the capital of California, they'll tell you whether or not you have a legitimate complaint.  Just tell them what you told us she did.

2005 Evergreen St, Ste 1550
Sacramento
(916) 263-2140


----------



## Mertex (Jul 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Seems like too much work.




It may not be that much work, if you just call them on the phone.  You could save some poor souls from having all their teeth pulled for no reason.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 9, 2014)

She doesn't pull them. She refers them to another dentist that does that sort of work.
My concern is she tells patients that the state will not pay for a deeper cleaning (which means she doesn't get much for regular cleaning) and for ONLY 113 bucks, she can do a deeper cleaning but they have to pay for it. 
I dunno. I will think about it.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 10, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys!! I'm baaaaaaaack, lol.
> ...



Welcome CeeCee. 

The red bar at top, second label that read "User CP" (User Control Panel) is your best navigation tool around here.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2014)

Hope everyone has a good one....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2014)

To start the day on a happy note.....


Cost of Services
A married couple is travelling by car to visit family. After almost eleven hours on the road, they were too tired to continue and decided to take a room. But, they only planned to sleep for four hours and then get back on the road.

When they checked out four hours later, the desk clerk handed them a bill for $350.00. The man explodes and demands to know why the charge is so high. He told the clerk although its a nice hotel but the rooms certainly arent worth $350.00 for four hours. Then the clerk tells him that $350.00 is the standard rate. He insisted on speaking to the Manager.

The Manager appears, listens to him, and then explains that the hotel has an Olympic-sized pool and a huge conference center that were available for us to use. But we didnt use them, the husband said. Well, they are here, and you could have, explained the Manager. The Manager went on to explain that the couple could also have enjoyed one of the shows for which the hotel is famous. We have the best entertainers from New York, Hollywood, and Las Vegas perform here, the Manager says. But we didnt go to any of those shows, the husband said. Well, we have them, and you could have, the Manager replied.

No matter what amenity the Manager mentioned, the husband replied, But we didnt use it! The Manager is unmoved, and eventually the husband gave up and agreed to pay. As he didnt have the check book, he asked his wife to write the check. She did and gave it to the Manager. The Manager is surprised when he looks at the check. But maam, this is made out for only $50.00. Thats correct. I charged you $300.00 for sleeping with me, she replied. But I didnt exclaims the Manager. Well, too bad, I was here, and you could have.


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 10, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Oh, and if you bring over the others we both know...send them here first. The intro section is fine, but in here they will be with you, stat and me during their first steps of being members of usmb. I do hope they come. This place is ALWAYS bookin' along. No waiting for responses, lol.




I gave the link to 2 people but they haven't said anything, so we will see.


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys!! I'm baaaaaaaack, lol.
> ...



Ha ha, my late husband used to watch that.


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



LOL, that pic is about 8 yrs old if it the one I'm thinking about!  Don't get the poor man excited for nothing...I'm old now with glasses and hair!


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile.....last week...i went to the new dentist that told me I needed dentures because my teeth had too many restorations and she didn't want to clean them if I was just going to have them pulled. I was shocked. That is the first time a dentist EVER told me that. She also said she could not clean my teeth the way cen-cal pays (medi-cal) but for ONLY 113 bucks, she could do a better job. Again, I am all WTF??? Is she getting money from patients by telling them they have to pay for better care because cen-cal doesn't pay her what she wants? AND, she told me I had two cavities on the left side..upper and bottom.
> ...



I agree!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 10, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





"old"??? "OLD"?!?!?!?!

Baby, yer only as old as you feel!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> To start the day on a happy note.....
> 
> 
> Cost of Services
> ...


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 10, 2014)

Hmmmm, right now I feel my age which is a lot older than you!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 10, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Hmmmm, right now I feel my age which is a lot older than you!




I dunno. You haven't heard my middle name yet...


go ahead, ask.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2014)

CeeCee...the ages here are around 30 to 75?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm, right now I feel my age which is a lot older than you!
> ...



I'll bet that CeeCee's middle name starts with a 'C'!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 10, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...




If it's a High-C, then that interests me....


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2014)

[MENTION=49922]CeeCee[/MENTION]

See the @ sign in front of your name? That is what you use to "call" someone to a particular post in a particular thread. But, some folks don't like it when they are called, so use it sparingly. I did it so you would know how to holler for me if you get lost in usmb, lol. Or if you have a question. Just do the [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] and I will be notified. You will see you were notified in your notification area where pms are.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2014)

Also..at the top of the page in the red bar, you will see Home, UserCP, Active Topics, Community, New Posts, etc....if you click Active Topics or New Posts, all the stuff recently added will be shown to you and you can pick and choose which thread interests you. The more you wander here, the more folks you will meet. You will get this all down soon enough..you be smart lady, lol.


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 10, 2014)

Okay, I am slowly getting it....a headache, lol!

All the quotes within quotes...don't give up on me yet, it's just that I'm busy packing and my mind isn't totally where it should be.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2014)

No hurry, hon. Took me forever when I first came here. I wasn't used to such a big board...and so many forums and so many people here all at once! Wow. It kinda intimidated me. But not for long.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2014)

LadySunshine is here, CeeCee! (HFL) from elsewhere. She did an intro thread. I sent her here too, to Cheers.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2014)

I have another funny:

*A man and a pretty woman who had never met before found themselves sharing a sleeping compartment on a train.
The man on the top bunk and the lady on the bottom bunk.
During the night, man woke and asked "Sorry to bother you, but would you reach into the closet to get me the 2nd blanket, I'm freezing!"
"I have a better idea" she replied, "Why don't we pretend we are married?"
"Wow what a great idea!" he said.
"Good" she said, "Get your own blanket yourself, you lazy bastard!"*


----------



## Gracie (Jul 10, 2014)

Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey Gracie......hope your friends like it here and stay.....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Hey Gracie......hope your friends like it here and stay.....



Me too!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

Night, Mertex!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 11, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Okay, I am slowly getting it....a headache, lol!
> 
> All the quotes within quotes...don't give up on me yet, it's just that I'm busy packing and my mind isn't totally where it should be.




Take yer time, soon we will have you converted to USMBish!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

They both have already been to Foxfyre's coffee shop and drank up all the latte's. 

I have been semi hovering over them just to make sure they got comfy. I want them to stay, lol.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> They both have already been to Foxfyre's coffee shop and drank up all the latte's.
> 
> I have been semi hovering over them just to make sure they got comfy. I want them to stay, lol.




I will envelope them with my big, protective arms.




And if that doesn't work, there's always the super-glue I've got in my pocket!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 11, 2014)

Welcome to the 21st century:


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2014)

*Nothing like realizing it is Friday to cheer one up.......
*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *Nothing like realizing it is Friday to cheer one up.......
> *




Morsche*, morsche, Frau Mertex!!


_*Rheinländisch for: Morgen, as in Guten Morgen!!!_


----------



## cereal_killer (Jul 11, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Hi Stats, Gracie sent me here...just looking around and figuring things out for now!



Welcome CeeCee!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 12, 2014)

As I prepare to sign off for the day....wanted to let you all know that tomorrow I'll be gone most of the day.  My husband and I are going on a bike (Harley) ride tomorrow with our Motorcycle club and I'll probably be gone all day.  Have a Great Sunday....I know I will.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 13, 2014)

Have a good one, Mertex!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 13, 2014)

BTW, this one was too good to pass up, and is just the right kind of weird for Cheers! :


----------



## Mertex (Jul 13, 2014)

Here we are, early in the morning lining up for our ride.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Here we are, early in the morning lining up for our ride.....




I couldn't see the pic.  Hmmmm....



Well, I'm exhausted from enjoying a good germanic win in Soccer tonight.... all that partying makes a dude tired............... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......................


----------



## Mertex (Jul 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Here we are, early in the morning lining up for our ride.....
> ...



I don't know what to tell you, I see it in both my post and yours.....
(and now in this one, too)!
Maybe someone else can say whether they see it or not.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi.






Random crapola.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 14, 2014)

Good morning.

Post World Cup coffee. I need it, very badly.







Just for the record, partying is hard work and no, officer, I have no idea whose panties those are. Yeah, the pink once with the little hearts. If I find the owner, I'll make sure to give it back to her, mkay?

Coffee. Strong. Black. Much.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 14, 2014)

I took the liberty and screenshotted the reporting of last night's World Cup win:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/curre...and-wins-the-world-cup-title-screenshots.html


----------



## Mertex (Jul 14, 2014)

Something humorous....

A grandma was cleaning her attic with her cat by her side for company. Amongst the boxes and old papers she found a little lamp. She picked it up and wiped it off with her apron, when "POOF" out popped Genie. "I will grant you three wishes" proclaimed the Genie.

The grandma thought for a moment and said "I wish I was the most beautiful 20 year old woman in the world, I wish I had more money than I knew what to do with, and I wish you would turn my cat into the most handsome prince around."

The Genie nodded and after a huge cloud of dust cleared, the Genie was gone and so was the lamp.

The grandma looked at herself and she was certainly beautiful. She was surrounded with scads of money in Large Bills. She flung an armful in the air and watched it flutter down around her. She giggled with delight at the mountains of cash.

Then she turned to look where her adoring cat once stood. There in the feline's place stood a tall, dark, handsome man with chiseled features, a washboard stomach, broad shoulders, and a soccer-players-tush. She walked over to him, he put his arms around her, brushed his hand upon her cheek, looked deep into her eyes and whispered softly, "Now, aren't you sorry that you had me neutered?"


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Post World Cup coffee. I need it, very badly.
> 
> ...



What? -- Is there something unusual about that cup?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 14, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning.
> ...



No. But there was lots unusual in the night before that cup of coffee!!!


----------



## Grandma (Jul 16, 2014)

I think I'll have one of those coffees. Tea just isn't strong enough.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 16, 2014)

Looks like it is going to be a good day.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 16, 2014)

Just wanted to pop in and say:







I'll be back later on tonight.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 16, 2014)

I want something sweet


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 16, 2014)

Well, back is much better and off the pain pills and muscle relaxers and I can now drink alcohol, LOL.

But I have to work tomorrow-so after work I'll be looking for a fruity drink or a glass of red wine. 

Good night!!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm back.....well, for a little while....it will be my bedtime before long....

Today was a lot easier...I wasn't as exhausted, but I have a ton of work to do at home, and I'm hoping that we'll get some rain so I don't have to spend time watering....arghhh.....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 17, 2014)

Well....spent most of my time repping and visiting other threads....looks like nobody was here anyway....

See ya tomorrow.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 19, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning.
> ...



What is the deal with guy's and big cups?


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## blackhawk (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## blackhawk (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 19, 2014)

blackhawk said:


>




Now that's what I call a smart Bar owner.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 20, 2014)

Good morning, Cheers mates.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 20, 2014)

After the beer pics time for coffee.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 20, 2014)

Drinks are on me this Sunday......so drink up, everyone....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 21, 2014)

A palindrome!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 21, 2014)

Again? That happens a lot with you? Should I mess it up?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 21, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Again? That happens a lot with you? Should I mess it up?






Yes, please do!!!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 21, 2014)

Taken care of.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 21, 2014)

Ahhhh, that felt good.

Thanks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 21, 2014)

That must be celebrated:


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> A palindrome!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 30802


Boob? Kook?
      or
A man, a plan, a canal, Panama


----------



## Mertex (Jul 23, 2014)

Good morning.....everyone.  Here's something to start the day with.....


*Four friends spent weeks planning a perfect desert camping and riding trip. Two days before the group is to leave Rob's wife puts her foot down and tells him he isn't going. Rob's friends are very upset that he can't go, but what can they do.

Two days later the three get to the camping site only to find Rob sitting there with a tent set up, firewood gathered, and supper cooking on the fire. "Dang man, how long you been here and how did you talk your wife into letting you go?"

"Well, I've been here since yesterday. Yesterday evening I was sitting in my chair when my wife came up behind me, put her hands over my eyes and said 'guess who'?" I pulled her hands off and she was wearing a brand new see through nightie. She took my hand and took me to our bedroom. The room had two dozen candles and rose pedals all over. On the bed, she had handcuffs and ropes! She told me to tie and cuff her to the bed so I did. Then she said, 'Now, you can do whatever you want.' So here I am."*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 23, 2014)

Going to be hot here today


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2014)

Then go swimming!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Good morning.....everyone.  Here's something to start the day with.....
> 
> 
> *Four friends spent weeks planning a perfect desert camping and riding trip. Two days before the group is to leave Rob's wife puts her foot down and tells him he isn't going. Rob's friends are very upset that he can't go, but what can they do.
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2014)

Sup, good people?!?!?!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 23, 2014)

I went to play Bunco tonight.  Me and another gal had the most number of Buncos, so we had to roll off the dice to see who would get the higher number.  I knew I would lose.....I always role a puny small number, and sure enough...she rolled a 12 and I rolled an 11....oh, well, there's always next month.

Next month, I'm hosting it....so I need to start planning what I'm going to serve....it was fun, though.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 24, 2014)

Tonight!  12 AM EST, going into Friday, I am sleeping through a little my night and will be here to paaaaaahty!!!  Y'all are invited.

Dress code: nothing!

 [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION] [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION] [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION] [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION] [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]

Pass the word!


Double drinks tonight!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 24, 2014)

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 24, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.

Huge Founder's Day parade in SLC about four blocks from our home.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh, well.... came late to party... no party... ok...




"there's always tomorrow...."


----------



## Mertex (Jul 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Oh, well.... came late to party... no party... ok...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, who shows up to a party at 10 pm?  Really?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 25, 2014)

Today's Cheers! funny:


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Oh, well.... came late to party... no party... ok...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the positive side at least there is nothing for the maid to clean up!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 25, 2014)

I was going to but was super tired. Maybe next time. Happy Friday!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 25, 2014)

Everybody have a good day


----------



## Mertex (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello, everyone....let's get the party started....


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## jackalope (Jul 27, 2014)

Cheers!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2014)

drifter said:


>




Hey, that's not a girl.......gotcha....that's what boys do....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2014)

jackalope said:


> Cheers!




Hey Jack....good to see you here.....We're having a party....glad you could make it..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 28, 2014)

a good, good morning, folks


----------



## Mertex (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, it's really afternoon, now.....







I'm going to go watch Ninja Warriors.....really neat program.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 29, 2014)

Today's Cheers! funny:


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 29, 2014)

hey, guys I hope your day is good, particularly Stat with your daughter


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 29, 2014)

I think I ate something that didn't agree with me and I'm in a super pissy mood. My employer is pissing me off and my gut hurts. Blah.........................

Hope the rest of you are having a better day. No drinks today but some pepto might be nice.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 29, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think I ate something that didn't agree with me and I'm in a super pissy mood. My employer is pissing me off and my gut hurts. Blah.........................
> 
> Hope the rest of you are having a better day. No drinks today but some pepto might be nice.





Oy!!!


Wishing you a "gute Besserung", Wolfsister77.

I have ten minutes of free time, my daughter is writing in her diary!!!


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 29, 2014)

ok, this is funny as hell

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-w-mWhIWEM#ws]That's A Moron - Parody of Dean Martin "That's Amore" by Al Mahan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 31, 2014)

Hello, sweet people, I thought I would stop by and clean out the cobwebs...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 31, 2014)

Good evening, hope all is well with all.


----------



## Darlene (Jul 31, 2014)

Good evening.....I'm just listening to Tool at the moment.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 31, 2014)

Good evening. I have to get up early for a meeting tomorrow. So why am I up now? Because sleep and me  do not mix. 

Cheers!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 1, 2014)

Today's Cheers! funny...


----------



## Mertex (Aug 1, 2014)

Good afternoon folks.....getting ready for lunch....hope everyone's doing great...


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2014)

Good morning everyone.....hope this Saturday goes well for you....I'm off to go drink my morning cup of Joe........but before I go, wanted to share a funny with you.....


A soldier was stationed abroad and received a "Dear John" letter from his girlfriend back home. It read: "Dear Dave, I can no longer continue our relationship. The distance between us is just too great. I must admit that I have cheated twice, since you've been gone, and it's not fair to either of us. I'm sorry. Please return the picture of me that I sent you. Love, Kim."
The soldier, with hurt feelings, asked his fellow soldiers for any snapshots they could spare of their girlfriends, sisters, ex-girlfriends, aunts, cousins, etc. In addition to the picture of Kim, Dave included all the other pictures of pretty girls he had collected from his buddies. There were 43 photos in the envelope along with a note that read: "Dear Kim, I'm so sorry but I can't remember who you are. Please take your picture from the pile, and send the rest back to me. Take care, Dave."


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 5, 2014)

At Statistikhengsto is back and healthy, too!


Today's Cheers! funny:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2014)

Today's Cheers! funny:


----------



## Mertex (Aug 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today's Cheers! funny:





I hate armadillos.....this is the only way I like to see them....







Some little sucker has been visiting my flower beds every night and upturning some of my plants.  I wish I had the energy to stay up and catch the little sucker and smash his face in.....Phew - just saying it makes me feel better....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Today's Cheers! funny:
> ...





Oh.


Oops...


----------



## Mertex (Aug 8, 2014)

I'd love to stay and chat....but it's way past my bedtime....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2014)

See you soon, M!!!


----------



## PoliticalTorch (Aug 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'd love to stay and chat....but it's way past my bedtime....


Awwww, how cute!!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 8, 2014)

*In honor of Cat's day..........
*


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Today's Cheers! funny:
> ...



we have groundhogs, they are my nemesis. I must catch at least 8-10 of them a year


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Baked, broiled or fried??


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



relocated.  as much as I have them, I am not into killing living things.  so they get hauled of a few miles away.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 8, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...




Oh, so much for asking about how they taste.#


----------



## Mertex (Aug 8, 2014)

Some people eat armadillos.....ugh, I can't imagine eating one of those.  I use to chase them away and we killed a couple of them, now I'm too lazy to stay up and wait for them to show up, they come at night, after we've gone to bed.

I bought a trap, but the little boogers are too smart....they are not easy to catch.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 12, 2014)

Thought I'd come in here, turn the AC and the juke box on in case we have some visitors.....


----------



## runnergirl (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey all, looks like I found Cheers. What's on tap?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Aug 12, 2014)

Let your limit be your imagination.  What do you want?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 12, 2014)

runnergirl said:


> Hey all, looks like I found Cheers. What's on tap?



Hey runnergirl....glad you found this place.....the bar owner sleeps during the day...so he'll probably be in here later.  The two bimbos he hired as waitresses can't ever find the place so they don't show up too often (Trixie and Dixie).....but they are voluptuous, I hear....

It's mostly self serve....there's a bucket by the door, feel free to drop a donation...

It looks like this.....


----------



## Mertex (Aug 12, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Let your limit be your imagination.  What do you want?



I sure could use a Margarita.....I went grocery shopping today and I'm pooped......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

Eh bien, voila!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Eh bien, voila!




I guess I should have been more specific.  I like my Margarita's on the rocks with salt on the rim of glass.....not slurpees, please!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Eh bien, voila!




Oh, and I forgot to say, "Glad you made an appearance at the bar, Stat"......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

"Ladies and Gentlemen, Elvis has entered the building!"


----------



## Mertex (Aug 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> "Ladies and Gentlemen, Elvis has entered the building!"




Keep the place open....when I get back from dentist I'm going to need a Margarita double!   Oy!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > "Ladies and Gentlemen, Elvis has entered the building!"
> ...




Zu Befehl, Madam!


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 13, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



this is what damages most of my stuff.  well the deer too


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 13, 2014)

Is that a gopher? That would suck.

We mostly get squirrels, rabbits, and chipmunks around here that damage the gardens.

An occasional raccoon but that's rare.

Rabbit fencing helps as well as having two dogs that will chase anything that moves in the yard.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 13, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




He's cute.....armadillos are ugly....


----------



## Mertex (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm back from the dentist....and I'm feeling a tad sore.  Had to have soup for lunch....just soft foods for 2 weeks....argh........

This was phase 2 of my implants....I'm done with that awful procedure....now I just have to go to my regular dentist and fork over $5k so he can crown them.....argh...............


I want that Margarita, but not sure I should mix it with my pain killer......argh........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'm back from the dentist....and I'm feeling a tad sore.  Had to have soup for lunch....just soft foods for 2 weeks....argh........
> 
> This was phase 2 of my implants....I'm done with that awful procedure....now I just have to go to my regular dentist and fork over $5k so he can crown them.....argh...............
> 
> ...




Go for it, [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION], be adventurous


----------



## Mertex (Aug 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back from the dentist....and I'm feeling a tad sore.  Had to have soup for lunch....just soft foods for 2 weeks....argh........
> ...




  I don't want to venture into lalaland....just yet.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 13, 2014)

Feel better Mertex.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 13, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Feel better Mertex.




I'm still sore....but no big pain so far, so I'm good.  Decided to stay home tonight....

Thanks.


----------



## Jackson (Aug 15, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Don't tell this guy to put his cig out. I'll be standing behind him with my own cig..just in case ya do!



Oh, love that smoke!  I quit a year ago and I still would love to have one but can't.  Let me sit next to you, and I'll have a Long Island Iced Tea!


----------



## Jackson (Aug 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I went to the oral surgeon last week.  Didn't take pain pills, but could have used a drink!


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 15, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Is that a gopher? That would suck.
> 
> We mostly get squirrels, rabbits, and chipmunks around here that damage the gardens.
> 
> ...



a groundhog.   one can wipe out your garden in an afternoon


----------



## Mertex (Aug 15, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a gopher? That would suck.
> ...




So can an armadillo.  They come at night, too, while you are sleeping and having sweet dreams they are out there wreaking havoc on your new plants!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 16, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a gopher? That would suck.
> ...



I am thankful I don't have that problem. That sucks though, because fencing probably wouldn't do a darn thing.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



None of those here either. I remember as a child growing up in TX, seeing them all the time.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 19, 2014)

Ladies and Germs, 

in honor of landing on the newfound planet of Zenforo-USMB, let us toast all day long to the new forum format and all the goodies to come:


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ladies and Germs,
> 
> in honor of landing on the newfound planet of Zenforo-USMB, let us toast all day long to the new forum format and all the goodies to come:



A toast!  Lol!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 19, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> A toast!  Lol!




Kinda dry, but it will do.

Toast!!!


LOL


----------



## pacer (Aug 19, 2014)

Good afternoon, everyone.  It's been a while.  Lots of changes to this board.


----------



## pacer (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Aug 19, 2014)

How is everyone.  Haven't been on for awhile.  Missed you all.  Not liking this board.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 19, 2014)

Good to see you back, Pacer, now what are you having?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Good to see you back, Pacer, now what are you having?



I'm trying to post a joke....when I preview it looks good, when I post, I get all these boxes around it and the unpreviewed version shows "table" .....don't know what's happening.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 19, 2014)

I saw this joke today.  I thought it was funny, maybe you will too.


What the hell is going on?  Why am I getting all this crap?







A grade school teacher in Kentucky asked her students to use the word "fascinate" in a sentence. Molly put up her hand and said, "My family went to my granddad's farm, and we all saw his pet sheep It was fascinating." The teacher said, "That was good, but I wanted you to use the word "fascinate, not fascinating".

Sally raised her hand. She said, "My family went to see Rock City and I was fascinated." The teacher said, "Well, that was good Sally, but I wanted you to use the word "fascinate, not fascinated."

Little Johnny raised his hand. The teacher hesitated because she had been burned by Little Johnny before. She finally decided there was no way he could damage the word "fascinate", so she called on him.

Johnny said, "My Aunt Gina has a sweater with ten buttons, but her boobs are so big she can only fasten eight."

[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## pacer (Aug 20, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Good to see you back, Pacer, now what are you having?


Thank you, Derideo.  I'll have a coffee on the rocks.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I saw this joke today.  I thought it was funny, maybe you will too.
> 
> 
> What the hell is going on?  Why am I getting all this crap?
> ...



In your reply box on the top tab, there is a little square with smaller squares inside of it.  It is for table formatting a post.  You must have accidentally clicked on it.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this joke today.  I thought it was funny, maybe you will too.
> ...



Well for crap!  I don't remember clicking on it.  I wonder why it didn't show up when I previewed my post?

Crazy.....


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



 I can't even think of a purpose for which I would ever use a table.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Well, I love data tables!!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



You are a probably a "math person" too.  Lol!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Why yes, I am a "numbers kind of guy"...


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 21, 2014)

I knew that!  I could tell.    I love calculators!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well hell's bells, he is Math......


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Lol!  The user name, avatar and the love of tables gives him away as a person who likes numbers.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Likes??

Likes?!?!?!


LOVES!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...








You must be so turned on now!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





Well, if the hole is deep enough... it could be an effective water reservoir...


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, if the hole is deep enough... it could be an effective water reservoir...


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 21, 2014)

blackhawk said:


>



I had a couple of glasses of wine tonight, but I don't really like beer.    How about a cosmo?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Oh dang, I forgot I still had some wine....I was going to drink a glass and then I came here......


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Oh dang, I forgot I still had some wine....I was going to drink a glass and then I came here......



Cheers!!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dang, I forgot I still had some wine....I was going to drink a glass and then I came here......
> ...




Yes, Cheers...........................


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 22, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if the hole is deep enough... it could be an effective water reservoir...





There you go!!!  Radians Pi for President!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 22, 2014)

In Cheers!, we get em all drunk and then we tell really raunchy jokes whilst eating @boedicca 's Poutine!!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> In Cheers!, we get em all drunk and then we tell really raunchy jokes whilst eating @boedicca 's Poutine!!



That sounds naughty!  Lol!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 22, 2014)

So you think my jokes are raunchy?


----------



## boedicca (Aug 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> In Cheers!, we get em all drunk and then we tell really raunchy jokes whilst eating @boedicca 's Poutine!!



You are sorely misguided, bub.  I wouldn't touch Poutine with a ten foot pole!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 22, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > In Cheers!, we get em all drunk and then we tell really raunchy jokes whilst eating @boedicca 's Poutine!!
> ...




Pics, or it never happened!!!


----------



## boedicca (Aug 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Ahem.  I cannot post a pic of something that will never happen, so no pic is proof.

Now that's logic.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 22, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




Yes, that makes me logic unbeatable!!


Now ladies, don't forget, tonight is wet T-Shirt contest here at Cheers!


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Now ladies, don't forget, tonight is *wet T-Shirt contest* here at Cheers!



Oh, I'm so sorry, I forgot all about it, hope my entry isn't too late.  And, I promise, the T-shirt is totally wet.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 23, 2014)

Meh....


----------



## Mertex (Aug 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Meh....




Well, be that way................


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 24, 2014)

lol...


----------



## boedicca (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh bartender!

Please send Dad2three an arsenic valium cocktail (put it on my tab).


----------



## pacer (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi, everyone.  Luv ya...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 25, 2014)

Whassup??


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Whassup??




Nothing's up......  It's






I'm going to bed and get some beauty sleep.....I feel my beauty slipping away..............


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 26, 2014)

I think it's time for @Dot Com to start hanging out at Cheers!


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2014)

BARTender, bong please...


----------



## Mertex (Aug 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I think it's time for @Dot Com to start hanging out at Cheers!




Well, you're going to have to make it more interesting.  Bring in some Chippendale guys or topless dancers.....something!  And I don't mean these guys.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 26, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> BARTender, bong please...




I've never mixed a bong before.

Whutt goez in eet?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 26, 2014)

Glad you are here, The Dotster!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's time for @Dot Com to start hanging out at Cheers!
> ...




Been real busy lately, and this time difference is sometimes hard for me. Now, some things in life are good when they are hard, others, less so...


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2014)

That's either a high school memory or a European outlook..


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 26, 2014)

lol...


----------



## Mertex (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello everyone......some have been saying that the Forum has lost something when we did away with rep, because it took away the chance we had to say something to the person we were repping.  Well, it doesn't have to be that way.  We have Cheers, the Coffee Shop and the Non-Clickety-Clac threads that afford for people to talk to each other, not to mention the Cat Lover's Thread, Why Not a Dog Lover's Thread among many other threads that provide a nice environment to discuss some of the things we have in common.

Today some of us are very Happy that the "Dislike RedX" has been done away with.  I'm very happy about that, because if anyone dislikes any of my posts, they can tell me why instead of just taking the easy way out.  If you disagree, well, this is a good place to do so, please let us know your feelings while sharing a Beer, a Margarita, a glass of wine or whatever you like, I think this place is well-stocked.

I did a quick scan of the thread and am inviting those people who posted at least more than once here.  If you don't want to come, you don't have to, just being nice and trying to include everyone.  

I think this calls for a celebration......we're having a party.....hope you will come.












@Statistikhengst 
@Derideo_Te 
@Samson
@Bloodrock44
@Esmeralda
@Gracie
@Derideo_Te
@JakeStarkey
@blackhawk
@Wolfsister77
@Sarah G
@AVG-JOE
@Dot Com
@kiwiman127
@WelfareQueen
@drifter
@pacer
@bodecea

Derideo_Te will be along with the drinks shortly.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 3, 2014)

Drinks are on me, folks!


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 3, 2014)

Agreed Mertex !

I come to this board to relax and socialize.

Thanks for the drinks Derideo_Te


----------



## Mertex (Sep 3, 2014)

drifter said:


> Agreed Mertex !
> 
> I come to this board to relax and socialize.
> 
> Thanks for the drinks Derideo_Te



Yep, thanks Deri.....and thanks Drifter for coming over.  I'll be coming over here more often because I really appreciate talking to you all.....even if it's just a hello or goodnight, but when I have more time I'll be sharing more.

Right now I'm being kept busy in the Mafia game.....damn, it takes a lot of my time when I'm here.

I'm also really busy getting ready for my trip to California.  I'm really looking forward to it.  I'll be sure and post some pics when I get back.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh, and I'll take a Margarita, Deri........on the rocks with salt on the rim.....pronto!


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed Mertex !
> ...



I love visiting California. I go there a few times a year. Northern California.

What part are you visiting?

Have fun


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 3, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Right.  Where are you going? What are you planning?  Sounds great so far!  Just having the change and the chance to travel and visit Cali.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's time for @Dot Com to start hanging out at Cheers!
> ...


I like Alvin and the Chipmunks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 4, 2014)

Well, cool, glad people were enjoying Cheers!!  I was sleeping like a baby when it happened.... zzzzzz....


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Sep 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Hello everyone......some have been saying that the Forum has lost something when we did away with rep, because it took away the chance we had to say something to the person we were repping.  Well, it doesn't have to be that way.  We have Cheers, the Coffee Shop and the Non-Clickety-Clac threads that afford for people to talk to each other, not to mention the Cat Lover's Thread, Why Not a Dog Lover's Thread among many other threads that provide a nice environment to discuss some of the things we have in common.
> 
> Today some of us are very Happy that the "Dislike RedX" has been done away with.  I'm very happy about that, because if anyone dislikes any of my posts, they can tell me why instead of just taking the easy way out.  If you disagree, well, this is a good place to do so, please let us know your feelings while sharing a Beer, a Margarita, a glass of wine or whatever you like, I think this place is well-stocked.
> 
> ...



I'll drink to that. Triple shot of Jack please. Oh, wait...it's only 6:40 AM. Please wait until after 7. Wouldn't want anyone to think I'm a lush.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 4, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone......some have been saying that the Forum has lost something when we did away with rep, because it took away the chance we had to say something to the person we were repping.  Well, it doesn't have to be that way.  We have Cheers, the Coffee Shop and the Non-Clickety-Clac threads that afford for people to talk to each other, not to mention the Cat Lover's Thread, Why Not a Dog Lover's Thread among many other threads that provide a nice environment to discuss some of the things we have in common.
> ...




What's a former RepScort to do?!?!?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2014)

I guess the Tavern closed down.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 4, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> I guess the Tavern closed down.




You can get a drink here, Mud, and are always welcome. I'm restricting my lounge activities pretty much to Cheers! these days!!

@mudwhistle


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2014)

k


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 4, 2014)

You are a man of many words, mud.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 4, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




LA.  I have a son in LA and one in Santa Monica.  It should be fun.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 4, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




I do too, but if they are going to parade Trixxie and Prixxie with their big boobs, we need someone like this for us:











Oooh mama!


----------



## Mertex (Sep 4, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> I guess the Tavern closed down.




Yeah, I think TK tried to open a new one and got shot down....haven't seen anything like it pop up since.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 4, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> I'll drink to that. Triple shot of Jack please. Oh, wait...it's only 6:40 AM. Please wait until after 7. Wouldn't want anyone to think I'm a lush.



Yeah right, we don't want you reeling into work or anything like that...........


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Those guys are fags.

Check this out:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 4, 2014)

Those guys are pieces of wood?!?!?!?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Oh, and I'll take a Margarita, Deri........on the rocks with salt on the rim.....pronto!








Hmmm, think I will have one of those for myself too...just past 5 pm here.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 4, 2014)

Some days you just drag your butt out of bed and deal with the day as it comes. Not sure why today was that way but tomorrow is Friday so that is a good thing! 

Oh, and I did the math...only 420 weeks to retirement!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 4, 2014)

Glad you guys are here!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 4, 2014)

He's growing on me


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Sep 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll drink to that. Triple shot of Jack please. Oh, wait...it's only 6:40 AM. Please wait until after 7. Wouldn't want anyone to think I'm a lush.
> ...



What is this thing called "work"? Please explain.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 4, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...




Well, reeling over to the couch for a nap is work, isn't it?


----------



## Mertex (Sep 4, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Yeah, well Trixxie and Prixxie were sluts......how do you like that?


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Sep 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



That's as close to work I'll get!


----------



## Mertex (Sep 4, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Some days you just drag your butt out of bed and deal with the day as it comes. Not sure why today was that way but tomorrow is Friday so that is a good thing!
> 
> Oh, and I did the math...only 420 weeks to retirement!




Ooooh, good for you Deri......looking forward to celebrating with you.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 4, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...



What happened to the kitchen duty?  The dusting and the vacuuming?  Did you hire you a maid?


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Sep 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I still do all that. Can I have her?


----------



## Mertex (Sep 4, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...




Sure, but then nothing will get done.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




They still are, and I love it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I think you must hate women..........


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 5, 2014)

@westwall


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Why am I not surprised..........


----------



## Mertex (Sep 6, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Sep 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Yeah, I hate myself, that makes sense..........


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I was kidding.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 6, 2014)

Well, frack, frack and double frack: my cell phone was stolen at the Fitness center. I had to get the SIM card cancelled, change a boatload of passwords and file a police report.

On the good side, my cell is not ringing tonight....


----------



## Mertex (Sep 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I am too.....I was trying to get a reaction out of Stat.....with his buxomy hires.....

And, that guy you posted.....he's might fine....


----------



## Mertex (Sep 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, frack, frack and double frack: my cell phone was stolen at the Fitness center. I had to get the SIM card cancelled, change a boatload of passwords and file a police report.
> 
> On the good side, my cell is not ringing tonight....




Damn, did they get into your locker?  That sucks.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



He's a member of the "True Blood" cast.





Joe Mangangiello


----------



## boedicca (Sep 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Check this out:




Joe is So Hawt.

Drool.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



He's got those washboard abs.....hmmmmm....not bad at all.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 6, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Check this out:
> ...


I remember him when he was in the original Spiderman. He played the bully Peter Parker gets in a fight with.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Hey, was that James Franco at 2:24?  He's so cute......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 6, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Joe is So Hawt.
> 
> Drool.




Looks like something went wrong with the quoting. Hey, where didja get that pic of me?!?!?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>




And this confirms the theory that all men are dogs.


----------



## skye (Sep 6, 2014)

Drinking a cup of strong coffee.

with a dash of soy milk.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, frack, frack and double frack: my cell phone was stolen at the Fitness center. I had to get the SIM card cancelled, change a boatload of passwords and file a police report.
> ...




No, I was finishing my workout and expecting a call from Anja, so I got my phone out of the mini-locker and sent her a text, put the phone on top of the curl machine, did my supersets, turned away for about 30 seconds and boom, it was gone. Frack. My own fault, though. Frack!


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


If I lived somewhere like that I'd move.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I just heard on the news that San Antonio is #2 in the nation for most thefts....

I'm glad I don't live in San Antonio......but it's close by.....argh..........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 6, 2014)

Shit happens.


----------



## skye (Sep 6, 2014)

yep.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 6, 2014)

Indubitably.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Shit happens.




I know, but your phone....hope you had all you numbers written/saved somewhere else.


----------



## skye (Sep 6, 2014)

Indeedy    (to post 3008)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Shit happens.
> ...




Google Cloud.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 6, 2014)

Well, folks, bedtime for the Statistikhengsts of the world. A domani, Amici!


----------



## Mertex (Sep 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, folks, bedtime for the Statistikhengsts of the world. A domani, Amici!



Nite nite....sleep tight.....don't let the bed bugs bite...........


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 6, 2014)

I totally meant to do that.......


----------



## Mertex (Sep 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> I totally meant to do that.......


Awwww, he's so cute.....I want him/her.


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 7, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


>




LOL!!!


----------



## Mertex (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm in sunny California today.  Getting ready to go to lunch.  We had quite an experience yesterday as we drove through Phoenix.  There was flooding, we just happened to be a little ahead of it.  We checked into our motel, went out to eat dinner and then watched a little TV before going to bed.  It started raining.

The next morning (Monday), it was still raining, and we found out that parts of I-10 were blocked off due to flooding.  The motel staff advised us that we were above the blocked area so we thought we were fine, until we started to leave.  Traffic was a nightmare, and I-10, where we needed to get on was blocked.  Trying to go a few blocks to where we could get on took us about 1 hr....or so it seemed.  Once we got on 10 everything went fine and we were able to make up for the lost time.  We were only about 45 minutes later arriving in California.

I'll probably not be around much.....will check in every time I have a chance......


----------



## Mertex (Sep 15, 2014)

I just saw this joke....hope someone else thinks it's funny.

A 75-year-old man walked into a crowded waiting room at a doctor's office and approached the desk.

The young receptionist asked, 'Yes sir, what are you seeing the Doctor for today?'
'There's something wrong with my penis', he replied.
The receptionist became irritated and said, 'You shouldn't come into a crowded waiting room and say things like that.'
'Why not, you asked me what was wrong and I told you,' replied the man.
'You should have said there is something wrong with your ear or something,' came back the annoyed receptionist.
Wanting to teach the old man a lesson, she suggested, 'Why don't you leave the room, come back again and do this the right way.' The man turned around, walked out and came back again after a moment.
The receptionist smiled smugly and asked, 'Yes??'
'There's something wrong with my ear,' he stated loudly.
The receptionist nodded approvingly and smiled, knowing he had learned the lesson.
'What is wrong with your ear, Sir?' she asked.
'I can't pee out of it,' he replied.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I just saw this joke....hope someone else thinks it's funny.
> 
> A 75-year-old man walked into a crowded waiting room at a doctor's office and approached the desk.
> 
> ...





LOL!!!


----------



## Mertex (Sep 16, 2014)

Day going by so fast.........so much to do, so little time.


----------



## cereal_killer (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi @Mertex Have a great day


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi @cereal_killer


----------



## cereal_killer (Sep 16, 2014)

Whats good @Statistikhengst ?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 16, 2014)

Busy, busy, busy. And you? @cereal_killer


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi, Sorry I haven't been here much since the software change. Just saying hi for now. Have a good one folks. The weather is beautiful here right now. Time to go pick up my daughter from Kindergarten and go to the park. 

See ya again soon.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 16, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hi, Sorry I haven't been here much since the software change. Just saying hi for now. Have a good one folks. The weather is beautiful here right now. Time to go pick up my daughter from Kindergarten and go to the park.
> 
> See ya again soon.




Have a good time with your daughter!!


----------



## cereal_killer (Sep 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Busy, busy, busy. And you? @cereal_killer


Same....been putting in some loooooonnnnnnnggggggg hours, but it's all good. I cannot complain


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 16, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Busy, busy, busy. And you? @cereal_killer
> ...




Busy is good. Very, very good.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 19, 2014)

Me too....have been really busy and for some reason, Cheers doesn't pop up in my Watched Threads....I usually have to hit the "show more" to get it.

But, I have been really busy in other threads and having fun.....I'm getting used to this software and am really liking it.  So much more is available.

Well, it's past my bedtime, so:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 19, 2014)

I'll be gone from this afternoon until Sunday afternoon on business and only on for a couple of minutes via the oh so holy smartfon....

LOL!!!


----------



## Mertex (Sep 20, 2014)

Traffic Camera

So, I was driving down College Road the other day.  As I went past one of the traffic cameras I saw it flash.  Now, I knew I wasn't speeding and laughed that it took my picture.  I turned around and drove past it again, almost 10MPH under the speed limit, it flashed at me again.  I did this repeatedly and the last time I was at a crawl, laughing my butt off that it took my picture again, how funny was this.
Two weeks later I got 6 tickets in the mail for not wearing a seat belt.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 23, 2014)

Hope to see some of you in here later......Have me a Margarita on the rocks with salt on the rim waiting for me Trixie, or Blixie.......see ya!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 24, 2014)

Tonight starts Rosh Hashonah, will be back on in a couple of days.

L shana Tova Tikatevu 5775 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Y'all have fun, now!


----------



## Mertex (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi....went grocery shopping today, am really beat.  I hate going grocery shopping.  I wish I had a maid to do it for me.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2014)

How is everyone? @Derideo_Te @Statistikhengst  and everyone else.  Hope you are having a terrific day.
I think fall weather has arrived here in Texas....well, this part of Texas....the Hill Country.....we're having a pretty cool morning.  It will probably go up to 90 again....but the cool mornings are such a relief.  I hope you and Statalina had a great weekend, Stat....and I hope you are completely well from your surgery, Deri.  

Have a great Monday.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi, @Mertex !!

Had a great weekend with Statalina and am booked up with appointments today- A vocal gigolo must work for his money!!!


----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hi, @Mertex !!
> 
> *Had a great weekend with Statalina* and am booked up with appointments today- A vocal gigolo must work for his money!!!




Good to hear that......I've been feeling so yucky......my throat really sore, and I'm taking Alka Seltzer Plus regularly hoping that it will keep the symptoms at bay......but I was able to work out in my yard.  I think we are getting to the very end of our landscaping project behind the pool.  I think it looks really cool....hope that I can say that next spring, when the leaves start to fall again....hope it will be a lot easier to deal with them than what we've had in the past.

I hope Deri is doing okay.......I hope he comes in here and says Hello, too!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 3, 2014)

What a day.....a good news day!

In addition to the good economic news for the nation......I've got some reasons to brag. 

My little ol' business just surpassed last year's sales total. Expenses are stable. One more thing......cash on hand after closing the books for September EXCEEDS the capital investment that I put into the business when I started it in late 2008. 

I just turned 50 and I'm just hitting my stride. 

Next.......I went for my annual physical today. No copay thanks to the ACA. Everything checked out OK!  Every data point regarding blood work and urinalysis within range. And...my doc is a very slender man........skinny fingers!

Martini time!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 4, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> What a day.....a good news day!
> 
> In addition to the good economic news for the nation......I've got some reasons to brag.
> 
> ...




Congrats!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks!

There are several good football games on right now. Time for a cold one.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 4, 2014)

Have fun. After a day of fasting, my stomach is now fill with lachs and knaidlich. I am satisfied.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 7, 2014)

Congratulations, LoneLaughter....hope things continue to go well for you.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 15, 2014)

Does anyone post here anymore?.......


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2014)

Apparently.......


----------



## Mertex (Nov 15, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Apparently.......




Felt like having a drink......so I came here.....


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently.......
> ...


Nothing here to drink except iced tea.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2014)

Can't see my martini? 

That's because I drank it!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2014)

Bought some Fireball today. Gonna see if I like it. Came with a nice etched shot glass.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 15, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Why is that?  Did Trixxie and Buxomie leave again?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm the designated driver, dammit.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 15, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Bought some Fireball today. Gonna see if I like it. Came with a nice etched shot glass.




Sounds like something I would like.....do you mix it with anything?


----------



## Mertex (Nov 15, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> I'm the designated driver, dammit.



Well that's a nice gesture......maybe next time, eh?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Day going by so fast.........so much to do, so little time.


Saw a cup today in Kohls today that said - "So much to do today-So little time to have someone do it for me."


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Bought some Fireball today. Gonna see if I like it. Came with a nice etched shot glass.
> ...



It's going in a shot glass.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 15, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Day going by so fast.........so much to do, so little time.
> ...



That's the story of my life.....I wish the days were longer so I could do everything I want to do.....but not get tired, though.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 15, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Had you ever had it before?  I googled it and it's supposed to be cinnamony.....but I had never heard of it before.  I guess it's spicy hot, why it's called "Fireball".


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 15, 2014)

I could use a double. ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Tasted it for the first time just now. It is spicy hot. I am thinking about dropping a shot into a beer.


----------



## mdk (Nov 15, 2014)

I am presently drinking a rum and diet by the fire at a remote cabin. I feel like getting a little saucy tonight. Cheers folks!


----------



## mdk (Nov 15, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Fireball and Angry Orchard is surprisingly good. At first I thought it was going to be dreadful but I really enjoyed it. I can only have one, that jazz is far too sweet for my taste.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 15, 2014)

It is sweet. 

I've got a Guinness Blonde sitting in my little bar fridge. Here goes nothin'!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 15, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



That sounds adventurous....let us know how it works out..


----------



## Mertex (Nov 15, 2014)

mdk said:


> I am presently drinking a rum and diet by the fire at a remote cabin. I feel like getting a little saucy tonight. Cheers folks!




Mr Mertex says I told him I liked bourbon....I don't remember saying it, but he got a bottle of bourbon and some ginger ale, made us a couple of drinks and seems like I remember having something like that before....a long time ago! _ It was very tasty.....most of my drinks consist of Margaritas, Pina Coladas and Bellinis._


----------



## Mertex (Nov 15, 2014)

mdk said:


> I am presently drinking a rum and diet by the fire at a remote cabin. I feel like getting a little saucy tonight. Cheers folks!




Oh uh, I know what that means.........


----------



## Mertex (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh oh, LL didn't come back....that mixture might have conked him out!


----------



## mdk (Nov 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I am presently drinking a rum and diet by the fire at a remote cabin. I feel like getting a little saucy tonight. Cheers folks!
> ...



I am wild about Bellinis. I am having a "sip and see" for my new nephew next weekend and that's the cocktail I am serving. My sister requested it and whom am I to say to no. lol.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 15, 2014)

I love a good strawberry margarita.

Bacardi limon/Coke was the drink I ordered most when I used to go out and drink all the time. I'm too old for that now. I just drink red wine on occasion or the margarita on occasion.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 16, 2014)

I am THRILLED that people are resurrecting CHEERS! and posting away and having fun. That is just plain old awesome. I think we will all need to be drinking holiday egg-nog together on this thread soon.....


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I am THRILLED that people are resurrecting CHEERS! and posting away and having fun. That is just plain old awesome. I think we will all need to be drinking holiday egg-nog together on this thread soon.....


Alas, I had my last drink May 8, 1994. I had been a heavy drinker for 40 years. It's a wonder I still have a liver.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 16, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I am THRILLED that people are resurrecting CHEERS! and posting away and having fun. That is just plain old awesome. I think we will all need to be drinking holiday egg-nog together on this thread soon.....
> ...



The good news is that livers repair themselves.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 16, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I am THRILLED that people are resurrecting CHEERS! and posting away and having fun. That is just plain old awesome. I think we will all need to be drinking holiday egg-nog together on this thread soon.....
> ...




That's wonderful, that you recognize that it's not good for you and are able to stay away from it.....you don't want to mess your liver.  I've never been a drinker....after I was married I was introduced to some drinks, but I never drank more than one or two.....once I started feeling lightheaded I would quit....or I would nurse a drink the entire night.  I love a Margarita on a hot day after swimming, or a Pina Colada....the peach Bellinis are so good, but I usually just drink one.  As for wines, I like the blush more than the red or white, and they have to be cold.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm going to continue having 1-3 cocktails per day until I get blood work that is not spectacular. 

Had a small victory today. I coach a young lady ( HS Junior ) in hitting. She's a physically fit kid.....on the small side....but has far too little confidence in herself. Well....I told her a few months back that...based on her physical strength.....she'd be hitting home runs before the spring season begins. 

Well....two dozen lessons and thousands of pitches later...she finally did it. It was an absolute rocket. Cleared the 10ft high fence by several feet and rolled another 75 feet before stopping. 

That was cool. But.....it gets better. She then hit 4 more before we finished. She figured it out. How to get backspin,that is. 

I'm thinking she will have some nice surprises for her HS coach. 

I'll drink to that!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 16, 2014)

Cool, Lone, very cool.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 16, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> I'm going to continue having 1-3 cocktails per day until I get blood work that is not spectacular.
> 
> Had a small victory today. I coach a young lady ( HS Junior ) in hitting. She's a physically fit kid.....on the small side....but has far too little confidence in herself. Well....I told her a few months back that...based on her physical strength.....she'd be hitting home runs before the spring season begins.
> 
> ...



Great job!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey all.....

Has anyone ever tried a Greenberg Smoked Turkey? The internets have tons of glowing reviews. 

Anyone?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 16, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hey all.....
> 
> Has anyone ever tried a Greenberg Smoked Turkey? The internets have tons of glowing reviews.
> 
> Anyone?




Sounds good..... for my tummy.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 16, 2014)

So, I"ve scanning through Cheers!!  and am seeing the following search tags at the bottom of this page:


> *ann stokes boobs*
> ,
> *huge tit models*
> ,
> ...



Oy!!! Someone's got some 'splainin' to do!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> So, I"ve scanning through Cheers!!  and am seeing the following search tags at the bottom of this page:
> 
> 
> > *ann stokes boobs*
> ...





Statistikhengst said:


> Oy!!! Someone's got some 'splainin' to do!!!



Yes, you do!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 17, 2014)

Lol! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 19, 2014)

Good morning, Cheersers of the world.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 19, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> I'm going to continue having 1-3 cocktails per day until I get blood work that is not spectacular.
> 
> Had a small victory today. I coach a young lady ( HS Junior ) in hitting. She's a physically fit kid.....on the small side....but has far too little confidence in herself. Well....I told her a few months back that...based on her physical strength.....she'd be hitting home runs before the spring season begins.
> 
> ...



That's great, LL.  I used to love to play softball when I was a teen.  Would ride my bike all the way to the Catholic Church that was about 5 miles away, just so I could play in their team, and I wasn't even Catholic!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 19, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hey all.....
> 
> Has anyone ever tried a Greenberg Smoked Turkey? The internets have tons of glowing reviews.
> 
> Anyone?




What is Greenberg?


----------



## Mertex (Nov 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> So, I"ve scanning through Cheers!!  and am seeing the following search tags at the bottom of this page:
> 
> 
> > *ann stokes boobs*
> ...




Could it have anything to do with your bartenders that you hired some time back......Trixxie and Busomixie?


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 19, 2014)

do we get "a round on the house"   Friday stat?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all.....
> ...



Its a company in Texas. They sell smoked turkeys. I heard they are FANTASTIC.......so I ordered one.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 19, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> do we get "a round on the house"   Friday stat?



Since Stat is hardly ever around, and the Titty girls left, you can get free drinks any day.....you just have to mix/pour yourself.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 19, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Seems like we had a smoked turkey some time past......they are really good.  The only thing is you have to make the dressing separately.  I have a recipe for dressing passed down from my grandmother and some German family that she knew.  It's a meat dressing and tastes so good, but better when it's stuffed into the turkey and cooked along with the turkey.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



We are going to have a regular bird too......just for that reason.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 19, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



That smoked turkey will make some good sandwiches later.....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



The word is that it won't make it to Friday. 

Greenberg Smoked Turkeys - Tyler TX Yelp

I will eat turkey, stuffing and cranberry sauce sandwiches for days. The cranberry sauce needs to have the consistency of gravy or I protest the entire meal.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 19, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




I like all kinds of cranberry sauce, but I make a gelatin one with raw cranberries and pecans.....made with apple juice, it's really scrumptious.  I should make some to take to our friends, this Thanksgiving.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 19, 2014)

Well, time for me to head over to the Beauty Shop.....going to have my hair trimmed.....BBL!


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, Cheersers of the world.


Do you ever sleep, Stats?


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 19, 2014)

We're having a Mexican turkey


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 19, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> We're having a Mexican turkey


A Roadrunner or a flying cockroach?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 19, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> do we get "a round on the house" [emoji481]  Friday stat?


I'll be doing some heavy travelling on Friday,  but my barmaids will gladly serve em up! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Cheersers of the world.
> ...


Why yes,  I do. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Nov 19, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Cheersers of the world.
> ...



I think he sleeps when we are up and he's up when we're asleep!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 19, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> We're having a Mexican turkey




What's a Mexican Turkey?  A turkey with a sombrero?


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 19, 2014)

a turkey w/ Mexican salsa & sides


----------



## Mertex (Nov 20, 2014)

Good morning, everyone.........I hate my hair when I first get it cut....it'll take about a week for me to get used to it!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 20, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> a turkey w/ Mexican salsa & sides




I like turkey, and I like salsa, so it must be good!


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > a turkey w/ Mexican salsa & sides
> ...


I'll tell you all the particulars after it arrives. Haven't got it yet.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 20, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Where do they sell them?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello all. 

I'm a little bummed today. Just a little. 

First....it's too warm here for me to start a fire. I want to start a fire and cozy up with the lovely wife when she gets home. But I have the windows open and the fans on. Not the same. 

At the same time......I have been forced to call three clients with profuse apologies for not meeting their delivery deadline. Why? Because the stuff I sold them was made in Buffalo!!!! My supplier couldn't ship anything for tw whole days. 

Well....it's Friday...and I have plenty of vodka, vermouth and bleu cheese stuffed olives. It ain't all bad.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 21, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I'm a little bummed today. Just a little.
> 
> ...



I'm sure your clients will understand....everyone has heard about Buffalo.....poor people that live there stuck under all that snow!


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 21, 2014)

TGIF Cheers denizens!!!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all.
> ...



They will forgive me. But.....I'm going to have to upgrade their x-mas gifts. 

Of course....my supplier will probably do the same for me. Que sera, sera.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 21, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> TGIF Cheers denizens!!!



Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 21, 2014)

It looks like the nutters don't come here often. 

I suggest we give a free drink to anyone who can tell the bar about a lie that a USMB nutter has told. 

I'll begin. 

Zander claims to be a multi-millionaire. 

Weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 21, 2014)

It's pouring down rain right now.  Weather forecasts said we only had a 20% today and 50% tomorrow......I imagine tomorrow will be 100%..


----------



## Mertex (Nov 21, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> It looks like the nutters don't come here often.
> 
> I suggest we give a free drink to anyone who can tell the bar about a lie that a USMB nutter has told.
> 
> ...



Well, you can be anything you want on the internet.....dreamers can dream..........


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 21, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I'm a little bummed today. Just a little.
> 
> ...


In January 1976 I ordered a car to be shipped from Detroit to Rolla, Mo. The car was loaded on a train in late January. The train cars sat in the yards because of the terrible winter and was delivered  in the middle of April. And Detroit was only about 650 miles away.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 21, 2014)

called it an early night as we had a huge traffic tie-up that really put a damper on the evening.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 22, 2014)

Woohoo.....it's raining again this morning.  My front yard has large puddles....

Hope it's not raining tonight when we go to our Bunco Xmas Party......


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Woohoo.....it's raining again this morning.  My front yard has large puddles....
> 
> Hope it's not raining tonight when we go to our Bunco Xmas Party......



Bunco?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 22, 2014)

Productive day.

Hit the local Bass Pro Shop and Office Depot. Got about half of my Christmas shopping done. Good deals.......long before Black Friday.

Under Armour ( my biggest regret is not buying into them years ago ) has a new line of cold weather gear. Pricey....but I want my family to be warm. We are going to be HOT!!

I also bought several of these cool little portable water filters. Each will clean 100,000 gallons of water. They can be screwed onto any standard water bottle. Fresh water anywhere! And......with each purchase.....one is sent to a kid somewhere. Nice bonus.

If anyone needs a Bluetooth speaker...Office Depot is selling a Monster brand $200 unit for $50 on clearance. Get em' while they exist.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 22, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Woohoo.....it's raining again this morning.  My front yard has large puddles....
> ...



I think I've explained Bunco several times.  It's a game played with dice....three of them.  There are clubs, I've been in them ever since I can remember.....all women, and some couples.  The standard is 12  to a club.  We meet each month, the hostess prepares dinner for us.  We have three tables, four women to a table.  We all draw cards that have the table # and your partner #.  Like, Table 1, Couple 1, Table 1, Couple 2....you get the picture.  Table 1 is the head table and the winning partners remain there and continue to play together.  The losers from Table 1 have to go to the end, Table 3 and they no longer play together, they each play with a loser from Table 2.

The winners from Table 3 move to Table 2 and switch partners like above.  The winners from Table 2 go to Table 1 but they play together against the winners that remained.

The idea of the game is to throw the most "sixes"  - when you throw three of them at one time, it's called a Bunco.  Players at each table keep track of the number of sixes each pair threw, the partners with the most sixes win.  A bunco counts double, so if you throw a bunco, your team gets 6 points instead of just 3.  We also keep track of how many buncos each individual throws...at the end, the person with the most Buncos wins the main prize, the person with the most games wins 2nd prize, the person with the 2nd most games wins 3rd prize.  We also have a boobie prize for the one with the least games, and a Consolation, each player throws the 3 dice and the one with the highest number wins consolation.  It's really easy and fun and we catch up on what's going on....

Oh, I forgot to mention, when you throw a bunco you have to be quick and grab the dice.  If the opposition gets two of them, they get the points, you get to count the Bunco for yourself, though.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 23, 2014)

Ever have something just escape your attention for a long time?

I Heart Radio is like Pandora without ads. You can give it the name of an artist....and it will "create" a custom station for you. 

I didn't realize that until a few days ago. I've now got a steady stream of Neil Young, Clapton and Mountain on my Bluetooth "network". 

Progress.


----------



## Grandma (Nov 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> It looks like the nutters don't come here often.
> 
> I suggest we give a free drink to anyone who can tell the bar about a lie that a USMB nutter has told.
> 
> ...




Not in the Lounge. Take it to the Flame Zone, please.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 23, 2014)

Was a great day today......"Homeland" and "The Affair" just keep getting better.  Have to wait 2 weeks for the next episode.......arghhhhh...........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 24, 2014)

Am hoping that the 2nd Staffel of Homeland will be coming out on DVD soon in Germany.....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 24, 2014)

Hiya, folks!

I'm going to turn you on to something. If you've never heard of it....thank me later. It's too good for words. 

It's a free podcast.....and it is ongoing. Dive in......

Episode 01 The Alibi - Serial


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 24, 2014)

Think I'll start w/ a Manhattan tonight


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 24, 2014)

I am considering Romulan Ale. Lots of it.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I am considering Romulan Ale. Lots of it.


Jaegermeister?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 24, 2014)

Nöööööö....


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Nöööööö....


I don't have an umlauter.  Steinhager?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 24, 2014)

Romulan Ale knocks you on your ass in three of four quadrants in this galaxy....


----------



## Mertex (Nov 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Am hoping that the 2nd Staffel of Homeland will be coming out on DVD soon in Germany.....




I hope so too.....it is great.  This new season is amazing....I didn't think they could best themselves, but they have!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Am hoping that the 2nd Staffel of Homeland will be coming out on DVD soon in Germany.....
> ...




Then I don't want any teasers, you hear?!?!?


----------



## Mertex (Nov 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Oh, no, I won't tell you anything, except you're going to enjoy it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 26, 2014)

You tease,  you! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 26, 2014)

There are so many different craft beers available stateside now its not even funny. Stat!!! you ever have a European beer brewed by monks like this stuff?: Trappist beer - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello and Happy Turkey Day all! 

Done for the day...happy to say that the temperature is below 60 and I have good reason to put wood in my chiminea and light a nice fire. 

Has anyone checked out the podcast "Serial" that I mentioned the other day? The next new episode is going to be posted on December 4th. You can get caught up if you start now!!!! Trust me.....you will enjoy it. 

Darren Wilson's testimony is hard to believe. 

We are not going to have all of our kids home for Thanksgiving for the first time. Kind of bummed about that. My little girl will be spending the day in Rochester, NY.......at my sister's house. Next best thing, I suppose. 

I will begin a "What I am thankful for" thread in GD. Let's see how long it takes a nutter to mention Obama. Over/under is 7 posts. 

Drinks on me!!


----------



## mdk (Nov 26, 2014)

Happy Turkey Eve! I am about to craft some Bombay Sapphire martinis at my parent's house. Bottoms up.

To us!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 26, 2014)

mdk said:


> Happy Turkey Eve! I am about to craft some Bombay Sapphire martinis at my parent's house. Bottoms up.
> 
> To us!



If you don't put bleu cheese stuffed olives in those....you are missing the boat.


----------



## mdk (Nov 26, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Turkey Eve! I am about to craft some Bombay Sapphire martinis at my parent's house. Bottoms up.
> ...



I have bleu cheese, garlic, jalapeño, and pimento stuffed olives. I like to keep my olive options open. lol


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 26, 2014)

getting ready to go out for a bit.

TTYL


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 26, 2014)

mdk said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Well done. I'm drinking a martini right now. I make mine with whatever 1.75l bottle is priced at $27 in my local liquor store. Currently....."Three Olives". Appropriate.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 26, 2014)

mdk said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



One of my sons made stuffed jalapenos, (stuffed with jalapeno cream cheese), wrapped in bacon and broiled.....they were soooooooo  good.  Weren't even that hot.  I usually can't handle a jalapeno, but these were very good.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 26, 2014)

*Happy Thanksgiving, Cheers patrons!*


----------



## mdk (Nov 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Oh my...that sounds delightful. I would make a few sans bacon, I don't eat pork. lol


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving, Cheers patrons!*


Now that's a beautiful bird.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > *Happy Thanksgiving, Cheers patrons!*
> ...




Looks delicious...............


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I'd eat that. You wouldn't even see me do it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 26, 2014)

The turkey we ordered looks like this. 

http://freshradar.com/wp-content/gallery/greenberg-smoked-turkey/greenberg-smoked-turkey-2.jpg

I'm told that the skin isn't all that great....but under the skin......is supposed to be unbelievable. 

We shall see.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Romulan Ale knocks you on your ass in three of four quadrants in this galaxy....


Careful, Hengst, that stuff could rot your gizzard.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 26, 2014)

can already taste the turkey a la brasa that I'm planning on having tomorrow


----------



## Mertex (Nov 27, 2014)

This is funny.

Pregnant Thanksgiving Turkey Prank - Video


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 27, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Romulan Ale knocks you on your ass in three of four quadrants in this galaxy....
> ...


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 27, 2014)

Black Friday is tomorrow!!!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 27, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Black Friday is tomorrow!!!




Jaaaaa!!!!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 30, 2014)

Happy Sunday.....

I pretty much have all the furnishings that I need for my "Man Cave". You know...nice TV....leather recliners....good stereo and sound system......bookshelves.....mini fridge. But....I do not have a bar. 

Scratch that....I DID not have a bar. I was using a rolling serving cart. It wasn't large enough and didn't cut it. I want to display my wares a bit. 

Well......my wife has ( HAD ) a nice drop down secretary with a shelving unit attached to it. It was taking up space in the bedroom. She used it once or twice per month to send bills or balance her checkbook. 

I stole it. 

It looks great.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 30, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Happy Sunday.....
> 
> I pretty much have all the furnishings that I need for my "Man Cave". You know...nice TV....leather recliners....good stereo and sound system......bookshelves.....mini fridge. But....I do not have a bar.
> 
> ...




Now that's what I call successful recycling.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh, I wish I would have had more time to spend here today........maybe tomorrow....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

Yo, Cheersers!!!


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 2, 2014)

just had a belt of sarsaparilla


----------



## Mertex (Dec 2, 2014)

Had a nice glass of red wine with frozen fruit pieces.....keeps it cold and the fruit tastes great when I'm done with my drink.....


----------



## Mertex (Dec 7, 2014)

Well here's a blond joke.

Best Buy was having a fatastic sale, so Blonde walks in and tells one of the salesmen, "I want to buy this TV"...to which the salesman responded..."Sorry, we don't sell to blondes".

Damn, said the blonde under her breath, walks out, goes home, dyes her hair black and comes back immediately to the store.  "I want to buy this TV" she tells the same salesman, to which he replied again, "I'm sorry, but we don't sell to blondes".

Frustrated but not willing to give up, she goes home, tries a complete make-over, complete with hair cut and new makeup....waits a few days hoping salesman doesn't recognize her and goes back to the store.

She finds the salesman and again tells him "I want to buy that TV" ....to which he again replied "I'm sorry, but we don't sell to blondes".  Angrily she asked him, "how can you tell that I'm a blond?"

"Because that happens to be a microwave"!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Well here's a blond joke.
> 
> Best Buy was having a fatastic sale, so Blonde walks in and tells one of the salesmen, "I want to buy this TV"...to which the salesman responded..."Sorry, we don't sell to blondes".
> 
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 8, 2014)

IN the spirit of joke-telling:

A guy took his blonde girlfriend to her first football game. They had great seats right behind their team's bench. After the game, he asked her how she liked the experience. "Oh, I really liked it," she replied, "especially the tight pants and all the big muscles, but I just couldn't understand why they were killing each other over 25 cents." Dumbfounded, her date asked, "What do you mean?" "Well, they flipped a coin, one team got it, and then for the rest of the game, all they kept screaming was, 'Get the quarterback! Get the quarterback!' I'm like, hello? It's only 25 cents!"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 8, 2014)

Ruh-roh:

A blonde, wanting to earn some money, decided to hire herself out as a handyman-type and started canvassing a wealthy neighborhood. She went to the front door of the first house and asked the owner if he had any jobs for her to do. "Well, you can paint my porch. How much will you charge?" The blonde said, "How about 50 dollars?" The man agreed and told her that the paint and ladders that she might need were in the garage. The man's wife, inside the house, heard the conversation and said to her husband, "Does she realize that the porch goes all the way around the house?" The man replied, "She should. She was standing on the porch." A short time later, the blonde came to the door to collect her money. "You're finished already?" he asked. "Yes," the blonde answered, "and I had paint left over, so I gave it two coats. "Impressed, the man reached in his pocket for the $50. "And by the way," the blonde added, "that's not a Porch, it's a Ferrari."


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 8, 2014)

There was a blonde who just got sick and tired of all the blonde jokes. One evening, she went home and memorized all the state capitals. Back in the office the next day, some guy started telling a dumb blonde joke. She interrupted him with a shrill announcement, "I've had it up to here with these blonde jokes. I want you to know that this blonde went home last night and did something probably none of you could do. I memorized all the state capitals." One of the guys, of course, said, "I don't believe you. What is the capital of Nevada?" "N," she answered.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 8, 2014)

What's the difference between a viola and a coffin?
The coffin has the dead person on the inside.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 8, 2014)

Why is a viola solo like a bomb?
By the time you hear it, it's too late to do anything about it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 8, 2014)

What do a viola and a lawsuit have in common?
Everyone is happy when the case is closed.

What is the range of a Viola?
As far as you can kick it.

What do a SCUD missile and a viola player have in common?
They're both offensive and inaccurate.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm not a drinker but friends and family around here are drinking this recently:

Moscow Mule

1.5 Oz. Smirnoff No. 21 Vodka
4 Oz Ginger Beer
Fresh lime

Serve in a copper mug.

MOSCOW MULE with SMIRNOFF NO.21 Vodka Classic Recipe Smirnoff


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 8, 2014)

just got back from the office and am enjoying a rye whiskey


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 8, 2014)

OK. 

My son.....a 26 year old police officer who.....to my great disappointment....is mechanically uninterested.......told my wife that he wants TOOLS for Christmas. 

You cannot know how this news made me feel. 

There is a Northern Tool store in my area. I went there today. 

Have you ever seen a shopping cart FILLED with hand tools? Well.....now I have. It's almost as beautiful as Mertex's avatar. 

I am now $429 poorer. But I might be the proudest father in America. 

The most difficult thing will be giving all of it to him. I might stuff my own stocking with a vice grip or something. 

Merry X-mas!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 8, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> OK.
> 
> My son.....a 26 year old police officer who.....to my great disappointment....is mechanically uninterested.......told my wife that he wants TOOLS for Christmas.
> 
> ...




LOL!

Great story.

And may I congratulate you on your most excellent avatar. I only wish those two babes were just tad bit more naked.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 13, 2014)

Time to spruce up the bar for the coming holidays.







My, that is one big, long candy cane. Had not idea they made 'em that big. Hmmmm...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 13, 2014)

And our new barmaid, "Elfie":








She will be an excellent barmaid. I tested her out personally. With her hands, she can shake a mean drink and really get those liquids to flow.

You get 'em, Elfie!


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 13, 2014)

just knocked back a sarsaparilla.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 14, 2014)

Die Elfie mix it for you?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 14, 2014)

IN the spirt of learning about the fairer sex:


----------



## Mertex (Dec 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> IN the spirit of joke-telling:
> 
> A guy took his blonde girlfriend to her first football game. They had great seats right behind their team's bench. After the game, he asked her how she liked the experience. "Oh, I really liked it," she replied, "especially the tight pants and all the big muscles, but I just couldn't understand why they were killing each other over 25 cents." Dumbfounded, her date asked, "What do you mean?" "Well, they flipped a coin, one team got it, and then for the rest of the game, all they kept screaming was, 'Get the quarterback! Get the quarterback!' I'm like, hello? It's only 25 cents!"




That, was funny.........


----------



## Mertex (Dec 15, 2014)

Went to our Harley party Saturday night.....we had a Chinese gift exchange....I ended up with some pretty nice Irish Creme....with glasses, too!


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice.  You can have some in your coffee Christmas morning.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Nice.  You can have some in your coffee Christmas morning.



I plan to.  I can pour it over ice cream, also......nice!


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Nice.  You can have some in your coffee Christmas morning.
> ...


Yum


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 22, 2014)

Walking across the street to have a few drinks


----------



## Mertex (Dec 29, 2014)

Hope everyone has a fabulous New Year celebration and stays safe and well.....


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 29, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Walking across the street to have a few drinks


Good idea to walk.  Have a fun time!


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Hope everyone has a fabulous New Year celebration and stays safe and well.....


Thanks Mertex, Happy New Year.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 29, 2014)

Looking forward to saying goodbye to 2014 and hello to 2015!


----------



## Mertex (Dec 31, 2014)

This is funny:

Three men were on a bus to prison where they were allowed to bring only one personal item. They were telling each other what they brought.
The first man, being intellectually minded, said, “I wanted to bring something that could actually have a variety of purposes. It needed to be something that I could not be easily bored with. So I had a hard choice to make, between a small radio, a tiny television set, and a deck of cards. Knowing that electronic devices would more than likely not be permitted personally to an inmate, I decided upon the cards, so that I can play a number of games: Gin, Rummy, Solitaire, Hearts,” and continued to name more games.
The second man said, “I like painting, and I intend to be the Grandmother Moses of this jail house. I am going to paint anything that I can. So I brought my painting supplies.” The third man, a blond, said with a grin, “I was thoughtful enough to bring a box of Tampons.”
Muffled, the other two men questioned his choice, “What in the hell can you do with Tampons?”
The man grimaced happily, “Well, just look here on the box. You can swim, horseback ride, even skate! I just can’t wait to see how they work!”


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Jan 9, 2015)

Finally have a day off tomorrow. Going to have a point of Guinness


----------



## Mertex (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi Dot......hadn't been here in a while......nice to see you....


----------



## Mertex (Jan 10, 2015)

Another funny:

After an ugly divorce, a lady took a little vacation to a tropical island. One day, on her stroll through the old historic park, she finds a lamp. She rubs it and a genie appears.

The genie says to her, “I will make 3 of your wishes come true, but every wish you ask for will be done 10 times more to your husband.”

The lady thinks for a good moment and says, “Ok, I want to be the richest lady ever. I want to be the prettiest lady ever. And I want just a little heart attack!”


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

LOL!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 18, 2015)

This poor, lonely thread - but don't worry: Superbowl is coming soon!!!


----------



## Mertex (Jan 18, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> This poor, lonely thread - but don't worry: Superbowl is coming soon!!!



Well, yes, but the Cowboys won't be playing.....and all because of some stupid shit call............pardon my French!


----------



## mdk (Jan 18, 2015)

Having a nightcap. Cheers!


----------



## Mertex (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello Cheerful posters..............just dropped by to say hello.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 2, 2015)

Saw some crazy beer today. Beer made in casks of old tequila staves

Budweiser To Launch Tequila Flavored Offering Oculto - Beer Street Journal


----------



## Mertex (Mar 3, 2015)

Cheers.......to Cheers being revived again.............


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 3, 2015)

Cheers!!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Cheers!!


I bet you're sleeping right about now.........get your rest!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 3, 2015)

Zźzzzzzzźzzzźźźzzzzzz...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Mar 3, 2015)

Are you sleep walking?..............


----------



## Mertex (Mar 4, 2015)

People keep coming over here to this thread but don't say anything............I know cause I'm getting "thanks"........Hello......whoever is out there....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 4, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Are you sleep walking?..............




Kind of. Still feel like a truck rolled over me but am back to work. The boot sector on my main computer gave out while I was in Ohio, so I am using the laptop right now, which is cool, juice is juice....


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 4, 2015)

saw some sort of special reserve makers mark tonight. Might pick some up for a friend.

Maker s Mark 46 Kentucky Bourbon Whiskey and W.L. Weller Special Reserve 7-Year Old AlcoholReviews.com


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm really going to have to "tie one on" tonight (AKA- get hammered) to try to forget all the rw racism exhibited lately in this great nation of ours and on this board


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 29, 2015)

Tomorrow is Monday. Might as well order a yard of beer


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2015)

Got a new barmaid!







Cheers! is now re-opened for daily consumption!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2015)

And another barmaid. I call her pink velvet:


----------



## Mertex (Apr 14, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Got a new barmaid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's her name?  Bunny Boob?


----------



## mdk (Apr 14, 2015)

Good evening folks! I've got the house all to myself this week as the better half is away on business. I am enjoying a sharp rye whiskey and counting the days. Cheers!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Got a new barmaid!
> ...



"Stat's Data-buster"!!!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 15, 2015)

While you were sleeping some of us gals got rid of Bunny Boob and Pink Velvet and hired this dude....he's better at fixing drinks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2015)

Mertex said:


> While you were sleeping some of us gals got rid of Bunny Boob and Pink Velvet and hired this dude....he's better at fixing drinks.


He es faaarhd!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2015)

Bars require babes!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 16, 2015)

Bar babes!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 16, 2015)

Bar babes!!!


----------



## there4eyeM (Apr 16, 2015)

Talk about 'hanging out'!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes!!!!  Oooh-la-la!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop Derideo_Te Pogo Dot Com LoneLaugher mdk rightwinger BULLDOG ClosedCaption jasonnfree JoeB131 guno kiwiman127 konradv Nosmo King SteadyMercury Vandalshandle TheOldSchool joaquinmiller Wobbly Laughing-gas gtopa1 CrusaderFrank IcebergSlim zeke Mad Scientist Mad_Cabbie cereal_killer westwall Olde Europe SgianDubh defcon4 Asclepias Delta4Embassy Dont Taz Me Bro


Look at this incredible sombrero!!! A hat than can unite people!!!!








Now, we need a full, _*blow-by-blow*_ analysis of this sombrero.

CK, you start with the colors. Pogo, you got the patterns. Defcon, you've got the frills, and I've got the part that hangs the lowest!!!  We also need a density and fluidity analysis of the rest of the pic. Deri???


And this pic, on the slothroppy scale of 1-10, is???  


*Happy Friday Sombrero!! *

Cheers!!!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 17, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> TyroneSlothrop Derideo_Te Pogo Dot Com LoneLaugher mdk rightwinger BULLDOG ClosedCaption jasonnfree JoeB131 guno kiwiman127 konradv Nosmo King SteadyMercury Vandalshandle TheOldSchool joaquinmiller Wobbly Laughing-gas gtopa1 CrusaderFrank IcebergSlim zeke Mad Scientist Mad_Cabbie cereal_killer westwall Olde Europe SgianDubh defcon4 Asclepias Delta4Embassy Dont Taz Me Bro
> 
> 
> Look at this incredible sombrero!!! A hat than can unite people!!!!
> ...



I will do an exhaustive texture analysis. I will also do some tests to see the reaction to differing temperatures.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop Derideo_Te Pogo Dot Com LoneLaugher mdk rightwinger BULLDOG ClosedCaption jasonnfree JoeB131 guno kiwiman127 konradv Nosmo King SteadyMercury Vandalshandle TheOldSchool joaquinmiller Wobbly Laughing-gas gtopa1 CrusaderFrank IcebergSlim zeke Mad Scientist Mad_Cabbie cereal_killer westwall Olde Europe SgianDubh defcon4 Asclepias Delta4Embassy Dont Taz Me Bro
> ...





Outstanding!!! A pressure test may be good as well. Frank, you up to it??


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 17, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> TyroneSlothrop Derideo_Te Pogo Dot Com LoneLaugher mdk rightwinger BULLDOG ClosedCaption jasonnfree JoeB131 guno kiwiman127 konradv Nosmo King SteadyMercury Vandalshandle TheOldSchool joaquinmiller Wobbly Laughing-gas gtopa1 CrusaderFrank IcebergSlim zeke Mad Scientist Mad_Cabbie cereal_killer westwall Olde Europe SgianDubh defcon4 Asclepias Delta4Embassy Dont Taz Me Bro
> 
> 
> Look at this incredible sombrero!!! A hat than can unite people!!!!
> ...



Fluid dynamics under gravitational forces modified by strategic structural supports sufficient to maintain the density of the linear curves are optimal in the example above.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 20, 2015)

I am saddened that this analysis did not go deeper!!!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 21, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Bars require babes!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



Says who?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 21, 2015)

Bar dude hunks....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Bar dude hunks....




I'll let him take out the trash.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2015)

She can pour for me!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2015)

And she can, too!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Bar dude hunks....
> ...




I'll help him.........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> And she can, too!




I'll help her!!!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 27, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > And she can, too!
> ...



I'm sure you will.........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 28, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Why, but of course. I am a total gentleman. And shen she is lifting those heavy beer crates, I can help support her from behind. Four arms are better than two!!!


----------



## Judicial review (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm sorry, but my taste in women is more complex then nice tits and ass.  I need something that screams I dare you to take this off, or you will have to work for it, or the only way to get this off is to rip this off.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 28, 2015)

Oy!!


----------



## jillian (Apr 28, 2015)

Judicial review said:


> I'm sorry, but my taste in women is more complex then nice tits and ass.  I need something that screams I dare you to take this off, or you will have to work for it, or the only way to get this off is to rip this off.



are you mistaking this for a porn site?

and hint: normal people prefer consent.


----------



## Judicial review (Apr 28, 2015)

I prefer bondage and a women owning me.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 30, 2015)

jillian said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, but my taste in women is more complex then nice tits and ass.  I need something that screams I dare you to take this off, or you will have to work for it, or the only way to get this off is to rip this off.
> ...




Ehhh, yepp.


----------



## mdk (May 2, 2015)

I am having some Makers on the rocks. Cheers to all of you!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 21, 2015)

*Lounge thread, guys. No flaming.*


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)

So, back onto topic:






Look at those enormous mugs!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)

And just look at how well this bar is stocked!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 28, 2017)

CHEERS!!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 28, 2017)

Statistikhengst said:


> CHEERS!!!!


Where have you been most of the time?


----------



## Michelle420 (May 28, 2017)

Welcome Back Statistikhengst


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 28, 2017)

Indeed.


----------



## westwall (May 28, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > CHEERS!!!!
> ...








My guess would be a mental health facility, but, wherever he is returned from, welcome back!


----------



## Hossfly (May 28, 2017)

Statistikhengst said:


> CHEERS!!!!






​


----------



## Hossfly (May 28, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Indeed.



Praise be!!! Jake, we thought you were dead! Welcome back.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 28, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > CHEERS!!!!
> ...


Here, there, everywhere.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 28, 2017)

westwall said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



"The USMB Lounge is an off-topic forum free of Political, Religious and Party related topics. Leave the flame throwers and grudges at the door. That means no negging either. Welcome and have fun!!"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 28, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > CHEERS!!!!
> ...




OMG, what is that thing???


----------



## Hossfly (May 28, 2017)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


That "thing" is BUBBLY, the USMB mascot.


----------



## Hossfly (May 28, 2017)

Statistikhengst said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...









​


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 28, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed.
> ...


I guess I am doing weekends or whatever.   It's good to be back.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2017)

I wonder if Mertex will come back.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 4, 2017)

Cheers à vous


----------

